# Guess That Spider



## dragonfire1577

I've got a challenge/game for you guys. I will add a photo of a T I own and you have to guess the species, the first person to get the ID correct posts a pic of one of their T's and we then guess that and so on. Just figured a fun thread would be nice, I'm using a very generic looking sling for my pic so good luck haha. EDIT: Each person gets three guesses per photo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 2 | Award 1


----------



## Sana

Ummmm... G. pulchra?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dragonfire1577

Yep, and I thought my pic was a challenge haha your turn I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Sana said:


> Ummmm... G. pulchra?


You got it right you've gotta post a pic for us to guess now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence

dragonfire1577 said:


> I've got a challenge/game for you guys. I will add a photo of a T I own and you have to guess the species, the first person to get the ID correct posts a pic of one of their T's and we then guess that and so on. Just figured a fun thread would be nice, I'm using a very generic looking sling for my pic so good luck haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207725



I like this a lot, game on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johnny quango

I'm in too this should be fun


----------



## tarantula49

Same


----------



## EulersK

Thread watched - I'm in.


----------



## Sarkhan42

This is such a brilliant idea I'm 100% in for this. I bet we could turn this into a mega thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana

I can't believe that I got that right.  Here's one to try, hopefully it's a clear enough picture for ID.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Toff202

Ceratogyrus marshalli?


----------



## Sana

Nope...


----------



## Toff202

Sana said:


> Nope...


Then I'd guess C. darlingi

How many times are we allowed to guess? Seems like a cool game!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana

Again nope...  I'm glad this one is tough.


----------



## Toff202

Dang it  

Last guess... P. chordatus.


----------



## BobBarley

How many guesses do we get?  

Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## Andrea82

P. Lugardi ?


----------



## tarantula49

H Maculata or A ezendami

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sana

We have a winner!  A. ezendami.  Your turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantula49

This is a easy one


----------



## Sarkhan42

tarantula49 said:


> View attachment 207755
> 
> 
> This is a easy one


A. Chalcodes? A Hentzi?


----------



## tarantula49

A chalcodes it is. Your turn.


----------



## Sarkhan42

Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Envoirment

_Brachypelma albopilosum_?


----------



## Sarkhan42

Envoirment said:


> _Brachypelma albopilosum_?


nope!


----------



## BobBarley

Lasiadora parahybana?


----------



## Sarkhan42

BobBarley said:


> Lasiadora parahybana?


Not quite!


----------



## BobBarley

Hm looks like a very generic sling lol!

Brachypelma vagans?


----------



## Sarkhan42

BobBarley said:


> Hm looks like a very generic sling lol!
> 
> Brachypelma vagans?


nope, and she's actually about 2.5 or so inches


----------



## cold blood

L. difficilis


----------



## Sarkhan42

cold blood said:


> L. difficilis


Nope!


----------



## Toff202

Lasiodora striatipes?


----------



## Sarkhan42

Toff202 said:


> Lasiodora striatipes?


Nope!


----------



## cold blood

klugi?


----------



## Envoirment

_Lasiodora klugi_?


----------



## Sarkhan42

cold blood said:


> klugi?


We have a winner  your turn CB


----------



## Sarkhan42

Envoirment said:


> _Lasiodora klugi_?


CB just barely beat you out man, sorry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood




----------



## tarantula49

GGB?


----------



## jrh3

cold blood said:


>


Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## cold blood

jrh3 said:


> Lasiodora difficilis


yup, its on you!


----------



## tarantula49

Yeah I just figured that out when u click on the photo the tag then says l dificilas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## cold blood

tarantula49 said:


> Yeah I just figured that out when u click on the photo the tag then says l dificilas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Sana

B. boehmei?


----------



## Sarkhan42

cold blood said:


>


When you click the photo its labeled LD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jrh3

ok here is mine


----------



## dragonfire1577

I just saw you guys were asking for a guess limit so I think everyone should get 3 and I'm gonna edit my original post include the rule.


----------



## cold blood

Sarkhan42 said:


> When you click the photo its labeled LD


a gallery imbed was the wrong choice.


----------



## cold blood

pulcher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana

M. robustum?


----------



## Sarkhan42

jrh3 said:


> ok here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207760


Tapinauchenius violaceus or gigas?


----------



## jrh3

nope


----------



## jrh3

cold blood got it p. pulcher


cold blood said:


> pulcher

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Pandinus imperator  jk I've got no idea on the one but maybe Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## dragonfire1577

well i guess I posted incorrectly and too late haha


----------



## dragonfire1577

my guess was also really bad lol not even close


----------



## dragonfire1577

oh and Cb don't label your spider this time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood

L)


----------



## dragonfire1577

augacephalus breyeri?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Harpactira hamiltoni ?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## tarantula49

C darlingi

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood

dragonfire1577 said:


> augacephalus breyeri?


no


dragonfire1577 said:


> Harpactira hamiltoni ?


no


----------



## cold blood

tarantula49 said:


> C darlingi


no


----------



## tarantula49

C marshalli

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## cold blood

tarantula49 said:


> C marshalli


Got it....male marshalli

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## tarantula49

Next person to reply gets my turn. 

I only have one tarantula. I just like guessing.


----------



## dragonfire1577

I want to go!


----------



## dragonfire1577

Here's my pic


----------



## cold blood

how about a dorsal view


----------



## dragonfire1577

it would be too obvious


----------



## louise f

p.irminia


----------



## dragonfire1577

Not a P. irminia


----------



## louise f

p.cambridgei


----------



## dragonfire1577

Wrong genus


----------



## cold blood

A. avic


guess #2  versicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

Avicularia. avicularia


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> A. avic
> 
> 
> guess #2  versicolor


ooopppsss too souls one thougt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

thought


----------



## sdsnybny

P. regalis


----------



## dragonfire1577

it's also not a pokie


----------



## dragonfire1577

its A. versicolor so cold blood got it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana

P. striata?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood




----------



## dragonfire1577

Is that another A. versicolor?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sana

A. avic?


----------



## louise f

Avicularia amazonica


----------



## cold blood

dragonfire1577 said:


> Is that another A. versicolor?


it is not



Sana said:


> A. avic?


nope


louise f said:


> Avicularia amazonica


still no


----------



## sdsnybny

A. sp blurypic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

is it at least an Avic?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> A. sp blurypic


Hey the ventral pic wasn't as informative and that one got guessed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

and I agree it's mean't to be a challenge and blurry pics are fine.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia geroldi


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia geroldi


nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

Avicularia metallica


----------



## dragonfire1577

Avicularia braunshauseni


----------



## cold blood

no X 2


----------



## MikeC

A. urticans?


----------



## dragonfire1577

then it's gotta be Avicularia diversipes


----------



## cold blood

PTX said:


> A. urticans?


naw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

dragonfire1577 said:


> then it's gotta be Avicularia diversipes


it does not have to be


----------



## dragonfire1577

Dammit I went over my guess limit anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeC

I think CB's just screwing with us. 
That pic's so blurry, it's probably a Haplopelma lividum.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. ulrichea

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## cold blood

PTX said:


> it's probably a Haplopelma lividum.



You're getting colder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> A. ulrichea


ding ding ding.

winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeC

cold blood said:


> You're getting colder.


Getting colder is good, right?
I mean, you're not called "Warm Blood."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sdsnybny

OK, guess away!


----------



## dragonfire1577

G. pulchra


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> G. pulchra


no, nope, nada


----------



## dragonfire1577

was it close?


----------



## sdsnybny

they are on the same shelf in my collection

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MikeC

P. sazimai?


----------



## Sarkhan42

sdsnybny said:


> OK, guess away!
> 
> View attachment 207781


Hmmmm the carapace reminds me of a haplo but lacking the stripes makes this tricky


----------



## sdsnybny

Sarkhan42 said:


> Hmmmm the carapace reminds me of a haplo but lacking the stripes makes this tricky


No sir!


PTX said:


> P. sazimai?


Wrong half of the alphabet


----------



## Sarkhan42

Chaetopelma olivaceum?


----------



## sdsnybny

Sarkhan42 said:


> Chaetopelma olivaceum?


wrong Continent


----------



## Sarkhan42

alright, shot in the dark, Pseudhapalopus sp blue? crazy obscure but my best bet


----------



## MikeC

No more guesses??

B. Vagans


----------



## Sana

G. pulchripes


----------



## sdsnybny

Sarkhan42 said:


> alright, shot in the dark, Pseudhapalopus sp blue? crazy obscure but my best bet


Not quite that obscure



PTX said:


> No more guesses??
> 
> B. Vagans


Nope



Sana said:


> G. pulchripes


Nope they have leg bands at early age


----------



## sdsnybny

What happened to Cold blood?


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> What happened to Cold blood?


I was in the woods with the dog....geez, I can't leave?

B. cabocla

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana

cold blood said:


> I was in the woods with the dog....geez, I can't leave?
> 
> B. cabocla


No you're _not_ allowed to leave (stern finger shake)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> I was in the woods with the dog....geez, I can't leave?
> 
> B. cabocla


LOL not B. cabolca, they show a little red on carapace even as slings



Sana said:


> No you're _not_ allowed to leave (stern finger shake)


Go Getem!


----------



## dragonfire1577

Brachypelma boehmei, Aphonopelma chalcodes


----------



## cold blood

seemani?


----------



## sdsnybny

You are in the right neighborhood wrong door and thats guess 2&3 for you


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> seemani?


You sir are right 3rd instar A. seemanni bcf freshly molted and chowing.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Damn cold blood is gonna run out of spiders to take pictures of at this rate.


----------



## cold blood




----------



## Sarkhan42

Stromatopelma calceatum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haksilence

said it before i could


----------



## cold blood

Sarkhan42 said:


> Stromatopelma calceatum





Haksilence said:


> said it before i could


no


----------



## Sarkhan42

Really? H mac then

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## cold blood

Sarkhan42 said:


> Really? H mac then


it is, only maybe 2.5 or 3"


----------



## Sarkhan42

This should do


----------



## cold blood

another maculata


----------



## Sarkhan42

cold blood said:


> another maculata


nope


----------



## sdsnybny

pokie not sure wich one.....subfasca?


----------



## Toxoderidae

Sarkhan42 said:


> This should do


P. metallica eZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

Toxoderidae said:


> P. metallica eZ


Ding ding, winner!


----------



## Toxoderidae

Guess what this weirdo is.


----------



## Sarkhan42

Toxoderidae said:


> Guess what this weirdo is.


P ornata


----------



## Toxoderidae

Sarkhan42 said:


> P ornata


wrong, try again!


----------



## Sarkhan42

Toxoderidae said:


> wrong, try again!


P regalis?


----------



## sdsnybny

P. tigrinawesseli


----------



## Toxoderidae

neither are right. But sdsny was closer.


----------



## dragonfire1577

P. Recliningchairi

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Toxoderidae

wrong.


----------



## BobBarley

Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica?


----------



## cold blood

striata?


----------



## Toxoderidae

cold blood said:


> striata?


CB wins! seriously CB, I think you're cheating.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## BobBarley

Toxoderidae said:


> CB wins! seriously CB, I think you're cheating.





cold blood said:


> striata?


  Agreed Toxoderidae.  I call hax.


----------



## Sana

Nah CB's just been doing this so long that he's seen most spiders in the hobby in picture if not in person.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## BobBarley

Sana said:


> Nah CB's just been doing this so long that he's seen most spiders in the hobby in picture if not in person.


Likely story.  My theory is that CB has mastered t telepathy and all his t's ID the pics for him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

Toxoderidae said:


> CB wins! seriously CB, I think you're cheating.


How could I cheat??

Bunch of haters

I kid of course

Here's an easy one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Sana

That would be fun.  Especially if he can exercise any mind control over them.  Make rehousing a breeze.


----------



## Sana

Is that a milk jug top or a peanut butter jar lid?


----------



## BobBarley

cold blood said:


> View attachment 207793
> 
> How could I cheat??
> 
> Bunch of haters
> 
> I kid of course
> 
> Here's an easy one.


CB: "Hey, anyone of you guys know what this is?"

Thrixopelma cyaneolum:  *raises pedipalp* "Oo, Oo, I do, I do!"



Pamphobeteus fortis?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sana

P. nigricolor

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## cold blood

Sana said:


> Is that a milk jug top or a peanut butter jar lid?


Neither, I'm not sure what its from, but its bigger than a PB lid, maybe 5.5" diameter on the water dish, the t is about 6.5".



BobBarley said:


> Pamphobeteus fortis?


nope, wrong colors.


----------



## cold blood

Sana said:


> P. nigricolor


You betcha
I told y'all it was an easy one.


----------



## Sana

Oh no now I have to find a picture.


----------



## BobBarley

Sana said:


> Oh no now I have to find a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207794


P. subfusca highland?


----------



## sdsnybny

P. formosa


----------



## Toxoderidae

P. regalis


----------



## Sana

BobBarley said:


> P. subfusca highland?


nope



sdsnybny said:


> P. formosa


nope



Toxoderidae said:


> P. regalis


and nope


----------



## MikeC

P. fasciata?


----------



## Sana

PTX said:


> P. fasciata?


Nope.  But at least Poec is a smaller genus then Avic.


----------



## MikeC

Sana said:


> Nope.  But at least Poec is a smaller genus then Avic.



True!

Ornata?


----------



## Toxoderidae

P. vittata?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f

PTX said:


> I think CB's just screwing with us.
> That pic's so blurry, it's probably a Haplopelma lividum.



Yeah he does that all the time, didn`t you know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Toff202

P. striata?


----------



## Haksilence

Striata or bara?


----------



## Haksilence

Or rufilata

Ps: I just named the last 3 pokies I could think of that weren't already guessed


----------



## cold blood

miranda wasn't guessed either, nor was tigrin

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

cold blood said:


> miranda wasn't guessed either, nor was tigrin


Tigrin has that pattern similar to bara, it's something like Ornata, metallica or subfusca, can't miss it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

Toxoderidae said:


> Tigrin has that pattern similar to bara, it's something like Ornata, metallica or subfusca, can't miss it.


Lol, I wasn't guessing, just answering hak...I guess any name said is a guess though....my first though when I saw it was regalis to be honest, same as you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haksilence

cold blood said:


> Lol, I wasn't guessing, just answering hak...I guess any name said it a guess though....my first though when I saw it was regalis to be honest, same as you.


I was also surprised it wasn't regalis. 
I saw someone guessed it and I was like "awe damn they got it" logged back in a few minutes later to find it was wrong


----------



## johnny quango

P smithi?


----------



## Andrea82

P hanumavilasumica?


----------



## dragonfire1577

poecilotheria rajaei?


----------



## dragonfire1577

poecilotheria rufilata?


----------



## dragonfire1577

poecilotheria formosa?


----------



## Toxoderidae

dragonfire, edit your posts so you don't spam please

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dragonfire1577

Hey I was told to never mix species . But I will just edit in new guesses in the future haha.


----------



## Toxoderidae

I know you were just trying to up your post count!


----------



## Sana

Toxoderidae said:


> P. vittata?


We have a winner.  Sorry I fell asleep last night before I checked again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Cake 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Nah it was just because I'd post the species name every time I found an image that looked like a match and because I wanted to be the first one to say it I'd post right away then I'd look at more images, find another match, and end up posting again.


----------



## Sana

I picked her on purpose because she's a juvie in that pic and looks like most poecs at that size.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

Here's a simple one.


----------



## dragonfire1577

P. Irminia? A. Avic? P. cambridgei?


----------



## Toxoderidae

wrong, wrong, and wrong.


----------



## Sana

I've got nothin'.  CB?


----------



## matypants

Lasiadora parahybana?


----------



## Sana

matypants said:


> Lasiadora parahybana?


Really?  I thought the setup looked more arboreal.


----------



## Toxoderidae

Here's a hint. It's an arboreal sling.


----------



## Sana

Sorta thought so.  But just because I'm in the neighborhood doesn't mean I can find the street.


----------



## sdsnybny

tapinauchenius cupreus
P. rufilata


----------



## Toxoderidae

sdysny won! It was a grumpy little P. rufilata waiting for a drink.


----------



## sdsnybny

OK, this has to be easy, better get it first try!  BTW the hole is 1/8"


----------



## Toff202

A. diversipes?


----------



## Toxoderidae

A. versicolor?


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> A. diversipes?


Correct sir your turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matypants

Sana said:


> Really?  I thought the setup looked more arboreal.


I didn't pay attention. I was just looking at the spider. It was a poor guess.


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> Correct sir your turn


----------



## Toxoderidae

Chilobrachys frimbriatus?


----------



## Toff202

Toxoderidae said:


> Chilobrachys frimbriatus?


Nope


----------



## Sana

GBB?


----------



## louise f

cyclosternum faciatum


----------



## Toff202

Sana said:


> GBB?





louise f said:


> cyclosternum faciatum


Nope...


----------



## louise f

Linothele megatheloides

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Beat me to it! ^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toff202

louise f said:


> Linothele megatheloides


You got it!


----------



## louise f

Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 3



						Mother to all the babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

guess away


----------



## Toff202

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## Toxoderidae

Toff202 said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli


Beat me to it! Either that or darlingi.


----------



## louise f

Toff202 said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli


BAM!!! and we got a winner

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Toff202

Toxoderidae said:


> Beat me to it! Either that or darlingi.


This is almost definitely C. marshalli. The pattern on the cephalothorax is not this bright on C. darlingi 

Edit: So it seems I was a little late in saying this

Reactions: Award 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Toff202




----------



## Biollantefan54

Eucratoscelus pachypus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202

Biollantefan54 said:


> Eucratoscelus pachypus


That's it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Pisaurina Mira, Pisaurina Dubia, or Tibellus oblongus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

Yeah that's not a tarantula.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## sdsnybny

thread title is a little misleading "Guess that Spider" but first post indicated T's and also one that you own.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

I did intend for people to post their own T's but I think its fine just guess it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah that's not a tarantula.


What



sdsnybny said:


> thread title is a little misleading "Guess that Spider" but first post indicated T's and also one that you own.


It is in the tarantula chat room, not the true spider section, so in reality, a true spider is an inappropriate spider to picture....just sayin'


----------



## Biollantefan54

dragonfire1577 said:


> Pisaurina Mira, Pisaurina Dubia, or Tibellus oblongus


Yep, P. dubia 
And also, L. megatheloides isn't a tarantula either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Oh wow I got that right ok I'll go take a pic of one of my T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Well I'm out of T's to post after this but here's my extremely obviously identifiable pic.


----------



## Vezon

P. metallica


----------



## sdsnybny

p. metallica


----------



## dragonfire1577

Ok vezon got it.


----------



## Vezon

Alright!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

M. mesomelas?


----------



## Toxoderidae

sure that aint your average mygalo?


----------



## BobBarley

euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi


----------



## Vezon

BobBarley said:


> euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi


Bingo


----------



## BobBarley

Awesome!  This should be pretty easy.


----------



## dragonfire1577

B. albopilosum


----------



## BobBarley

dragonfire1577 said:


> B. albopilosum


Yup!


----------



## dragonfire1577

Unless your cool with guessing a different invert I'm out of T's to take pics of.


----------



## dragonfire1577

I'm just using somebody else's picture.

<EDIT>

No, you are not -AB Team

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeC

B. schroederi/angustum?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Nope

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## advan

MOD NOTE:

As much as I love ruining the fun.........we are in the tarantula sub forum. Please keep it to Theraphosidae.

Also, do not post pictures that do not belong to you, you will be violating our Copyright Infringement rules. 

Not to be a total buzz kill.....I'll play..........


----------



## sdsnybny

PZB LOL pic dissipated Chad...

C. minax?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sana

Don't know the species but as usual with you it's a beautiful picture.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Beer 1


----------



## BobBarley

advan said:


> MOD NOTE:
> 
> As much as I love ruining the fun.........we are in the tarantula sub forum. Please keep it to Theraphosidae.
> 
> Also, do not post pictures that do not belong to you, you will be violating our Copyright Infringement rules.
> 
> Not to be a total buzz kill.....I'll play..........


Haplopelma minax?  Haplopelma longipes?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Sorry about using the photo I took off Google images, I figured it would have been ok since I wasn't claiming it was my photo and I had no more T's to take pics of but I guess I not. Well this means I just need to go buy more Ts to take pictures of then lol .


----------



## Sana

You could take a picture of one from several different angles so you can use the same tarantula several times.


----------



## cold blood

bach ma?


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> bach ma?


Bless you....lol


----------



## advan

Nope, you guys are in the right sub-family, just not genus.


----------



## dragonfire1577

It's definitely a Ceratophrys cranwelli


----------



## Sana

_Cyriopagopus_ sp."Sulawesi black"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Ornithoctonus hainana?


----------



## dragonfire1577

But for a serious guess maybe Cyriopagopus schioedtei


----------



## cold blood

hati hati?


----------



## advan

cold blood said:


> hati hati?


Nope.


----------



## Toff202

Ornithoctonus sp. Malthai?


----------



## MikeC

Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatran tiger"?


----------



## advan

Nope to all. Hint: from the Prachuap Khiri Khan region of Thailand


----------



## MikeC

advan said:


> Nope to all. Hint: from the Prachuap Khiri Khan region of Thailand


A lividum you've photoshopped the blue out of?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Toff202

Ornithoctonus sp. "Silver Grey"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Chilobrachys sp prachuap khiri khan


----------



## advan

Toff202 said:


> Ornithoctonus sp. "Silver Grey"


Correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202




----------



## Sana

C. marshalli?


----------



## Toff202

Sana said:


> C. marshalli?


Correct! I knew it was an easy one


----------



## Sana

I'm thinking this should be an easy one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pokie Master

Way too easy so I won't answer. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toff202

I'll wait for someone else to answer, since I've already done 3.


----------



## sdsnybny

typing with my eyes closed its so easy Chromatopelma _cyaneopubescens_


----------



## sdsnybny

Ok try this one!


----------



## Deanb

How do i post on this website? Cant figure anything out. Help please

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Deanb said:


> How do i post on this website? Cant figure anything out. Help please


Actually you are already posting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Envoirment

_Thrixopelma cyaneolum_?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Envoirment said:


> _Thrixopelma cyaneolum_?


No Sir not close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toff202

Euathlus parvulus?


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> Euathlus parvulus?


Yes sir picture was right before molting, they look like a E. truculentus when faded kinda green splotchy on the carapace. She was gorgeous afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202




----------



## sdsnybny

A versicolor or A letea


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> A versicolor or A letea


Yes, A. versicolor.


----------



## sdsnybny

Ok a little tougher now


----------



## LittleT

_Cyriocosmus sellatus_?


----------



## louise f

cyriocosmus sp. rio nanay


----------



## sdsnybny

LittleT said:


> _Cyriocosmus sellatus_?


Wow got it first post! your turn.


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> cyriocosmus sp. rio nanay


Louise I don't see the difference in these and C. sellatus??


----------



## LittleT

Should be fairly easy


----------



## louise f

theraphosinae sp panama

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> Louise I don't see the difference in these and C. sellatus??


no me neither, but somebody else might can tell the difference


----------



## LittleT

louise f said:


> theraphosinae sp panama


Yes


----------



## louise f

h.villo



__ louise f
__ Jan 25, 2015
__
villosella




						Heterothele villosella eggsac taken


----------



## louise f

allright guess away


----------



## Toff202

Heterothele villosella?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Holy Cow we got a winner bing bing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Toff202 said:


> Heterothele villosella?


you won


----------



## Toff202



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

Pterinochilus chordatus ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns

Is there  any comprehensive book that has pics and information about all these beautiful Ts?  
 And if there isn't  who has written the next best?


----------



## Sana

Sorry for the GBB gimme earlier, I was late for work.  I'll try harder next time.


----------



## Pokie Master

Ok here's a difficult 1. Juvie if no one gets it I'll post an adult.


----------



## obie

Is that a t psychedelicus sling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pokie Master

obie said:


> Is that a t psychedelicus sling


No. It's a dwarf though I'll hint.


----------



## sdsnybny

Sahydroaraneus raja

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

Pokie Master said:


> Ok here's a difficult 1. Juvie if no one gets it I'll post an adult.


Ischnocolinae sp. Dominican Republic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokie Master

sdsnybny said:


> Sahydroaraneus raja


Dang that's a very good guess!
Yes it is.


----------



## sdsnybny

Pokie Master said:


> Dang that's a very good guess!
> Yes it is.


No guess I did quick research

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

OK new addition I just received today.


----------



## Pokie Master

sdsnybny said:


> No guess I did quick research


Where'd you find the info? There's not much when you look them up.


----------



## Sarkhan42

sdsnybny said:


> OK new addition I just received today.
> 
> View attachment 207949


nhandu tripepii

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Sarkhan42 said:


> nhandu tripepii


Yes sir looking forward to all her fluffiness when adult.


----------



## Sarkhan42

Give this one a go


----------



## obie

You guys are good at this


----------



## obie

P ornata


----------



## Pokie Master

Sarkhan42 said:


> Give this one a go


Kinda dark. But P. Subfusca or bara?


----------



## Sarkhan42

obie said:


> P ornata


nope


----------



## cold blood

miranda?


----------



## Sarkhan42

Pokie Master said:


> Kinda dark. But P. Subfusca or bara?


subfusca you got it


----------



## sdsnybny

P subfusca

"Missed it by that much"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokie Master

I could have played dirty and put a juvie Phormictopus sp. but that's pretty hard... Give this a go.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## Pokie Master

dragonfire1577 said:


> Aphonopelma seemanni


Nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

G. pulchripes after a molt or just not as dark as I'm used to seeing?


----------



## sdsnybny

Thrixopelma cyanoleum


----------



## Pokie Master

dragonfire1577 said:


> G. pulchripes after a molt or just not as dark as I'm used to seeing?


No.


----------



## Pokie Master

sdsnybny said:


> Thrixopelma cyanoleum


Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

Homoeomma sp blue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

Hommoeoma sp blue?


----------



## Sarkhan42

sdsnybny said:


> Homoeomma sp blue


now I'm the one missing it by that much


----------



## Pokie Master

sdsnybny said:


> Homoeomma sp blue


Sssshhhh your cheating. Keep it up and I'll post 1 you can't guess lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Pokie Master said:


> Sssshhhh your cheating. Keep it up and I'll post 1 you can't guess lol


No cheating I have the T. cyanoleum and researched the confusion of the two species before buying.


----------



## sdsnybny

guess away


----------



## Sana

Eauthlus sp red?


----------



## sdsnybny

Nope E. sp red has all black except the red flash no stripey butt


----------



## BobBarley

Eauthlus parvula?  Eathlus sp. "Tiger"?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Eauthlus parvula?  Eathlus sp. "Tiger"?


Nope x 2


----------



## BobBarley

Euathlus truculentus?


----------



## sdsnybny

bingo your next. I just love the Euathlus genus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley

Most of my t's are easily identifiable and no rules about needing to post the whole t so...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

BobBarley said:


> Most of my t's are easily identifiable and no rules about needing to post the whole t so...
> View attachment 207955


B albopilosum


----------



## BobBarley

Sarkhan42 said:


> B albopilosum


nope


----------



## advan

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_ 

You want to go macro to make it tougher?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. chalcodes


----------



## dragonfire1577

I was like 5 seconds too late that time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

advan said:


> _Aphonopelma chalcodes_
> 
> You want to go macro to make it tougher?


Lol, only pic I had on hand. Yup!


----------



## sdsnybny

advan said:


> _Aphonopelma chalcodes_
> 
> You want to go macro to make it tougher?


Although I love your pics please go easy on us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## advan

sdsnybny said:


> Although I love your pics please go easy on us


You want an easy one?


----------



## Toxoderidae

Big brown spider with a cricket that looks OW and content with life.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## sdsnybny

advan said:


> You want an easy one?


No that would be no fun at all LOL



Toxoderidae said:


> Big brown spider with a cricket that looks OW and content with life.


Very funny stuff I'm still learning OW so I'm with you could only guess
C. fimbritus? (forgive sp)


----------



## Toff202

Selenocosmia crassipes?


----------



## advan

Nope and nope.


----------



## MikeC

Hysterocrates crassipes?


----------



## Eclipse

Thrigmopoeus truculentus?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> No cheating I have the T. cyanoleum and researched the confusion of the two species before buying.


yet your first guess was still cyaneolum


----------



## cold blood

.


----------



## Sana

Phlogius sp. 'pq113'?


----------



## advan

Eclipse said:


> Thrigmopoeus truculentus?


Correct.


----------



## obie

No replies for a while guess I'll post a pic

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

seemani?


----------



## obie

No


----------



## louise f

hommeomma sp blue


----------



## obie

No


----------



## obie

How many tries before I should give it to you guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

thrixoplema puriens


----------



## obie

No


----------



## obie

No but this is the T I bought because I couldn't find one of those


sdsnybny said:


> thrixoplema puriens


----------



## sdsnybny

T. cyanoleum


----------



## obie

No


----------



## johnny quango

Thrixopelma lagunas


----------



## obie

No its Phormictopus sp green

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

kinda ruins the game if you just tell us

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## obie

I know the suspense was killing me sorry

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrsHaas




----------



## MrsHaas

Let's get back on track!


----------



## advan

MrsHaas said:


> Let's get back on track!


_Haplocosmia himalayana_?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

O. panay blue?


----------



## z32upgrader

Phlogius sp.
Stents?


----------



## MikeC

P. brachyramosa?


----------



## MrsHaas

advan said:


> _Haplocosmia himalayana_?


Got it first try! U guys are good!!!


----------



## MrsHaas

Guess me:


----------



## MrsHaas

And guess me:


----------



## dragonfire1577

P subfusca?


----------



## Sana

That's your adorable P. regalis that does yoga isn't it?


----------



## MikeC

Sana said:


> That's your adorable P. regalis that does yoga isn't it?


A P. yogalis?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

P. regalis yeah, and Madam, our rules for this game is whoever guesses correctly posts the next spider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrsHaas

They are two diff spiders. 
Two diff pokies.
Niether regalis.


----------



## xhexdx

First is ornata.  Second is smithi.


----------



## MrsHaas

xhexdx said:


> First is ornata.  Second is smithi.


Nope lol
At this point ppl are just going to go down the list haha


----------



## Sana

I'm going to stick with PTX's P. yogalis.  That was just too good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrsHaas

Sana said:


> I'm going to stick with PTX's P. yogalis.  That was just too good.


Well I guess you guys win then looool


----------



## MrsHaas

And here's a P. gennieata

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## xhexdx

So what are they?


----------



## MrsHaas

xhexdx said:


> So what are they?


I have a friend named Gennie, that's where the latter came from haha

If I reveal the species, will it not ruin the game?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana

I guess would should cut everyone a break and see what new picture pops up.  Hate to see the thread die out of frustration.  It's too much fun.


----------



## johnny quango

I was thinking P fasciata and P striata but the second pics throwing me a little


----------



## MrsHaas

johnny quango said:


> I was thinking P fasciata and P striata but the second pics throwing me a little


BINGO!!
you're next


----------



## johnny quango

Ok here's a simple 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Theraphosa_ stirmi_


----------



## Toxoderidae

Therophosa apophysis.


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> Theraphosa_ stirmi_


Nope


----------



## johnny quango

Toxoderidae said:


> Therophosa apophysis.


Nope


----------



## z32upgrader

Sericopelma melanotarsum


----------



## johnny quango

z32upgrader said:


> Sericopelma melanotarsum


Nope


----------



## cold blood

blondi?


----------



## sdsnybny

Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## metallica

Megaphobema mesomelas


----------



## johnny quango

cold blood said:


> blondi?


 nope


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> Hysterocrates gigas


Nope


----------



## johnny quango

metallica said:


> Megaphobema mesomelas


We have a winner


----------



## metallica

Here is the new one.


----------



## mgsmid

metallica said:


> Here is the new one.


 I'm going to guess somewhere in Mexico


----------



## advan

metallica said:


> Here is the new one.


Adult male _Bonnetina_ species?


----------



## metallica

nope


----------



## smiittyy

Theraphosinae sp. Cuzco?


----------



## johnny quango

I thought Bonnetina cyaneifemur or Aphonopelma crinitum


----------



## MrsHaas

Ami species?


----------



## MrsHaas

MrsHaas said:


> Ami species?


Wait... Can't be


----------



## MrsHaas

MrsHaas said:


> Ami species?


I revoke my guess lol


----------



## dragonfire1577

Phormictopus sp green, Megaphobema mesomelas, euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi?


----------



## cold blood

metallica said:


> Here is the new one.


Come on man, don't post a pic for guesses and disappear, you're killing us here


----------



## metallica

ha ha I cheated. it is a new genus we found in Mexico. tiny little guys. Lovely tough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Since it's nobody's turn since someone decided to cheat, I'll keep it going by posting this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Since it's nobody's turn since someone decided to cheat, I'll keep it going by posting this.


_A. steindachneri _?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

_Aphonopelma armada?_


----------



## louise f

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Since it's nobody's turn since someone decided to cheat, I'll keep it going by posting this.


G.pulchra


----------



## Sana

Darn Louise beat me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Sana said:


> Darn Louise beat me.


Too bad you're both wrong.  It's definitely an Aphonopelma.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Sana

z32upgrader said:


> Too bad you're both wrong.  It's definitely an Aphonopelma.


Yeah that'll happen.  I'm not nearly familiar enough with the available tarantula species as I would like to be.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

An Aphonopelma it is, but what species?  Here is a hint.  The spermatheca of the spider is attached.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

That doesn't help Lonnie...lol....i'll guess johnnycashi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sana

I tried to search for that info here and on google and got a big hopeless goose egg so now I really want to know.


----------



## louise f

*A. abberans *


----------



## Flexzone

Aphonopelma reversum or Aphonopelma eutylenum ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas

metallica said:


> ha ha I cheated. it is a new genus we found in Mexico. tiny little guys. Lovely tough.


Cheater cheated pumpkin eater!! Lol


----------



## MrsHaas

AphonopelmaTX said:


> An Aphonopelma it is, but what species?  Here is a hint.  The spermatheca of the spider is attached.


We're guessing spider vag now?? Looool
How the tables have turned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

You all have been really good at this so far so I couldn't make it easy.  Don't give up!  Here are some more hints...

- Color isn't everything.
- A part of the Aphonopelma hentzi group, but is not A. hentzi.
- As far as where it comes from, if it could talk it would say "Remember the Alamo!"


----------



## louise f

Aphonopelma anax


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

louise f said:


> Aphonopelma anax


We have a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana

That was a pretty good one.


----------



## louise f

Guess away


----------



## cold blood

.

Reactions: Lollipop 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Flexzone

_Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus ?
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> .



You forgot to write something.


----------



## sdsnybny

Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## louise f

Tarantula1995 said:


> _Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus ?_



BAM BAM TADAAAAA WE HAVE A WINNER

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

louise f said:


> You forgot to write something.


I had anax, I just didn't post reply because I went outside with the dog, I came back, posted anax, only to see we were past that...I have no idea on yours....cool looking though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> I had anax, I just didn't post reply because I went outside with the dog, I came back, posted anax, only to see we were past that...I have no idea on yours....cool looking though.



It was the P.ecclesiasticus but allready guessed. But thanks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flexzone

Get Ready, Get set..GO!

View media item 32963


----------



## louise f

Tarantula1995 said:


> Get Ready, Get set..GO!
> 
> View media item 32963


Hysterocrates gigas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone

Nope


----------



## louise f

Haha somebody having fun Huh


----------



## cold blood

Acanthoscurria insubtilis

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Flexzone

cold blood said:


> Acanthoscurria insubtilis


Nope.


----------



## Sana

A. insubtilis?


----------



## Sana

Too late

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dragonfire1577

T. blondi, T. stirmi, Bigbrownus spideri?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone

dragonfire1577 said:


> T. blondi, T. stirmi, Bigbrownus spideri?


Nope and Nope and lol Nope.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Tarantula1995 said:


> Nope and Nope


Those guesses were like a page and 3 spiders too late and not for that pic lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone

dragonfire1577 said:


> Those guesses were like a page and 3 spiders too late and not for that pic lol


Yeah lol sorry PC was acting wonky.


----------



## cold blood

L. klugi

A. chocoana??


----------



## Pokie Master

Phormictopus Cancerides


----------



## Flexzone

cold blood said:


> L. klugi
> 
> A. chocoana??


Nope.


----------



## Flexzone

Pokie Master said:


> Phormictopus Cancerides


Nope.


----------



## Flexzone

I'll give a hint, Think genus Sericopelma sp. ?


----------



## z32upgrader

Sericopelma sp. santa catalina


----------



## Flexzone

z32upgrader said:


> Sericopelma sp. santa catalina


Nope.


----------



## Sana

sp. Boquette?


----------



## Flexzone

Sana said:


> sp. Boquette?


Nope.


----------



## z32upgrader

sp. Panama


----------



## Flexzone

z32upgrader said:


> sp. Panama


Nope


----------



## Flexzone

Think Costa Rican region


----------



## z32upgrader

Last guess: Sericoplema generalum?


----------



## Flexzone

Haha no


z32upgrader said:


> Last guess: Sericoplema generalum?


Nope


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Sericopelma rubronitens


----------



## Flexzone

I'll let you guys off its sp. sabanilla


----------



## Sana

sp. sabanilla

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana

Too late again.  Sigh.


----------



## sdsnybny

_Sericopelma sp_. '_santa clara_'


----------



## Flexzone

sdsnybny said:


> _Sericopelma sp_. '_santa clara_'


sp. sabanilla


----------



## z32upgrader

Tarantula1995 said:


> I'll let you guys off its sp. sabanilla


Select someone to succeed you.


----------



## Flexzone

Sana said:


> Too late again.  Sigh.


lol Sana, You deserve it, go!


----------



## Sana

Well thank you.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Good luck!


----------



## z32upgrader

My three are Pamphobeteus mascara, platyomma, and machala
*Edit*
I didn't look at your invert list before posting.


----------



## MikeC

_Halfofa fullspider?

Kindareddish rearend?

Brachypelma vagans?_

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Philth

I was going to guess _Sericopelma rubronitens_, but this thread is moving fast. Then I clicked on the picture and it brings you to the gallery where Tarantula1995 posted it and is clearly labeled "_Sericopelma_ sp. Sabinilla"  lol. 

Either way, z32upgrader's guess of_ Sericopelma_ sp. "Panama" should of been acceptable, as Sabinilla is in Panama. 

Anyways my guess of the last pic, mmmm _Pamphobetues fortis_. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flexzone

Philth said:


> I was going to guess _Sericopelma rubronitens_, but this thread is moving fast. Then I clicked on the picture and it brings you to the gallery where Tarantula1995 posted it and is clearly labeled "_Sericopelma_ sp. Sabinilla"  lol.


Yeah, I had left the title blank before revealing the name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Pamphobeteus sp. "Santo Domingo"?


----------



## Sana

BobBarley said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. "Santo Domingo"?


Winner!


----------



## dragonfire1577

BobBarley said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. "Santo Domingo"?


You won post your pic already!


----------



## cold blood

dragonfire1577 said:


> You won post your pic already!


By putting @BobBarley you will get the person's attention through an "alert".


----------



## BobBarley

Ops, sorry didn't see any notifications for some reason...  Just skip my turn.


----------



## cold blood

re-boot


----------



## Starantula

T. Ockerti?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## cold blood

Starantula said:


> T. Ockerti?


correct, you're up


----------



## Starantula

Boom. Let's see then...I've not gone through every postt so hotfoot not a repeat... Freshly molted (Ps- Ignore the cricket, it was dead and swiftly removed) Shall check guesses when I wake up


----------



## Philth

Starantula said:


> Boom. Let's see then...I've not gone through every postt so hotfoot not a repeat... Freshly molted (Ps- Ignore the cricket, it was dead and swiftly removed) Shall check guesses when I wake up


Neoholothele incei "gold"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

Me being woken up on a monday?


----------



## Starantula

Philth said:


> Neoholothele incei "gold"



..so much for thinking that one would be tricky lol.


----------



## Philth

My turn ? .....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## MikeC

Dirt.


I win!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

B. vagans


----------



## Philth

Come on now, it's a Cyriocosmus leetzi, all right try this one. It's a bit easier.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Not sure, but it is beautiful Tom
Thrixopelma lagunas


----------



## Philth

No I was expecting_ Thrixopelma_ guesses though.


----------



## CEC

_Thrixopelma ockerti_


----------



## Philth

CEC said:


> _Thrixopelma ockerti_


No that's the _Thrixopelma_ I thought people would guess though lol.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## Philth

no, if no one gets it by the morning, I'll give it up.


----------



## cold blood

Philth said:


> no, if no one gets it by the morning, I'll give it up.


http://joshua-graham.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/never-give-up.jpg

http://www.emeraldcitylawgroup.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/never-give-up.jpg

http://quoteshunter.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Never-Give-Up-Quotes-6.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MikeC

cold blood said:


> http://joshua-graham.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/never-give-up.jpg
> 
> http://www.emeraldcitylawgroup.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/never-give-up.jpg
> 
> http://quoteshunter.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Never-Give-Up-Quotes-6.jpg


What? 
No Rick Astley?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CEC

You don't have to give it up Tom, just give us a hint. 
Like, Is it a described species?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

T. sp. panama?


----------



## Philth

No T. sp. Panama, and yes its a described species.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is it new world or old world?


----------



## z32upgrader

From your word choice, it would seem it's not a _Thrixopelma_ at all.


Philth said:


> No I was expecting_ Thrixopelma_ guesses though.


The large googly-eyes tell me that this spider might lead an arboreal lifestyle.  By photographing it on the ground, you can better mask its true identity, since most will be guessing terrestrial species.
That being said, I guess _Ami yupanquii._

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Philth

z32upgrader said:


> That being said, I guess _Ami yupanquii._


Good guess, your turn  

Later, Tom


----------



## z32upgrader

Alright!  Here's the next one.  It is a described species and mature male.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thats one tiny  a...  MM

Aphonopelma paloma


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Aphonopelma paloma


Nope.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

NW or OW?


----------



## cold blood

A. chalcodes


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> A. chalcodes


Cant be A. chalcodes those appear to be @ 2" squares on a sheet of bounty and its smaller than that


----------



## cold blood

Wow, I didn't realize how small it was...it looks like a monster from outer space compared to @Philth 's first picture.

A. junodi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philth

My guess would be its in the paloma group, which is about 12 species, but I'm to lazy right now to look through the_ Aphonopelma_ revision to try to figure it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Not A. junodi, and this male measures 1.75" DLS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Holothele incei


----------



## louise f

or Harpactira curator


----------



## z32upgrader

No correct guesses yet. Keep going!


----------



## louise f

harpactira marksi


----------



## cold blood

A. eutylenum


----------



## z32upgrader

Still nope.


----------



## Sana

A. behlei?


----------



## z32upgrader

Sana said:


> A. behlei?


Nope.


----------



## JAFUENTES

Aphonopelma cancipies


----------



## z32upgrader

JAFUENTES said:


> Aphonopelma cancipies


Try again.


----------



## JAFUENTES

Aphonopelma crinitum


----------



## MrsHaas

I'm going with bigbrownus spideri as well


----------



## z32upgrader

MrsHaas said:


> I'm going with bigbrownus spideri as well


You could go with that if 1.75" DLS seems big to you.
*Hint* This photo is in a thread somewhere on Arachnoboards and the tarantula pictured was donated to science as part of the recent Aphonopelma revision.
Another photo


----------



## sdsnybny

Took some digging but I got it!  _Aphonopelma mareki_


----------



## sdsnybny

Try this one!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

GBB. chromatopelma cyaneopubescens?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> GBB. chromatopelma cyaneopubescens?


Nope.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

H. lividum? aka cobalt blue.


----------



## sdsnybny

Nope, 2 guesses one to go


----------



## JAFUENTES

*Oligoxystre diamantinensis*


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is it a pamphobeteus species?


----------



## Sana

M. balfouri?


----------



## sdsnybny

JAFUENTES said:


> *Oligoxystre diamantinensis*


Good guess your turn, but its D. diamantinensis now


----------



## JAFUENTES

This should be a fun one.


----------



## z32upgrader

_Acanthoscurria suina_


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Aphononpelma hentzi?


----------



## creepa

JAFUENTES said:


> This should be a fun one.


Some mod should mod this thread cause this is a randome picture from internet...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

JAFUENTES said:


> This should be a fun one.


This a picture of your Tarantula??
"view image info tab" indicates its from the gallery of this Czech web page?
http://spidy.goliathus.com/english/acanthoscurria-suina-id224.html

From first page
"I've got a challenge/game for you guys. I will add a photo of a T I own and you have to guess the species, the first person to get the ID correct posts a pic of one of their T's and we then guess that and so on. Just figured a fun thread would be nice, I'm using a very generic looking sling for my pic so good luck haha. EDIT: Each person gets three guesses per photo"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Since I googled it (for confirmation) the fastest, it's my turn.  Try this one.  You won't find it on someone elses' website.  I also removed my invert list so you can't cheat!


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Since I googled it (for confirmation) the fastest, it's my turn.  Try this one.  You won't find it on someone elses' website.  I also removed my invert list so you can't cheat!
> View attachment 208554


Nothing on the first page "rules" indicate you can't use the net to research the picture or its whereabouts.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Brachypelma ruhnaui/albiceps. ?


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Nothing on the first page "rules" indicate you can't use the net to research the picture or its whereabouts.


I agree!
I'd be surprised if no one did any online research.  When I see a photo, a name usually comes to mind.  I search for photos of what I think it is and compare to the challenge photo.  Making educated guesses is what this thread is about.  It's a nice test of your knowledge too.
I don't want to make it too easy either.  Sana posted a photo of what turned out to be a Pamphobeteus sp. Santo Domingo and it was also the only Pampho on her invert list.


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> Brachypelma ruhnaui


No, it's not ruhnaui or their current name of B. albiceps.


----------



## Sana

A. chalcodes


----------



## z32upgrader

Sana said:


> A. chalcodes


Nope, this is chalcodes:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/84577951/DSCF8421.JPG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

z32upgrader said:


> You could go with that if 1.75" DLS seems big to you.
> *Hint* This photo is in a thread somewhere on Arachnoboards and the tarantula pictured was donated to science as part of the recent Aphonopelma revision.
> Another photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208543


johnnycashi?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

cold blood said:


> johnnycashi?


That one was a dwarf species _A. mareki.  A. johnnycashi _is a 5+inch spider.


----------



## cold blood

z32upgrader said:


> That one was a dwarf species _A. mareki.  A. johnnycashi _is a 5+inch spider.


I kinda thought that was the case....I'm not too well studied on Aphonopelma obviously.


----------



## JAFUENTES

sdsnybny said:


> This a picture of your Tarantula??
> "view image info tab" indicates its from the gallery of this Czech web page?
> http://spidy.goliathus.com/english/acanthoscurria-suina-id224.html
> 
> From first page
> "I've got a challenge/game for you guys. I will add a photo of a T I own and you have to guess the species, the first person to get the ID correct posts a pic of one of their T's and we then guess that and so on. Just figured a fun thread would be nice, I'm using a very generic looking sling for my pic so good luck haha. EDIT: Each person gets three guesses per photo"


I'm sorry I didn't know that it had to be one I owned.  My bad.  I take full responsibility.


----------



## JAFUENTES

JAFUENTES said:


> This should be a fun one.


Yes.  My bad also because I didn't read that it had to be one I owned.


----------



## MrsHaas

Can u post pics of Google? Or only from ur collection?


----------



## sdsnybny

Only Tarantulas you have in your collection


----------



## z32upgrader

Is anyone else going to guess on the spider I posted?  Here's another shot of him.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Bumba cabolca?


----------



## Philth

z32upgrader said:


> Is anyone else going to guess on the spider I posted?  Here's another shot of him.


B. vagans complex.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

Looks albiceps (ish), although the carapace isn't quite creamy white enough...looks Brachy to me.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Thistles

@z32upgrader _Brachypelma kahlenbergi_? I had a _Brachypelma "vagans" _that was really a cross with _B. albiceps _that looked almost identical.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## BobBarley

Brachypelma epicureanum


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> @z32upgrader _Brachypelma kahlenbergi_? I had a _Brachypelma "vagans" _that was really a cross with _B. albiceps _that looked almost identical.


You got it! Your turn.


----------



## Thistles

Ohh ok. Gimme a sec to run get a pic.


----------



## cold blood

no, post it right now slacker!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thistles

Edit: made the clearer one big and the blurry one smaller.
This might be too hard...


----------



## Thistles

This isn't the one to guess, but it's my weirdo hybrid that could be a twin of your beauty.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## cold blood

Dang thistles, that's a stunning specimen...I'm taking a shot in the dark..Harpactira marksi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

cold blood said:


> Dang thistles, that's a stunning specimen...I'm taking a shot in the dark..Harpactira marksi?


Warm! It's about 1" DLS, so the coloring isn't adult coloring.

This enlarged pic has called my attention to the moldy, tiny bolus by the water dish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood

curvipes?


----------



## Venom1080

Harpactira Pulchripes?


----------



## Thistles

Nope and nope. In the right genus though, so it's a process of elimination now.
@Venom1080 your profile pic H. mac is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Thistles said:


> Nope and nope. In the right genus though, so it's a process of elimination now.
> @Venom1080 your profile pic H. mac is gorgeous!


haha thanks! is it Hapactira lightfooti?


----------



## cold blood

dictator?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK

This thread has done nothing but show me how terrible I am at identifying a tarantula by picture alone. Thanks for making me feel like a loser, you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

*Augacephalus breyeri*


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> *Augacephalus breyeri*


its a Harpactira sp.


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> its a Harpactira sp.


I missed that post before hitting submit


----------



## Thistles

@cold blood guessed correctly! _Harpactira_ _dictator_ it is! My internet is spotty tonight, sorry for the delays.


----------



## cold blood




----------



## BobBarley

P. irminia


----------



## cold blood

BobBarley said:


> P. irminia


Yeah, such a distinct spider, even if only a few segments of feet are showing the species is still pretty obvious.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## BobBarley

cold blood said:


> Yeah, such a distinct spider, even if only a few segments of feet are showing the species is still pretty obvious.


Yup, give me a moment to get a pic real quick.


----------



## BobBarley

BobBarley said:


> Yup, give me a moment to get a pic real quick.


----------



## Venom1080

B. Albo?


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> B. Albo?


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> Nope


is the genus right at least?


----------



## sdsnybny

X. sp white


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> is the genus right at least?


Nope


sdsnybny said:


> X. sp white


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

phormictopus Cancerides?


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> phormictopus Cancerides?


Nope, won't be able to reply for about an hour.


----------



## Venom1080

Grammostola Pulchripes


----------



## Thistles

_Lasiodora_ _parahybana? _Playing guess the booty now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

lp...edit: ha, your post didn't show before I posted Thistles...lol.

I'll change it to LD, although I do think its an LP.


----------



## Thistles

cold blood said:


> lp...edit: ha, your post didn't show before I posted Thistles...lol.
> 
> I'll change it to LD, although I do think its an LP.


Could be a klugi or a potato for all I can see =)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

Thistles said:


> Could be a potato for all I can see =)


No, its not a porteri

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

cold blood said:


> No, its not a porteri


I wish mine were a potato. She's a beastie.


----------



## cold blood

Thistles said:


> I wish mine were a potato. She's a beastie.


Mine is a potato..an eight legged one, but a potato none-the-less.

Hey @BobBarley , your hour is up bud :wideyed:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Thistles

Yeah, I think I remember you saying that a while ago. My _G_. _rosea_ and _G_. _porteri_ are both like little genics with their feeding responses.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

cold blood said:


> Mine is a potato..an eight legged one, but a potato none-the-less.
> 
> Hey @BobBarley , your hour is up bud :wideyed:


Random question: How do you get those little angry faces?


----------



## BobBarley

Thistles said:


> _Lasiodora_ _parahybana? _Playing guess the booty now...





cold blood said:


> Mine is a potato..an eight legged one, but a potato none-the-less.
> 
> Hey @BobBarley , your hour is up bud :wideyed:


Alright, alright I'm here  Thistles got it!


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> Alright, alright I'm here  Thistles got it!


finally! nice "hour" there! lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> Random question: How do you get those little angry faces?


When you're replying there should be a black and white face on the top of the message you are writing that looks like this: but not colored.  Hit that and the emojis should come up.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BobBarley said:


> When you're replying there should be a black and white face on the top of the message you are writing that looks like this: but not colored.  Hit that and the emojis should come up.


Ohhhh I see. Thanks!


----------



## Thistles

Oh geez I need to go to bed now. Can I pass the torch to CB since he also guessed?


----------



## Thistles

Ok here's an easy guess the booty. She just molted so she's a bit skinny.


----------



## Venom1080

Ecratoscelus constrictus


----------



## MikeC

E. pachypus


----------



## YagerManJennsen

I have no idea so I'm just gonna guess it's one of those fancy xenethis species. Or however you spell it.


----------



## Thistles

@PTX winner winner chicken dinner! Good night!


----------



## cold blood

Ok thistles...here ya go...obvious genus.


----------



## Venom1080

Poecilotheria sp. blurrypic  
jk, Regalis?


----------



## cold blood

oops, my computer hadn't updated, sorry.


----------



## cold blood

Venom1080 said:


> Poecilotheria sp. blurrypic
> jk, Regalis?


no


----------



## MikeC

P. Vitatta/Striata

@cold blood You stole my turn!


----------



## cold blood

PTX said:


> P. Vitatta/Striata
> 
> @cold blood You stole my turn!


My apologies...I did explain that though...no matter, you're on fire...its a vitatta.


----------



## MikeC

cold blood said:


> My apologies...I did explain that though...no matter, you're on fire...its a vitatta.


I saw. You're good. 
Also, yay!


Okey doke:


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. subfusca lowland/bara ?


----------



## MikeC

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. subfusca lowland/bara ?


Nope. Guess again.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. striata/regalis/smithi are my three.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

ornata? fasciata?


----------



## MikeC

z32upgrader said:


> P. striata/regalis/smithi are my three.


Striata!!
We have a winner


----------



## z32upgrader

PTX said:


> Striata!!
> We have a winner


Yipee!
Here's one!  Good luck!


----------



## cold blood

O. "panay blue"?


----------



## MikeC

Chilobrachys guangxiensis/huahini


----------



## z32upgrader

PTX said:


> Chilobrachys guangxiensis/huahini


Nope


----------



## Crone Returns

cold blood said:


> no, post it right now slacker!!!!


Brat. Just noticed your pic with very small evil yucky fish


----------



## cold blood

crone said:


> Brat. Just noticed your pic with very small evil yucky fish


you no like bass??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

chilobrachys andersoni ?


----------



## Crone Returns

cold blood said:


> you no like bass??


Me like trout salmon and for eastern fish: walleyes and perch. Besides when they get that big I get scared and reach for the 357. Sucks plugging up the holes in the boat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> chilobrachys andersoni ?


Negatron.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Psalmopoeus pulcher. You put a p.pulcher in a chilobrachys enclosure to fool us. Am I right or nah.


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> Psalmopoeus pulcher. You put a p. ulcer in a chili rachis enclosure to fool us. Am I right or nah.


Uh, no.  That spider is in its full-time home.
This is a P. pulcher.


----------



## MikeC

cold blood said:


> you no like bass??


He prefers treble.
Bass is too loud.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1 | Award 1


----------



## louise f

Holothele incei gold


----------



## YagerManJennsen

z32upgrader said:


> Uh, no.  That spider is in its full-time home.
> This is a P. pulcher.
> 
> View attachment 208658


I was joking about the pulcher in a chilobrachys. I didn't realize my last message was so jumbled up like that, it's nearly unreadable. Sorry


----------



## z32upgrader

louise f said:


> Holothele incei gold


No


----------



## YagerManJennsen

For my third and final guess im going with Nhandu Tripepii. It's most likely wting but what the heck.


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> For my third and final guess im going with Nhandu Tripepii. It's most likely wting but what the heck.


Nope.  This is an Old World spider.


----------



## creepa

Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue


----------



## BobBarley

Sarkhan42 said:


> I bet we could turn this into a mega thread


Are we there yet?

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## BaphometDL50

Harpactira Pulchripes


----------



## z32upgrader

No correct guesses yet.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

z32upgrader said:


> Nope.  This is an Old World spider.


It's pretty obvious that I know jack squat about the differences in tarantulas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> It's pretty obvious that I know jack squat about the differences in tarantulas.


Hey, we're all learning. I just started learning this stuff 4 years ago.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

It's been 4 months for me....I only started collecting back in December.


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> It's pretty obvious that I know jack squat about the differences in tarantulas.


Just in case you don't know, New World t's are from the Americas while Old World t's are from everywhere else.  Once you familiarize yourself with the differences, it should become relatively easy to tell if it is Old World or World by just looking at it.


----------



## sdsnybny

Phlogiellus baeri......and it appears your spider is past its "best if used by" date

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Phlogiellus baeri......and it appears your spider is past its "best if used by" date


Thankfully he's beating the odds!  What do grocery stores think they know about my spiders anyway?  Oh, and it's not P. baeri.


----------



## Toff202

Chilobrachys sp. Penang?


----------



## EulersK

YagerManJennsen said:


> It's pretty obvious that I know jack squat about the differences in tarantulas.


Man, I've literally taken a couple college courses in arachnology and I'm _still_ lost in this thread. Good god, a good chunk of these species I've never even heard of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Toff202 said:


> Chilobrachys sp. Penang?


Nope.  
***Hint***
This spider has a national park named after it in some SE Asian country.  OK, maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BobBarley said:


> Just in case you don't know, New World t's are from the Americas while Old World t's are from everywhere else.  Once you familiarize yourself with the differences, it should become relatively easy to tell if it is Old World or World by just looking at it.





EulersK said:


> Man, I've literally taken a couple college courses in arachnology and I'm _still_ lost in this thread. Good god, a good chunk of these species I've never even heard of.


The only differences I knowof between OW and NW are urcticating hairs and OWs being more defensive, faster and have stronger venom. Other than that I can't tell a difference.


----------



## creepa

C. Sp kaeng krachan


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> The only differences I knowof between OW and NW are urcticating hairs and OWs being more defensive, faster and have stronger venom. Other than that I can't tell a difference.


Just keep looking at them and researching.  You'll soon be able to spot an old world easily.  BTW there are many NW spiders that lack urticating hairs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## z32upgrader

creepa said:


> C. Sp kaeng krachan


Ding ding ding! Winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa

Woot woot...!!

Here is my adition...

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Venom1080

creepa said:


> Woot woot...!!
> 
> Here is my adition...
> 
> View attachment 208696


Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam/ Huhani or however you spell it.


----------



## creepa

Nope...


----------



## Toff202

Selenocosmia crassipes


----------



## MikeC

An old Chilobrachys nitelinus?
Or guangxiensis?


----------



## creepa

Toff202 said:


> Selenocosmia crassipes


Thats not fair...., you knew!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

creepa said:


> Thats not fair...., you knew!


Yes... but I was right wasn't I 

Next one


----------



## YagerManJennsen

My very limited knowledge tells me this is a B. albopilosum


----------



## YagerManJennsen

fuzzicus Spoderi. Does that count as a guess?


----------



## Toff202

YagerManJennsen said:


> My very limited knowledge tells me this is a B. albopilosum


Nope



YagerManJennsen said:


> fuzzicus Spoderi. Does that count as a guess?


It totally does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

grammostola iheringi


----------



## Toff202

louise f said:


> grammostola iheringi


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

I'm just gonna stop guessing until I see something like B. smithi or something I can actually get close to.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Mature male _G. alticeps_


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Even if it looks identical to a B. smithi, it'll probably be some asian species that just got discovered. The smithis Imposter twin from Thailand that that lives in tree borrows and eats mangos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202

z32upgrader said:


> Mature male _G. alticeps_


Nope, it is a MM though


----------



## BobBarley

G. pulchra
B. vagans


----------



## Venom1080

Lasiodora Parahybana/Difficilis


----------



## louise f

Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## BobBarley

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## Thistles

He's a rosie. _Grammostola_ _porteri_!


----------



## Sana

YagerManJennsen said:


> Even if it looks identical to a B. smithi, it'll probably be some asian species that just got discovered. The smithis Imposter twin from Thailand that that lives in tree borrows and eats mangos.


Ah don't give up...  If you do then I'll be lost all on my own...
Besides, there are lots of really pretty pictures

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus vulpinus


----------



## Toff202

Venom1080 said:


> Lasiodora Parahybana/Difficilis


You got it! It's L. difficilis.


----------



## z32upgrader

Waiting patiently for the next one.  Please, if you don't have a photo ready to post, refrain from guessing lest the thread die out.  This is too good a game to let die.


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> Waiting patiently for the next one.  Please, if you don't have a photo ready to post, refrain from guessing lest the thread die out.  This is too good a game to let die.


lol sorry! give me a sec. I was at school at the time, I forgot till now.


----------



## Venom1080

P. regalis sexing



__ Venom1080
__ Sep 24, 2015
__ 3





 only pic I have on short notice.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. regalis


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> P. regalis


yeah.. just noticed when you click on the pic, it takes to where i posted it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hehehehe!
Next!  My last spider that isn't immediately recognizable.  Obviously I need to get more diversity.


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> Hehehehe!
> Next!  My last spider that isn't immediately recognizable.  Obviously I need to get more diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208829


Chilobrachys Huhuni/sp. Vietnam


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> Chilobrachys Huhuni/sp. Vietnam


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> Nope.


is it a chilobrachys?


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> is it a chilobrachys?


It might be.  Then again, it might not.


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> It might be.  Then again, it might not.


*sigh* oh well. lol big fan of your youtube channel by the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Chilobrachys fimbriatus ?


----------



## Venom1080

is it S. Crassipepes? (however its spelled) "Australian Whistling Tarantula" is the common name.


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> *sigh* oh well. lol big fan of your youtube channel by the way.


Oh thanks!  I appreciate it.


YagerManJennsen said:


> Chilobrachys fimbriatus ?


Nope.


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> is it S. Crassipepes? (however its spelled) "Australian Whistling Tarantula" is the common name.


Negative


----------



## YagerManJennsen

It's OW isn't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> It's OW isn't it?


Yeah, it's all up to you now! I'm out of guesses!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

chilobrachys guangxiensis


----------



## Sana

C. dyscolus?


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> chilobrachys guangxiensis


Uh-uh.


----------



## z32upgrader

Sana said:


> C. dyscolus?


Swing and a miss!


----------



## z32upgrader

This spider has appeared multiple times in my YouTube feeding videos.  One could easily identify it from them. Hint Hint


----------



## BobBarley

Chilobrachys sp "Kaeng Krachan"


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> Chilobrachys sp "Kaeng Krachan"


Incorrect.  I posted that one earlier.


----------



## BobBarley

Orphnaecus sp. "Blue"?
Phlogius sp. "Stents"?


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> Phlogius sp. "Stents"?


Bingo!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Your feeding videos make mine look like poo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley

z32upgrader said:


> Bingo!


You sir, have quite the extensive collection!  Give me a moment for the pic.  @cold blood I do not mean a literal moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Plz be B. smithi Plz be B. smithi.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> Plz be B. smithi Plz be B. smithi.


Lol, sorry!


----------



## Tenevanica

z32upgrader said:


> Incorrect.  I posted that one earlier.





z32upgrader said:


> Hehehehe!
> Next!  My last spider that isn't immediately recognizable.  Obviously I need to get more diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208829


I just watched the entirety of your latest feeding video and none of the tarantulas fed match the picture. The closest one was at 15:42 and it sounded like you said "P. poker" I have no idea what species it is, but it's the closest one to what's in the picture.


----------



## Sana

Well now that's an awesomely difficult picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Tenevanica said:


> I just watched the entirety of your latest feeding video and none of the tarantulas fed match the picture. The closest one was at 15:42 and it sounded like you said "P. poker" I have no idea what species it is, but it's the closest one to what's in the picture.


18:17

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 208830
> 
> Lol, sorry!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tenevanica

BobBarley said:


> 18:17


I can barely understand the guy in the video lol. He said something about Phlogious at 18:17?


----------



## BobBarley

Tenevanica said:


> I can barely understand the guy in the video lol. He said something about Phlogious at 18:17?


Yup, Phlogius sp. "Stents"


----------



## Tenevanica

BobBarley said:


> Yup, Phlogius sp. "Stents"


Yeah, I didn't see he already revealed it above! Thanks!


----------



## z32upgrader

Tenevanica said:


> I just watched the entirety of your latest feeding video and none of the tarantulas fed match the picture. The closest one was at 15:42 and it sounded like you said "P. poker" I have no idea what species it is, but it's the closest one to what's in the picture.


That was Psalmopoeus pulcher.  The P. sp "Stents" does appear as BobBarley said, but only for a brief instant. At 5:35 in the previous feeding video the spider can be seen more clearly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is it a Lasiodora? Lasiodora sp. hairy leg. Does that count as a guess even though i'm joking?


----------



## BobBarley

Sana said:


> Well now that's an awesomely difficult picture.


To that I reply:


cold blood said:


>


Post #83


----------



## Tenevanica

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 208830
> 
> Lol, sorry!


I'm going back to basics here, so bear with me...

_Brachypelma albopilosum? _It can't be that simple right?


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is it a Lasiodora? Lasiodora sp. hairy leg. Does that count as a guess even though i'm joking?


Not Lasiadora and yes it does count


----------



## BobBarley

Tenevanica said:


> I'm going back to basics here, so bear with me...
> 
> _Brachypelma albopilosum? _It can't be that simple right?


Nope


----------



## z32upgrader

I think it's a _Grammostola rosea._


----------



## Tenevanica

z32upgrader said:


> I think it's a _Grammostola rosea._


It looks Brachypelma to me for some reason...

@BobBarley I shall answer in the form of a video:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thistles

I'm just tipsy enough to guess at that pic but typing this has required a lot of autocorrect and back spacing. Guessing:
_Grammostola_ _rosea
Lasiodora_ _parahybana_
Ummm _Brachypelma_ _albopilosum_
Because they could fit and why nor


----------



## cold blood

100% G. porteri


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Tenevanica said:


> It looks Brachypelma to me for some reason...
> 
> @BobBarley I shall answer in the form of a video:


Many applause sir. That was perfection.


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> I'm just tipsy enough to guess at that pic but typing this has required a lot of autocorrect and back spacing. Guessing:
> _Grammostola_ _rosea
> Lasiodora_ _parahybana_
> Ummm _Brachypelma_ _albopilosum_
> Because they could fit and why nor


Haha you wasted your guesses.  All three have already been posted.  Go home. You're drunk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley

z32upgrader said:


> I think it's a _Grammostola rosea._


You got it!


----------



## Thistles

z32upgrader said:


> Haha you wasted your guesses.  All three have already been posted.


Typing that took me a long time.


----------



## BobBarley

cold blood said:


> 100% G. porteri


Close!


----------



## cold blood

BobBarley said:


> You got it!


care to reveal the whole t?


----------



## z32upgrader

OK. Easy one!


----------



## cold blood

BobBarley said:


> Close!


I meant 98%

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thistles

Also I am laughing so hard that I can't stop coughing


----------



## Thistles

Uatuman!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

E. uatuman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> Uatuman!


Look how fast you can be when you concentrate!


----------



## Thistles

I like that word. "Uatuman." My iPad thinks I mean autumn but I don't

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tenevanica

+1 E. uatuman


----------



## cold blood

Thistles said:


> Uatuman!


You only beat me cause I had to look up the spelling.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## BobBarley

cold blood said:


> care to reveal the whole t?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

I'm right.
.?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana

You guys beat me!  Sucks to play while running a light board for a show.  Sigh.


----------



## Tenevanica

This post was originally informative, but I said something stupid and I can't delete the post, so here we are now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> I'm right.
> .?


Yep! Your turn!


----------



## cold blood

Sana said:


> You guys beat me!  Sucks to play while running a light board for a show.  Sigh.


Get back to work slacker!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Thistles

Ok I don't trust myself to open a tank to take a Pic so here is what I could get through glass


----------



## Thistles

I took like 5 pics of different spiders in the last minute. Everyone is out being nocturnal and stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley

Thistles said:


> Ok I don't trust myself to open a tank to take a Pic so here is what I could get through glass


P. murinus mm


----------



## BobBarley

BobBarley said:


> P. murinus mm


Nope it's arboreal  T. gigas ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tenevanica

Thistles said:


> Ok I don't trust myself to open a tank to take a Pic so here is what I could get through glass


Megaphobema robustum


----------



## Thistles

No so far. His name is Kenneth Lubin. I don't think that will help

Edit I love you too Chris

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Omothymus Violaecopes, T. Gigas, P. Pulcher. all over the place with this one.


----------



## Thistles

Nope! The tank is a vertical 2.5 to give a scale to the pic


----------



## Sana

cold blood said:


> Get back to work slacker!!


My multitasking capabilities are legendary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Thistles said:


> No so far. His name is Kenneth Lubin. I don't think that will help
> 
> Edit I love you too Chris


Who is that????...even google has no idea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

cold blood said:


> Who is that????...even google has no idea


A totally awesome character from the Rifters trilogy by Peter Watts
Edit it still won't help I don't think


----------



## z32upgrader

cold blood said:


> Who is that????...even google has no idea


Not a google expert then huh?  I found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

sorry the pic is. Bad I have a pic of him making a sperm web on my phone I can get if you want.

Rum is the enemy holy crab


----------



## BobBarley

cold blood said:


> Who is that????...even google has no idea


Google has ideas.


----------



## Tenevanica

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 208835
> 
> Google has ideas.


You should charge your Ipad...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

All I got was various people with that name in all the phone books across the country...and a country song or singer

Orphnaecus philippinus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

He's my favorite sociopathic assassin with a compulsive murder fetish

I guess that's a narrow field

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

Tenevanica said:


> You should charge your Ipad...


I will, I will


----------



## cold blood

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 208835
> 
> Google has ideas.


I spelled kennith with one n....oops

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thistles

He Ian orange

Edit Isn't dammit autocorrect don't fail mre


----------



## Tenevanica

Thistles said:


> He's my favorite sociopathic assassin with a compulsive murder fetish
> 
> I guess that's a narrow field


Doesn't that describe almost all OW T's though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

Tenevanica said:


> Doesn't that describe almost all OW T's though?


Especially him and the character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Now Google has no idea.  





Thistles said:


> He Ian orange

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Thistles

I need to pee then I will load the pic with flash of his sperm web poor guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

I take it my guess was a no??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Thistles

Not orange I hope this pic is clear. I can't tell with this interface


----------



## Tenevanica

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 208836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Google has no idea.


That Ipad's at 10% there. I'm starting to get scared for you...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

He generated a lot of poop flecks
Sorry CB no, not orange. Just bitey with legs


----------



## BobBarley

Tenevanica said:


> That Ipad's at 10% there. I'm starting to get scared for you...


Lalalalala

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

ornata

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thistles

Yes!


----------



## BobBarley

Thistles said:


> Not orange I hope this pic is clear. I can't tell with this interface


I am hopeless with poecilotheria.  Regalis?

Edit: Told you


----------



## Thistles

I love him. He has 2 girlfriends but I like him better than the girls. He's a _Poecilotheria_ ornata and he bites everything.


----------



## z32upgrader

I thought it might have been a Pokie.


Thistles said:


> Not orange I hope this pic is clear. I can't tell with this interface


I dunno, striata


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> I love him. He has 2 girlfriends but I like him better than the girls. He's a _Poecilotheria_ ornata and he bites everything.


Why'd you give it away?  Now you must select someone!


----------



## Thistles

z32upgrader said:


> Why'd you give it away?  Now you must select someone!


CB got it
Edit I just had to keep talking for some reason.
Maybe because rum maybe because female. But CB guessed it right first!


----------



## cold blood

What a different a picture angle makes...we were all fooled by photography

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. rufilata


----------



## Thistles

Schioedtei


----------



## Thistles

Eieio like old McDonald


----------



## Sana

A. ezendami?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

My iPad had that nAme stored or I'd be. Screwed lol.

LV?


----------



## cold blood

Thistles said:


> Schioedtei


Back to you thistles....my MM, he's leaving for vacation in Ohio....he's got a date with a serial killer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Thistles

Hi guess it's ov nowi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

This thread is on fire right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Thistles

Omg Godspeed little man! I love them! Good luck!


----------



## Thistles

Um, that pic is bad. I just took it. I have another of her if needed. I will loom while you guess. That is a pic of screen. Ew.

The thumbnail doesn't count! Wrong spider!


----------



## z32upgrader

Ephebopus cyanognathus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

Brachypelma screenni

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thistles

z32upgrader said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus


Ok that is the thumbnail so I guess you win because I dint know how I managed that. That isn't the big pic though!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

Bonus for guessing the big pic! I don't know how I linked the other omg


----------



## YagerManJennsen

cold blood said:


> Brachypelma screenni


I laughed out loud and awkwardly kicked my bed when I read that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

I feel like I got really lucky with that one.
Next!


----------



## Thistles

Formosa?


----------



## Thistles

Cutiepatooty?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> Formosa?


Nope


----------



## Thistles

Vittatertot? That's what I call vittata from now on


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Subfusca lowland/ bara? my other guess would be Subfusca highland. I, not very confident with this guess but what the hay.


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> Subfusca lowland/ bara? my other guess would be Subfusca highland. I, not very confident with this guess but what the hay.


That's he spirit!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Not yet, and Thistles is out of guesses


----------



## Thistles

Omg cutiepatooty is right no matter what! Striata! Brb I have to pee again rum is of the devil

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> Omg cutiepatooty is right no matter what! Striata!


OK, you're really out of guesses and still no.


----------



## Sana

subfusca?


----------



## Thistles

Alas


----------



## z32upgrader

Sana said:


> subfusca?


Keep guessing


----------



## Thistles

Here is another pic of the non-blue fang that I really meant to post alone. I don't know how I managed to screw that's uo


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> Here is another pic of the non-blue fang that I really meant to post alone. I don't know how I managed to screw that's uo


lividum


----------



## Thistles

Nope! Just as angry with everything though


----------



## Thistles

This thread is fun and I'm sorry that I'm ridiculous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Hmmmmm...which Pokie has dark base colors with light colored high contrast bands in its legs and intricate pattern on its abdomen?  Oh yea I remember now, ALL OF THEM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Thistles said:


> This thread is fun and I'm sorry that I'm ridiculous





Thistles said:


> This thread is fun and I'm sorry that I'm ridiculous


You're the life of the party, friend.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Sana

miranda?


----------



## Thistles

You're too kind


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> Hmmmmm...which Pokie has dark base colors with light colored high contrast bands in its legs and intricate pattern on its abdomen? Oh yea I remember now, ALL OF THEM.


At least you didn't guess P. metallica.  I posted this to a facebook group as a challenge and someone actually guessed metallica.  That person suffered from B. vagans syndrome. "It looks just like mine"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

I have more ideas but I have to restrain myself. Which is hard. I will vent by spoiling my own mystery and telling you she is an Ornithoctonus aureotibialis and thank goodness for iPad memory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

z32upgrader said:


> At least you didn't guess P. metallica.  I posted this to a facebook group as a challenge and someone actually guessed metallica.  That person suffered from B. vagans syndrome. "It looks just like mine"


Haahahaha! I said that about a kahlenbergi and my own "vagans" earlier in this thread! I'm one of those people!
Edit in my defense it really DOES look just like mine and I posted a pic to prove it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> I have more ideas but I have to restrain myself. Which is hard. I will vent by spoiling my own mystery and telling you she is an Ornithoctonus aureotibialis and thank goodness for iPad memory


That's my absolute favorite species to say out loud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

Guys you have to guess so I can guess again before I turn into a pumpkin in. 15 minutes


----------



## Thistles

I pity the foo who has to moderate this thread after my rampage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sana

Not a miranda?

Did someone already guess formosa?


----------



## z32upgrader

It's not either of those. I think someone did guess formosa.


----------



## Thistles

I did  bands are too narrow for Miranda and... Another that I can't spoil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana

Well there go my three guesses.


----------



## Thistles

Sana I think you might own one just sayin but I could be wrong


----------



## Thistles

Chris you lurker ID that cutie butt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Sana said:


> Well there go my three guesses.


By my count, that's only two guesses, P. miranda and subfusca.  Formosa was a duplicate you may have glazed over.  Try one more!


----------



## Thistles

Ok goodnight! I have to wake up in 5 hrs. Good luck and sorry for excessive goofiness. I don't drink much but when I do I'm shameful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Yeah, hurry up! I need to go to bed.  I'd like to pass the torch sooner than later.  C'mon, there's only so many species of _Poecilotheria._
Where are my early-riser Europeans or West Coast Americans?

*Edit*
I'm out!  I'll check answers in the morning before work.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

YagerManJennsen said:


> You're the life of the party, friend.


You keep us entertained with alcohol Induced silliness. It keeps the negativity away.


----------



## cold blood

tigrinwesselli

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

cold blood said:


> tigrinwesselli


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

Regalis/smithi/Ornata


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> Regalis/smithi/Ornata


No, no, no.
OK, i have to go to work where there is no internet access.  Thistles has the answer and now so does Venom.  They'll name the victor so the game can continue!


----------



## BaphometDL50

Poecilotheria subfusca lowland/highland


----------



## BobBarley

Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica?
Poecilotheria smithi?


----------



## Thistles

Keep guessing! I gave a hint last night


----------



## Sana

We're running out of pokies here.  Rufilata?


----------



## Thistles

Sana said:


> We're running out of pokies here.  Rufilata?


Nope. C'mon!


----------



## Venom1080

oh man, it's a common pokie! Maybe a notch above regalis.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Are we sure it's a Pokie. I mean it looks like one but it might not be.


----------



## Thistles

Y'all are killin' me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> Are we sure it's a Pokie. I mean it looks like one but it might not be.


It IS a pokie, and a pretty common one at that.


----------



## Toff202

Poecilotheria fasciata?


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

I will throw one out... Poecilotheria fasciata


----------



## Venom1080

Toff202 said:


> Poecilotheria fasciata?


Yes!! Thank you! You're up next!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

Venom1080 said:


> Yes!! Thank you! You're up next!


I have to keep it to Theraphosidae right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes

Toff202 said:


> I have to keep it to Theraphosidae right?


Yes.


----------



## Toff202




----------



## louise f

p.regalis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202

louise f said:


> p.regalis


Yes!


----------



## louise f

Allright this is not so hard.


----------



## Toff202

Ephebopus rufescens?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

It looks like an A. seemani but it probably isn't one. Right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Toff202 said:


> Ephebopus rufescens?


Darn it, have to pick something harder next time.  Yessss it is the Ruffi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

Transferring from the expo enclosure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

H.mac


----------



## Toff202

louise f said:


> H.mac


Nope


----------



## louise f

Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## Toff202

louise f said:


> Stromatopelma calceatum


Neither


----------



## louise f

Ok so last guess would be P.murinus


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## Toff202

louise f said:


> Ok so last guess would be P.murinus


I feel like you're not trying 



z32upgrader said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli


Nope

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Erm. Is it a Ceratogyrus ?


----------



## Toff202

YagerManJennsen said:


> Erm. Is it a Ceratogyrus ?


I'm not going to tell you anything until you say an exact species


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman, Cyriopagopus schioedtei


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Darlingi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> E. uatuman


Nope



YagerManJennsen said:


> Darlingi!


That's it!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Well hot diggity dog! I'm at schoo. Right now. Il post a picture when I get home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen




----------



## BobBarley

Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BobBarley said:


> Aphonopelma seemanni


Dang it ! you guys are to good, I need a more diverse collection if i'm going to play.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BobBarley said:


> Aphonopelma seemanni


%100 percent correct Senior Bob.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

@BobBarley It's your turn now.


----------



## BobBarley

Oops sorry

Should be an easy one!


----------



## z32upgrader

_G. pulchripes_


----------



## EulersK

I can't believe I missed the C. darlingi post  I knew that one immediately!


----------



## BobBarley

z32upgrader said:


> _G. pulchripes_


Yup


----------



## z32upgrader

Last one for me.


----------



## sdsnybny

P. cancarides


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> P. cancarides


No. P. cancerides babies are blue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trypoxylus dichotomus

tarantula49 said:


> View attachment 207755
> 
> 
> This is a easy one


Aphonopelma hentzi?


----------



## Trypoxylus dichotomus

Trypoxylus dichotomus said:


> Aphonopelma hentzi?


What, thought the first page was the only page  just got this account nvm

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Toff202

z32upgrader said:


> Last one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208926


Lasiodora parahybana?


----------



## z32upgrader

Toff202 said:


> Lasiodora parahybana?


Nope.  I'll check again for answers in the morning.


----------



## Philth

z32upgrader said:


> Last one for me.


_Pterinopelma sazima_i ?

Later, Tom


----------



## Venom1080

B vagans, b Emilia, G rosea. slings are soooooo easy.:/


----------



## z32upgrader

Because this is a more difficult one, I'll tell you that the Genus has not yet been guessed.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is it from Acanthoscurria genus?


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is it from Acanthoscurria genus?


No


----------



## louise f

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## z32upgrader

louise f said:


> Nhandu chromatus


Genus is correct.  Species is wrong.


----------



## cold blood

Its obviously either a GBB or a pumpkin patch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Nhandu carapoensis


----------



## z32upgrader

louise f said:


> Nhandu carapoensis


Got it! Your turn


----------



## cold blood

N. tripepii or carapoensis


----------



## cold blood

Dang, got beat because I had to look up spelling...AGAIN!

Dang y'all are fast!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

Easy right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

P. cambridgei


----------



## Toff202

Psalmopoeus cambridgei?


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> P. cambridgei


yeess it is


----------



## BaphometDL50

P.cambridgei


----------



## sdsnybny

OK here goes better be on your game.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> OK here goes better be on your game.
> 
> View attachment 209009


Looks like you have a female there.


----------



## louise f

Psalmo irminia


----------



## sdsnybny

If that to hard then this should be easy.


----------



## sdsnybny

Not P. irminia and yes defiantly female


----------



## louise f

blurry spider


----------



## cold blood

P. cam

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood

C. elegans


----------



## Toxoderidae

_Blurrispider sdsbenni_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## sdsnybny

No to all and its hard to take a clear shot of a sling at <1/4" (second pic)


----------



## louise f

Pterinopelma sazimai


----------



## sdsnybny

nope for both pics


----------



## cold blood

C. ritae


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> C. ritae


Nope for both pics


----------



## YagerManJennsen

_Generici slingi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

kinda ridiculous when they are so tiny. would be nice if people refrained from that.


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> kinda ridiculous when they are so tiny. would be nice if people refrained from that.


Cant make it easy all the time, make an educated guess at least

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EggMcMuffin

Euathlus Sp. Red?


----------



## sdsnybny

EggMcMuffin said:


> Euathlus Sp. Red?


no sir not in the right genus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

I assume we haven't touched on the genus yet?


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> I assume we haven't touched on the genus yet?


correct for both picks


----------



## EggMcMuffin

Maybe some hints, like region?


----------



## cold blood

leetzi??


----------



## johnny quango

C fasciatum


----------



## sdsnybny

EggMcMuffin said:


> Maybe some hints, like region?


Sure coming up in a minute 



cold blood said:


> leetzi??


No sir for both pics


----------



## sdsnybny

johnny quango said:


> C fasciatum


nope


----------



## cold blood

EggMcMuffin said:


> Maybe some hints, like region?


If you paid attention, the genus was given....that's more than enough of a hint....I've reached my 3 guess limit.


----------



## sdsnybny

Hints
first pic (molt)      23.8634° S, 69.1328° W
second pic (sling)   2.8235° N, 60.6759° W

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> If you paid attention, the genus was given....that's more than enough of a hint....I've reached my 3 guess limit.


I didnt give out the genus??


----------



## Chris LXXIX

sdsnybny said:


> Hints
> first pic (molt)      23.8634° S, 69.1328° W
> second pic (sling)   2.8235° N, 60.6759° W


Chile
Brazil


----------



## sdsnybny

your on to it old chap the games afoot
we are not guessing local but id the pics of the spiders


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> If you paid attention, the genus was given....that's more than enough of a hint....I've reached my 3 guess limit.


there are two pics so you can get 6 guesses,right?? 3 per pic?


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> correct for both picks


This is what you said about my first two picks when I asked if we had hit on the genus.


sdsnybny said:


> I didnt give out the genus??


So if the genus I guessed was correct for both picks, that would stand to reason that the genus is Cyriocosmus....no?


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> there are two pics so you can get 6 guesses,right?? 3 per pic?


Are the two pics of different species????


----------



## BobBarley

Whenever I see these blurry pictures... "My name's Blurryface..."

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

This is what you posted



cold blood said:


> I assume we haven't touched on the genus yet?


And I replied yes... meaning you have not even touched on the genus


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> Are the two pics of different species????


yes that is correct sir


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> correct for both picks


This was misleading, I clearly thought you were saying both were correct.   Otherwise you could have said correct for all pics, but as you singled my 2 out as "correct" I thought...oh, it doesn't matter

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> yes that is correct sir


Can we just do one at a time, one's confusing enough with as fast as guesses come in.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

I apologize for the confusion I will quote who i respond to from now on to make it clearer

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Ok


cold blood said:


> Can we just do one at a time, one's confusing enough with as fast as guesses come in.



Ok the sling stays unknown keep guessing the molt is from an adult female G. porteri currently very gravid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> I apologize for the confusion I will quote who i respond to from now on to make it clearer


No need to apologize, it was a point of amusement, nothing more, nothing less.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Could the sling be from Acanthoscuria genus?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Culd the sling be from Acanthoscuria genus?


No sir its not the clue for it still stands     2.8235° N, 60.6759° W


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> No sir its not the clue for it still stands     2.8235° N, 60.6759° W


Nhandu sp?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

or a Theraphosa?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Nhandu sp?





YagerManJennsen said:


> or a Theraphosa?


No to both


----------



## YagerManJennsen

dangit but i'm not surprised.


----------



## sdsnybny

Last *RED HOT* hint!! this T recently had  a genus change


----------



## YagerManJennsen

I'm out of guesses though


----------



## sdsnybny

no one said collaboration was against the rules.


----------



## Thistles

_Dolichothele diamantinensis_


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> _Dolichothele diamantinensis_


Nada


----------



## cold blood

P scrofa?


----------



## Thistles

Ok, so that thing has a red face like a freakin' mouse spider, looks a bit like a leggy _Sphaerobothria _but no genus change and wrong location, the only spider I know from that location is an Avic, which this is not, and it's tiny, but not a _Neoholothele _and the location is wrong for _Paraphysa/Euathlus.
_
I don't know about many revisions, tbh, I've been busy with school. Did the _Aphonopelma _revision cover South American species? I thought it was just U.S. species, but I don't keep them so I haven't followed it. Maybe this is a _Eupalaestrus? Ami? _It's got a huge, lumpy noggin.


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> P scrofa?


No sir guess some more not from Chile from Brazil as Chris surmised    via location hint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Ok, so that thing has a red face like a freakin' mouse spider, looks a bit like a leggy _Sphaerobothria _but no genus change and wrong location, the only spider I know from that location is an Avic, which this is not, and it's tiny, but not a _Neoholothele _and the location is wrong for _Paraphysa/Euathlus.
> _
> I don't know about many revisions, tbh, I've been busy with school. Did the _Aphonopelma _revision cover South American species? I thought it was just U.S. species, but I don't keep them so I haven't followed it. Maybe this is a _Eupalaestrus? Ami? _It's got a huge, lumpy noggin.



No to all the guesses last hint is the first eight words in your response


----------



## Thistles

If that's a _Bumba cabocla_ I'm gonna be pissed at myself...


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> If that's a _Bumba cabocla_ I'm gonna be pissed at myself...


Start being pissed at yourself.... lol when they are slings only the eye and fang area are red


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Start being pissed at yourself.... lol when they are slings only the eye and fang area are red


I've never seen a sling! Never owned one and I've only seen pics of adults posted. I didn't mean that little mini-rant as a guess, but you answered it anyway. I think you should post another since I sort of inadvertently cheated.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> I've never seen a sling! Never owned one and I've only seen pics of adults posted. I didn't mean that little mini-rant as a guess, but you answered it anyway. I think you should post another since I sort of inadvertently cheated.



No go ahead I've had a couple of pages of fun someone else's turn


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> No sir guess some more not from Chile from Brazil as Chris surmised    via location hint


um, dude, they're from Chile....scrofa that is.


----------



## Thistles

Sorry, was looking for a pic. Don't have too many on this machine!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Those were great hints, btw.


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> um, dude, they're from Chile....scrofa that is.


Yes I know the spider we were guessing wasn't from Chile 



Thistles said:


> Sorry, was looking for a pic. Don't have too many on this machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209022
> 
> Those were great hints, btw.


P. rufilata


----------



## Thistles

cold blood said:


> um, dude, they're from Chile....scrofa that is.


 He's saying that his hint was that the spider is from Brazil, not Chile.


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> P. rufilata


Bingo


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. rufiata ?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Dang it i was one milisecond to late.


----------



## sdsnybny

Easy Peasy........


----------



## Thistles

_Avicularia metallica_


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> _Avicularia metallica_


Yes @ 5.25" and should be mature male next time around


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Yes @ 5.25" and should be mature male next time around





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Grats! I love how big they are!


----------



## cold blood

cold blood said:


> B. cabocla





sdsnybny said:


> LOL not B. cabolca, they show a little red on carapace even as slings


I glossed over cabolca on that one because of this...lol


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> when they are slings only the eye and fang area are red


----------



## Thistles

I'm the confusedest...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

C. fimbratus?


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> I glossed over cabolca on that one because of this...lol


Sorry you missed it i was waiting to post that pic after my next correct answer


----------



## Thistles

cold blood said:


> C. fimbratus?


negative


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> I'm the confusedest...


Post 122 and 124 way back in the beginning

the little up arrow next to "Thistles said" in the quote bubble is a link to exact post of quote

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

That looks like a P. murinus in it's natural state but the colors don't match. at least from what I can tell.


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> That looks like a P. murinus in it's natural state but the colors don't match. at least from what I can tell.


yeah, she's naughty =) Not an OBT though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

irminia


----------



## YagerManJennsen

It looks like it has arboreal footpads

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Thistles

cold blood said:


> irminia


nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

H. maculata


----------



## YagerManJennsen

@cold blood Was the award out of sarcasm?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

I take my last guess back. H. macs don't have the blue highlights on the underside of their legs, that was a dumb guess.


----------



## sdsnybny

It's one of those "You need to hug a rainbow" T's  H. minax {total guess}

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> It's one of those "You need to hug a rainbow" T's  H. minax {total guess}


Someone told me that picture made her look like a gummy spider.

She's not arboreal. She is a hater, though.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

@cold blood Should I feel insulted?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Thank you goes to  @ dragonfire1577 for 50+ pages 20 days and over 1000 posts great game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> @cold blood Should I feel insulted?


I don't think so, since he guessed an arboreal himself.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

What even is life right now I'm confused slightly.


----------



## cold blood

YagerManJennsen said:


> @cold blood Was the award out of sarcasm?


It was in agreement as I though it to be arboreal as well.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Thistles

want a hint or y'all still have ideas?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

cold blood said:


> It was in agreement as I though it to be arboreal as well.


OK ok, we're all good in the hood over here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

YagerManJennsen said:


> What even is life right now I'm confused slightly.


Its a series of interactions and experiences...enjoy the trip

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

cold blood said:


> Its a series of interactions and experiences...enjoy the trip


Don't worry I'll try!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Thistles

OK nerds, I need to go to bed. I'll check back tomorrow morning if no one's gonna guess tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Do I have two guesses again since I took the one back? Or does it not work like that.


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> Do I have two guesses again since I took the one back? Or does it not work like that.


I didn't make the rules. Fine by me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

But it is bedtime for me now for sure. Good night! A hint is to look at Leg I


----------



## CEC

Thistles said:


> But it is bedtime for me now for sure. Good night! A hint is to look at Leg I


That's a tough one, couldn't do us a favor with a dorsal pic could ya? 

Is it a Haplopelma/Cyriopagopus sp.?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

O. violaceopes/L. violaceopes ???

Edit: it's not that one either. Dang it I thought I was on to something.


----------



## Toff202

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?


----------



## sdsnybny

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## louise f

YagerManJennsen said:


> Don't worry I'll try!


Live, love, laugh. <3  Life is a rollercoaster and you are on it. So yes enjoy it as CB says

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## louise f

YagerManJennsen said:


> OK ok, we're all good in the hood over here.


CB is not one of those who insult people, he is actually a very great guy, very helpful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## Thistles

Toff202 said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?


Winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

I hope the picture is clear enough.


----------



## z32upgrader

_Pterinochilus chordatus_


----------



## Toff202

z32upgrader said:


> _Pterinochilus chordatus_


Nope


----------



## cold blood

C. marshalli


----------



## BaphometDL50

P.Lugardi


----------



## Toff202

cold blood said:


> C. marshalli


Nope



BaphometDL50 said:


> P.Lugardi


Nope

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

darlingi? it looks almost to light colored to be a darlingi.


----------



## cold blood

sanderi?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

That totally a B. smithi. no doubt about it. (sarcasm)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toff202

cold blood said:


> sanderi?


That's it


----------



## cold blood

yeah, its blurry, don't complain, just guess.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. geniculata or brocklehursti ?


----------



## sdsnybny

Very fuzzy.....hmmm Nhandu coloratovillosus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> Very fuzzy.....hmmm Nhandu coloratovillosus


yup


----------



## sdsnybny

I know...I know another tiny sling. Deal with it!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood

E. truculentus


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> E. truculentus


No sir not truculentus


----------



## Starantula

Something compels me to say S. Calceatum....though I'm sure I'm wrong


----------



## Thistles

_Paraphysa scrofa?_


----------



## Thistles

Or parvulus? IDK I thought CB's guess was good but those dark tootsies are a clue.


----------



## EulersK

E. sp. "Red"? "Green femur"? Pulcherrimaklaasi/"Blue femur"?

We get three guesses, correct? If not, then those were in order


----------



## sdsnybny

Starantula said:


> Something compels me to say S. Calceatum....though I'm sure I'm wrong


Not even close



Thistles said:


> _Paraphysa scrofa?_


nope



Thistles said:


> Or parvulus? IDK I thought CB's guess was good but those dark tootsies are a clue.


not Euathlus



EulersK said:


> E. sp. "Red"? "Green femur"? Pulcherrimaklaasi/"Blue femur"?
> 
> We get three guesses, correct? If not, then those were in order


See above answer
Yes three guesses


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> No sir not truculentus


Aww, see, I took that to subtly mean that it was indeed Euathlus. Well then, it must be a Idontus Havaclueassi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

EulersK said:


> Aww, see, I took that to subtly mean that it was indeed Euathlus. Well then, it must be a Idontus Havaclueassi


It's got the funny parts in the setae on the sides of its opisthosoma, so that makes sense. I thought _Euathlus_, too. Or _Paraphysa. _Wait, I guess that's _Phrixotrichus _now. Ugh, NWs...


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> Aww, see, I took that to subtly mean that it was indeed Euathlus. Well then, it must be a Idontus Havaclueassi


Chuckled hard on that one


----------



## Thistles

While I wait for my betters to identify the cutie in question, allow me to present something I just found while googling _Phrixotrichus:_
http://ironmire.tumblr.com/tagged/mintsbugs


----------



## BobBarley

Is it Hommeoma?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Is it Hommeoma?


No sir


----------



## cold blood

I. recife?


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> I. recife?


Nope not even close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. pulchra???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. pulchra???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


uhhhhh nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> uhhhhh nope


didn't think so


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Peter sp. parker


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> didn't think so


It's a no because "P. pulchra" does not exist.  Also because Psalmopoeus pulcher is incorrect as well as Grammostola pulchra the two species you transposed together.
P. pulcher look like this at that size.


----------



## Venom1080

could you at least tell us where its from?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> could you at least tell us where its from?


Sure why not
9.1900° S, 75.0152° W

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> Sure why not
> 9.1900° S, 75.0152° W


Peru


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Peru


Yes sir


----------



## BobBarley

Ami sp. "Yumpanqui"
Plesiopelma sp. "Peruvian Bronze Valentine"


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Ami sp. "Yumpanqui"
> Plesiopelma sp. "Peruvian Bronze Valentine"


No on both guesses although they are both high on my want list


----------



## YagerManJennsen

z32upgrader said:


> It's a no because "P. pulchra" does not exist.  Also because Psalmopoeus pulcher is incorrect as well as Grammostola pulchra the two species you transposed together.
> P. pulcher look like this at that size.
> View attachment 209101


My mistake. I meant to type P. pulcher but I got the two names confused


----------



## z32upgrader

_Cyriocosmus bertae/sellatus/perezmilesi_


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> _Cyriocosmus bertae/sellatus/perezmilesi_


Nope, you're thinking to small


----------



## BobBarley

Thrixopelma lagunas


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Thrixopelma lagunas


Noooo....

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Reid0210

Thrixopelma cyaneum?


----------



## sdsnybny

Reid0210 said:


> Thrixopelma cyaneum?


Noooo...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Can you take a better photo?  For what may be an obscure species, it's really difficult to make an educated guess.


----------



## Sana

Is that a baby Avic sp "Peru Purple"?


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

I'm going to take a wild guess and say it's a Hapalotremus species.


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Can you take a better photo?  For what may be an obscure species, it's really difficult to make an educated guess.


Not obscure and its now 3 1/2" so no new pics it would give it away



Sana said:


> Is that a baby Avic sp "Peru Purple"?


No sir not correct genus



AphonopelmaTX said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and say it's a Hapalotremus species.


Way to wild of a guess its much simpler than that


HINT;  this T looses this unique pattern very early about 3rd-5th instar most people know of them  or have them, but still not considered "common"


----------



## BobBarley

I think i know what it is now, but I'm out of guesses...


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> I think i know what it is now, but I'm out of guesses...


there is a PM system here ya know


----------



## Thistles

I saw people guessing _Thrixopelma_ species. Did anyone guess _T_. _ockerti_?


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> I saw people guessing _Thrixopelma_ species. Did anyone guess _T_. _ockerti_?


No they haven"t.... hope Bob  my insider lol didn' help you out?? Correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

No, he's innocent. I was saving my last guess for more hints and other guesses.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> No, he's innocent. I was saving my last guess for more hints and other guesses.


well that's good to hear we need more innocent Bob's in this world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thistles

Ugh, now I have to go take another picture. Here's one to hold you over

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Ugh, now I have to go take another picture. Here's one to hold you over


Felis catus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

Ok, sorry for how bad the pics are. I haven't figured out if my iPad can zoom or not, so I had to hold it at a weird angle to avoid getting the enclosure label in the picture and spoiling the game. It's an easy one either way, though.


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> well that's good to hear we need more innocent Bob's in this world.


Yes we do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

K if no one's guessing I'm going to bed! I'll check in the morning.


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> K if no one's guessing I'm going to bed! I'll check in the morning.


Sweet dreams!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Sweet dreams!


P. murinus  wait I may see something     I. mira?


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> I. mira?


Yep! Told you it was easy


----------



## sdsnybny

Thanks I thought I saw a trap cover and the slightest hint of blue on the tip of a leg.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

H. pulchripes????


----------



## Thistles

_Ephebopus cyanognathus_


----------



## cold blood

another uatuman


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> H. pulchripes????


wrong continent 



Thistles said:


> _Ephebopus cyanognathus_


No sir


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> another uatuman


Yes sir, your turn


----------



## Thistles

Nothing prettier than _Ephebopus_ slings.


----------



## cold blood

j

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Thistles

_Augacephalus ezendami?_


----------



## cold blood

Thistles said:


> _Augacephalus ezendami?_


soooo glad you got it quickly, I need to leave for work in 3 minutes

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Thistles

cold blood said:


> soooo glad you got it quickly, I need to leave for work in 3 minutes


I aim to please!


----------



## Thistles

I'm gonna post an easy one, too. Gotta go out to mail some spiders now.


----------



## sdsnybny

C. lividum


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> C. lividum


nope


----------



## sdsnybny

*C. violaceopes *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sana

I was on L. violaceopes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

It's a violaceopes, whatever the genus is now.


----------



## BaphometDL50

Lampropelma violaceopes.


----------



## sdsnybny

OK here is a challenge


----------



## Thistles

Iridopelma?


----------



## Thistles

Hirsutum maybe? The markings don't look quite right but maybe it's the age...


----------



## Thistles

Or a Pachistopelma?


----------



## BaphometDL50

Avicularia minatrix.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Iridopelma?


Nope



Thistles said:


> Hirsutum maybe? The markings don't look quite right but maybe it's the age...


Nope



Thistles said:


> Or a Pachistopelma?


wrong genus



BaphometDL50 said:


> Avicularia minatrix.


Nope


----------



## CreepTumorXD

prettyy


----------



## Toff202

Avicularia bicegoi?


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> Avicularia bicegoi?


No sir
Hint; T is a juvenile @ 2.75" still showing partial sling colors as well as adult colors


----------



## Toff202

A. huriana


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> A. huriana


Nope


----------



## Toff202

Last guess, A. amazonica


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> Last guess, A. amazonica


Nope its a big genus this could take a while


----------



## louise f

Avicularia hirshi


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> Avicularia hirshi


Nope my dear

Keep guessing I'll be back in an hour

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

A.braunshauseni


----------



## Philth

A. diversipes

Later, Tom


----------



## sdsnybny

Philth said:


> A. diversipes
> 
> Later, Tom


No sir


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> No sir


A.braunshauseni


----------



## KezyGLA

Holthele Incei!!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> A.braunshauseni


Sorry I missed this one but nope



KezyGLA said:


> Holthele Incei!!?


nope


----------



## BobBarley

Avicularia sp. "Blue Velvet"


----------



## BobBarley

A. aurantiaca?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Avicularia sp. "Blue Velvet"


No sir



BobBarley said:


> A. aurantiaca?


and Nope 2 down one left make it good


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> and Nope 2 down one left make it good


Hmm... A. diversipes?


----------



## Sana

There are so many avics we're going to be at this all night. A. avic?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana

A. versicolor?  If I hurry I can get all three guesses at once.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana

A. urticans?


----------



## KezyGLA

Is it A. Laeta??


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Hmm... A. diversipes?


Already guessed



Sana said:


> There are so many avics we're going to be at this all night. A. avic?


Nope leg color is wrong (even for a juvie)



Sana said:


> A. versicolor?  If I hurry I can get all three guesses at once.


Thats just a wasted guess  versicolors are very distinct as juveniles



Sana said:


> A. urticans?


Finally the right one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana




----------



## Biollantefan54

G. porteri/rosea


----------



## sdsnybny

WOW.... uh G. porteri, G. rosea.


----------



## Venom1080

G. Pulcripes, B. albo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana

Venom1080 said:


> G. Pulcripes, B. albo.


G. pulchripes would be correct.


----------



## Venom1080

extremely rare. almost never seen in the hobby.


----------



## sdsnybny

Poecilotheria Vittata


----------



## Venom1080

keep guessing! i will reply when i see the right answer!


----------



## BobBarley

Poecilotheria rajaei


----------



## sdsnybny

OK last two for me   poecilotheria hanumavilasumica, poecilotheria pederseni


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> Poecilotheria rajaei


haha i wish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> OK last two for me   poecilotheria hanumavilasumica, poecilotheria pederseni


vittata is the new name for pederseni, the ghost ornamental. so you have one more guess. 

*hint* sarcasm on the "extremely rare" part. should have put a emoji there or something..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> vittata is the new name for pederseni, the ghost ornamental. so you have one more guess.
> 
> *hint* sarcasm on the "extremely rare" part. should have put a emoji there or something..


ornata?


----------



## sdsnybny

Poecilotheria smithi


----------



## Sana

regalis or fasciata?


----------



## Venom1080

Sana said:


> regalis or fasciata?


regalis is the correct answer!


----------



## Sana

Pretty soon I'm going to have to go take pictures because I'm out of less then obvious ones.


----------



## sdsnybny

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## Sana

sdsnybny said:


> Phormictopus cancerides


Yep.


----------



## sdsnybny

OK guess away


----------



## Sana

E. pulcherrimaklaasi?


----------



## sdsnybny

Sana said:


> E. pulcherrimaklaasi?


Yes but now at least for the time being its Euathlus sp "Blue" or "Blue Femur"


----------



## Sana

I haven't kept up very well on the Euathlus genus.  Good grief I need to find some less obvious pictures.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. geniculata

A. Brocklehursti


----------



## Sana

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. geniculata
> 
> A. Brocklehursti


Nope on both but solid guesses for the terrible quality of the picture.


----------



## EulersK

N. coloratovillosus


----------



## Sana

EulersK said:


> N. coloratovillosus


Winner!


----------



## EulersK

About freaking time! I love that species, by the way 

Okay, here you guys go. I'm not going easy on you!


----------



## Toff202

Chilobrachys huahini?


----------



## EulersK

Toff202 said:


> Chilobrachys huahini?


Nein.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Chilobrachys sp. kaeng krachan


----------



## Sana

Whatever it is it's really cute.


----------



## sdsnybny

Chilobrachys andersoni


----------



## EulersK

YagerManJennsen said:


> Chilobrachys sp. kaeng krachan


Nope.



Sana said:


> Whatever it is it's really cute.


Isn't he? A mature male not wanting to be rehoused. Nasty little bugger.


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> Chilobrachys andersoni


Ding ding ding! Apparently it wasn't _that_ hard. You're up, my friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

OK, here goes. Fresh off the FedEx truck


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nhandu sp.?


----------



## Venom1080

Avicularia Amazonia


----------



## EulersK

No idea, but whatever it is, I want it! Gorgeous setae.


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Nhandu sp.?


I think all current Nhandu are described to my knowledge there are no "sp" in that genus 



Venom1080 said:


> Avicularia Amazonia


not even in the ballpark



EulersK said:


> No idea, but whatever it is, I want it! Gorgeous setae.


That's why I got her


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> I think all current Nhandu are described to my knowledge there are no "sp" in that genus
> 
> 
> not even in the ballpark
> 
> 
> That's why I got her


Oh ok. What I meant was maybe it's a Nhandu but I don't know the species name. I was basically just guessing the genus.


----------



## sdsnybny

more "setae" for EulersK (same spider)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Oh ok. What I meant was maybe it's a Nhandu but I don't know the species name. I was basically just guessing the genus.


I caught that LOL


----------



## Philth

Nhandu tripepii


----------



## sdsnybny

Philth said:


> Nhandu tripepii


Yes sir!! Some of your pics are why I bought this 3" female Thanks Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

P. Tigrinawesseli?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> P. Tigrinawesseli?


You seem to be several pages behind the group LOL


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> You seem to be several pages behind the group LOL


Indeed I was


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> not even in the ballpark


well its carapace and abdomen look like it! lol


----------



## sdsnybny

@ Philth  your turn sir


----------



## Philth

sdsnybny said:


> @ Philth  your turn sir


This one goes by 2 names, I'll accept either. No cheating


----------



## EulersK

I need to stop visiting this thread. My wishlist is getting longer every time I do. Now I need that metallic blue beauty. It looks like a Freddie Mercury fever dream about a Chilobrachys sp.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

Holothele sp. Dominican Republic/ Holothele sericea, and I'm jealous.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BobBarley

Oh, Philith's here.  *takes out wishlist with a sigh* Thrigmopoeus sp.?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

_Holothele sericea_
Damn Thistles got it before I found the answer, and every time I see Tom post a pic my list grows, especially the small or dwarf  T's


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> _Holothele sericea_
> Damn Thistles got it before I found the answer, and every time I see Tom post a pic my list grows, especially the small or dwarf  T's


A particular seller/importer just offered members of his mailing list the option of sending a wish list in and he'll try to find the species listed. That was top of mine!


----------



## Philth

Thistles said:


> Holothele sp. Dominican Republic/ Holothele sericea, and I'm jealous.


That was quick, your turn....


----------



## Thistles

Philth said:


> That was quick, your turn....


Close to the top of my wish list


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is it a psalmo?


----------



## Toff202

Cyriopagopus/Omothymus schioedtei?


----------



## dragonfire1577

That is a pretty spider which I sadly have no idea what to guess for ID.


----------



## Thistles

No to everyone so far.


----------



## sdsnybny

chilobrachys guangxiensis, or chilobrachys huahini


----------



## Thistles

nope


----------



## sdsnybny

Ok since you posted one for sale I'll try a wild last guess   _Harpactira guttata_


----------



## Thistles

Nope! Hints: he's Asian and fossorial


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is he from Hoplopelma genus?


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is he from Hoplopelma genus?


Yes! Or, rather, he was I guess. _Haplopelma_ are all _Cyriopagopus_ according to some. Who knows.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Haplopelma vonwirthi ?


----------



## sdsnybny

I'm out of guesses and I think I have it


----------



## dragonfire1577

Haplopelma longipes, Haplopelma schmidti?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Haplopelma robustum?


----------



## z32upgrader

_Haplopelma albostriatum?_


----------



## Thistles

dragonfire1577 said:


> Haplopelma longipes?


Winner!


----------



## dragonfire1577

Ooh I won yay I will post a pic asap.


----------



## dragonfire1577

This spider did some really weird digging haha.


----------



## z32upgrader

_Grammostola pulchra_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Yep I sorta ran out of spiders and decided to use one again but now realize that was poor choice considering I used it in the rules and everyone new I have one lol


----------



## Crone Returns

louise f said:


> CB is not one of those who insult people, he is actually a very great guy, very helpful.


Fishes good too   OMG I'm succumbing to T humor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Next T to guess:


----------



## sdsnybny

Grammastola pigpen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

crone said:


> Fishes good too   OMG I'm succumbing to T humor.


Yeah he sure does <3


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Grammastola pigpen


No, and what's a "Grammastola"?


----------



## BobBarley

Grammastola sp. "Concepcion"


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> Grammastola sp. "Concepcion"


Ignoring the Genus misspelling, It's not "Concepcion.


----------



## BobBarley

z32upgrader said:


> Ignoring the Genus misspelling, It's not "Concepcion.


Oops, Grammostola

Rosea?


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> Rosea?


Nope.  One more guess.


----------



## BobBarley

z32upgrader said:


> Nope.  One more guess.


pulchripes?


----------



## sdsnybny

_Grammostola sp Maul_, _G. sp "North"_


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Could it be G. Porteri?


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> _Grammostola sp Maule_,


Winner!


----------



## Thistles

That's clearly a bulldozer and not a tarantula

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Thistles said:


> That's clearly a bulldozer and not a tarantula


Tarantuladozer


----------



## sdsnybny

Ok have at it


----------



## Thistles

If that is a baby _Idiothele_ _mira_, you should send it to me. If not, you should still send it to me. I'm the greedy baboon grabber.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> If that is a baby _Idiothele_ _mira_, you should send it to me. If not, you should still send it to me. I'm the greedy baboon grabber.


Yes, and Not a chance in H E double toothpicks....LOL
I have two that are now about 2" and now showing there cute little blue feet.
Not to mention they are trap door tarantulas, love to watch them snag prey. It's funny when they are little with a huge mouth full and cant find the trap door or the prey wont fit through it with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

I'm at work so this saved photo is the best I can do for now...
I have an AF Mira and a juvie that I think is also female. I adore them. Elvis the AF is definitely top 3 in the favorite spider list. Enjoy your kiddos! If you get a boy lemme know!


----------



## BobBarley

balfouri

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

BobBarley said:


> balfouri


You win the booty-guessing contest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley




----------



## MikeC

Uh...

P. sazimai?
T. cyaneolum?
E. photoshoppus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

PTX said:


> Uh...
> 
> P. sazimai?
> T. cyaneolum?
> E. photoshoppus?


Nope!


----------



## EulersK

Given the resolution and out of frame shot, I'm going to guess Bigfoot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley

Finenennenenenenenenenenennenenenneennenenenennenene here's another shot of it


----------



## Thistles

Lasiodora ... Parahybana? Klugi?
Brachpelma albopilosum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Thistles said:


> Lasiodora ... Parahybana? Klugi?
> Brachpelma albopilosum?


Albo was right!


----------



## Thistles

Is that too mean? 
Woohoo curlybutt! Uhh I'm gonna have to make do with pics on my phone for now, sorry...


----------



## Thistles

I'll be home soon to take a pic. If someone else wants to go that's cool too...


----------



## sdsnybny

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> _Psalmopoeus irminia_


hooraaaay!


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> hooraaaay!


Lucky guess.....LOL they are in your FS add.


----------



## sdsnybny

OK her ya go


----------



## YagerManJennsen

E. sp. red?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Avicularia minatrix


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Lucky guess.....LOL they are in your FS add.


I figured it was something like that  Got me off the hook, anyway!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

I dont get it, Why was my other post funny? @louise f ????????????????

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f

YagerManJennsen said:


> I dont get it, Why was my other post funny? @louise f ????????????????


Easy now friend, but you can clearly se that it is not an E. sp. red. Or is it just me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

louise f said:


> Easy now friend, but you can clearly se that it is not an E. sp. red. Or is it just me.


 I was just asking a question. I wasn't upset or anything. Just curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Not ignoring you guys/gals just finished spot clean and water of 90% of my 119 T's



YagerManJennsen said:


> E. sp. red?


Nope



YagerManJennsen said:


> Avicularia minatrix


no, but right genus



Thistles said:


> I figured it was something like that  Got me off the hook, anyway!


gotta use the tools at hand



YagerManJennsen said:


> I dont get it, Why was my other post funny? @louise f ????????????????


cuz a quick Google would have eliminated that choice very fast



louise f said:


> Easy now friend, but you can clearly se that it is not an E. sp. red. Or is it just me.


 Yep Saul Goodman.... LOL we are for the fun of it 
not everybody will immediately recognize it as an Avic sling/juvie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Avicularia sp. Peru purple sling?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> Not ignoring you guys/gals just finished spot clean and water of 90% of my 119 T's
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> no, but right genus
> 
> 
> gotta use the tools at hand
> 
> 
> cuz a quick Google would have eliminated that choice very fast
> 
> 
> Yep Saul Goodman.... LOL we are for the fun of it
> not everybody will immediately recognize it as an Avic sling/juvie


I searche what an E. sp red looked like right after I posted that guess.


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Avicularia sp. Peru purple sling?


Nope


----------



## BobBarley

A. aurantiaca


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> A. aurantiaca


Nope


----------



## Sana

A. metallica


----------



## sdsnybny

Sana said:


> A. metallica


Nada


----------



## cold blood




----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


>


Yes you all ready know the answer so you are disqualified this time around

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana

urticans


----------



## sdsnybny

Sana said:


> urticans


Nope


----------



## Sana

A. avic?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## johnny quango

Avicularia bicegoi


----------



## sdsnybny

Sana said:


> A. avic?


Yes, about 2.5".



johnny quango said:


> Avicularia bicegoi


No,  but they are on my want list.


----------



## DVMT

A. Juriensis? (Spelling?)


----------



## BobBarley

DVMT said:


> A. Juriensis? (Spelling?)


It was an A. avic.


----------



## DVMT

BobBarley said:


> It was an A. avic.


Oops!  Missed that one...haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

@Sana   Your turn


----------



## cold blood

[

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana

Sorry just got up.  Here goes...


----------



## DVMT

P vittatta


----------



## Sana

DVMT said:


> P vittatta


That was quick.  I need to take some new pictures that are less obvious.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DVMT

Ok.  Here goes.


----------



## DVMT

Sana said:


> That was quick.  I need to take some new pictures that are less obvious.


I was 50/50 on that one and got lucky


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> Yes, about 2.5".
> 
> 
> No,  but they are on my want list.


She looks different than my little girl. Mine didn't have that bright red all over her abdomen.  Just a small strip of red at junction of carapace and abdomen.


----------



## sdsnybny

crone said:


> She looks different than my little girl. Mine didn't have that bright red all over her abdomen.  Just a small strip of red at junction of carapace and abdomen.


Connie It goes away as they get their adult colors this one is/was still a juvenile in the pick
Your little girl appeared to be at least 3" diagonal leg span

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

_Bumba cabocla_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DVMT

sdsnybny said:


> _Bumba cabocla_


Correct!


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> Connie It goes away as they get their adult colors this one is/was still a juvenile in the pick
> Your little girl appeared to be at least 3" diagonal leg span


Good to know. She's very cute with that red booty!!


----------



## sdsnybny

Beautiful T there, cant wait till my 2 little Bumba's grow up.


----------



## Sana

N. chromatus?


----------



## sdsnybny

Sana said:


> N. chromatus?


No chromatus here


----------



## Sana

sdsnybny said:


> No chromatus here


That's probably good news cause I'm low on pictures.  It's fun to play though.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. scrofa


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> P. scrofa


Bingo.....your turn


----------



## z32upgrader

Cool.
Next!


----------



## sdsnybny

P. fortis


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> P. fortis


Eager to take it back huh? You win!


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Eager to take it back huh? You win!


LOL I just finished researching these so I knew what my little freebie is going to look/act like, just got lucky.


----------



## sdsnybny

OK, this ones easy...


----------



## BobBarley

cyriocosmus ritae


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> cyriocosmus ritae


Yes sir


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> Yes sir


Go ahead and skip my turn lol,  can't tonight.


----------



## z32upgrader

Does it go back to me? Or will you post another? I have one ready.


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Go ahead and skip my turn lol,  can't tonight.



Ok also easy


----------



## z32upgrader

_G. pulchripes
_
Ok mine now.  Just took this picture.


----------



## sdsnybny

Not sure on this one, but its sure a beauty.
megaphobema peterklaasi or sericopelma rubronitens


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Not sure on this one, but its sure a beauty.
> megaphobema peterklaasi or sericopelma rubronitens


I agree and then disagree.  He is a real stunner, but not either species.


----------



## elysium

z32upgrader said:


> _G. pulchripes
> _
> Ok mine now.  Just took this picture.
> View attachment 209786


b vagans or verdezi?


----------



## z32upgrader

elysium said:


> b vagans or verdezi?


Nope


----------



## Methal

at some point you're going to have to tell us =) I want one lol

Though i'm going to venture a guess, and say a dark color Form of the T Stirmi.
Or H. Minax


----------



## Thistles

Acanthoscurria insubtilis
Some other itchy thing...


----------



## z32upgrader

I will tell eventually.  Not many guesses so far and none correct.  Where'd our other guessers go?


----------



## Methal

z32upgrader said:


> I will tell eventually.  Not many guesses so far and none correct.  Where'd our other guessers go?


Sericopelma Angustum or Brachypelma Angustum (i'm all out of guesses lol)


----------



## Toff202

I really don't know. Theraphosinae is as far as I can get 

Edit - Let me change that to Sericopelma sp. "Santa Catalina"


----------



## z32upgrader

Pro Tip: Watch my YouTube videos for clues!


----------



## Toff202

Sericopelma sp. "Boquete"?



z32upgrader said:


> Pro Tip: Watch my YouTube videos for clues!


I already do


----------



## z32upgrader

Toff202 said:


> Sericopelma sp. "Boquete"?


Then you'd know I don't have one of those!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toff202

z32upgrader said:


> Then you'd know I don't have one of those!


I should!

Sericopelma generala


----------



## z32upgrader

Toff202 said:


> I should!
> 
> Sericopelma generala


That's better! Good job. Your turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202




----------



## sdsnybny

Ceratogyrus sanderi


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> Ceratogyrus sanderi


Yup!


----------



## sdsnybny

K here goes  I don't think I have ever posted this one so its gonna be a bit more challenging.  Nothing like giving a threat pose to your dinner!


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> K here goes  I don't think I have ever posted this one so its gonna be a bit more challenging.  Nothing like giving a threat pose to your dinner!
> 
> View attachment 209921


Slathering venom sp. bite


----------



## Toff202

Grammostola rosea?


----------



## sdsnybny

crone said:


> Slathering venom sp. bite


Thanks for the morning chuckle



Toff202 said:


> Grammostola rosea?


Yep, damn picky tarantula will not eat anything but crickets, I've tried red runners, dubia. meal worms all live and prekilled. still no go even after a long fast. I laughed hard when she gave a slap and the threat pose for a med dubia


----------



## Toff202

Should be easy


----------



## EggMcMuffin

Tapinauchenius violaceus?


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> Thanks for the morning chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, damn picky tarantula will not eat anything but crickets, I've tried red runners, dubia. meal worms all live and prekilled. still no go even after a long fast. I laughed hard when she gave a slap and the threat pose for a med dubia


My B. albopilosum will only eat crickets. Little hussy.


----------



## Toff202

EggMcMuffin said:


> Tapinauchenius violaceus?


Winner!


----------



## EggMcMuffin




----------



## YagerManJennsen

Spaghetti spider

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

L. parahybana


----------



## Toff202

O. violaceopes (or whatever it is now)


----------



## EggMcMuffin

sdsnybny said:


> L. parahybana


Nope


Toff202 said:


> O. violaceopes (or whatever it is now)


No


----------



## EulersK

Is it a _Cyriopagopus sp._? Can't quite see the body, but the long setae are a clue.


----------



## EggMcMuffin

EulersK said:


> Is it a _Cyriopagopus sp._? Can't quite see the body, but the long setae are a clue.


It is an Asian arboreal. Not sure if it was part of the _Cyriopagopus_ genus or if it has been moved to the genus I know it by.


----------



## EulersK

Arboreal? I'm out, I'd have better luck throwing a dart in the dark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin

EulersK said:


> Arboreal? I'm out, I'd have better luck throwing a dart in the dark


Genus is Lampropelma.


----------



## Toff202

EggMcMuffin said:


> Genus is Lampropelma.


L. nigerrimum?


----------



## EggMcMuffin

Toff202 said:


> L. nigerrimum?


No


----------



## EulersK

L. sp. "Borneo Black"? 

Literally just Googled the genus and copied the first result. I'm not even entirely sure that's a proper spider


----------



## EggMcMuffin

EulersK said:


> L. sp. "Borneo Black"?
> 
> Literally just Googled the genus and copied the first result. I'm not even entirely sure that's a proper spider


Winner!


----------



## EulersK

No freaking way 

Okay then, I'm only on my phone at the moment, but here we go. I'm going to give a hint: this thread is called "Guess that spider" and not "guess that tarantula"!


----------



## EggMcMuffin

EulersK said:


> No freaking way
> 
> Okay then, I'm only on my phone at the moment, but here we go. I'm going to give a hint: this thread is called "Guess that spider" and not "guess that tarantula"!
> 
> View attachment 210045


A. frankii?


----------



## EulersK

EggMcMuffin said:


> A. frankii?


I need some hard to identify spiders. Kudos to you, you're up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin

Easy one


----------



## Toff202

P. muticus of course


----------



## EggMcMuffin

Toff202 said:


> P. muticus of course


Way to easy lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

we need our next picture still lol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin

It's @Toff202 turn.


----------



## Toff202

dragonfire1577 said:


> we need our next picture still lol!





EggMcMuffin said:


> It's @Toff202 turn.


Here it is. I really need to take some new pictures.


----------



## EulersK

The rump looks like a Ceratogyrus, but the shape of the body says otherwise...


----------



## Toff202

EulersK said:


> The rump looks like a Ceratogyrus, but the shape of the body says otherwise...


Indeed, not a Ceratogyrus sp.


----------



## sdsnybny

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> Pterinochilus chordatus


That's it


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 210123


This is crazy, Steve!!! Oh Master Yoda, how do you know so many species?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

crone said:


> This is crazy, Steve!!! Oh Master Yoda, how do you know so many species?!


Learning as I go, but do a lot of research and investigating . I'm pretty good at NW but have a  long ways to go on OW


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> Learning as I go, but do a lot of research and investigating . I'm pretty good at NW but have a  long ways to go on OW


So what types of books do/did you study. There's only one book in the library system and that's for kids


----------



## sdsnybny

crone said:


> So what types of books do/did you study. There's only one book in the library system and that's for kids


Here mostly. Google search (with a grain of salt) and several reference sites. PM coming


----------



## Toff202

Brachypelma kahlenbergi?


----------



## EulersK

I know it's not, but the rump looks like a meek B. vagans


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> Brachypelma kahlenbergi?


Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> I know it's not, but the rump looks like a meek B. vagans


Faded in premolt and only about 1.5" yes it s B. vagans and he is pushing 4" now


----------



## EulersK

Whoa, look at that. The carapace looks all wrong though, gotta say. Could just be the angle. 

Anywho, here we go:


----------



## sdsnybny

C. fimbriatus


----------



## EggMcMuffin

C. Fimbriatus?


----------



## EggMcMuffin

sdsnybny said:


> C. fimbriatus


Beat me to it


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> C. fimbriatus


I have some great pics on my computer, but my phone is very limited  You're up, mate.


----------



## sdsnybny

EggMcMuffin said:


> Beat me to it


"Missed it by that much"  lol  



EulersK said:


> I have some great pics on my computer, but my phone is very limited  You're up, mate.


I use a free Dropbox account linked. It lets me access photos from any device that are uploaded to the account

guessing time


----------



## EulersK

A. avicularia
A. metallica

I use Google Drive, but I haven't updated it in ages.


----------



## Crone Returns

EulersK said:


> A. avicularia
> A. metallica
> 
> I use Google Drive, but I haven't updated it in ages.


Really cute avic


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> A. avicularia
> A. metallica
> 
> I use Google Drive, but I haven't updated it in ages.


Cool and yes my little 2" A. metallica bought about a year ago is now grown up probably penultimate 5" male



crone said:


> Really cute avic


Thanks he is now beautiful adult.


----------



## EulersK

Beautiful spider. Here we go! This is an easy one.


----------



## sdsnybny

_Phormictopus cancerides_ or_ Lasiodora parahybana aka Garbage Pail Kids_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> _Phormictopus cancerides_ or_ Lasiodora parahybana aka Garbage Pail Kids_


P. cancerides! Good job, you're up


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## dragonfire1577

G. pulchripes, E. campestratus, A. seemanni


----------



## dragonfire1577

Honestly i'm 95% sure if it's one of my guesses it's the first one but I figured I have 3 guesses so why not use them all


----------



## BobBarley

Has to be Euathlus truculentus?


----------



## Oroborus

L striatus?


----------



## BobBarley

paraphysa parvula?


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> G. pulchripes, E. campestratus, A. seemanni


 3 strikes you're out



BobBarley said:


> Has to be Euathlus truculentus?


Nada



Oroborus said:


> L striatus?


Nope again



BobBarley said:


> paraphysa parvula?


nope and its Euathlus parvula now ( for the time being lol)


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> its Euathlus parvula now ( for the time being lol)



Correction, it's _Euathlus parvulus_ now. 

Is it what was once called in the hobby _Paraphysa scrofa? _


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> Correction, it's _Euathlus parvulus_ now.
> 
> Is it what was once called in the hobby _Paraphysa scrofa? _


Thanks much could not remember if it was parvula to parvulas or vice versa.
And no, it not _Paraphysa scrofa _either.
It is freshly molted, about 2 hrs after flipping.


----------



## BobBarley

CEC said:


> Correction, it's _Euathlus parvulus_ now.





sdsnybny said:


> nope and its Euathlus parvula now ( for the time being lol)


I see, thanks for the correction guys!  On a sidenote, I've also seen Euathlus sp. red being referred to as Homeomma sp. red, any evidence for that?


----------



## BobBarley

Paraphysa sp. "Emerald"?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> I see, thanks for the correction guys!  On a sidenote, I've also seen Euathlus sp. red being referred to as Homeomma sp. red, any evidence for that?


There has been hints that's where they are being moved to, also a lot of European sellers are marketing them as such

Paraphysa sp. "Emerald"?

I wish

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

T. cyaneolum


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> T. cyaneolum


No sir


----------



## EulersK

Euathlus sp. "Red"?


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> Euathlus sp. "Red"?


No Sir


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> No Sir


B. albo.?


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> B. albo.?


Nope not a Brachy


----------



## EulersK

That there looks like a spider. Mmmhmm.

^^^ This is me giving up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> Nope not a Brachy


Yeah, looks like a Euathlus sp. to me. Just all I can think of has already been guessed.

Euathlus sp. Montane ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johnny quango

Euathlus sp north


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> That there looks like a spider. Mmmhmm.
> 
> ^^^ This is me giving up.


Never give up 



CEC said:


> Yeah, looks like a Euathlus sp. to me. Just all I can think of has already been guessed.
> 
> Euathlus sp. Montane ?


No sir and you're right almost all have been guessed.



johnny quango said:


> Euathlus sp north


 Finally we have winner Euathlus sp North  Chilean bronze


----------



## johnny quango

Here's the next one


----------



## jrh3

g. porteri?


----------



## cold blood

T. puriens


----------



## johnny quango

jrh3 said:


> g. porteri?


Never in my collection

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

cold blood said:


> T. puriens


Nope 
I do want one though you cant beat a Thrixopelma


----------



## dragonfire1577

B. vagans, L. difficilis


----------



## johnny quango

dragonfire1577 said:


> B. vagans, L. difficilis


Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

Took some digging, but its  _Aphonopelma serratum._


----------



## EulersK

That's an Aphonopelma? I would have never guessed that.


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> That's an Aphonopelma? I would have never guessed that.


Me either, but I found the pic posted in one of his threads

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> Took some digging, but its  _Aphonopelma serratum._


Nope


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> Me either, but I found the pic posted in one of his threads


I do have an Aphonopelma serratum but this isn't it sorry


----------



## EggMcMuffin

grammostola anthracina?


----------



## johnny quango

EggMcMuffin said:


> grammostola anthracina?


Nope but I've got one of them also


----------



## EggMcMuffin

Aphonopelma belindae?


----------



## johnny quango

EggMcMuffin said:


> Aphonopelma belindae?


Nope


----------



## Tamar

L. Klugi?


----------



## johnny quango

Tamar said:


> L. Klugi?


Nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

paraphysa sp north


----------



## johnny quango

dragonfire1577 said:


> paraphysa sp north


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

thrixopelma lagunas/ cyaneolum?


----------



## EulersK

Is it a spider?! Jesus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> thrixopelma lagunas/ cyaneolum?


Nope


----------



## johnny quango

I feel guilty so here's a clue the correct genus hasn't been said


----------



## Venom1080

Acanthoscurria antillensis?


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> Acanthoscurria antillensis?


Correct. So you finally found the picture then


----------



## Venom1080

johnny quango said:


> Correct. So you finally found the picture then


um, noooo, i didnt cheat.. lol 

ill have a pic up in a few!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

good luck


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. muticus


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. muticus


no


----------



## EulersK

Theraphosa stirmi? Theraphosa blondi?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

T. blondi


----------



## johnny quango

Pamphobeteus sp mascara


----------



## EggMcMuffin

T. Blondi


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> Me either, but I found the pic posted in one of his threads


Hi Steve good to see you back. 
Connie


----------



## Venom1080

EulersK said:


> Theraphosa stirmi? Theraphosa blondi?


no, i see this is a tricky one to fool you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> T. blondi


already guessed. (no)


----------



## Venom1080

EggMcMuffin said:


> T. Blondi


already guessed. (no)


----------



## Venom1080

johnny quango said:


> Pamphobeteus sp mascara


no


----------



## sdsnybny

crone said:


> Hi Steve good to see you back.
> Connie


OH I'm around daily, lurking, just not always posting. And I thought I had that one nailed. Oh well I will get the next one maybe

A. chalcodes


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> OH I'm around daily, lurking, just not always posting. And I thought I had that one nailed. Oh well I will get the next one maybe
> 
> A. chalcodes


no


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Venom1080 said:


> good luck


Hysterocrates sp. "crassipes, gigas, or whatever arbitrary species name put on this spider".


----------



## Venom1080

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Hysterocrates sp. "crassipes, gigas, or whatever arbitrary species name put on this spider".


right genus. but i purchased it as something else..


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Venom1080 said:


> right genus. but i purchased it as something else..


Was it sold to you as a Hysterocrates hercules?


----------



## Venom1080

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Was it sold to you as a Hysterocrates hercules?


yep! unlikely as that is. i can dream! your turn.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Ready... Set... Go!


----------



## Venom1080

Aphonopelma chalcodes.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Venom1080 said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes.


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

Hentzi?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Venom1080 said:


> Hentzi?


You got it!  That was quick.


----------



## obie

a anax... disregard


----------



## Venom1080

haha yeah, looked very hentzi or chalcodes. next!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. GENICULATA.......lol caps lock.


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. GENICULATA.......lol caps lock.


nah


----------



## YagerManJennsen

EEEErrRRRmmmm B. aratum


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> EEEErrRRRmmmm B. aratum


no


----------



## Venom1080

no guesses??


----------



## EulersK

Still not T. stirmi?


----------



## Venom1080

EulersK said:


> Still not T. stirmi?


no, yager was close with his first guess. very similar..


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> no, yager was close with his first guess. very similar..


Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Nhandu chromatus


yes, youre up.


----------



## sdsnybny

OK, shouldn't be to hard 
For reference that vial is dime size diameter.


----------



## Venom1080

*sigh* um, avicularia sp. amazonica


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> OK, shouldn't be to hard
> For reference that vial is dime size diameter.
> View attachment 210639


Dang that a tiny $@& tarantula!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

My limited Avuc expirence tell me to say A. miniatrix


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> *sigh* um, avicularia sp. amazonica


No sir they are bigger at 2i



YagerManJennsen said:


> Dang that a tiny $@& tarantula!


Yes they were the tiniest avic slings ever



YagerManJennsen said:


> My limited Avuc expirence tell me to say A. miniatrix


Yes they are about 1/4 inch at 2-3i


----------



## EulersK

The _one time _I can identify an avic, @YagerManJennsen steals it. You're on my list, boy.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Well ok then. I'm at school so it'll have to be an old picture. Here goes


----------



## YagerManJennsen




----------



## Venom1080

avic avic


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Venom1080 said:


> avic avic


Gee! I wonder how you guessed that! (Sarcasm). Correct you are.


----------



## Venom1080

Good luck


----------



## YagerManJennsen

O. violacoeps


----------



## Toff202

Tapinauchenius violaceus


----------



## sdsnybny

P. irminia


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> O. violacoeps


yep! was at school so i couldn't get back till now. (Omothymus Violaceopes)


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Venom1080 said:


> yep! was at school so i couldn't get back till now. (Omothymus Violaceopes)


sorry for the late reply, im eating cookies at the moment but ill get a pic when im done.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

DANG IT !!! Arg! I got side tarcked and forgot about the picture.


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> DANG IT !!! Arg! I got side tarcked and forgot about the picture.


AAAGH GET A PIC UP!! lol whenever youre ready.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Mr. T



__ YagerManJennsen
__ Apr 13, 2016



						Mr. T having a cricket for dinner.
					
















Mr. T



__ YagerManJennsen
__ Apr 13, 2016



						Mr. T having a cricket for dinner.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

this is to easy, should have picked a different one.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

trying to find a pic that I havent put in the gallery already......ARG!


----------



## Venom1080

G. rosea/porteri?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Venom1080 said:


> G. rosea/porteri?


Yes but I was going to upload a new pic for you guys to guess since the ones above have been posted already.


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> Yes but I was going to upload a new pic for you guys to guess since the ones above have been posted already.


heck, go for it. your turn again. ive been up like 3 times in the last 12h anyway.


----------



## YagerManJennsen




----------



## sdsnybny

A. geniculata


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> A. geniculata


Gosh Dangit. Yep. Do you just look at my Tarantulas listed in my profile page?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Gosh Dangit. Yep. Do you just look at my Tarantulas listed in my profile page?


Some times, if its not obvious. Others have deleted theirs when they started to play this game. I also search members pic threads and posts as well as Google. Nothing on first page rules say you cant be a detective


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> Some times, if its not obvious. Others have deleted theirs when they started to play this game. I also search members pic threads and posts as well as Google. Nothing on first page rules say you cant be a detective


True True.


----------



## sdsnybny

OK here goes, lets see who this stumps.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> OK here goes, lets see who this stumps.
> 
> View attachment 210702


Its in the classic Pokie position, is it not?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Its in the classic Pokie position, is it not?


Now you're fishing for clues...LOL Only hint I'm gonna say is it's freshly molted less than 3 weeks


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. rufilata??


----------



## Venom1080

T. elenae, T. sp costa rica


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. rufilata??


No sir



Venom1080 said:


> T. elenae, T. sp costa rica


Nada on both


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Erm Psalmopoeus cambridgeaiedgiea or however you spell it.


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Erm Psalmopoeus cambridgeaiedgiea or however you spell it.


No not Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Venom1080

P. Pulcher!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Venom1080 said:


> P. Pulcher!


that was gonna be my next guess also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> P. Pulcher!


No sir



YagerManJennsen said:


> that was gonna be my next guess also!


See above


----------



## Venom1080

ah, poop. is it the right genus though??


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> ah, poop. is it the right genus though??


nope not a Psalmopoeus


----------



## dragonfire1577

It's definitely some sort of Theraphosidae.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> It's definitely some sort of Theraphosidae.


Correct! LOL now narrow it down a bit


----------



## Toff202

Poecilotheria vittata MM


----------



## EulersK

P. striata with terribly washed out colors due to a potato-cam?


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> Poecilotheria vittata MM


Nope



EulersK said:


> P. striata with terribly washed out colors due to a potato-cam?


Not a potato cam LOL and it is a freshly molted MM P. striata


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Not a potato cam LOL and it is a freshly molted MM P. striata


Aw, congrats! My female is only 5", otherwise we probably could have made a deal  I'll post a picture shortly, give me a moment.


----------



## EulersK

For the record, here's why I thought the photo was washed out! Look at those colors!



Anyway, here's my submission. Good luck!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

phormictopus cancerides


----------



## EulersK

YagerManJennsen said:


> phormictopus cancerides


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dragonfire1577

at least it's not a blurry image of an T's abdomen but that picture doesn't make guessing easy lol


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Megaphobema robustum


----------



## EulersK

dragonfire1577 said:


> at least it's not a blurry image of an T's abdomen but that picture doesn't make guessing easy lol


Yes, well, every other picture I've posted was guessed immediately! I had to toughen it up a bit.



YagerManJennsen said:


> Megaphobema robustum


Not even close, no. Correct continent, though.


----------



## sdsnybny

N. coloratovillosus


----------



## Thistles

_Nhandu tripepii, Tapinauchenius gigas_


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> N. coloratovillosus


Boom, there you go. For reference, here's the original picture:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

OK, here is some "Gravy" for all those potatoes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toff202

Aphonopelma seemanni?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> Aphonopelma seemanni?


Yes....off to find lumpy gravy for next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

@ Toff202 you're up


----------



## Toff202



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

P. striata again?


----------



## Toff202

EulersK said:


> P. striata again?


Nope


----------



## z32upgrader

P. regalis


----------



## Toxoderidae

P. fasciata or formosa.


----------



## Toff202

z32upgrader said:


> P. regalis


Yes it is


----------



## z32upgrader

I'm out and about, so it'll have to be one on my iPod. Good luck.


----------



## CEC

_Pterinochilus_ _lugardi?_


----------



## Venom1080

P. chordatus? lugardis been guessed already..


----------



## z32upgrader

CEC said:


> _Pterinochilus_ _lugardi?_


You got it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Good luck. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. avic??


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. avic??


Not an _Avicularia avicularia._


----------



## sdsnybny

_Avicularia aurantiaca_ or _Avicularia juruensis_


----------



## Venom1080

A. diversipes, gerodi, purpurea.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. miniatrix?


----------



## BobBarley

metallica


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> _Avicularia aurantiaca_ or _Avicularia juruensis_


You got it._ Avicularia juruensis_.


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> You got it._ Avicularia juruensis_.


Very pretty juvenile Chase. Ok here is a freshly molted T to guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma"?


No sir


----------



## Venom1080

xenethis immanis/ sp. megascopula


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> xenethis immanis/ sp. megascopula


No sir


----------



## advan

_Pamphobeteus_ sp. "wedon'tknowsowe'llgiveitafancynametosellmore"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tenevanica

_Pamphobeteus sp. _"Duran"

@sdsnybny


----------



## sdsnybny

advan said:


> _Pamphobeteus_ sp. "wedon'tknowsowe'llgiveitafancynametosellmore"


That's pretty funny.....they are no better than some other messed up genera.



Tenevanica said:


> _Pamphobeteus sp. _"Duran"
> 
> @sdsnybny


No sir


----------



## Tenevanica

Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Tenevanica said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma"


Already guessed


----------



## Tenevanica

sdsnybny said:


> Already guessed


Didn't see that lol. Do we at least have the genus right?


----------



## sdsnybny

Tenevanica said:


> Didn't see that lol. Do we at least have the genus right?


Yes genus is correct


----------



## EggMcMuffin

pamphobeteus sp. tigris, Pamphobeteus sp. vespertinus, pamphobeteus nigricolor?

My 3 guesses.


----------



## sdsnybny

EggMcMuffin said:


> pamphobeteus sp. tigris, Pamphobeteus sp. vespertinus, pamphobeteus nigricolor?
> 
> My 3 guesses.


Nope to all three


----------



## johnny quango

Pamphobeteus sp machalla

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## sdsnybny

johnny quango said:


> Pamphobeteus sp machalla


YES!!!! An immature male about 4"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> YES!!!! An immature male about 4"


I have 1 around the same size maybe a touch bigger they are simply stunning

I'll post a pic in a few


----------



## johnny quango

Here goes this is an easy one


----------



## sdsnybny

Aphonopelma serratum?


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> Aphonopelma serratum?


No sorry


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Its not a B. vagans is it ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica

YagerManJennsen said:


> Its not a B. vagans is it ??


I'm was thinking the same thing lol.

This video is appropriate for your situation. In fact, I used it earlier in this thread:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johnny quango

YagerManJennsen said:


> Its not a B. vagans is it ??


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Tenevanica said:


> I'm was thinking the same thing lol.
> 
> This video is appropriate for your situation. In fact, I used it earlier in this thread:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Crone Returns

YagerManJennsen said:


>


That was hysterical. I almost snorted my coffee!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica

@johnny quango _Grammostola iheringi_? _Grammostola anthracina? _


----------



## johnny quango

Tenevanica said:


> @johnny quango _Grammostola iheringi_? _Grammostola anthracina? _


No sorry on both counts. I do own both though


----------



## Tenevanica

johnny quango said:


> No sorry on both counts. I do own both though


_Grammostola actaeon_?


----------



## johnny quango

Tenevanica said:


> _Grammostola actaeon_?


No wrong genus. I own 1 of them also


----------



## Tenevanica

johnny quango said:


> No wrong genus. I own 1 of them also


I suspected it was going to be the wrong genus lol. It's _Brachypelma, _isn't it?


----------



## johnny quango

Tenevanica said:


> I suspected it was going to be the wrong genus lol. It's _Brachypelma, _isn't it?


No it's not a Brachypelma either lol


----------



## Tenevanica

johnny quango said:


> No it's not a Brachypelma either lol


I suck at this game don't I? The next thing you'll tell me is that it's an OW!


----------



## johnny quango

Tenevanica said:


> I suck at this game don't I? The next thing you'll tell me is that it's an OW!


No you don't suck. I said this was  easy because the answer is available on here, but I don't think they turn up very often if at all in the states. Because you are persistent I'll tell you it's an adult female Thrixopelma. Now find the species


----------



## Tenevanica

johnny quango said:


> No you don't suck. I said this was  easy because the answer is available on here, but I don't think they turn up very often if at all in the states. Because you are persistent I'll tell you it's an adult female Thrixopelma. Now find the species


_Thrixopelma ockerti? Thrixopelma cyaneolum?_


----------



## johnny quango

Tenevanica said:


> _Thrixopelma ockerti? Thrixopelma cyaneolum?_


No to both. But I do own a cyaneolum adult female they are a stunning metallic blue


----------



## Tenevanica

johnny quango said:


> No to both. But I do own a cyaneolum adult female they are a stunning metallic blue


_Thrixopelma puriens? _This getting ridiculous... I know... I should know my T's better. That's the only other Thrixopelma I know lol


----------



## johnny quango

Tenevanica said:


> _Thrixopelma ockerti? Thrixopelma cyaneolum?_


I feel it's only fair I tell you what it is then you can


Tenevanica said:


> _Thrixopelma puriens? _This getting ridiculous... I know... I should know my T's better. That's the only other Thrixopelma I know lol


You are doing just fine this 1 to be fair is really rare so I'll tell you what it is then you post the next one.  Thrixopelma sp cajamarca if you search Google I think the very 1St image is my adult female and I also have a sling that I'm hoping ends up male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

_Thrixopelma cajamarca_

Damn posted from previous page before reading this one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tenevanica

johnny quango said:


> I feel it's only fair I tell you what it is then you can
> 
> 
> You are doing just fine this 1 to be fair is really rare so I'll tell you what it is then you post the next one.  Thrixopelma sp cajamarca if you search Google I think the very 1St image is my adult female and I also have a sling that I'm hoping ends up male


I never would have figured that out. Those three species I listed were the only ones I knew off the top of my head.

Picture incoming!


----------



## Tenevanica

Someone's probably gonna get this quickly... I took the toughest picture I have. That's a 1" sling BTW


----------



## johnny quango

Tenevanica said:


> I never would have figured that out. Those three species I listed were the only ones I knew off the top of my head.
> 
> Picture incoming!


I have a Thrixopelma lagunas aswell imagine a blue version of this one. If you don't own a Thrixopelma and you get the chance to buy 1 get it apart from ockerti being a tad skittish the rest are pretty chilled and are great eaters


----------



## Tenevanica

johnny quango said:


> I have a Thrixopelma lagunas aswell imagine a blue version of this one. If you don't own a Thrixopelma and you get the chance to buy 1 get it apart from ockerti being a tad skittish the rest are pretty chilled and are great eaters


They're terrestrial NW's. They're gonna be pretty chill just as a general rule. I bet they're also closely related to Brachypelma, just from their look.


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> _Thrixopelma cajamarca_
> 
> Damn posted from previous page before reading this one


One day I'm gonna post my Aphonopelma serratum just for you as I believe you've mentioned it before lol


----------



## johnny quango

Is that a B albopilosum or an Lp

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Tenevanica

johnny quango said:


> Is that a B albopilosum or an Lp


_Brachypelma albopilosum
_
I knew someone would get that quickly. I tried!


----------



## sdsnybny

johnny quango said:


> One day I'm gonna post my Aphonopelma serratum just for you as I believe you've mentioned it before lol


I thought it could be Thrixopelma puriens but the red setae threw me off. I've heard of Thrixopelma sp cajamarca but never looked into them deeper.


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> I thought it could be Thrixopelma puriens but the red setae threw me off. I've heard of Thrixopelma sp cajamarca but never looked into them deeper.


Thrixopelma puriens is on my radar now and I'm even trying to find a Thrixopelma sp Chile (green) but I'm unable to locate 1 yet


----------



## johnny quango

Tenevanica said:


> _Brachypelma albopilosum
> _
> I knew someone would get that quickly. I tried!


I started out with a B albopilosum and I have 1 now I have a real soft spot for them


----------



## johnny quango

This is the next 1 then


----------



## dragonfire1577

Hmm no guesses yet


----------



## dragonfire1577

B. Klaasi, B. Vagans


----------



## sdsnybny

L. parahybana or L. dificilis


----------



## Venom1080

L. klugi @johnny quango


----------



## johnny quango

dragonfire1577 said:


> B. Klaasi, B. Vagans


No


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> L. klugi @johnny quango


 That would be a no


sdsnybny said:


> L. parahybana or L. dificilis


Also no


----------



## Venom1080

Lasiodora fracta


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> Lasiodora fracta


No sorry


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lasiodorides polycuspulatus


----------



## Venom1080

B vagans?


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> B vagans?


No vagans is 1 of the Brachypelma I don't own


----------



## johnny quango

dragonfire1577 said:


> Lasiodorides polycuspulatus


Nope


----------



## antinous

L. itabunae?


----------



## johnny quango

Phormic28 said:


> L. itabunae?


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

B. verdezi?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Brachypelma sabulosum?


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> B. verdezi?


Nope


----------



## johnny quango

dragonfire1577 said:


> Brachypelma sabulosum?


That would be a no


----------



## z32upgrader

Some Phormictopus sp
Cancerides? "green"?


----------



## johnny quango

z32upgrader said:


> Some Phormictopus sp
> Cancerides? "green"?


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

grammostola ingheri


----------



## EulersK

This round is going to kill this thread

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> This round is going to kill this thread


Yeah its been a tough one for sure.


----------



## EulersK

It's probably just a Letusi moveoni

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

can we have the genus or at least where its from??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Probably just a Photoshopolus cleveri

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Nhandu carapoensis?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Guys he has a species list


----------



## sdsnybny

Yes but it may not be current, and I didn't see anything that looked similar in his list. But I'm still learning


----------



## dragonfire1577

Well I think it could be G. Anthracina


----------



## dragonfire1577

Or Paraphysa sp. North, Paraphysa parvula, or just maybe Euathlus sp. Red (yes I guessed way too many times but people were giving up and this thread is my masterpiece that needs to be immortal)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EulersK

IS IT A F-ING SPIDER?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EulersK

Here's the next round:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


> Here's the next round:
> View attachment 214554


O O O I got this.  Train.

For real though, @johnny quango  help please?


----------



## EulersK

BobBarley said:


> O O O I got this.  Train.
> 
> For real though, @johnny quango  help please?


@johnny quango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


> @johnny quango


Yeah I messed up that tag at first then went back to edit it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johnny quango

@EulersK @dragonfire1577 @BobBarley @sdsnybny and anybody else I've missed I thought this thread was dead so ive not checked in a while. All the answers are wrong it is my Aphonopelma serratum that as just matured. Now figure out who is next

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dragonfire1577

johnny quango said:


> @EulersK @dragonfire1577 @BobBarley @sdsnybny and anybody else I've missed I thought this thread was dead so ive not checked in a while. All the answers are wrong it is my Aphonopelma serratum that as just matured. Now figure out who is next


I thought we guessed serratum already but looking back you just mentioned it in a reply Dammit. Anyway I got new T and I can finally post something other than an Avic or G. Pulchra so I'm just gonna go.


----------



## dragonfire1577

I'm not that much of a jerk to post a blurry sling without a hint so it's a really common good beginner T.


----------



## Toff202

Brachypelma albopilosum?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

B. smithi, B. vagans, or G. pulchripes.


----------



## dragonfire1577

sdsnybny said:


> B. smithi, B. vagans, or G. pulchripes.


Yep It's a pulchripes


----------



## sdsnybny

OK, should be easy this time. Grabbed this shot seconds before a kill and retreat to bottom of burrow.


----------



## dragonfire1577

T. Gigas, H. pulchripes


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> T. Gigas, H. pulchripes


Not even close


----------



## louise f

@sdsnybny  it is a Ephebopus cyanognathus clearly to see.


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> @sdsnybny  it is a Ephebopus cyanognathus clearly to see.


Nope, close but no cigar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> Nope, close but no cigar.


Allrighty then a E.rufescens perhaps


----------



## sdsnybny

HA HA LOL nope keep dancing you'll hit it soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Ephebopus uatuman

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## louise f

Great. Well now i just feel really stupid

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

louise f said:


> Great. Well now i just feel really stupid


I was also gonna say cyanognathus then I looked at them fangs and they weren't blue lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> HA HA LOL nope keep dancing you'll hit it soon.


Hah. They just look alike anyway LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

dragonfire1577 said:


> I was also gonna say cyanognathus then I looked at them fangs and they weren't blue lol


Haha, i was looking for that too, i just thought the pic was  messing with me


----------



## sdsnybny

Correct E. uatuman.
I love this Genus the turret burrow openings they make are great. They will use anything in the enclosure to build it. I have had to peel the bottle cap water dish out of the construction twice already. they have already dug to the bottom in the opposite side @7.5" of sub and 2" of turret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lol so I'm gonna go get another picture of some random spider from my room for you all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Here you go


----------



## Toff202

Avicularia versicolor?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Toff202 said:


> Avicularia versicolor?


Yes I literally own nothing that isn't easy to guess or hasn't been used already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

dragonfire1577 said:


> Yes I literally own nothing that isn't easy to guess or hasn't been used already.


Only one solution to that...get more tarantulas!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> OK, should be easy this time. Grabbed this shot seconds before a kill and retreat to bottom of burrow.
> 
> View attachment 214581


What is the size of the T inn the picture? Do they keep that color in adulthood?


----------



## Toff202

Here goes...


----------



## sdsnybny

Neoholothele incei

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> What is the size of the T inn the picture? Do they keep that color in adulthood?


Its about 2.5", they get 4-4.5" and the colors are different in an adult, some are still there when freshly molted. Check out this thread for a recent pic of adult E. uatuman post #37
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/exoskeleton-invertebrates-picture-thread.284704/page-2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> Its about 2.5", they get 4-4.5" and the colors are different in an adult, some are still there when freshly molted. Check out this thread for a recent pic of adult E. uatuman post #37
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/exoskeleton-invertebrates-picture-thread.284704/page-2


Coolio, thank you


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Coolio, thank you


Your welcome  FYI these guys are as fast as pokies if not faster


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> Neoholothele incei


Nope


----------



## cold blood

Its an avic...all I can say for sure is that its NOT a versicolor.


----------



## Toff202

cold blood said:


> Its an avic...all I can say for sure is that its NOT a versicolor.


No, it's not Avicularia


----------



## cold blood

Iridopelma??  hirstum perhaps.


----------



## Toff202

cold blood said:


> Iridopelma??  hirstum perhaps.


Nope. Hint: have a look at the posture.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. pulcher


----------



## Toff202

z32upgrader said:


> P. pulcher


Nope, but getting closer


----------



## BorisTheSpider

P. ecclesiasticus ?


----------



## Toff202

BorisTheSpider said:


> P. ecclesiasticus ?


Nope


----------



## cold blood

Toff202 said:


> Nope. Hint: have a look at the posture.


WTF does that mean, its just sitting there, its not posturing in any way.   Every t sits like that.

Ya got me stumped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

Tapinauchenius gigas maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. irminia ??


----------



## Toff202

cold blood said:


> WTF does that mean, its just sitting there, its not posturing in any way.   Every t sits like that.
> 
> Ya got me stumped.


Alright, I said that the wrong way. I meant, have a look at its stature.

I'm very sorry I've upset you like that. Really.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Toff202

louise f said:


> Tapinauchenius gigas maybe


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

I thought so. Wow hold on a sec and I`ll get a pic people


----------



## louise f




----------



## cold blood

Toff202 said:


> Alright, I said that the wrong way. I meant, have a look at its stature.
> 
> I'm very sorry I've upset you like that.


upset??? Hardly, I found it amusing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Avicularia guyana


----------



## cold blood

P. ecclasticus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> P. ecclasticus


That`s it CB. The one and only  <3


----------



## louise f

YagerManJennsen said:


> Avicularia guyana


Nope


----------



## cold blood

Louise is disqualified from answering

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> Louise is disqualified from answering


Haha. Yeah I know what that is, but yeah it would not be fun for anyone if i answer that It would just blow everything up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Avicularia guyana ?


----------



## cold blood

YagerManJennsen said:


> Avicularia guyana ?


Close, but not quite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia avicularia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Hey @cold blood do you enjoy to torment me.. God damn CB the excitement is killing me. Hehe
Just kidding


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia avicularia


Got it


----------



## cold blood

louise f said:


> Hey @cold blood do you enjoy to torment me.. God damn CB the excitement is killing me. Hehe
> Just kidding


thanks for the alert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> thanks for the alert.


Anytime

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Should be a no brainier.....


----------



## YagerManJennsen

E. campestratus


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> E. campestratus


No sir


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Stumped


----------



## Venom1080

A serratum?


----------



## z32upgrader

G. rosea


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Stumped


You only guessed once....?



Venom1080 said:


> A serratum?


Nope much simpler than that


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> G. rosea


Yes sir Greg. freshly molted @2.5" G. rosea 
Freshly molted looks pink for a day or two then turns that beautiful red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> Yes sir Greg. freshly molted @2.5" G. rosea
> Freshly molted looks pink for a day or two then turns that beautiful red


I thought G. roseas looked brownish with a pink carapace I must have that confused with a different one


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> I thought G. roseas looked brownish with a pink carapace I must have that confused with a different one


That's probably porteri you're thinking of. 
Next!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Not sure?? looks like G. pulchra or Brachypelma schroederi


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> I thought G. roseas looked brownish with a pink carapace I must have that confused with a different one


Check here for the diff, just remember fresh molted and colors fade a bit towards end of molt cycle. And your not going bonkers they both have pinkish/copper carapace
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/grammostola-porteri.284578/
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/grammostola-rosea.281326/


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Not sure?? looks like G. pulchra


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

B. verdezi?


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> B. verdezi?


Negative


----------



## YagerManJennsen

yep, I was thinking of porteri


----------



## sdsnybny

brachypelma schroederi


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> brachypelma schroederi


No


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. chalchodes MM


----------



## sdsnybny

Only one other brachy to try...Google image seems to give conflicting pics of both brachy's each with light/dark carapace. (not that it is trustworthy)
Brachypelma kahlenbergi


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. chalchodes MM


This is a mature female, so no.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

z32upgrader said:


> This is a mature female, so no.


Oh ok. Outta guesses.


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Brachypelma kahlenbergi


Nope!


----------



## BobBarley

Definitely verdezi


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BobBarley said:


> Definitely verdezi


I guessed that too though OP said it was a negative.


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Definitely verdezi


That was already guessed and reputed


----------



## z32upgrader

Not even a Brachy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080

Aphonopelma behlei?


----------



## Vanessa

Grammostola grossa


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> That was already guessed and reputed


Oops, I'm blind.


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> I guessed that too though OP said it was a negative.


Oops


----------



## z32upgrader

A few more guesses before I give a hint.  None are correct yet.


----------



## Venom1080

G actaeon?


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> G actaeon?


Nope.  Not a Grammostola.


----------



## z32upgrader

Cryptic hint:
According to a recently published study, this species is the largest in its Genus within the geographical bounds of said study.
Note, the female pictured is very recently molted, only a few days post-molt actually.


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> Aphonopelma behlei?


By the way, Aphonopelma behlei is no longer valid.  It has been synonymised with A. marxi.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Vanessa

Aphonopelma johnnycashi


----------



## z32upgrader

VanessaS said:


> Aphonopelma johnnycashi


Nope. I wish! You're getting warmer @VanessaS


----------



## Wasabiroot

z32upgrader said:


> Nope. I wish!


Aphonopelma caniceps / pallidum? 
I can't remember if those were revised with that gargantuan paper that was recently published.


----------



## z32upgrader

Wasabiroot said:


> Aphonopelma caniceps / pallidum?
> I can't remember if those were revised with that gargantuan paper that was recently published.


Nope, not either of those.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Aphonopelma burica


----------



## z32upgrader

BorisTheSpider said:


> Aphonopelma burica


Negative. This is a U.S. species pictured.


----------



## Venom1080

is it a Aphonopelma???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Was Brachypelma and now Sericopelma?   But not sure which one that was moved?


----------



## Venom1080

im actually clueless.. Aphonopelma armada?????????????????


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> im actually clueless.. Aphonopelma armada?????????????????


Very close! I think you've run out of guesses though.


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> Very close! I think you've run out of guesses though.


sry coulda sworn that was my third. could you pm me what it actually is, please?


----------



## z32upgrader

Search the paper for "largest" which only occurs 5 times and it'll take you right to the answer.
http://zookeys.pensoft.net/articles.php?id=6264


----------



## Wasabiroot

z32upgrader said:


> Search the paper for "largest" which only occurs 5 times and it'll take you right to the answer.
> http://zookeys.pensoft.net/articles.php?id=6264


Aphonopelma anax????? Heh


----------



## z32upgrader

Wasabiroot said:


> Aphonopelma anax????? Heh


Yep!  Here is that same spider before she molted:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/89dp5dxt79kv3qj/DSCF8850.JPG?dl=0

Your turn.


----------



## Wasabiroot

z32upgrader said:


> Yep!  Here is that same spider before she molted:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/89dp5dxt79kv3qj/DSCF8850.JPG?dl=0
> 
> Your turn.


That was a tough one! I am at work until late unfortunately, and all my phone pics are ventral closeups (lol) so I'll snap one when I get home. If someone else wants to post something it's cool, and I can always pop in here when I get home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wasabiroot

Ok, this one shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Toff202

Lampropelma/Omothymus sp. "Borneo Black"?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Haplopelma vonwirthi ?


----------



## z32upgrader

H.minax


----------



## Wasabiroot

Nope, nope, and nope. Though you're in the right city, so to speak.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Haplopelma albostraitum


----------



## louise f

Haplopelma longipes


----------



## Wasabiroot

YagerManJennsen said:


> Haplopelma albostraitum





louise f said:


> Haplopelma longipes


Nope. Keep the guessing coming! It is admittedly not the best photo I have of her.


----------



## louise f

Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Lampropelma nigerrimum


----------



## Wasabiroot

louise f said:


> Lampropelma violaceopes


Nay


----------



## Wasabiroot

BorisTheSpider said:


> Lampropelma nigerrimum


Nope. You guys are in the right ballpark...getting warmer. Try a different genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, Ornithoctonus hainana


----------



## Wasabiroot

dragonfire1577 said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, Ornithoctonus hainana


Nope. 
Here is a hint guys - it's uncommon (relatively) and the male lacks tibial hooks.


----------



## louise f

Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coffee 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider

louise f said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black


That was my next guess , you just beat me to it

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Wasabiroot

dragonfire1577 said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, Ornithoctonus hainana


Nope. I'll give you a hint: the male lacks tibial hooks.


----------



## Wasabiroot

louise f said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black





BorisTheSpider said:


> That was my next guess , you just beat me to it


Indeed! Subadult female, very excited to see her fully grown. Very defensive but prefers to stand its ground rather than completely spaz out. She's kind of like one of those old farmers who sits on a porch with a shotgun. I only see her at night.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Wasabiroot said:


> She's kind of like one of those old farmers who sits on a porch with a shotgun. I only see her at night.


You know the farmers around here who sit out on their porches with shotguns also do it during the day too . We call them moonshiners .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## louise f

Here you go

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider

It's the tarantula version of kilroy was here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Come on people it ain`t that hard to guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wasabiroot

louise f said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 214807


Hmmm...some sort of Ephebopus?

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Psalmopoeus reduncus

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

_Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f

@Wasabiroot  No 
@sdsnybny nope, but close
@Chris LXXIX  yay that it is. Your turn friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Sorry for the waiting, had to get some sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

@Chris LXXIX  Its your turn to post picture


----------



## Chris LXXIX

sdsnybny said:


> @Chris LXXIX  Its your turn to post picture


Nope, I pass. It's too easy to ID mines, I have uploaded few pics here. A quick 'media' search on my profile will end the game. Plus, I don't have pics of the other T's I have (my brother took pics for me, I don't have HD quality devices nor I love to take pics).

I leave my turn to you, man.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thanks Chris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

A purpurea?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> A purpurea?


Correct 0.1 Avicularia purpurea @ 3"


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Correct 0.1 Avicularia purpurea @ 3"


yay, sorry though, im out in colorado 20h from home. dont have any pics to post from this laptop. guess anyone can take my turn. couldnt resist guessing.


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> yay, sorry though, im out in colorado 20h from home. dont have any pics to post from this laptop. guess anyone can take my turn. couldnt resist guessing.


Sounds like you need a Dropbox account so you have access to your pics from any device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

I'll go then.  Thanks Venom


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## z32upgrader

BorisTheSpider said:


> Pterinochilus lugardi


Nope.


----------



## Toff202

Cyriopagopus lividus/Haplopelma lividum?


----------



## z32upgrader

Toff202 said:


> Cyriopagopus lividus/Haplopelma lividum?


You got it! This is a juvenile male.
18 months later:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202




----------



## BorisTheSpider

pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## Toff202

BorisTheSpider said:


> pterinochilus chordatus


Correct


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Here is a super duper easy one . 


Everybody should know this one !


----------



## sdsnybny

_Brachypelma albopilosum_


----------



## BorisTheSpider

sdsnybny said:


> _Brachypelma albopilosum_


You are correct sir ! Sorry for the easy one but  I just got her from @snakecollector and I just wanted an excuse to she her off .


----------



## sdsnybny

BorisTheSpider said:


> You are correct sir ! Sorry for the easy one but  I just got her from @snakecollector and I just wanted an excuse to she her off .


She is one of the recent (extra curly) imports and beautiful as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

*OK here goes.*


----------



## louise f

Is that G. pulchra

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> Is that G. pulchra


No my dear, not even close

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## z32upgrader

The shape of its foveal groove tells me this spider is probably an Aphonopelma.
I'm going to guess A. paloma

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> The shape of its foveal groove tells me this spider is probably an Aphonopelma.
> I'm going to guess A. paloma


Perfect Greg your turn! 
Full grown adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

That's awesome Steve!  I'll have one some day.  Next!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> Perfect Greg your turn!
> Full grown adult female
> View attachment 214959


What a cutie, i want one


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BorisTheSpider said:


> You are correct sir ! Sorry for the easy one but  I just got her from @snakecollector and I just wanted an excuse to she her off .


Nice, I just bought from him as well.


----------



## z32upgrader

louise f said:


> Psalmopoeus pulcher


Nice job.  I love him, great looker and eater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

z32upgrader said:


> Nice job.  I love him, great looker and eater.


I can smell/ see  a psalmo on a far distance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Here you go.. Guess away, should be easy

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider

psalmopoeus reduncus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

BorisTheSpider said:


> psalmopoeus reduncus


True.. Your turn


----------



## BorisTheSpider




----------



## KezyGLA

L. Striatipes?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

KezyGLA said:


> L. Striatipes?


Nope but very close


----------



## KezyGLA

L. Klugi?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

KezyGLA said:


> L. Klugi?


Nope , different species


----------



## sdsnybny

lasiodora difficilis


----------



## BorisTheSpider

sdsnybny said:


> lasiodora difficilis


getting closer


----------



## KezyGLA

acanthoscurria sp red?


----------



## KezyGLA

My dog keeps farting. It's putting me off. I can't think

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

L. Brevibulba?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider

KezyGLA said:


> acanthoscurria sp red?


Getting further away 



KezyGLA said:


> L. Brevibulba?


Right genus , now just think of the most common one in the hobby .


----------



## KezyGLA

BorisTheSpider said:


> Getting further away
> 
> 
> 
> Right genus , now just think of the most common one in the hobby .


L. Parahybana


----------



## sdsnybny

OK didn't think it was L. parahybana?


----------



## KezyGLA

there was me trying to be a smartass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider

KezyGLA said:


> L. Parahybana


That's it , a common little LP

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok then. This one should be quite easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider

B.vagans ?


----------



## KezyGLA

BorisTheSpider said:


> B.vagans ?


Nope. Wrong genus


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Aphonopelma chalcodes ?


----------



## sdsnybny

Thrixopelma puriens or lagunus


----------



## KezyGLA

BorisTheSpider said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes ?


Nope. 


sdsnybny said:


> Thrixopelma puriens or lagunus


Nope. 


Sorry about the wait was walking the dog. 

Different genus again


----------



## BorisTheSpider

G.porteri ?


----------



## KezyGLA

Nope. 

Wrong genus


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. cancerides ?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Euathlus sp . ?


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. cancerides ?


Nope



BorisTheSpider said:


> Euathlus sp . ?


Correct genus


----------



## BorisTheSpider

blue ?


----------



## Crone Returns

BorisTheSpider said:


> Here is a super duper easy one .
> View attachment 214944
> 
> Everybody should know this one !


So cute!  I may have to get another.


----------



## KezyGLA

BorisTheSpider said:


> blue ?


Correct! Its a male juvie Eathlus Pulcherrimaklaasi sp. blue femur


----------



## BorisTheSpider

crone said:


> So cute!  I may have to get another.


She is very woolly and one of the biggest ones I've seen . She really likes to wreck up her enclosure .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider

KezyGLA said:


> Correct! Its a male juvie Eathlus Pulcherrimaklaasi sp. blue femur


I am off to bed . Someone feel free to take my turn .


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Since nobody went I'll start things back up with one that even the newest newbie should know


----------



## KezyGLA

P. Murinus TCF


----------



## BorisTheSpider

KezyGLA said:


> P. Murinus TCF


Genus and species correct , color form I have to say no . I say she is RCF  . I didn't use the flash on my phone so the pic is a little dark but I didn't want to startle her and cause a potential game of _Catch The OBT ._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

Ahah so do I still win?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Ahah so do I still win?


Go for it post up a pic!


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok then. Lets have a go at this one. 
One of my Favs

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

I hope my little slings grow up to be that beautiful
P. Sazimai


----------



## BorisTheSpider

sdsnybny said:


> I hope my little slings grow up to be that beautiful
> P. Sazimai


Beat me by two seconds , my guess also


----------



## BorisTheSpider

KezyGLA said:


> Ahah so do I still win?


Sorry for the long delay . I occasionally have to pretend like I'm working . My job is getting to be real pain .


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> I hope my little slings grow up to be that beautiful
> P. Sazimai


Im sure they will. That one was obvious eh


----------



## sdsnybny



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 215016


 P. Ornata


----------



## BorisTheSpider

P.regalis


----------



## Venom1080

P striata (if i win somelse take my turn plz)


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> P. Ornata


Nope



BorisTheSpider said:


> P.regalis


Nope



Venom1080 said:


> P striata (if i win somelse take my turn plz)


Yes your turn....or someone else


----------



## YagerManJennsen

SHould I havve a go at it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider

YagerManJennsen said:


> SHould I havve a go at it?


He said someone take his turn . I say post a pic and lets keep playing .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Pretty sure @Venom1080 knows this one already but let's give the others a chance too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> View attachment 215025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure @Venom1080 knows this one already but let's give the others a chance too.


N. Chromatus


----------



## YagerManJennsen

KezyGLA said:


> N. Chromatus


Nope


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Is it a tarantula blowing it's nose on a Kleenex ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## louise f

A. genic


----------



## BorisTheSpider

A. seemanis


----------



## louise f

KezyGLA said:


> Ok then. Lets have a go at this one.
> One of my Favs


That sazimai is just gorgeous. Can`t wait till mine gets that big.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

louise f said:


> A. genic


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BorisTheSpider said:


> A. seemanis


Nah


----------



## BorisTheSpider

grammostola pulchripes


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BorisTheSpider said:


> grammostola pulchripes


Nope again


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Is it one of the Chilean Grammostola ? One of the sp. _some region of Chile ?
_


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BorisTheSpider said:


> Is it one of the Chilean Grammostola ? One of the sp. _some region of Chile ?_


Nope


----------



## louise f

@YagerManJennsen  come on, give a little hint here. Can`t see much with that toilet paper in the way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

louise f said:


> @YagerManJennsen  come on, give a little hint here. Can`t see much with that toilet paper in the way


OK lol, they are from South America

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. brocklehursti


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> A. brocklehursti


No, sorry


----------



## louise f

YagerManJennsen said:


> OK lol, they are from South America


Thanks.  guessing ephebopus murinus


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Brachypelma angustum


----------



## YagerManJennsen

louise f said:


> Thanks.  guessing ephebopus murinus


Yes! Good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

BorisTheSpider said:


> Brachypelma angustum


No sorry, it's Ephebopus murinus.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Here's the big girl, still on the paper towel from being unpacked this morning.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f

Alright here you go.  What is he ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

MM Pterinochilus lugardi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Toff202 said:


> MM Pterinochilus lugardi?



Yes that is correct.


----------



## sdsnybny

@Toff202  you are uphttp://arachnoboards.com/members/toff202.113134/


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> @Toff202  you are up


I completely forgot, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## sdsnybny

YW
looks like a MM G. iheringi or acteon


----------



## KezyGLA

louise f said:


> Alright here you go.  What is he ?
> View attachment 215038


Bold little man


----------



## KezyGLA

Toff202 said:


> I completely forgot, thanks for reminding me.


thrixopelma cyaneolum?


----------



## Toff202

Nope to both


----------



## Venom1080

MM LP? or L difficilus.


----------



## Toff202

Venom1080 said:


> MM LP? or L difficilus.


Yes, MM L. difficilis.


----------



## Tarantula20

A real stumper



__ Tarantula20
__ Jul 12, 2016
__ 4



						You'll never guess what this is 
PS. If you've seen my other forum posts plz don't ruin the fun
					



You'll never guess this spider, If you have seen my forum posts please don't spoil this.


----------



## EulersK

It has the body type of an A. chalcodes...

You don't have an A. johnnycashi, do you?


----------



## Tarantula20

LoL think about your first answer a bit
Ok just found out that A.johnnycashi is a real thing I wish it was one of those


----------



## EulersK

A. chalcodes aren't black, but the mature males are pretty dark... that doesn't look mature to me, though. Nor does it look like a male. Hybrids don't count, if that's what you've got!

Are there color morphs on A. chalcodes? I've never heard of a black one, but the Aphonopelma genus isn't exactly tidy even after the revision.


----------



## Tarantula20

Your second sentence is correct it is a mature female A.chalcodes that molted 2 days ago and color morphed here is her molt 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I bought her from Ken the Bug guy as a 4.5 inch confirmed female in July of 2013, Shes my little special snowflake


----------



## EulersK

Hm, interesting. You said "don't spoil it" - where is this thread you're talking about? 

Here's an easy one for you all.


----------



## sdsnybny

How did we skip a persons turn?


Venom1080 said:


> MM LP? or L difficilus.





Toff202 said:


> Yes, MM L. difficilis.





EulersK said:


> Hm, interesting. You said "don't spoil it" - where is this thread you're talking about?
> 
> Here's an easy one for you all.
> View attachment 215635


Euathlus truculentus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula20

Here's the link to the thread http://arachnoboards.com/threads/need-help-after-molt.285236/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> How did we skip a persons turn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euathlus truculentus


Right genus, wrong species


----------



## sdsnybny

Hmmmm could be a Euathlus parvulas in bad need of a molt


----------



## z32upgrader

@EulersK Any correct guesses here?


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> How did we skip a persons turn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euathlus truculentus


I actually didn't mean to upload that picture! Sorry, it is indeed an E. truculentus. You're up!


----------



## ForeverTHC

Can someone just go? it's been almost a week now :\

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

ForeverTHC said:


> Can someone just go? it's been almost a week now :\


Sure can, sorry I missed that one and thanks to EulersK, for a bit there I thought  I was going crazy.


----------



## Toff202

Brachypelma baumgarteni


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> Brachypelma baumgarteni


"Sold as" but still not sure it's true baumgarteni. Your turn.


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> "Sold as" but still not sure it's true baumgarteni. Your turn.


Sort of reminds me of boehmei but with less red.


----------



## Toff202




----------



## BobBarley

T. plumipes?
T. violaceus?


----------



## Toff202

BobBarley said:


> T. plumipes?
> T. violaceus?


Yes, it's Tapinauchenius violaceus. You're up!


----------



## BobBarley

Toff202 said:


> Yes, it's Tapinauchenius violaceus. You're up!


Uh kinda weird, but I can't right now... Can someone take my turn?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

May I?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

This has set collecting cobwebs to long LOL



YagerManJennsen said:


> May I?


This has set collecting cobwebs to long LOL, please do Sir.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Sorry for the delay


----------



## Venom1080

G acteon? L parahybana?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Venom1080 said:


> G acteon? L parahybana?


Nope sorry.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Need hint?


----------



## Venom1080

L difficilis


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nope sorry


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Keep them coming guys and gals!


----------



## KezyGLA

Lampropelma nigerrimum?


----------



## KezyGLA

Avic avic?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

KezyGLA said:


> Avic avic?


YES!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

I tried to trick you guys by photographing him on the bottom of the enclosure.


----------



## KezyGLA

Ahahah it was the fluffy hairs and lack of substrate that got me thinking haha. Very sneaky sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

here goes -


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Also tried getting an angle that hides the pink toes behind the moss.


----------



## Thistles

Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Encyocratella olivacea


Correct! Everyone seemed to disappear on that one


----------



## Thistles

KezyGLA said:


> Correct! Everyone seemed to disappear on that one


I just renoticed the thread lol. Guess the guardian of the water bowl.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Thistles said:


> I just renoticed the thread lol. Guess the guardian of the water bowl.


A. geniculata?


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. geniculata?


Nope, but good guess.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. subfusca lowland/bara?


----------



## dragonfire1577

P. regalis


----------



## sdsnybny

Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Nhandu chromatus


That's the one!


----------



## sdsnybny

OK here is a new one from me.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. diverseps?


----------



## BobBarley

A. sp. "Kwitara River"


----------



## KezyGLA

Purple Kim Kardashian

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. diverseps?


No sir



BobBarley said:


> A. sp. "Kwitara River"


Nada



KezyGLA said:


> Purple Kim Kardashian


ROFLMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

No common names allowed then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

green metallica??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> green metallica??


Rock on, dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

I'm not gonna lie.. I am crap at arboreals


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Rock on, dude!


Wait a sec, I just checked and there really is an Avic metallica sp. "green"...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> Wait a sec, I just checked and there really is an Avic metallica sp. "green"...


ahah. Why am I not surprised 

Those Avics come in all shapes, sizes and colours heheh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> ahah. Why am I not surprised


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-sp-kwitara.273180/


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-sp-kwitara.273180/


Well then... You win. Kim will be dissappointed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Oh wait they said no didn't they?  Well say sp. green again


----------



## KezyGLA

Right, here's a go... 

Tapinauchenius violaceus?


----------



## KezyGLA

Avic. purpurea?


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Oh wait they said no didn't they?  Well say sp. green again


Haven't replied yet, I think.


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> Haven't replied yet, I think.


I'm just very impatient. I apologise aha


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> green metallica??


No sir


----------



## EulersK

I'm sure this isn't it, but A. purpurea? If not, I tap out.


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> I'm sure this isn't it, but A. purpurea? If not, I tap out.


No Sir not A. purpurea


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Wait a sec, I just checked and there really is an Avic metallica sp. "green"...


Sorry I missed this and no not A. sp metallica green


----------



## KezyGLA

I said Purpurea already. I'm stumped on this one too.


----------



## BobBarley

velutina?


----------



## EulersK

A. urticans? 
A. sp. "Peru Purple"?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> velutina?


Nope



EulersK said:


> A. urticans?
> A. sp. "Peru Purple"?


Nope


----------



## EulersK

That makes me a sad panda

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> That makes me a sad panda


Nope not an S. panda either

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

Avic. versicolor?


----------



## KezyGLA

Avic braunshauseni?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Avic braunshauseni? Avic. versicolor?,


Neither one


----------



## KezyGLA

Infact, scrap the Avics. I think I have owned one of these.

Is it a Thrixopelma Ockteri!!?


----------



## EulersK

Is it one of these?!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avicularia


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Infact, scrap the Avics. I think I have owned one of these.
> 
> Is it a Thrixopelma Ockteri!!?


No not a T. ockerti where is the strawberry butt?



EulersK said:


> Is it one of these?!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avicularia


Yes it is a described Avic that's  in the hobby


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> No not a T. ockerti where is the strawberry butt?
> 
> 
> Yes it is a described Avic that's  in the hobby


I thought the lighting may be fooling me as the rest looks similar too.


----------



## KezyGLA

Although I can now seee the pink toes ahah


----------



## BobBarley

I know I'm over my guess limit but... huriana?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> I know I'm over my guess limit but... huriana?


It doesnt matter to me guess away....nope not A. huriana
her purple abdomen will look almost black when she matures


----------



## sdsnybny

_A_re yo_u_ guys giving up _a_l_r_eady? Th_a_t's _n_ot _t_he T keeper sp_i_rit, _a_nd its not that diffi_c_ult re_a_lly  

Hidden hint ^^^


----------



## BobBarley

A. avic?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> A. avic?


Sorry BobBarley no


----------



## BobBarley

Avicularia aurantiaca


----------



## sdsnybny

You have found the clue...ding ding winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

we are closing in on 100 pages and 2000 posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Hehehe


----------



## sdsnybny

G. rosea or porteri


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> G. rosea or porteri


Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

Could it be your watermelon eating B. albo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> Could it be your watermelon eating B. albo?


Nope


----------



## Toff202

Nhandu tripepii?


----------



## BobBarley

Toff202 said:


> Nhandu tripepii?


Nope


----------



## EulersK

Nhandu carapoensis?


----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


> Nhandu carapoensis?


Sorry, was out all day, Nope


----------



## EulersK

That looks like a Nhandu abdomen! Can't be coloratovillosus because of the knees


----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


> That looks like a Nhandu abdomen! Can't be coloratovillosus because of the knees


It sure does, here's a hint, the other half of her body is lighter in color. (Most of it at least)


----------



## EulersK

N. tripepii?


----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


> N. tripepii?


Nope, already guessed.


----------



## EulersK




----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


>


  Keep the guesses coming, not Nhandu.


----------



## EulersK

G. pulchripes? 
A. chalcodes?


----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


> G. pulchripes?
> A. chalcodes?


Lol, yeah, A. chalcodes.  I don't have access to my iPad right now, but when I get it I'll show you the whole t.


----------



## BobBarley

Here it is


----------



## EulersK

Woo! The setae looked awfully red in your original post, I didn't think there was any way it would going to be A. chalcodes. I'll post a picture when I get home - I got a great picture last night. Give me a few hours! Someone tag me if I forget, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

Here we go! I was going to upload this to the gallery, but this is much more fun  This won't be too difficult:

 "I have a question."


----------



## sdsnybny

A. seemanni

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


> "I have a question."


I have the answer.  A. seemani


----------



## EulersK

And with this post, we reach #2000 



sdsnybny said:


> A. seemanni


Boom goes the dynamite. Easy picture, but I love this shot!



BobBarley said:


> I have the answer.  A. seemani


sdsnybny beat you to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## z32upgrader

E. campestratus


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> E. campestratus


I wish mine was that big, but nope not E. campestratus[


----------



## KezyGLA

G alticeps?


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 216849


Acanthoscurria fracta??


----------



## Misty Day

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 216849


Phixotrichus Scrofa.


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> G alticeps?


Nope



KezyGLA said:


> Acanthoscurria fracta??


No also



Misty Day said:


> Phixotrichus Scrofa.


Although the T pictured is small @3" its not gonna stay that way. nada


----------



## KezyGLA

Lasiodora Parahybana


----------



## Misty Day

Hmmm..... G.Rosea RCF?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Lasiodora Parahybana


no sir


Misty Day said:


> Hmmm..... G.Rosea RCF?


Bingo its a very freshly molted 3" juvenile G. rosea about 2 days post molt. They are very red/grey now like an adult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

sdsnybny said:


> no sir
> 
> 
> Bingo its a very freshly molted 3" juvenile G. rosea about 2 days post molt. They are very red/grey now like an adult.


Ahh, it's a gorgeous spider. 

I feel like this one might be too hard, I'll say it if I get too many wrong replies, but guess away! 3rd instar sling.


----------



## z32upgrader

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## BobBarley

Since cancerides is already guessed, how about P. cautus?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

A.versicolor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Phormictopus sp Green


----------



## BorisTheSpider

sdsnybny said:


> Phormictopus sp Green


Small , blue , too hard to guess . I think it's a trick question so I went all easy with  my answer .

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

sdsnybny said:


> Phormictopus sp Green


Ding ding ding! Im surprised someone got it!
They are very hard to tell apart as slings. 


Your turn!


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## KezyGLA

Avicularia sp. Pucallpa


----------



## KezyGLA

Avic. laeta?


----------



## CEC

_Iridopelma hirsutum_


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Avicularia sp. Pucallpa


I haven't seen one of those in the hobby, nope



KezyGLA said:


> Avic. laeta?


Not laeta



CEC said:


> _Iridopelma hirsutum_


@CEC   Chase has the correct answer


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> I haven't seen one of those in the hobby


They were imported by a few people 2-3 years ago. I know a few people that still have them. There is a suspicion they may be ulrichea.

Here ya go:


----------



## Misty Day

CEC said:


> They were imported by a few people 2-3 years ago. I know a few people that still have them. There is a suspicion they may be ulrichea.
> 
> Here ya go:
> View attachment 216932


M.Balfouri?


----------



## Ceymann

*Chilobrachys guangxiensis?*


----------



## KezyGLA

CEC said:


> They were imported by a few people 2-3 years ago. I know a few people that still have them. There is a suspicion they may be ulrichea.
> 
> Here ya go:
> View attachment 216932



H. gigas?


----------



## BobBarley

Heterothele villosella
H. gabonensis


----------



## CEC

Misty Day said:


> M.Balfouri?


Nope



Ceymann said:


> *Chilobrachys guangxiensis?*


Nope



KezyGLA said:


> H. gigas?


Nope



BobBarley said:


> Heterothele villosella
> H. gabonensis


Nope

Hints* Asian, 4" max size, arboreal...


----------



## Ceymann

Orphaecus pellitus? Or dichromata?


----------



## CEC

Ceymann said:


> Orphaecus pellitus? Or dichromata?


No, but closer...


----------



## cold blood

O. "panay blue"


----------



## Ceymann

cold blood said:


> O. "panay blue"


Already tried that, apparently a "no"


----------



## BobBarley

O. sp. "Cebu"


----------



## cold blood

Ceymann said:


> Already tried that, apparently a "no"


Where???  I do not see it.


----------



## Ceymann

cold blood said:


> Where???  I do not see it.


I thought Orphnaecus dichromatus was the panay blue


----------



## CEC

Cold blood is correct. _Orphnaecus_ sp. "Panay Blue".



Ceymann said:


> I thought Orphnaecus dichromatus was the panay blue


Nope, two different species._ O._ _dichromatus_ are from New Guinea, and not to mention the differences in appearance.


----------



## Ceymann

CEC said:


> Cold blood is correct. _Orphnaecus_.sp "Panay Blue".
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, two different species._ O._ _dichromatus_ are from New Guinea, and not to mention the differences in appearance.


I'm still learning, so what would the exact species be of the genus ? Usually when I see genus followed by "sp." In the coral trade that basically means "unknown"
Is there no definite species for this spider?

So I was the first to mention the correct  genus - Orphaecus, I guess if I were to just add "sp."  And the word "blue" after it I would have been correct??  Hmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann

O well ill stop being a sore loser and just try again.


----------



## CEC

Ceymann said:


> O well ill stop being a sore loser and just try again.


Correct, they are a species of Orphnaecus that is not been described yet. That is what "sp." means. You were on the right track, not bad for "still learning".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ceymann

CEC said:


> Correct, they are a species of Orphnaecus that is not been described yet. That is what "sp." means. You were on the right track, not bad for "still learning".


Hey, it's cool, Im chill. Just greatful for threads like this because they can be very very educating, think flash cards before an exam.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

sorry for the delay

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider

P.ornata

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## BobBarley

rufilata


----------



## cold blood

BorisTheSpider said:


> P.ornata


yup


----------



## BobBarley

cold blood said:


> yup


Oops, lol


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Should be easy .


----------



## Ceymann

BorisTheSpider said:


> View attachment 216966
> 
> 
> Should be easy .


Grammostola pulchripes?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Ceymann said:


> Grammostola pulchripes?


Right genus wrong species


----------



## KezyGLA

G. concepcion


----------



## BorisTheSpider

KezyGLA said:


> G. concepcion


Very very close

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

G. rosea, G. sp northern gold, G. porteri


----------



## z32upgrader

Grammostola sp Maule.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

^


----------



## BorisTheSpider

dragonfire1577 said:


> G. rosea, G. sp northern gold, G. porteri


no , no , no



z32upgrader said:


> Grammostola sp Maule.


That is the one


----------



## z32upgrader

Sweet. Next! (I just came into possession of this spider)


----------



## Ceymann

z32upgrader said:


> Sweet. Next! (I just came into possession of this spider)
> 
> View attachment 216979



Augacephalus ezendami ?


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceymann said:


> Augacephalus ezendami ?


Nope.


----------



## KezyGLA

P. Chordatus?


----------



## EulersK

A very, very hungry spider?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

EulersK said:


> A very, very hungry spider?


It will be. It's recently moulted. I spy exuviae


----------



## KezyGLA

C. meridionalis


----------



## BorisTheSpider

P.lugardi


----------



## cold blood

It looks like a male marshalli or perhaps darlingi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> It looks like a male marshalli


No it can`t be, the horn is gone missing then


----------



## cold blood

louise f said:


> No it can`t be, the horn is gone missing then


This is a penultimate male marshalli...where's the horn?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

None of the above answers are correct. Keep guessing!


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> This is a penultimate male marshalli...where's the horn?


What  I must have a bad memory, sorry sweetie


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> This is a penultimate male marshalli...where's the horn?


@cold blood So both marshali and darlingi males have no horn? all throughout life?


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> @cold blood So both marshali and darlingi males have no horn? all throughout life?


basically...sometimes you see just a button, sometimes even that is hard to discern, like the one in my pic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> basically...sometimes you see just a button, sometimes even that is hard to discern, like the one in my pic.


Thank you much, That means my 2.5" C. darlingi with 1/4" horn is most likely a female.


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> Thank you much, That means my 2.5" C. darlingi with 1/4" horn is most likely a female.


Cant be too sure, because with the darlingi  the males can have a horn.. Here is the prove

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

OH FUBAR....thanks Louise dazed and Confused

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

H. marksi?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> H. marksi?


Nope, not H. marksi.


----------



## cold blood

louise f said:


> Cant be too sure, because with the darlingi  the males can have a horn.. Here is the prove
> 
> 
> View attachment 217015


It is a smaller horn though with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

_Pterinochilus cf murinus?

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

CEC said:


> _Pterinochilus cf murinus?
> _


That's it!  It is a dark color form _P. murinus._
You're next!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

z32upgrader said:


> That's it!  It is a dark color form _P. murinus._
> You're next!


Where did you find that!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Try this one:


----------



## CyclingSam

CEC said:


> Try this one:
> 
> View attachment 217034


Avic. geroldi?


----------



## z32upgrader

cold blood said:


> Where did you find that!!!


It was mislabelled as a P. lugardi in this year's ATS Raffle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> It is a smaller horn though with them.


Yes it is not too big.


----------



## CEC

CyclingSam said:


> Avic. geroldi?


Nope.


----------



## louise f

CEC said:


> Try this one:
> 
> View attachment 217034


Avicularia sp guyana


----------



## CEC

louise f said:


> Avicularia sp guyana


Try again.


----------



## louise f

CEC said:


> Try again.


A. sp Guyana blue


----------



## louise f

Or maybe the A.kwitara


----------



## CEC

louise f said:


> Or maybe the A.kwitara


Keep guessing.


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia huriana


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia huriana


Incorrect, keep trying.


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. metallica


----------



## CEC

dragonfire1577 said:


> A. metallica


Sorry, no...


----------



## bryverine

Avicularia sp. Rio Berbice?


----------



## KezyGLA

This has got everyone thinking hard 

Hahaha


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia azuraklaasi


----------



## Tarantula20

Heres my guess _A. braunshauseni or A. purpurea_


----------



## CEC

bryverine said:


> Avicularia sp. Rio Berbice?


Nope.



KezyGLA said:


> This has got everyone thinking hard
> 
> Hahaha


A little tricky because it's a mature male. 



sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia azuraklaasi


Nope.



Tarantula20 said:


> Heres my guess _A. braunshauseni or A. purpurea_


I don't know where purpurea came from but you are correct with your first guess.  
It's a MM A. braunshauseni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula20

I was just naming all the avics I could think of, Ok here's my picture


----------



## sdsnybny

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## Tarantula20

Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

B. sabulosum or A. crinitum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma schroederi


----------



## Tarantula20

z32upgrader said:


> Brachypelma schroederi


 Correct a mundo


----------



## z32upgrader

Tarantula20 said:


> Correct a mundo


It's not hard when the photo is posted online somewhere.  Your turn will last longer if you use your own photos.
Here's one I just took of a spider I just acquired. Good luck!


----------



## Tarantula20

Darn I new someone would recognize it but I didn't have any picture of my T's on my phone


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

Juvenile Phormictopus cancerides?


----------



## z32upgrader

Leonardo the Mage said:


> Juvenile Phormictopus cancerides?


Nope.


----------



## sdsnybny

Tarantula20 said:


> Darn I new someone would recognize it but I didn't have any picture of my T's on my phone


Just an FYI you can not post pics that are not yours throughout the forum without permission from the owner and the game rules (page 1) is pics of your T's you own  or owned


----------



## sdsnybny

Sericopelma melanotarsum


----------



## KezyGLA

A. Caniceps?


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Sericopelma melanotarsum


Negative



KezyGLA said:


> A. Caniceps?


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Pamphobeteus fortis?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> Pamphobeteus fortis?


Incorrect


----------



## KezyGLA

z32upgrader said:


> Incorrect


If pamph we could be here a while. Any clues?


----------



## z32upgrader

We can eliminate the Pamphobeteus Genus entirely as well as Aphonopelma, Sericopelma and Phormictopus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

I'm stumped...

Last guess from me..

Acanthoscurria isubtilis?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> I'm stumped...
> 
> Last guess from me..
> 
> Acabthoscurria isubtilis?


Sorry, you didn't win.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Phlogius sp. "Stents"


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Phlogius sp. "Stents"


Keep guessing.  It's not on my invert list yet if anyone's looking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

There is a lot of brown Ts out there. It's a head scratcher for sure


----------



## z32upgrader

Any more guesses?  It's not a Brachypelma, Lasiodora, or Nhandu if that helps.


----------



## sdsnybny

Its a beautiful little T, looks to be NW but cant tell for sure. I think I recognize the enclosure size from some of the feeding video's on your channel. Is it dwarf species or juvenile?


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Its a beautiful little T, looks to be NW but cant tell for sure. I think I recognize the enclosure size from some of the feeding video's on your channel. Is it dwarf species or juvenile?


This one's brand new and has never been featured on my channel though I have reused an old enclosure for it.  It's still a sling as adults in this NW Genus grow pretty large.


----------



## CEC

Tough one.

_Acanthoscurria_ species?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Thistles

Is it a Vitalius? Wacketi or dubius maybe?


----------



## KezyGLA

@z32upgrader I am bursting to let it out now I know what it is...

..  But I won't. 


This is savage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns

Aphonopelma verheizi?


----------



## z32upgrader

crone said:


> Aphonopelma verheizi?


Not an Aphonopelma.  A hint is hidden in post #2124.


----------



## sdsnybny

Acanthoscurria juruenicola


----------



## CEC

_Acanthoscurria natalensis?_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

CEC said:


> _Acanthoscurria natalensis?_


You're so close!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Acanthoscurria paulensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

_Acanthoscurria chacoana_?


----------



## sdsnybny

sdsnybny said:


> Acanthoscurria juruenicola


----------



## z32upgrader

Keep guessing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider

z32upgrader said:


> Keep guessing.


You know man it's been a week , I think you win  _Guess That Spider_ . I don't think anybody is gonna get it right .


----------



## z32upgrader

If you feel that strongly about it, I'll pass the torch.  If I get more than three "Agrees" on this post, I'll reveal the species and name a successor.
*Edit*
There's three!  I give!
The spider pictured is a sling of _Acanthoscurria antillensis._
@KezyGLA was the first to guess the Genus, so he's up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KezyGLA

C'mon big guy


----------



## sdsnybny

I'm stumped, so I second the motion.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

I just want to know what it is because I want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Here goes


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Phormictopus sp. green ?


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> Phormictopus sp. green ?


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

G. rosea?


----------



## BobBarley

P. platus?


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> G. rosea?


Nope 


BobBarley said:


> P. platus?


 No


----------



## sdsnybny

C. meridionalis


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> C. meridionalis


No 


Hint: NW


----------



## Shawnee

Neoholothele incei olive? Young Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?


----------



## KezyGLA

Shawnee said:


> Neoholothele incei olive? Young Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?


No to both


----------



## Shawnee

My last guess; P. auratus ?


----------



## KezyGLA

Shawnee said:


> My last guess; P. auratus ?


No sorry. As much as I love that species, I'm afraid its not it. (Mine isn't that size yet )


----------



## Toff202

Grammostola porteri?


----------



## KezyGLA

Wow, I forgot about this it has been that long without any posts. 



Toff202 said:


> Grammostola porteri?


Nope not G. porteri can be found in the same country in the wild


----------



## KezyGLA

Anyone?


----------



## KezyGLA

This has been long. Someone must know this one


----------



## Crone Returns

KezyGLA said:


> This has been long. Someone must know this one


Acanthoscurius (sp) insubtilis? 
Wild guess from Paraguay spiders.


----------



## KezyGLA

crone said:


> Acanthoscurius (sp) insubtilis?
> Wild guess from Paraguay spiders.


Nope sorry


----------



## Thistles

Euathlus sp. Yellow or Blue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Ooooooh so close!!!!


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Euathlus sp. Yellow or Blue?


Great guess nearly there


----------



## antinous

E. truculentus?


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp north, E. parvulas


----------



## KezyGLA

Phormic28 said:


> E. truculentus?


Nope, v close



sdsnybny said:


> E. sp north, E. parvulas


Yes! Euthlus parvulus 

Phew, that took a while heheh


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Nope, v close
> 
> 
> Yes! Euthlus parvulus
> 
> Phew, that took a while heheh


Very difficult looking at just front legs, could have been many different T's


----------



## sdsnybny



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann

brachypelma sabulosum?


----------



## sdsnybny

Ceymann said:


> brachypelma sabulosum?


No sir


----------



## Toff202

Grammostola iheringi?


----------



## sdsnybny

Toff202 said:


> Grammostola iheringi?


Yes, a young sub adult male.


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> Yes, a young sub adult male.


It's stunning!

Here goes


----------



## KezyGLA

Toff202 said:


> It's stunning!
> 
> Here goes


Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Very difficult looking at just front legs, could have been many different T's


I know but you gotta make it interesting. Otherwise its too easy


----------



## Toff202

KezyGLA said:


> Pterinochilus chordatus


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

I knew it heheh. I have a pair and my female is exactly like this most of the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Here goes


----------



## Thistles

Avic juruensis or aurantiaca?


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Avic juruensis or aurantiaca?


Nope. I love the look of them though


----------



## Thistles

Iridopelma hirsutum? And I'm out


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia minatrix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Iridopelma hirsutum? And I'm out


No, sorry. 



sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia minatrix


Nailed it.


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 219213


Homoeomma sp. blue?


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 219213


A "my God she's cute A. seemani?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Homoeomma sp. blue?


Nope not Homoeomma sp Blue



crone said:


> A "my God she's cute A. seemani?


Yes Aphonopelma seemanni bcf female @ 2"
No fare you have one of HER sac mates. she just molted 3 days before that pic


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> Nope not Homoeomma sp Blue
> 
> 
> Yes Aphonopelma seemanni bcf female @ 2"
> No fare you have one of HER sac mates. she just molted 3 days before that pic


Aaaah yes.  Her sacmate the rascal....  Currently barricaded up again. 
But I have to pass because I have only 4 spitters and YOU would ALL know them!!  Especially you Boss since three of them came from you!


----------



## sdsnybny

crone said:


> Aaaah yes.  Her sacmate the rascal....  Currently barricaded up again.
> But I have to pass because I have only 4 spitters and YOU would ALL know them!!  Especially you Boss since three of them came from you!



LOL true, Ok @KezyGLA 
Go ahead and take another turn


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> LOL true, Ok @KezyGLA
> Go ahead and take another turn


Hand it over guys. Its bedtime for me


----------



## sdsnybny

OK


----------



## Spidermolt

sdsnybny said:


> OK
> View attachment 219219


Phormictopus cancerides? Best Guess I can give give with that striping


----------



## antinous

Phormictopus auratus or Phormictopus atrichomatus


----------



## KezyGLA

Pamphobetus fortis


----------



## sdsnybny

Spidermolt said:


> Phormictopus cancerides? Best Guess I can give give with that striping


Correct she is pushing 7"



Phormic28 said:


> Phormictopus auratus or Phormictopus atrichomatus


Nope to both, I have P. atrichomatus but she is not that big yet.



KezyGLA said:


> Pamphobetus fortis


Nope, my female P. fortis is just hitting 3.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

It's amazing how variable _Phormictopus cancerides _ are. Range from goldenish, to brownish and to even purple!


----------



## sdsnybny

Th


Phormic28 said:


> It's amazing how variable _Phormictopus cancerides _ are. Range from goldenish, to brownish and to even purple!


This girl looks very copper colored when viewed from overhead.


----------



## sdsnybny

@Spidermolt 
You're up


----------



## sdsnybny

bump @Spidermolt


----------



## Hydrazine

I'll take over. Just an easy one to keep it rolling.


----------



## antinous

_Grammastola porteri?_


----------



## Hydrazine

Nope

_eye twitches at "Gramm*a*stola"_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antinous

Haha sorry, was a bit preoccupied while typing. Is it a _rosea?_


----------



## sdsnybny

_Grammostola concepcion_


----------



## Hydrazine

Phormic28 said:


> Haha sorry, was a bit preoccupied while typing. Is it a _rosea?_


Yep, it's a rosea. At least what was called a rosea last time I checked. Previously used to be called G.rosea RCF.

Here's a photo under different lighting.






Your turn (unless some certified Grammostola expert concludes I in fact have something different than I thought LOL )


----------



## antinous

Haha well here goes nothing:


----------



## kooky

i honestly have no idea so lets go! 
G.Pulchra xD


----------



## antinous

Nope


----------



## Thistles

Phormictopus cancerides sling


----------



## antinous

Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

P. sp "Green"


----------



## antinous

Nope.


----------



## sdsnybny

Maybe one of your new acquisitions then 

Pamphobeteus cf. nigricolor
Pamphobeteus sp. Santa Domingo


----------



## antinous

Nope and nope lol


----------



## Thistles

Pamphobeteus antinous?


----------



## antinous

Nope


----------



## Moonohol

Phormic28 said:


> Haha well here goes nothing:
> 
> View attachment 219639


H. minax?


----------



## antinous

Nope.



sdsnybny said:


> P. sp "Green"


I'll just give it to you, it's sp. 'all green' a bit different than green though haha


----------



## sdsnybny

Phormic28 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just give it to you, it's sp. 'all green' a bit different than green though haha


Thanks, there are 3 diff Phormictopus greens as far as I have read. Who knows could end up being different color morphs of same T.


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## antinous

P. sp. 'machala'?


----------



## sdsnybny

Phormic28 said:


> P. sp. 'machala'?


No sir


----------



## Spidermolt

sdsnybny said:


> @Spidermolt
> You're up


Sorry guys my computer broke the other day so I couldn't join in. I'll be out for a while until I get it repaired.


----------



## sdsnybny

Spidermolt said:


> Sorry guys my computer broke the other day so I couldn't join in. I'll be out for a while until I get it repaired.


OH damn, Puter problems suck good luck.


----------



## Spidermolt

Since I'm here Pamphobeteus platyomma? Wild guesstha


sdsnybny said:


> OH damn, Puter problems suck good luck.


Thanks! Also is this a type of Pamphobeteus?


----------



## sdsnybny

Spidermolt said:


> Since I'm here Pamphobeteus platyomma? Wild guesstha
> 
> 
> Thanks! Also is this a type of Pamphobeteus?


No and Yes in that order


----------



## Thistles

Pamphobeteus fortis? cf. nigricolor?


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Pamphobeteus fortis? cf. nigricolor?


Pamphobeteus fortis, yes freshly molted juvenile female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Pamphobeteus fortis, yes freshly molted juvenile female


Yay! Broke my long losing streak. She's very pretty and _very _fresh!


----------



## sdsnybny

_Augacephalus breyeri_


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> _Augacephalus breyeri_


bingo lol that was fast!


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> bingo lol that was fast!


Those legs!!! gave it away


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Those legs!!! gave it away


I hoped the hammock might throw you off. Figured it was time for an OW.


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## Thistles

Poecilotheria striata?


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Poecilotheria striata?


Tag your it!!


----------



## Thistles




----------



## sdsnybny

LOL I think I recognize that booty...maybe P. irminia? I never see my girl and she has never offered a hug. lucky you!


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> LOL I think I recognize that booty...maybe P. irminia? I never see my girl and she has never offered a hug. lucky you!


Nope! Got an even worse attitude


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Probably wrong. O. violaceps?


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> Probably wrong. O. violaceps?


Nope but good guess.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. reduncus?


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. reduncus?


You were closer with guessing Omothymus.


----------



## Venom1080

Lampropelma sp. borneo black? L. nigerrium?


----------



## sdsnybny

_Omothymus schioedtei _


----------



## Thistles

I will accept 2 answers. None have been given yet. Omothymus is close, but not the correct genus.

Edit: I guess I will accept 3 answers, one of which has Omothymus as the genus. Damn taxonomy...


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Omothymus sp. hati hati? my third and final guess.


----------



## Thistles

YagerManJennsen said:


> Omothymus sp. hati hati? my third and final guess.


nope!


----------



## Realevil1

Is there rules or guidelines to this game?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Realevil1 said:


> Is there rules or guidelines to this game?


You can only have 3 guesses, you upload a picture of one of your own Tarantulas when it is your turn which is after you guess right.


----------



## Realevil1

Well i think Omothymus was revised into some other groups but I am gunna guess Cyriopagopus albostriatum - Thailand Zebra


----------



## Thistles

Realevil1 said:


> Well i think Omothymus was revised into some other groups but I am gunna guess Cyriopagopus albostriatum - Thailand Zebra


Nope!

The former Cyriopagopus are now mostly Omothymus and what we had been calling Haplopelma were actually Cyriopagopus all along.

You guys are in the right neighborhood


----------



## Realevil1

oh i thought that revision was the other way around durp..

Well my next guess considering the revision in that case would then have to be Omothymus thorelli.


----------



## Thistles

Realevil1 said:


> oh i thought that revision was the other way around durp..
> 
> Well my next guess considering the revision in that case would then have to be Omothymus thorelli.


Nuh-uh. I believe she's mentioned by name in that paper, though.


----------



## Hydrazine

And I thought Avicularia was a messy genus..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Obviously Atelerix algirus (this is a joke I'm just stumped lol)


----------



## Thistles

I've given a lot of hints... Need another? I don't want to spoil the fun though.


----------



## viper69

Thistles said:


> I've given a lot of hints... Need another? I don't want to spoil the fun though.


Phormingochilus carpenteri

Guess this one below.


----------



## Crone Returns

viper69 said:


> Phormingochilus carpenteri
> 
> Guess this one below.
> 
> View attachment 220004


Dupas bumblebeeis


----------



## sdsnybny

Davus pentaloris sling


----------



## viper69

crone said:


> Dupas bumblebeeis


No



sdsnybny said:


> Davus pentaloris sling


No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

N. incei or N. fasciaaurinigra


----------



## viper69

sdsnybny said:


> N. incei or N. fasciaaurinigra


Let us know when you decide


----------



## sdsnybny

viper69 said:


> Let us know when you decide


I have 3 guesses those are 2 and 3


----------



## viper69

sdsnybny said:


> I have 3 guesses those are 2 and 3


Oh I see.

Guess #2- Wrong

Guess #3- Correct


----------



## sdsnybny

viper69 said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> Guess #2- Wrong
> 
> Guess #3- Correct


Thanks Glad to see that N. fasciaaurinigra is finally making its way into the hobby, I want some.....


----------



## sdsnybny

Real easy one


----------



## viper69

sdsnybny said:


> Thanks Glad to see that N. fasciaaurinigra is finally making its way into the hobby, I want some.....


It's going to be a while for sure before they are as common as incei. I agree, I've been waiting years to get one. This one is a juvi female too!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Megaphobema mesomelas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Megaphobema mesomelas


Come on Greg are you pulling my leg???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> Real easy one
> View attachment 220007


Brachypelma boehemi??


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Come on Greg are you pulling my leg???


Yes I am. It's clearly a Brachypelma.  I was just out and didn't have access to any photos on my iPod. 
Now, a real guess since I'm home:
B. baumgarteni


----------



## sdsnybny

crone said:


> Brachypelma boehemi??


Yes but spelled a bit different _Brachypelma boehmei_


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Yes I am. It's clearly a Brachypelma.  I was just out and don't have access to any photos on my iPod.


For a minute I thought you had or needed medication I think I have seen you feed a female _boehmei_  in your videos


----------



## Crone Returns

Choose someone Boss


----------



## Crone Returns

Ok ok.


----------



## sdsnybny

Sneaky pink bellied water hater, I have many different color morphs of that species.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

So A. seemanni is taken then sdsnybny?


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> So A. seemanni is taken then sdsnybny?


No I have insider inf Connie has 4 T's 3 of which came from me. So I'm self disqualified.
That T's 2 sisters reside with me and both regularly hide, fill, empty, bury their water dish.


----------



## z32upgrader

In that case, A. seemanni


----------



## sdsnybny



Reactions: Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Crone Returns

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 220022


Okaaay. You're it z32upgrader. You have my permission to also call her "Dish buryier Impette of Satan."


----------



## z32upgrader

Yay! Just came into possession of a breeding pair of this species.  Very excited! The female:


----------



## Crone Returns

z32upgrader said:


> Yay! Just came into possession of a breeding pair of this species.  Very excited! The female:
> View attachment 220026


Phamphobeteus sp mascara?


----------



## z32upgrader

crone said:


> Phamphobeteus sp mascara?


Nope.


----------



## Thistles

Lyrognathus giannisposatoi!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> Lyrognathus giannisposatoi!


You got it!


----------



## Thistles

Love me some Lyros  is your male mature? My female is blocked off to molt right now.

I'm at work so here's an easy one for now:

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Love me some Lyros  is your male mature? My female is blocked off to molt right now.
> 
> I'm at work so here's an easy one for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220039


Hmmm, looks like a MM E. rufescens


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Hmmm, looks like a MM E. rufescens


 Not quite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> Love me some Lyros  is your male mature? My female is blocked off to molt right now.


No, both are still immature.
Guessing E. uatuman.


----------



## Thistles

z32upgrader said:


> No, both are still immature.
> Guessing E. uatuman.


 Also not quite

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Let's try Ephebopus cyanognathus.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

z32upgrader said:


> Let's try Ephebopus cyanognathus.


That's the one! He looks deceptively red in that pic, waiting outside the lair of his lady love.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Next is this little beauty:


----------



## Nephrite

Hmm.. a Phormictopus cancerides?


----------



## z32upgrader

Nephrite said:


> Hmm.. a Phormictopus cancerides?


No.


----------



## z32upgrader

Come play with me!  @EulersK, @coldblood @Venom1080 @louise f @KezyGLA @dragonfire1577 etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EulersK

But I'm so bad at this game 

It looks like a Phlogius. It's certainly a burrower, I can see the hole. Three guesses, yeah? 

Phlogius sp.? 
Juvenile H. gigas? (I doubt it, too dark)


----------



## z32upgrader

EulersK said:


> But I'm so bad at this game
> 
> It looks like a Phlogius. It's certainly a burrower, I can see the hole. Three guesses, yeah?
> 
> Phlogius sp.?
> Juvenile H. gigas? (I doubt it, too dark)


You're on the right track! It's an old world burrower, but not either of those.  Thanks for playing! Please do come back soon!


----------



## EulersK

Um... Lyrognathus giannisposatoi?  Didn't you post this species just a few posts ago?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

EulersK said:


> Um... Lyrognathus giannisposatoi?  Didn't you post this species just a few posts ago?


I did post photos at the top of this page.  This, however, is a different species.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## louise f

lyrognathus robustus

Reactions: Love 1 | Cake 1


----------



## z32upgrader

louise f said:


> lyrognathus robustus


Nope, sorry.  Not a _Lyrognathus_ if that helps.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## EulersK

P. muticus

[/sarcasm]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_Chilobrachys brevipes?_


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> _Chilobrachys brevipes?_


Nope.  This spider is not in that Genus.


----------



## creepa

Haploclastus nilgirinus

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## z32upgrader

creepa said:


> Haploclastus nilgirinus


You got it!


----------



## sdsnybny

lyrognathus robustus or _Lyrognathus crotalus........_just guessing

Damn to late

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 2


----------



## creepa

z32upgrader said:


> You got it!


Gorgeous species!!, they are high on my wanted list...

Anyone who wants to put up a pic can take my place...


----------



## KezyGLA

creepa said:


> Gorgeous species!!, they are high on my wanted list...
> 
> Anyone who wants to put up a pic can take my place...


Who was closest then? @z32upgrader


----------



## z32upgrader

Let's let creepa's fellow European have a turn then. You're up @louise f

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

Ohh me well ok then, 2 sec gotta come up with a pic

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f

Allrightiee then, guess away people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is it a psalmo?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## louise f

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is it a psalmo?


Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

The gold bands look familiar...

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

YagerManJennsen said:


> The gold bands look familiar...


Yup, come on you can do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

louise f said:


> Yup, come on you can do it


T. gigas

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is it a psalmo?


Ahahaha first instincts heehe

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

YagerManJennsen said:


> T. gigas


No no not even close  Keep guessing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

E. uatuman?

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

I can say this much, it is not an aboreal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

KezyGLA said:


> E. uatuman?


Close

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Ephebopus _uatuman, Ephebopus cyanognathus,  or Ephebopus rufescens_

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> Ephebopus _uatuman, Ephebopus cyanognathus,  or Ephebopus rufescens_


You got it, the Ephebopus cyanognathus. Your up

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Awch I should have went 3 in a row.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## sdsnybny



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 220451


Cyclosternum fasciatum?


----------



## EulersK

A C. cyaneopubescens with photoshopped color?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Jones0911 said:


> Cyclosternum fasciatum?


Davus fasciatum


----------



## Jones0911

KezyGLA said:


> Davus fasciatum



Moved to a new genus?


----------



## KezyGLA

Jones0911 said:


> Moved to a new genus?


Recently yes and I would agree with you


----------



## louise f

cyriocosmus chicoi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Jones0911 said:


> Cyclosternum fasciatum?


Recent paper has these reclassified



EulersK said:


> A C. cyaneopubescens with photoshopped color?


 No photoshop just a 4i GBB sling 



KezyGLA said:


> Davus fasciatum


Same paper above has these as never having been in the hobby. All forms as far as I read are now D. pentalore

This article is what you need, I cant find the link I used to download the pdf file and I'm not sure i can or am allowed to post it here. There are good drawings and pics of the tru D, fasciatum as well as D. pentalore.
*Revised Taxonomic Placement of the Species in the Central American Genera Davus O. Pickard-Cambridge, 1892, Metriopelma Becker, 1878, and Schizopelma F. O. Pickard-Cambridge, 1897, with Comments on Species in Related Genera (Araneae: Theraphosidae)*


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> cyriocosmus chicoi


Nope just a tiny GBB sling

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## EulersK

@sdsnybny 
The colors look so wrong! Eh, I'll take it. I wish I was home, I don't have any good/hard pics on me! Here's a freebie


----------



## sdsnybny

HMMM what could that be........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> HMMM what could that be........


You're supposed to catch the bone when one is thrown to you.


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> You're supposed to catch the bone when one is thrown to you.


I did I did just not sure I wanted to chew said bone LOL

Euathlus sp "Green" aka Triss


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> I did I did just not sure I wanted to chew said bone LOL
> 
> Euathlus sp "Green" aka Triss


Boom goes the dynamite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## BobBarley

B. smithi, B. annitha?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> B. smithi, B. annitha?


Correct B. smithi


----------



## BobBarley

Easy one...


----------



## KezyGLA

N. chromatus?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> N. chromatus?


Yup


----------



## dragonfire1577

I predict the next picture will be an Aphonopelma caniceps. I mean sure this is probably a wasted guess but there is always a small chance that somehow that's what gets posted lol.


----------



## KezyGLA

Here goes.

Lol second pic. The first was inserted as meant to be in diff thread


----------



## dragonfire1577

G. Pulchra


----------



## z32upgrader

P. cancerides


----------



## dragonfire1577

Going off the last guess P. Platus


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> G. Pulchra


Nope sorry


z32upgrader said:


> P. cancerides


nope


dragonfire1577 said:


> Going off the last guess P. Platus


no sorry


----------



## sdsnybny

Phormictopus cautus


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Phormictopus cautus


 You got it! Well done.


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 220504


Haven't you posted this one before?


----------



## sdsnybny

I'm not sure after 2356 posts its possible


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> I'm not sure after 2356 posts its possible


Yep, Post #1793
Aphonopelma paloma.  I remember because I guessed it right last time you posted it.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## sdsnybny

OK LOL Greg you're it


----------



## z32upgrader

Ok, I'm posting this and going to sleep! I've been up filming my B. vagans molting.  She finally flipped back over.
Next! Just took this photo.  Enjoy!


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. Chalcodes, A. Hentzi


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. Chalcodes, A. Hentzi, A. Anax


----------



## dragonfire1577

Oh I wasn't trying to make a new post I was trying to edit and somehow messed up.


----------



## z32upgrader

Strike three, you're out!


dragonfire1577 said:


> Oh I wasn't trying to make a new post I was trying to edit and somehow messed up.


It's none of those.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Chilobrachys huahini?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> Chilobrachys huahini?


Nope.


----------



## KezyGLA

A. moderatum?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> A. moderatum?


Bingo!  This is the smallest of my three females, around 1.5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

z32upgrader said:


> Bingo!  This is the smallest of my three females, around 1.5".


I envy you.


----------



## KezyGLA




----------



## creepa

Dolichothele bolivianum


----------



## KezyGLA

creepa said:


> Dolichothele bolivianum


Nope sorry. Thats one of my favourites though


----------



## sdsnybny

D. diamantinensis


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> D. diamantinensis


No but that is on the need list aha


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. Amazonica


----------



## sdsnybny

Thrixopelma lagunas or just a GBB, the bright light is making it difficult


----------



## EulersK

P. cancerides sling


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> A. Amazonica


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

EulersK said:


> P. cancerides sling


Nope, good guess though.


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Thrixopelma lagunas or just a GBB, the bright light is making it difficult


Nope sorry. Hint, @EulersK guess was in the right direction.


----------



## EulersK

KezyGLA said:


> Nope sorry. Hint, @EulersK guess was in the right direction.


P. atrichomatus?
P. sp. "Blue"?

The setae gave away Phormictopus


----------



## BobBarley

P. platus?


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> P. platus?


Correct!



EulersK said:


> P. atrichomatus?
> P. sp. "Blue"?
> 
> The setae gave away Phormictopus


Close mate, you nearly had it too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BobBarley

Hehe...


----------



## EulersK

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 220620
> 
> Hehe...


That could be anything 

L. parahybana? 
B. vagans?


----------



## BobBarley

EulersK said:


> That could be anything
> 
> L. parahybana?
> B. vagans?


Lol no.

Hint:  It's a small species.


----------



## KezyGLA

Nhandu chromatus, A. genic?

Edit: Just seen your last post


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Nhandu chromatus, A. genic?


Nope, small species man.


----------



## KezyGLA

Ami sp. panama?


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Ami sp. panama?


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Well I guess I'm out aha


----------



## EulersK

Euathlus species?


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus sp Red


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> Euathlus sp Red


Yes


----------



## sdsnybny

OK lets make this considerably MORE challenging (read near impossible) LOL


----------



## EulersK

*OH COME ON
*
The most focused thing in that picture is the vent.

Aluminum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> *OH COME ON
> *
> The most focused thing in that picture is the vent.
> 
> Aluminum?


Come on you can see the braids on Jefferson 
Ok bigger pic worse focus, but its soooo tiny LOL

Reactions: Meh 1


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## EulersK

L. parahybana? 

I'm going to keep guessing that. It'll be right eventually.


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudohapalopus sp "blue"


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> L. parahybana?
> 
> I'm going to keep guessing that. It'll be right eventually.


That will never be right till the picture changes



z32upgrader said:


> Pseudohapalopus sp "blue"


No Sir just a teeny bit bigger than those dust specs, I have one finally 1.5" and not sure I ever want to raise one that small again.


----------



## sdsnybny

This was mostly a ruse so If you want I will put up an easier pic wouldn't want you to strain yourself.


----------



## EulersK

Well it's definitely a NW terrestrial, I can say that much.


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> Well it's definitely a NW terrestrial, I can say that much.


Yes Sir it is


----------



## EulersK

Don't post a better picture! 

Is it a Brachy?


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> Don't post a better picture!
> 
> Is it a Brachy?


Wasn't going to be a better pic but a different T all together....and no not a Brachy


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> Wasn't going to be a better pic but a different T all together....and no not a Brachy


A Grammy?


----------



## Venom1080

OH GOODY MORE 1/16" SLINGS! what fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> A Grammy?


Nope not a Grammy



Venom1080 said:


> OH GOODY MORE 1/16" SLINGS! what fun.


actually its about 1/4-3/16th but yeah tiny ass sling

Hint;
These were produced by a notable member of AB and may be only the second time for a US breeding


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Nope not a Grammy
> 
> 
> actually its about 1/4-3/16th but yeah tiny ass sling
> 
> Hint;
> These were produced by a notable member of AB and may be only the second time for a US breeding


P victorii?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> P victorii?


Boy I wish!!!, I don't think they hit US soil yet, maybe soon though.


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Boy I wish!!!, I don't think they hit US soil yet, maybe soon though.


is it a dwarf??


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> is it a dwarf??


Nope but most of its genus is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

E. truculentus?


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Nope but most of its genus is


is it a Metriopelma or Dolichothele?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> is it a Metriopelma or Dolichothele?


No sir, not either of those genus.


----------



## Venom1080

Davus pentalore?


----------



## Venom1080

Hapalopus sp.?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> Davus pentalore?





Venom1080 said:


> Hapalopus sp.?


Neither genus


----------



## YagerManJennsen

littlepinkspider sp. giveupis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

Venom1080 said:


> Hapalopus sp.?


im out of guesses, could you plz pm me the answer, very interested.


----------



## sdsnybny

ROFLMAO!!!!!


YagerManJennsen said:


> littlebluespider sp. giveupis


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!


Scooby Doo is that you?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is it an Ami genus?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is it an Ami genus?


already guessed nope, I left a second clue three posts up


----------



## YagerManJennsen

N. incei ?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> N. incei ?


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

H. incei?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> is it a dwarf??





sdsnybny said:


> Nope but most of its genus is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

*don't take this one seriously guys*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Ok in the interest of continuing this game I'm going to put up the answer. Next person to post can put up a new T.

Euathlus sp "Blue" sling bred by Austin S

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

so its open to anyone?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> so its open to anyone?


you posted first, tag your it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

At school right now, will post when I get home. If I forget just let me know.


----------



## sdsnybny

@YagerManJennsen


----------



## Venom1080

for the sake of keeping things rolling...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> for the sake of keeping things rolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220947


Ephebopus rufescens


----------



## Venom1080

Moonohol said:


> Ephebopus rufescens


no


----------



## z32upgrader

Omothymus sp "Borneo Black"


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> Omothymus sp "Borneo Black"


no
kind of slightly closer
also im pretty sure its still Lampropelma.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> @YagerManJennsen


*facepalming*


----------



## matypants

lampropelma nigerrimum?


----------



## Venom1080

matypants said:


> lampropelma nigerrimum?


already guessed.


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> no
> kind of slightly closer
> also im pretty sure its still Lampropelma.


Oh yeah, you're right.  Since it's officially still undescribed, it stays the same.
Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" it isn't!
***Edited for clarification
(The spider we're all guessing on is not a Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

off to bed now, i'll check back tomorrow prob around 3pm


----------



## z32upgrader

O. violaceopes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa

Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger


----------



## dragonfire1577

z32upgrader said:


> (The spider we're all guessing on is not a Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" )


Ooh its Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> O. violaceopes


yup youre up.


----------



## z32upgrader

Next up is this!


----------



## Venom1080

Thrigmopoeus trucalentus


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> Thrigmopoeus trucalentus


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

Chilobrachys huahini


----------



## Moonohol

z32upgrader said:


> Next up is this!
> View attachment 220997


Tapinauchenius plumipes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> Chilobrachys huahini


Nope, not an Asian species


----------



## z32upgrader

Moonohol said:


> Tapinauchenius plumipes


That's the one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

z32upgrader said:


> That's the one!


Ayyyyy I finally got one! Let's keep this going...


----------



## Venom1080

LP? L difficilis?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> LP? L difficilis?


It is indeed an LD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

next..


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. ornata


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> next..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220999


P. rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

P. subfusca?


----------



## Venom1080

Moonohol said:


> P. rufilata


yup, 6 months later and its a 5" female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. ornata


tough to tell when theyre small arent they?


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> yup, 6 months later and its a 5" female.


They are one of my favorite Pokies. I'm a sucker for anything green! 
This one should be easy:


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Venom1080 said:


> tough to tell when theyre small arent they?


also tough to tell when you've never owned a pokie...maybe one day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CEC

_Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Moonohol said:


> They are one of my favorite Pokies. I'm a sucker for anything green!
> This one should be easy:
> View attachment 221001


p. metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

Moonohol said:


> They are one of my favorite Pokies. I'm a sucker for anything green!
> This one should be easy:
> View attachment 221001


P. metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

lool we all three said p. metallica within 60 seconds of eachother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

Damn

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

EulersK said:


> Damn


did you have a good pic in mind?


----------



## Moonohol

CEC said:


> _Poecilotheria metallica_





YagerManJennsen said:


> p. metallica





EulersK said:


> P. metallica


Ding ding ding! This pic was right before she molted in my care for the first time. @CEC got it first.


----------



## CEC

Quick to the punch. 

Try this one:


----------



## Moonohol

CEC said:


> Quick to the punch.
> 
> Try this one:
> View attachment 221003


A. diversipes


----------



## CEC

Moonohol said:


> A. diversipes


Nope.


----------



## z32upgrader

A. metallica


----------



## Venom1080

A sp kiwitra river or something like that.


----------



## Moonohol

A. amazonica


----------



## z32upgrader

Last guesses for me:
_Avicularia geroldi
Avicularia bicegoi_


----------



## CEC

z32upgrader said:


> A. metallica


Nope



Venom1080 said:


> A sp kiwitra river or something like that.


Nope



Moonohol said:


> A. amazonica


Nope



z32upgrader said:


> Last guesses for me:
> _Avicularia geroldi
> Avicularia bicegoi_


Yes, _Avicularia geroldi._


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Thistles said:


> Lyrognathus giannisposatoi!


<3

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Last spider pic for me for a while:

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Moonohol

z32upgrader said:


> Last spider pic for me for a while:
> View attachment 221005


P. chordatus


----------



## CEC

_Pterinochilus chordatus_


----------



## z32upgrader

Moonohol said:


> P. chordatus


Very good.  Beat CEC to it!  He was probably wasting time with italics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moonohol

z32upgrader said:


> Very good.  Beat CEC to it!  He was probably wasting time with italics


Haha, well he was _technically_ MORE correct than I was... 
I'm running out of Ts now, this'll be my last for a while as well, it's a real toughie too :


----------



## matypants

Hapalopus triseriatus?


----------



## Moonohol

matypants said:


> Hapalopus triseriatus?


Nope, but you're close!


----------



## matypants

Hapalopus sp. Colombia?


----------



## Moonohol

matypants said:


> Hapalopus sp. Colombia?


Yeah! Bonus points if you can guess large/small...


----------



## matypants

I'm going to say Hapalopus sp. Columbia small?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

matypants said:


> I'm going to say Hapalopus sp. Columbia small?


You got it!


----------



## matypants

Awesome! \(^_^)/

Ok, here is my post for a guess:


----------



## sdsnybny

Iridopelma zorodes


----------



## z32upgrader

Iridopelma katiae. Thanks Google image search!
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread896752/pg1
You make it too easy when you post an image that's not your own.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

@matypants 
Per 1st page game rules you can only use picks of your own T's


----------



## z32upgrader

Next is this:


----------



## KezyGLA

Brachypelma verdezi?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> Brachypelma verdezi?


Nope.


----------



## Moonohol

z32upgrader said:


> Next is this:
> View attachment 221037


B. boehmei


----------



## z32upgrader

Moonohol said:


> B. boehmei


Not boehmei


----------



## KezyGLA

A. natalensis?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> A. natalensis?


Try again.


----------



## KezyGLA

P. atrichomatus?


----------



## z32upgrader

Sorry Kezy, it's not a Phormictopus.


----------



## KezyGLA

It was my pleasure folks


----------



## Moonohol

B. annitha


----------



## z32upgrader

Moonohol said:


> B. annitha


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

G pulchra, B vagans?


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> G pulchra, B vagans?


Nope.  No one has even guessed the correct genus yet.


----------



## Venom1080

Lasiodora klugi


----------



## symbol

I'm gonna go with _Bumba cabocla_.


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> Lasiodora klugi





symbol said:


> I'm gonna go with _Bumba cabocla_.


Keep guessing guys.


----------



## Moonohol

A. chalcodes


----------



## z32upgrader

Moonohol said:


> A. chalcodes


Nope.


----------



## z32upgrader

Ok, to make it a little easier, a different angle on the same spider.  This'll probably be guessed quick now. He wanted my poking stick more than the roach I was poking.


----------



## EulersK

z32upgrader said:


> Ok, to make it a little easier, a different angle on the same spider.  This'll probably be guessed quick now. He wanted my poking stick more than the roach I was poking.
> View attachment 221142


Chilobrachys sp. "Electric Blue" (or whatever it's called now)?


----------



## z32upgrader

EulersK said:


> Chilobrachys sp. "Electric Blue" (or whatever it's called now)?


Nope, wrong hemisphere.


----------



## EulersK

z32upgrader said:


> Nope, wrong hemisphere.


That's what we call a swing and a miss. 

To be fair, I went back and looked at your original picture. Yeah, no way it's a chilo haha


----------



## KezyGLA

z32upgrader said:


> Ok, to make it a little easier, a different angle on the same spider.  This'll probably be guessed quick now. He wanted my poking stick more than the roach I was poking.
> View attachment 221142


Damn. I know what it is now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## KezyGLA

Next time I will wait for the hints instead of jumping right in aha


----------



## z32upgrader

EulersK said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus


It is not.  One guess remaining!


----------



## KezyGLA

Its on my wishlist


----------



## EulersK

KezyGLA said:


> Its on my wishlist


Because that narrows it down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia/blue


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia/blue


Nope.  I have one of those, but this isn't it.


----------



## sdsnybny

Aphonopelma burica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## symbol

_Aphonopelma anax_?


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Aphonopelma burica


That's the one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## KezyGLA

z32upgrader said:


> That's the one!


Knew it


----------



## z32upgrader

Selenocosmia aruana


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Selenocosmia aruana


 No Sir


----------



## EulersK

H. gigas?
P. muticus?


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> H. gigas?
> P. muticus?


Two strikes in one swing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> Two strikes in one swing


P. metallica?

That right there was the equivalent of me putting down the bat, going to the bleachers, and eating cheesecake while everyone else plays.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

nope garlic fries dude LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Phlogius crassipes?


----------



## scott308

T. blondi
T. stirmi
T. apophysis


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Phlogius crassipes?


No sir incorrect genuis



scott308 said:


> T. blondi
> T. stirmi
> T. apophysis


None of those strike 1,2,3......


----------



## KezyGLA

Selenotypus sp. gold?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Selenotypus sp. gold?


No Sir


----------



## antinous

_Selenocosmia arndsti_
_Selenocosmia obscura
Selenocosmia effra_


----------



## sdsnybny

Phormic28 said:


> _Selenocosmia arndsti
> Selenocosmia obscura
> Selenocosmia effra_


No sir not those either


----------



## Moonohol

Selenocosmia stirlingi


----------



## sdsnybny

Moonohol said:


> Selenocosmia stirlingi


No Sir


----------



## YagerManJennsen

chilobrachys huahini?????


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> chilobrachys huahini?????


Nope


----------



## creepa

Selenocosmia samarae


----------



## sdsnybny

creepa said:


> Selenocosmia samarae


Yes that's the one


----------



## creepa

Awsome species..., hope to get my hands on them.

Anyone who feels the urge to put up a foto can take my place...


----------



## z32upgrader

I'll step in to keep it rolling:


----------



## Moonohol

z32upgrader said:


> I'll step in to keep it rolling:
> View attachment 221424


Aphonopelma anax


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. hentzi?

B. verdezi?


----------



## z32upgrader

Moonohol said:


> Aphonopelma anax


Nope


YagerManJennsen said:


> A. hentzi?
> 
> B. verdezi?


Nu-uh.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Bigbrownus hairyspooderus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Aphonopelma hentzi


Already guessed!


----------



## CEC

_Aphonopelma eutylenum_?

If your trying to fool us with (I'm guessing) an immature, heavy premolt specimen with a faint eutylenum like carapace mask, well then, touche! Although, if my memory is correct, I do remember pics of another species that resembles yours... 

_Aphonopelma chalcodes?_


----------



## z32upgrader

CEC said:


> _Aphonopelma eutylenum_?
> 
> If your trying to fool us with (I'm guessing) an immature, heavy premolt specimen with a faint eutylenum like carapace mask, well then, touche! Although, if my memory is correct, I do remember pics of another species that resembles yours...
> 
> _Aphonopelma chalcodes?_


Nope, and it's not in premolt.  This one still eats like a pig.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is it a juvie that has not molted into mature colors yet?


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is it a juvie that has not molted into mature colors yet?


It's about 2", so yes it has its adult colors.


----------



## CEC

z32upgrader said:


> Nope, and it's not in premolt.  This one still eats like a pig.


Ok, cuz this genus is already hard to tell apart without at least locality data.

Final guess...
_Aphonopelma gabeli_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

CEC said:


> Ok, cuz this genus is already hard to tell apart without at least locality data.
> 
> Final guess...
> _Aphonopelma gabeli_


You did it!  It is _A. gabeli._


----------



## CEC

z32upgrader said:


> You did it!  It is _A. gabeli._


At first, I thought it might be a "Carlsbad Green" but couldn't for the life of me remember what scientific name it acquired.

Shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## YagerManJennsen

ummmmm its an avic?


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> ummmmm its an avic?


What do you think? It's definitely apart of the Avicularinae Sub-Family.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. purpurea?


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia sp "Blue Velvet"


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. purpurea?


Try again, not purple enough. 



sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia sp "Blue Velvet"


Guess again, not blue enough.


----------



## Moonohol

CEC said:


> At first, I thought it might be a "Carlsbad Green" but couldn't for the life of me remember what scientific name it acquired.
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard...
> View attachment 221507


Tapinauchenius violaceus


----------



## YagerManJennsen

T. plumipes?


----------



## CEC

Moonohol said:


> Tapinauchenius violaceus


Nope. 



YagerManJennsen said:


> T. plumipes?


Keep guessing.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

was Tapinauchenius the right genus?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Avicularia sp Ecuador ?


----------



## louise f

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus


----------



## Moonohol

T. cupreus


----------



## Venom1080

A aurantiaca?
haha @louise f you think im that far off?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> was Tapinauchenius the right genus?


Not a Tapi.



YagerManJennsen said:


> Avicularia sp Ecuador ?


Still not purple enough.



louise f said:


> Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus


No, I wish. Got to be my favorite Tapi. Wish I had Doc's DeLorean to travel back to 2011 when every dealer and thier Mom were offering them. They rarely pop up for sale in the US nowadays.



Moonohol said:


> T. cupreus


Read my first statement.



Venom1080 said:


> A aurantiaca?
> haha @louise f you think im that far off?


Haha No... but they are native to the same country. So not completely off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moonohol

A. sp. Peru purple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f

Venom1080 said:


> A aurantiaca?
> haha @louise f you think im that far off?


Hehe, nope but i have the aurantiaca and it sure does not look like it


----------



## Venom1080

louise f said:


> Hehe, nope but i have the aurantiaca and it sure does not look like it


well, according to google images it does... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CEC

Moonohol said:


> A. sp. Peru purple


Negatory.



louise f said:


> Hehe, nope but i have the aurantiaca and it sure does not look like it


Sure doesn't but closer than some previous guesses.



Venom1080 said:


> well, according to google images it does... lol


Hmm, I have no idea why the #1 go-to source for Theraphosidae identification didn't work out for ya. Really weird cuz I have been IDing unknown Avic and Pampho MMs for breeding purposes for years using google images, always dead on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

CEC said:


> Hmm, I have no idea why the #1 go-to source for Theraphosidae identification didn't work out for ya. Really weird cuz I have been IDing unknown Avic and Pampho MMs for breeding purposes for years using google images, always dead on.


hahahahahaha......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Does it have adult colors?


----------



## Moonohol

I'm pretty sure there are only two more species in the subfamily Aviculariinae that come from Peru, so we've got to be close by now... lol


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> Does it have adult colors?


She is mature, but this species when using flash goes through some major color changes through out their molt cycle. Without flash they look pretty much the same.



Moonohol said:


> I'm pretty sure there are only two more species in the subfamily Aviculariinae that come from Peru, so we've got to be close by now... lol


More than two left in the hobby that are described, not to mention, the species not described.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

avicularia. amazonas purple


----------



## CEC

louise f said:


> avicularia. amazonas purple


Nope, same as sp. Peru Purple. In America at least, we have dropped the "Amazonas" to not be confused with sp. Amazonica. They also are sometimes labeled _urticans_ in the hobby. It's none of those three labels.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## louise f

CEC said:


> Nope, same as sp. Peru Purple. In America at least, we have dropped the "Amazonas" to not be confused with sp. Amazonica. They also are sometimes labeled _urticans_ in the hobby. It's none of those three labels.


Thanks for that info. Was not aware of that. Next time I'm having trouble with avic confusion I'm contacting you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

A braunshauseni

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Venom1080

Avicularia  huriana


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> A braunshauseni


Nope
From Brazil, not Peru 



Venom1080 said:


> Avicularia  huriana


Nope
From Ecuador, not Peru 


*I'll give a hint, it's not labeled as a described species in the hobby.


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia azuraklaasi


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia azuraklaasi


No sorry, that is a described species.


----------



## Venom1080

can i keep guessing even though i used my three guesses? just for the sake of the game going on..


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> can i keep guessing even though i used my three guesses? just for the sake of the game going on..


Yes. 

Here is another pic of her before her last molt. You can see what I mean about the color differences. Taken with the same Iphone and camera settings.


With a simple investigation anyone can ID this spider. I have posted and labeled this picture on AB before.


----------



## Toff202

Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f

Avicularia laeta


----------



## Venom1080

louise f said:


> Avicularia laeta


CEC said its not a described species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f

Venom1080 said:


> CEC said its not a described species.


Yeah, i must be tired  And i think I`m out of guesses

Reactions: Coffee 1


----------



## CEC

Toff202 said:


> Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"


Bingo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

Here goes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

C. marshalli? 
C. darlingi?


----------



## Toff202

EulersK said:


> C. marshalli?
> C. darlingi?


Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> E. uatuman


Also wrong


----------



## Lessej

G. pulchripes?


----------



## Toff202

Lessej said:


> G. pulchripes?


Not it


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A.seemani?


----------



## Moonohol

Toff202 said:


> Here goes...


Cyriopagopus schioedtei


----------



## Toff202

YagerManJennsen said:


> A.seemani?





Moonohol said:


> Cyriopagopus schioedtei


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

Pterinochilus chordatus, C sanderi?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202

Venom1080 said:


> Pterinochilus chordatus, C sanderi?


Yes! P. chordatus


----------



## Venom1080

next


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222024


G. pulchra?


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> G. pulchra?


no


----------



## YagerManJennsen

L. parahybana mm


----------



## Venom1080

nope @YagerManJennsen


----------



## sdsnybny

Lampropelma sp. borneo black


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Lampropelma sp. borneo black


checking my information huh, haha no. that wont work as i dont have this spider any more.


----------



## Venom1080

hint: its NW


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> checking my information huh, haha no. that wont work as i dont have this spider any more.


LOL what ever searchable info that's out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

G. porteri? 
G. rosea?


----------



## Venom1080

EulersK said:


> G. porteri?
> G. rosea?


no


----------



## Toff202

Brachypelma 'vagans'?


----------



## BobBarley

Tapinauchenius cupreus
Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## Moonohol

G. pulchripes
B. albopilosum


----------



## Venom1080

Toff202 said:


> Brachypelma 'vagans'?


yup, old MM that passed in July.


----------



## Toff202




----------



## Misty Day

P.Cambridgei?


----------



## sdsnybny

Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## Moonohol

S. calceatum


----------



## Toff202

sdsnybny said:


> Psalmopoeus pulcher





Moonohol said:


> S. calceatum


Nope 



Misty Day said:


> P.Cambridgei?


Yup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Glad I still have some pictures of this sling before it kicked the bucket.


----------



## Moonohol

Misty Day said:


> Glad I still have some pictures of this sling before it kicked the bucket.
> 
> View attachment 222254


A. versicolor


----------



## sdsnybny

A. purpurea, A. laeta


----------



## KezyGLA

A. tarapoto?


----------



## Misty Day

Moonohol said:


> A. versicolor





KezyGLA said:


> A. tarapoto?


Nope!



sdsnybny said:


> A. purpurea, A. laeta


Yeah, a 3/4 inch A.Purpurea. Your turn!


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## Moonohol

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 222259


A. diversipes


----------



## sdsnybny

Moonohol said:


> A. diversipes


YES!!!! freshly molted adult female such a beauty, now if the penultimate male would just molt........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

sdsnybny said:


> YES!!!! freshly molted adult female such a beauty, now if the penultimate male would just molt........


She is a beaut! A. diversipes is one of my favorite species, I can't wait til I get the chance to keep one. The adult colors are so understated yet gorgeous!

Next up:


----------



## Misty Day

A.Metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

Misty Day said:


> A.Metallica


In the words of Michelle Tanner... you got it, dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Twice in one day I'm on a roll lol


----------



## KezyGLA

Euathlus parvulus, G.rosea, G. porteri


----------



## Misty Day

KezyGLA said:


> Euathlus parvulus, G.rosea, G. porteri


None of the above.


----------



## KezyGLA

so its one of the larger ones then?


----------



## Misty Day

KezyGLA said:


> so its one of the larger ones then?


Nope, these don't get as big as G.Rosea and such.


----------



## Moonohol

Euathlus sp. yellow?


----------



## sdsnybny

P. scrofa


----------



## 5dice

*EUPALAESTRUS CAMPESTRATUS*

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Misty Day

Moonohol said:


> Euathlus sp. yellow?


Nope!



sdsnybny said:


> P. scrofa


You got it. 3.5 inch mature female. Your turn!


----------



## Venom1080

is it a described species?
nvm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## Misty Day

A.Versicolor


----------



## sdsnybny

Misty Day said:


> A.Versicolor


Yes a little 2.5" juvenile just lost most of its sling colors last molt.


----------



## Venom1080

A purperea? A sp blue velvet?
nvm


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> A purperea? A sp blue velvet?
> nvm


"Missed it by that much"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Misty Day

It's beautiful! 

I'll post an easy one to pass it onto someone else, I'm running out of T's that aren't easily identifiable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

p. met


----------



## Misty Day

KezyGLA said:


> p. met


Yup, adult female. Your turn.


----------



## KezyGLA

Misty Day said:


> Yup, adult female. Your turn.


That was hard 

right here goes ..


----------



## Misty Day

KezyGLA said:


> That was hard


I know, definitely one of the hardest ones on here. 

And Kochiana brunnipes?


----------



## KezyGLA

Misty Day said:


> I know, definitely one of the hardest ones on here.
> 
> And Kochiana brunnipes?


Great guess as very similar at sling/grown on stage


----------



## sdsnybny

M.  mesomelas


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> M.  mesomelas


Thats the one! 

On to the next


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## z32upgrader

P. scrofa


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> P. scrofa


Nope, not it Greg


----------



## z32upgrader

G. rosea


----------



## EulersK

Blinding oversaturation? 

Sorry. I have no idea. Just thought I'd poke fun since we lost our resident potato cam holder  I miss your pics, @cold blood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> G. rosea


Nope again but closer



EulersK said:


> Blinding oversaturation?
> 
> 
> Sorry. I have no idea. Just thought I'd poke fun since we lost our resident potato cam holder  I miss your pics, @cold blood


LOL old Kodak 4megapixal w/flash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

EulersK said:


> Sorry. I have no idea. Just thought I'd poke fun since we lost our resident potato cam holder  I miss your pics,


i dont, i dont think i could id a b smithi with CBs old camera. (no hard feelings CB)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

Theraphosinae sp. panama?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Theraphosinae sp. panama?


way off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

euathlus parvulus


----------



## KezyGLA

looking on a tiny phone screen doesnt really help but hey, beats the boredom of work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

euathlus truculentus


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> euathlus parvulus


Nope



KezyGLA said:


> looking on a tiny phone screen doesnt really help but hey, beats the boredom of work


"I see" said the blind man to the deaf mute......and here I sit with my laptop hooked to a 50 inch high Def led screen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> euathlus truculentus


not a Euathlus...... its that mirror patch that's throwing you off huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> not a Euathlus...... its that mirror patch that's throwing you off huh?


Absolutely. I have kept both of thoses Euathlus sp from slings. The both look identical to your photo at that stage


----------



## sdsnybny

I have them both as adults and they are close except this one is about 1-1.25" in the pic


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> I have them both as adults and they are close except this one is about 1-1.25" in the pic


I still have the parvulus. both were very similar as adults too. But I sold the green and kept the gold


----------



## Venom1080

A burica, E campestratus, P sazima?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> A burica, E campestratus, P sazima?


No to all three Greg (z32upgrader) has been the closest


----------



## z32upgrader

Grammostola sp concepcion?


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Grammostola sp concepcion?


LOL its really much simpler than that, your in the correct genus.


----------



## KezyGLA

I wish I had another guess aha


----------



## Moonohol

sdsnybny said:


> LOL its really much simpler than that, your in the correct genus.


G. porteri!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> I wish I had another guess aha


PM me


Moonohol said:


> G. porteri!


Not quite


----------



## EulersK

Just throwing spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks...

G. pulchripes?
G. iheringi?
G. formosa?


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> Just throwing spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks...
> 
> G. pulchripes?
> G. iheringi?
> G. formosa?


And stick it will.....G. pulchripes, He is now about 5"


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> And stick it will.....G. pulchripes, He is now about 5"


Wooo! How long ago was this picture taken?

Here we go:


----------



## creepa

phlogius sp. pq113


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> Wooo! How long ago was this picture taken?
> 
> Here we go:
> View attachment 222488


The pic is time stamped?

P. crassipes


----------



## EulersK

creepa said:


> phlogius sp. pq113


Nope



sdsnybny said:


> The pic is time stamped?
> 
> P. crassipes


Time stamp? I see no time stamp :wideyed: But no, that's not the species.


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Time stamp? I see no time stamp :wideyed: But no, that's not the species.


LOL


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> LOL


No... seriously... what are you talking about?


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> No... seriously... what are you talking about?


My "Guess that spider" pic is clearly time stamped by my old Kodak camera in the bottom right of pic in yellow text. You do not see the whole pic?


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> My "Guess that spider" pic is clearly time stamped by my old Kodak camera in the bottom right of pic in yellow text. You do not see the whole pic?


_OH_. I thought you were talking about my picture. Okay, we're good now! I'm surprised it grew that quickly. Good to know.


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> _OH_. I thought you were talking about my picture. Okay, we're good now! I'm surprised it grew that quickly. Good to know.


OHHH....but it was you that asked how old my pic was.....your losing it....

P. stents


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> OHHH....but it was you that asked how old my pic was.....your losing it....
> 
> P. stents


I have a room full of spiders and roaches. Lost it awhile ago.

Ah, I wish. But no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> I have a room full of spiders and roaches. Lost it awhile ago.
> 
> Ah, I wish. But no.


It's OK you are in good company

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CEC

_Phlogiellus baeri_


----------



## EulersK

CEC said:


> _Phlogiellus baeri_


Swing and a miss


----------



## z32upgrader

Phlogius sp "Stents"


----------



## EulersK

z32upgrader said:


> Phlogius sp "Stents"


Try again


----------



## KezyGLA

Phlogius strenuus?


----------



## 14pokies

@EulersK It's a chilo maybe huahini


----------



## KezyGLA

Orphnaecus philippinus?


----------



## KezyGLA

O. dichromatus?


----------



## 14pokies

KezyGLA said:


> Orphnaecus philippinus?


I thought Orphnaecus sp also.. Not phillipinus but the brown one.. If not it's a chilobrachys.


----------



## EulersK

KezyGLA said:


> Phlogius strenuus?


Warmer

Y'all are getting colder:



14pokies said:


> @EulersK It's a chilo maybe huahini





KezyGLA said:


> Orphnaecus philippinus?





KezyGLA said:


> O. dichromatus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

Hint: It's not a Chilo, and it's not showing adult coloration yet.


----------



## Moonohol

Phlogius sp. Sarina


----------



## EulersK

Moonohol said:


> Phlogius sp. Sarina


Nein


----------



## elysium

phlogius sp. rubiseta

phlogius kuranda


----------



## Thistles

Phlogius sp. "black."

You said it isn't adult color yet, so...


----------



## EulersK

Thistles said:


> Phlogius sp. "black."
> 
> You said it isn't adult color yet, so...


Boom, there you go! It should be turning black within a few molts. You're up.


----------



## Thistles

EulersK said:


> Boom, there you go! It should be turning black within a few molts. You're up.


What a great species. I'm jealous!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> What a great species. I'm jealous!
> View attachment 222851


Harpactira gigas, Harpactira lightfooti?


----------



## Thistles

KezyGLA said:


> Harpactira gigas, Harpactira lightfooti?


Neither! Did you mean Harpactirella though? It isn't that either way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moonohol

Thistles said:


> What a great species. I'm jealous!
> View attachment 222851


A. ezendami?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Neither! Did you mean Harpactirella though? It isn't that either way.


yes I did heheh

H. tigrina?


----------



## KezyGLA

I believe it is a MM no? If so it could be 12298473982 different Africans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thistles

No to all guessed so far, yes to MM and my jerk status! I'm on my phone so I have to work with what I have lol. I can post a pic of his Missus if you'd like, but she'd give the game away.


----------



## Moonohol

H. dictator


----------



## elysium

p chordatus?


----------



## EulersK

C. darlingi? 
C. marshalli?


----------



## Thistles

Nope so far


----------



## sdsnybny

Augacephalus breyeri, Augacephalus ezendami


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Augacephalus breyeri, Augacephalus ezendami


He's a breyeri! Good job! I took him out for some pics recently, so he was on my phone.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> He's a breyeri! Good job! I took him out for some pics recently, so he was on my phone.


I thought it might have been you that posted the beautiful female a few pages back so i guessed. are you going to breed them if so good luck.


----------



## sdsnybny

New to me, needs to molt soon


----------



## Moonohol

sdsnybny said:


> New to me, needs to molt soon
> View attachment 222859


Avicularia sp. Guyana


----------



## sdsnybny

Moonohol said:


> Avicularia sp. Guyana


No Sir


----------



## KezyGLA

Avicularia diversipes?


----------



## Venom1080

A sp blue velvet?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Avicularia diversipes?


No Sir


Venom1080 said:


> A sp blue velvet?


Nada, my female A. sp blue velvet is still under 3" after almost  2 years. tiniest Avic I have seen except minatrix. She eats and molts quite regularly just doesn't grow.

This one is not on my list yet got her Sat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

um, A geroldi?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> um, A geroldi?


Nope but its on my want list


----------



## Moonohol

A. braunshauseni


----------



## sdsnybny

Moonohol said:


> A. braunshauseni


Correct I hope she lives up to her common name "Goliath Pink Toe" currently about 5" and from what I have read they can reach 7"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

sdsnybny said:


> Correct I hope she lives up to her common name "Goliath Pink Toe" currently about 5" and from what I have read they can reach 7"


Woo woo! They are a really awesome species. I'd love to have a 7" Avic!! I will let someone else post the next photo since I've already posted all of mine...


----------



## Venom1080

man, avics all look the same to me! 
next!


----------



## EulersK

Venom1080 said:


> man, avics all look the same to me!
> next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222876


Agreed.

A. avicularia?


----------



## Venom1080

EulersK said:


> A. avicularia?


yup


----------



## EulersK

Okay, here's a fun one:


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> man, avics all look the same to me!
> next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222876


Gotta be A. amazonica!
EDIT: LOL failure
As for the current pic: B. klaasi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

M. robustum


----------



## EulersK

Moonohol said:


> Gotta be A. amazonica!
> EDIT: LOL failure
> As for the current pic: B. klaasi?


Nope



sdsnybny said:


> M. robustum


Good guess, but nope. My only M. robustum unfortunately turned out to be male, so he'll never have this booty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

B emilia?


----------



## EulersK

Venom1080 said:


> B emilia?


A hopefully gravid B. emilia. You're up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

are true spiders allowed?


(not a true spider in pic)


----------



## EulersK

Venom1080 said:


> are true spiders allowed?
> View attachment 222882
> 
> (not a true spider in pic)


It's called Guess That Spider  So yes.

P. rufilata?


----------



## Venom1080

EulersK said:


> It's called Guess That Spider  So yes.
> 
> P. rufilata?


yes again...
ok, wait till im up again.


----------



## EulersK

This one has absolutely gorgeous colors as a sling, one of the best I've seen.


----------



## Venom1080

P murinus?


----------



## EulersK

Venom1080 said:


> P murinus?


Nope, starting off warm though


----------



## Ellenantula

Euathlus parvulus/Paraphysa parvula ?


----------



## EulersK

Ellenantula said:


> Euathlus parvulus/Paraphysa parvula ?


Colder


----------



## Venom1080

Hapactira pulchripes?


----------



## Ellenantula

Beautiful gold highlights -- I want one. Maybe.  Depends on how fast it is.  lol


----------



## Moonohol

P. chordatus? H. marksi?


----------



## EulersK

Ellenantula said:


> Depends on how fast it is.


Very.



Moonohol said:


> P. chordatus? H. marksi?


Both on the wishlist, but no. Still warm, but we haven't hit the genus yet.



Venom1080 said:


> Hapactira pulchripes?


Oh God, I wish  I'd kill a man for a few of those.

Murder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

Augacephalus breyeri


----------



## EulersK

Venom1080 said:


> Augacephalus breyeri


Нет


----------



## Moonohol

EulersK said:


> Very.
> 
> 
> 
> Both on the wishlist, but no. Still warm, but we haven't hit the genus yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God, I wish  I'd kill a man for a few of those.
> 
> Murder.


Those are both on my wishlist as well. I am vigilantly on the lookout for a P. chordatus right now!

My final guess: Augacephalus breyeri

EDIT: foiled again!!!!


----------



## EulersK

Moonohol said:


> Augacephalus breyeri



Ooo, never heard of that one before. It's gorgeous. But no, that's not it.


----------



## Thistles

Idiothele mira


----------



## KezyGLA

A. ezendami?


----------



## EulersK

KezyGLA said:


> A. ezendami?


Did my picture in the gallery tip you off?  You're up.


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok ok. It may have. Thats why everyone gets mine right


----------



## KezyGLA

Next


----------



## Thistles

Pterinochilus lapalala


----------



## Moonohol

P. chordatus


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Pterinochilus lapalala


No sorry. I do love those though but the are much more shiney


----------



## KezyGLA

Moonohol said:


> P. chordatus


Nope sorry


----------



## Thistles

Ooh I thought it was the lighting! The carapace is too dull for dark murinus or Ceratogyrus or Harpactira so... Brachionopus robustus? I'm the baboon girl, I should get this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Thistles said:


> I'm the baboon girl


Goddam, I love you so much now that I've read this, that if I listen to "Country Roads" now, I can't not think about "Thistles, the Baboon Girl", especially when Denver say: " I hear her voice in the mornin' hour she calls me " <-- indeed the* Goddess *hissing, yes indeed

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Thistles

Chris LXXIX said:


> Goddam, I love you so much now that I've read this, that if I listen to "Country Roads" now, I can't not think about "Thistles, the Baboon Girl", especially when Denver say: " I hear her voice in the mornin' hour she calls me " <-- indeed the* Goddess *hissing, yes indeed


Baboons are the best! I'm nuts about them  I have a big beautiful *Goddess* and four little males for her to eat when they're grown. She doesn't hiss at me, though, but her little prophets have been hissing at me a lot lately!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Thistles said:


> Baboons are the best! I'm nuts about them  I have a big beautiful *Goddess* and four little males for her to eat when they're grown. She doesn't hiss at me, though, but her little prophets have been hissing at me a lot lately!


You can say that my friend. Btw here's my baby, the *Goddess  *out for a walk in the open* 
*
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/s.287955/

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Thistles

Chris LXXIX said:


> You can say that my friend. Btw here's my baby, the *Goddess  *out for a walk in the open*
> *
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/s.287955/


What a beauty! Thanks for posting her!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Toff202

Harpactira namaquensis?

Btw, only Theraphosidae are allowed, unfortunately.


----------



## Moonohol

Is it Ceratogyrus hillyardi?


----------



## Venom1080

P murinus dark form?


----------



## Thistles

Well I see your new image gallery post, so I guess that's her. She looks nothing like mine! Waaay darker and more matte.


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Pterinochilus lapalala


Nope sorry


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> P murinus dark form?


Nope. 


Thistles said:


> Well I see your new image gallery post, so I guess that's her. She looks nothing like mine! Waaay darker and more matte.


heheh I haven't uploaded this to my collection info or anywhere else on this site. Thats why everyone knew mine so quickly


----------



## KezyGLA

Moonohol said:


> P. chordatus


Nope not a chordatus


----------



## KezyGLA

Toff202 said:


> Harpactira namaquensis?
> 
> Btw, only Theraphosidae are allowed, unfortunately.





Venom1080 said:


> P murinus dark form?





Moonohol said:


> Is it Ceratogyrus hillyardi?


No to all of these. This species was only discovered very recently.


----------



## sdsnybny

Harpactira baviana


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Harpactira baviana


nope but the correct genus


----------



## EulersK

KezyGLA said:


> This species was only discovered very recently.


Discovered or described?


----------



## KezyGLA

EulersK said:


> Discovered or described?


Its a new undescribed sp


----------



## EulersK

Harpactira sp. "Marksi"?


----------



## KezyGLA

EulersK said:


> Harpactira sp. "Marksi"?


not marksi no


----------



## Venom1080

Hapactira gutatta


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Hapactira gutatta


nope


----------



## Venom1080

i quit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Its a new undescribed sp


Nice clue, its gonna be Harpactira sp darkest one I've seen LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## creepa

Harpactira sp. Kei river


----------



## KezyGLA

creepa said:


> Harpactira sp. Kei river


Nice guess but nope. Its very new. 

I am waiting on a baboon nerd jumping in aha


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> i quit


Sorry bro


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Sorry bro


i think i'll manage if you pm me the answer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## creepa

Harpactira sp. Porterville


----------



## KezyGLA

creepa said:


> Harpactira sp. Porterville


Wrong cape


----------



## creepa

Harpactira sp. Montana


----------



## KezyGLA

creepa said:


> Harpactira sp. Montana


Correct cape but nearly 7 hours drive from there


----------



## KezyGLA

I think I will need to pass this on to the closest guess. It may be a lost cause


----------



## louise f

KezyGLA said:


> I think I will need to pass this on to the closest guess. It may be a lost cause


Hey is it your Harpactira cafreriana that you posted recently


----------



## KezyGLA

louise f said:


> Hey is it your Harpactira cafreriana that you posted recently


Nope, not as gorgeous as her


----------



## dragonfire1577

Harpactira sp marksi
Edit: Already guessed dammit


----------



## dragonfire1577

Guys I figured it out, it's a Thaumoctopus mimicus trying really hard to convince us its a Harpactira!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

It is Harpactira sp. danielskuil. 

Recently found by members of a national park trust in the northern cape and named after the school in Danielskuil. There is still barely any info about it. I should probably have used another sp. 

I'm gonna pass it over to @sdsnybny as he got the correct genus first. I think that is only fair.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> It is Harpactira sp. danielskuil.
> 
> Recently found by members of a national park trust in the northern cape and named after the school in Danielskuil. There is still barely any info about it. I should probably have used another sp.
> 
> I'm gonna pass it over to @sdsnybny as he got the correct genus first. I think that is only fair.


Wow I didn't even see any info come up on a search of Harpactira sp for that name, also searched new baboon species, new African tarantula none bought up that name.
Nice purchase do you have a pair/ group to breed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Extra points for feeder ID


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Wow I didn't even see any info come up on a search of Harpactira sp for that name, also searched new baboon species, new African tarantula none bought up that name.
> Nice purchase do you have a pair/ group to breed.


I have acquired only 1 MF at the moment. Thats the one in the photograph. I am awaiting a friends females being paired then hopefully if the male is still good I will be able to give it a shot too. I am guaranteed slings though which is good I suppose. If they grow at the same rate as most other Harpactira then waiting for an MM wont be too long heheh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

sdsnybny said:


> Extra points for feeder ID
> View attachment 223380


LP?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> LP?


Nope not an LP


----------



## Moonohol

Phormictopus cancerides?


----------



## sdsnybny

Moonohol said:


> Phormictopus cancerides?


Bingo!!  young female devouring a hisser, your up


----------



## Moonohol

sdsnybny said:


> Bingo!!  young female devouring a hisser, your up


Woo! I knew it was a cockroach of some sort, but I'm still honing my roach identifying skillz... I can only identify the ones I want, B. craniifer and S. conserfariam. 

Here's one! Juuuuuuust starting to show some adult coloration:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomM

_L. parahybana_?


----------



## Moonohol

TomM said:


> _L. parahybana_?


Nope, but you're on the correct continent!


----------



## z32upgrader

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

z32upgrader said:


> G. pulchra


U got it!


----------



## z32upgrader

Been a while. Here's an easy one.


----------



## Venom1080

P chordatus?


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> P chordatus?


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

P murinus tcf?
these baboons all look the same to me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> P murinus tcf?
> these baboons all look the same to me!


Ha ha, that's not it either.


----------



## Venom1080

P lugardi????


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> P lugardi????


Strike three!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. ezendami


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> A. ezendami


Yep!  You're next!


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## BobBarley

A. eutylenum?


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> A. eutylenum?


Nice one!! you're up


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> Nice one!! you're up


Oops my bad... 


Easy one, because I'm tired and going to sleep (yes I know it's only 9:57).


----------



## Marijan2

P. cancerides?


----------



## KezyGLA

P. atrichomatus?


----------



## sdsnybny

G. rosea, G. concepcion


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> G. rosea, G. concepcion


Yup, a mm rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

so shiny! one of the nicest I have seen


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> so shiny! one of the nicest I have seen


Thanks!!  Mature male colors really change drastically.


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Thanks!!  Mature male colors really change drastically.


you have a female for Him?
I have a friend looking for a MM


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## Marijan2

Pamphobeteus sp. machala?


----------



## sdsnybny

Marijan2 said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. machala?


Nope


----------



## Marijan2

M. velvetosoma?


----------



## sdsnybny

Marijan2 said:


> M. velvetosoma?


Nope


----------



## Marijan2

Am i at least on the right track with pampho guess? Those setae on legs 4 and abdomen are screaming it. And i pretty much ruled out all the other xenesthis and megaphobema spp


----------



## sdsnybny

Marijan2 said:


> Am i at least on the right track with pampho guess? Those setae on legs 4 and abdomen are screaming it. And i pretty much ruled out all the other xenesthis and megaphobema spp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> you have a female for Him?
> I have a friend looking for a MM


He's pretty old 1+ year matured, if your friend still wants him pm me.


----------



## Venom1080

P platyomma


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> P platyomma


No sir


----------



## dragonfire1577

P. fortis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

P antinous?


----------



## dragonfire1577

P. nigricolor, P. vespertinus?


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> P. fortis


Yes my young female about 3" in that pic 


dragonfire1577 said:


> P. nigricolor, P. vespertinus?


nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> P antinous?


Nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

Ok here's my pic, the species has very distinct recognizable patterning so the pic is not the full T.


----------



## BobBarley

dragonfire1577 said:


> Ok here's my pic, the species has very distinct recognizable patterning so the pic is not the full T.


boehmei


----------



## sdsnybny

B. klaasi or B. emilia


----------



## LindseyG

M. robustum?


----------



## BobBarley

baumgarteni


----------



## sdsnybny

@dragonfire1577


----------



## dragonfire1577

Sorry I was backpacking, just got back it was my B. emilia


----------



## dragonfire1577

@sdsnybny that means your turn!


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Sorry I was backpacking, just got back it was my B. emilia


Hope you had a fun trip


dragonfire1577 said:


> @sdsnybny that means your turn!


gimme me a minute just seen this


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## Misty Day

LP?


----------



## BobBarley

Lasiodora klugi?  striatipes?


----------



## sdsnybny

Misty Day said:


> LP?


LOL that obvious huh, @1' sling from last year is now 5"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Lasiodora klugi?  striatipes?


nope


----------



## Misty Day

Sorry for the slight blur.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

N/H. incei?


----------



## BobBarley

Monocentropus balfouri?  Cerstogyrus darlingi?  Marshalli?


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. ezendami, P. chordatus? @Misty Day


----------



## Moonohol

Misty Day said:


> Sorry for the slight blur.
> 
> View attachment 224868


H. marksi? H. namaquensis?


----------



## Misty Day

YagerManJennsen said:


> N/H. incei?





dragonfire1577 said:


> A. ezendami, P. chordatus? @Misty Day





Moonohol said:


> H. marksi? H. namaquensis?


Nope.



BobBarley said:


> Monocentropus balfouri?  Cerstogyrus darlingi?  Marshalli?


Yes! 1" _C.marshalli_ sling. You're up!


----------



## BobBarley

Should be easy.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

N. chromatus


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> N. chromatus


Yup


----------



## YagerManJennsen




----------



## dragonfire1577

Aphonopelma chalcodes


----------



## YagerManJennsen

dragonfire1577 said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes


Nope


----------



## LindseyG

B. albopilosum


----------



## YagerManJennsen

LindseyG said:


> B. albopilosum


Getting warmer. think farther  south


----------



## LindseyG

YagerManJennsen said:


> Getting warmer. think farther  south


Vagans?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

LindseyG said:


> Vagans?


Nope. farther south still


----------



## LindseyG

Well damn it could be anything. 

Is it E. campestratus


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lasiodora parahybana, Euathlus sp. red


----------



## YagerManJennsen

dragonfire1577 said:


> Lasiodora parahybana, Euathlus sp. red


Nope. You nailed the location with the LP. It is a Brazilian species.


----------



## Moonohol

YagerManJennsen said:


> View attachment 224924


N. chromatus


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Moonohol said:


> N. chromatus


Yes!


----------



## Moonohol

YagerManJennsen said:


> Yes!


Awwwww yiss!
Next up!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. urticans?


----------



## Venom1080

that looks like every avic sling ever.. A avic, A sp peru purple?


----------



## Moonohol

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. urticans?





Venom1080 said:


> that looks like every avic sling ever.. A avic, A sp peru purple?


Nope! But it is an Avic.


----------



## Venom1080

A sp amazonica @Moonohol


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> A sp amazonica @Moonohol


Bingo


----------



## Venom1080

NWs are great. gotta love avics.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Venom1080 said:


> NWs are great. gotta love avics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225044


O. violaceopes???


----------



## Venom1080

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> O. violaceopes???


haha yeah. btw its back to L violaceopes now.


----------



## ledzeppelin

Venom1080 said:


> haha yeah. btw its back to L violaceopes now.


FFS really? I just got used to the Omothymus and now it's back to Lampropelma? Why the change though?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Here it goes, tried to find a pic that would be decently hard to guess


----------



## Moonohol

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Here it goes, tried to find a pic that would be decently hard to guess


L. difficilis


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Moonohol said:


> L. difficilis


Nope


----------



## BobBarley

G. porteri, G. sp. "Northern Type".


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

BobBarley said:


> G. porteri, G. sp. "Northern Type".


Close, but no cigar


----------



## Moonohol

G. pulchripes


----------



## KezyGLA

I second the above even though my comment is now redundant


----------



## Venom1080

ledzeppelin said:


> FFS really? I just got used to the Omothymus and now it's back to Lampropelma? Why the change though?


because the change was wrong to begin with.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Moonohol said:


> G. pulchripes


Yep, that's it! Love my girl, so pretty  Now it's your turn @Moonohol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

Venom1080 said:


> because the change was wrong to begin with.


Well the third time's the charm..


----------



## Moonohol

Ok next up!


----------



## Venom1080

P murinus


----------



## Venom1080

H marksi
ps  i recommend not listing every spider you own and their sizes. keeps us guessing longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

A. ezendami


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> H marksi
> ps  i recommend not listing every spider you own and their sizes. keeps us guessing longer.


Lol well nobody's making you look! That's right though, your turn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Moonohol said:


> Lol well nobody's making you look! That's right though, your turn.


life lessons from @sdsnybny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

next


----------



## EulersK

C. marshalli


----------



## Venom1080

EulersK said:


> C. marshalli


yup


----------



## EulersK

In all fairness, I only got it because we were just talking about your sling  Since I kind of cheated, here's a relatively easy one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

H mac or S cal.


----------



## EulersK

Venom1080 said:


> H mac or S cal.


H. maculata, the angry snowflake. You're up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

gotta stop being so good at this, im running out of pics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

P. regalis?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. ornata?


----------



## Venom1080

i am highly disappointed.. you both need more poecilotheria..


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> i am highly disappointed.. you both need more poecilotheria..


P. rufilata


----------



## Venom1080

Moonohol said:


> P. rufilata


yes, thought it was a easy one.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Moonohol said:


> P. rufilata


that was my second guess


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> yes, thought it was a easy one.


I thought it was! I'm running out of Ts so here's an easy one:


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

A. purpurea? Not quite familiar with the arboreal slings


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. minatrix


----------



## Moonohol

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> A. purpurea? Not quite familiar with the arboreal slings





YagerManJennsen said:


> A. minatrix


Nope and nope, but you're on the right track!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. urticans


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Taking a shot in the dark here

A. Diversipes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

I zorodes?


----------



## Moonohol

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Taking a shot in the dark here
> 
> A. Diversipes


That's the one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Moonohol said:


> That's the one!


Woot! Gorgeous little thing you've got there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Woot! Gorgeous little thing you've got there


you got to post a pic of your own now for us to guess.


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Venom1080 said:


> you got to post a pic of your own now for us to guess.


OOPS Sorry! Here you all go! Pretty easy one, but all my others are either too obvious or way too small to be able to tell.


----------



## Venom1080

its a free for all in this thread, no mercy. the smaller the better.

also, G pulchripes? A genic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Venom1080 said:


> its a free for all in this thread, no mercy. the smaller the better.
> 
> also, G pulchripes? A genic?


I'll definitely remember that for next time

And bingo. Its an A. Genic indeed!


----------



## Venom1080

i really need to take more pics.


----------



## CEC

_Avicularia avicularia_


----------



## Venom1080

CEC said:


> _Avicularia avicularia_


yup, how do you know your avics so well? i never seem to be able to guess your avic pics..


----------



## CEC

Many years of research and raising a good amount of Avic species. My favorite Genus. 



Hint* New World Arboreal.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080

A versicolor, A pupurea, T gigas. idk


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> A versicolor, A pupurea, T gigas. idk


Nope, none of those.

It's a shot in the dark, I know. I'll give more hints if no one guesses it.


----------



## Marijan2

P. pulcher/irminia?


----------



## CEC

Marijan2 said:


> P. pulcher/irminia?


Winner... _Psalmopoeus pulcher




_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marijan2




----------



## Moonohol

Marijan2 said:


>


H. gabonensis


----------



## Venom1080

heterothele villosella?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2

Moonohol said:


> H. gabonensis


nay


Venom1080 said:


> heterothele villosella?


yay


----------



## YagerManJennsen

@Venom1080 got a pic for us to guess? just a friendly reminder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

thanks, i didnt see all my alerts yesterday.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

mmmmmm P subfusca?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

p. tigrinawesseli? Someone else join in too, I don't want to be the only one guessing.


----------



## KezyGLA

P ornata


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

P. Fasciata?


----------



## Moonohol

Venom1080 said:


> thanks, i didnt see all my alerts yesterday.


P. miranda


----------



## Venom1080

nope. @Moonohol @YagerManJennsen @KezyGLA @Screamingreenmachine


----------



## BobBarley

Striata


----------



## YagerManJennsen

An abnormally dark P. metallica

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

P. regalis? Not quite the expert on pokies.


----------



## ledzeppelin

P smithi?


----------



## Venom1080

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> P. regalis? Not quite the expert on pokies.


yup. good ole classic regalis.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Nobody guessed the classic pokie  Here is a really easy one, I'm sure someone will get it right away


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. geniculata, A. brocklehursti, N. chromatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

dragonfire1577 said:


> A. geniculata, A. brocklehursti, N. chromatus


1st one is right, wish I had more challenging T's to identify


----------



## Venom1080

just a reminder @dragonfire1577


----------



## dmahaffie

Brachypelma boehmei

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

lol

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

dmahaffie said:


> Brachypelma boehmei


Dixie you must have missed a page, the T has been guessed correctly. We're waiting on @dragonfire1577 to post a pic to guess.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Hmm here's one I don't think I've used yet.


----------



## Venom1080

LP, LD, G pulchripes?


----------



## dragonfire1577

It's a pulchripes


----------



## dragonfire1577

How was that guessed quicker than B. Emilia before haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

@Venom1080 is on fire lately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

i'll post a pic at around 3:30pm.


----------



## Venom1080

the potato cam returns!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Misty Day

_Poecilotheria regalis_?


----------



## Moonohol

P. vittata


----------



## Venom1080

crap, forgot to block people from viewing my profile.  (only way to succeed in this thread)

yes, @Misty Day its my subadult regalis.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Misty Day

I didn't answer based on your profile.


----------



## Venom1080

P subfusca, vitatta or metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

_Poecilotheria miranda_ ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Venom1080 said:


> P subfusca, vitatta or metallica


None of the above.



Flexzone said:


> _Poecilotheria miranda_ ?


Bingo, my male _P.miranda_ when he was around an inch. You're up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Misty Day said:


> Bingo, my male _P.miranda_ when he was around an inch. You're up!


ah, that was my next guess!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone




----------



## Venom1080

P chordatus or lugardi?


----------



## Flexzone

Venom1080 said:


> P chordatus or lugardi?


Neither


----------



## z32upgrader

P. cancerides


----------



## Flexzone

z32upgrader said:


> P. cancerides


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Harpactira pulchripes?


----------



## BobBarley

G. sp. "Northern Type"


----------



## KezyGLA

P. murinus, A. edenzami?


----------



## Flexzone

@KezyGLA @BobBarley Nope


----------



## BobBarley

Neoholothele incei


----------



## Flexzone

BobBarley said:


> Neoholothele incei


Nope


----------



## BobBarley

Last guess....  Avicularia laeta


----------



## Flexzone

BobBarley said:


> Last guess....  Avicularia laeta


No sorry


----------



## Venom1080

P murinus tcf?


----------



## Flexzone

Venom1080 said:


> P murinus tcf?


Nope, Its a NW


----------



## BobBarley

Flexzone said:


> Nope, Its a NW


I have another guess..... But I'm out of guesses


----------



## Misty Day

Phormictopus auratus, Grammastola sp. Maule or Grammastola sp. North?


----------



## Flexzone

Misty Day said:


> Phormictopus auratus, Grammastola sp. Maule or Grammastola sp. North?


Nope its a Brazilian native


----------



## YagerManJennsen

M. robustum.


----------



## Flexzone

YagerManJennsen said:


> M. robustum.


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Flexzone said:


> Nope its a Brazilian native


I think I know now. Usual Kez. Batters out 3 guesses then the clues come out


----------



## obie

*Euathlus truculentus*


----------



## Flexzone




----------



## Misty Day

I know what is it now but I used all my three guesses.


----------



## MrsHaas

Misty Day said:


> I know what is it now but I used all my three guesses.


U only get 3 guesses???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Yes per the 1st few posts but not strictly enforced if its particularly difficult

P. fortis MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

sdsnybny said:


> Yes per the 1st few posts but not strictly enforced if its particularly difficult
> 
> P. fortis MM


Nope, It has another member of its genus that closely resembles a genic .


----------



## Misty Day

sdsnybny said:


> Yes per the 1st few posts but not strictly enforced if its particularly difficult


Does this mean I can say what it is?


----------



## CEC

MM _Nhandu tripepii?_

But I thought _Nhandu_ males didn't have tibial spurs but I don't know much about this genus.


----------



## Flexzone

CEC said:


> MM _Nhandu tripepii?_
> 
> But I thought _Nhandu_ males didn't have tibial spurs but I don't know much about this genus.


Bingo! and _Nhandu tripepii_ due indeed have tibial spurs http://www.scielo.br/pdf/zool/v26n3/a25v26n3.pdf I beleive only _N.carapoensis don't hook out._

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CEC

Flexzone said:


> Bingo! and _Nhandu tripepii_ due indeed have tibial spurs http://www.scielo.br/pdf/zool/v26n3/a25v26n3.pdf I beleive only _N.carapoensis don't hook out._


ThanKs for the info.

Try this one...


----------



## BobBarley

CEC said:


> ThanKs for the info.
> 
> Try this one...
> View attachment 225695


metallica


----------



## Venom1080

A velutina?


----------



## CEC

BobBarley said:


> metallica





Venom1080 said:


> A velutina?


Neither of these.


----------



## BobBarley

braunshauseni?


----------



## Venom1080

geroldi?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A diverseps


----------



## CEC

BobBarley said:


> braunshauseni?





Venom1080 said:


> geroldi?





YagerManJennsen said:


> A diverseps


None of these either.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

amizonica (did I spell it right)?


----------



## Flexzone

YagerManJennsen said:


> amizonica (did I spell it right)?


Amazonica

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> amizonica (did I spell it right)?


_Avicularia_ sp. Amazonica* is correct.

Here he is before he matured:



When they mature they lose the red setae and the blue setae darkens quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Flexzone said:


> Amazonica


I felt that something wasn't right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Guys it's getting late I'll get a pic tomorrow after school.


----------



## YagerManJennsen




----------



## KezyGLA

Lol do you have a photo where the spider is more visible please?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Infact... I think I see it now. not where I was loooking hahah..

An A. geniculata?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

KezyGLA said:


> Infact... I think I see it now. not where I was loooking hahah..
> 
> An A. geniculata?


nope, and the T inn right under the lid in the pic.


----------



## KezyGLA

Ahah I thought there was 2


----------



## BobBarley

Neoholothele incei?


----------



## ledzeppelin

C. marshalli?


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

C. cyaneopubescens?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nope, nope and nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Oh @BobBarley the B. albo you sent me whom I named cuddles has molted and confirmed male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

A seemani?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Also a nope


----------



## Venom1080

C fimbriatus?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Not sure if I am looking at the T or not, but a B. smithi?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Venom1080 said:


> C fimbriatus?


That's the one.


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> That's the one.


that was almost a guess that burrow pic, only clue was the webbing.


----------



## Venom1080

next, easy one.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

violoceopes? I don't mean to sound selfish if it comes across that way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CEC

_Lampropelma violaceopes 
_
Grammar for the WIN!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

@CEC should have the turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> @CEC should have the turn.


Na Man, you beat me to it... I was just being sarcastic. If your right, your up.


----------



## z32upgrader

_


CEC said:



Lampropelma violaceopes 

Grammar for the WIN!! 

Click to expand...

Omothymus violaceopes _


----------



## ledzeppelin

z32upgrader said:


> _Omothymus violaceopes_


no longer Omothymus  back to Lampropelma

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

ledzeppelin said:


> no longer Omothymus  back to Lampropelma


Oh good.  I hate trying to say that genus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Misty Day

z32upgrader said:


> Oh good.  I hate trying to say that genus.


Same here, I was only getting hang of pronouncing it when I saw the name change was rejected.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

@Venom1080 Was anyone correct in guessing?


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

P. metallica?


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> @Venom1080 Was anyone correct in guessing?


dammit i always forget, yes you are up. thanks for the reminder. again.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Guys I'm letting @CEC have this one since he also guess correctly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Thanks, you didn't have to but if you insist...

Try this one.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

P. cancerides?


----------



## CEC

Leonardo the Mage said:


> P. cancerides?


Nope.


----------



## Thistles

Psednocnemis brachyramosa?


----------



## CEC

Thistles said:


> Psednocnemis brachyramosa?


Correct.


----------



## Crone Returns

CEC said:


> Thanks, you didn't have to but if you insist...
> 
> Try this one.
> View attachment 225978


A. seemani BCF?


----------



## BobBarley

Thistles said:


> Psednocnemis brachyramosa?





CEC said:


> Correct.


Nice job!  Was thinking _Phlogiellus_ at first just because of body structure, then saw the bald spot and I was perplexed.


----------



## Thistles

BobBarley said:


> Nice job!  Was thinking _Phlogiellus_ at first just because of body structure, then saw the bald spot and I was perplexed.


I've got a bald Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan. It's always funny to see a bald OW. I guess it's kind of cheating since I've had a couple of brachyramosa myself... They're so fast!

Lemme find a pic real smartlike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles




----------



## Leonardo the Mage

Thistles said:


> View attachment 225988


Tapinauchenius cupreus?


----------



## Venom1080

P pulcher? A laeta?


----------



## Thistles

Not guessed yet.


----------



## Venom1080

P reduncus?


----------



## Thistles

Nope


----------



## Thistles

If you're out of guesses she'll settle for compliments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

great butt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

Tapinauchenius sp. "Caribbean diamond"


----------



## Thistles

Nope


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

Tapinauchenius plumipes?


----------



## Thistles

No sir


----------



## BobBarley

Tapinauchenius sanctivicenti


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

Thistles said:


> No sir


Is she a Tapi?


----------



## CEC

BobBarley said:


> Nice job!  Was thinking _Phlogiellus_ at first just because of body structure, then saw the bald spot and I was perplexed.


Yeah, thought would confuse some. Even OWs can rub off their abdominal setae by accident. 

_Psalmopoeus emeraldus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

Leonardo the Mage said:


> Is she a Tapi?


No, but the genus has been guessed.


----------



## Thistles

CEC said:


> Yeah, thought would confuse some. Even OWs can rub off their abdominal setae by accident.
> 
> _Psalmopoeus emeraldus_


Bingo! Edit sneaked right in there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CEC

Thistles said:


> Bingo! Edit sneaked right in there!



Haha, your post wasn't showing up, I thought people were still guessing on mine. Then I noticed a "view more posts" tab inbetween some posts.
First thought was pulcher but was already guessed. So I guessed their twin species, didn't know they were already in the US. Neat spider!

Try this one.


----------



## Venom1080

is it a Avic?


----------



## CEC

It's _Aviculariinae_, yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

A. metallica?


----------



## CEC

Leonardo the Mage said:


> A. metallica?


Nope


----------



## z32upgrader

Dead Avic avic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Avic. purpurea, Avic sp. ecuador?


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

Avicularia sp. Columbia?


----------



## Spidermolt

A. braunshauseni? A. juruensis?


----------



## Josh Craig

Avicularia sp Amazonica?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Leonardo the Mage said:


> Avicularia sp. Columbia?


I really feel this is gonna end up being right, but we still need a reply so come on @CEC lets get that feedback on the guesses!


----------



## CEC

Leonardo the Mage said:


> Avicularia sp. Columbia


Correct


----------



## CEC

dragonfire1577 said:


> I really feel this is gonna end up being right, but we still need a reply so come on @CEC lets get that feedback on the guesses!


You're correct and sorry for slacking, thanks for the tag.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

CEC said:


> Correct


I'll get a picture as soon as I get home, don't have any right now.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

This should do, but I don't have many to choose from...


----------



## Venom1080

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

Venom1080 said:


> Nhandu chromatus


Nope.


----------



## sdsnybny

B. smithi


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

sdsnybny said:


> B. smithi


nein.


----------



## z32upgrader

B. albiceps


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

z32upgrader said:


> B. albiceps


Ding ding ding!!!! We have a winner!
Did you look at my list?


----------



## z32upgrader

Leonardo the Mage said:


> Ding ding ding!!!! We have a winner!
> Did you look at my list?


Nope!  I have two albiceps a little bigger than the one above. B. albiceps popped into my head as soon as I saw it.

Next spider to guess!


----------



## Venom1080

MM C fimbriatus?


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> MM C fimbriatus?


Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

Selenocosmia peerboomi


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Selenocosmia peerboomi


That's the one!


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> That's the one!


i love watching your channel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinopelma sazimai


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Pterinopelma sazimai


Yes a 2.5" juvenile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Next


----------



## BobBarley

Avicularia jurensis


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> Avicularia jurensis


It is not jurensis. Try again.


----------



## BobBarley

aurantiaca?


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> aurantiaca?


No, simpler than that. This one is more common.


----------



## KezyGLA

A. geroldi?


----------



## ledzeppelin

A. metallica?


----------



## BobBarley

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## z32upgrader

ledzeppelin said:


> A. metallica?


Yes! My girl a few years ago when she was much smaller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin




----------



## EulersK

ledzeppelin said:


> View attachment 227108


L. sp. "Borneo Black"?


----------



## ledzeppelin

EulersK said:


> L. sp. "Borneo Black"?


nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Spiderlingius blacksomuchi

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ledzeppelin

KezyGLA said:


> Spiderlingius blacksomuchi


Its a play on lighting.. If it was clearer it would have been too easy


----------



## KezyGLA

O. aureotibialis?


----------



## ledzeppelin

KezyGLA said:


> O. aureotibialis?


Nope


----------



## ledzeppelin

@EulersK was the closest  now it's pretty much up for the taking


----------



## CEC

_Lampropelma violaceopes_ ?

_Omothymus _sp. "Hati Hati" ?

_Omothymus_ _schioedtei_ ?


----------



## ledzeppelin

CEC said:


> _Lampropelma violaceopes? _


That is correct, sir


----------



## CEC

Ok, try this one:


----------



## Misty Day

_H.villosella _or _H.gaboensis_?


----------



## CEC

Misty Day said:


> _H.villosella _or _H.gaboensis_?


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

Holothele sanguiniceps?


----------



## sdsnybny

Holothele sericea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Chilobrachys dyscolus.


----------



## KezyGLA

Dolichothele diamantinensis


----------



## KezyGLA

D.exillis


----------



## KezyGLA

D. auratum.. I lose


----------



## Thistles

Well, Monocentropus balfouri is the obvious guess, but they look sort of stretched for balfouri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Holothele culebra


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> Holothele sanguiniceps?





sdsnybny said:


> Holothele sericea





YagerManJennsen said:


> Chilobrachys dyscolus.





KezyGLA said:


> Dolichothele diamantinensis





KezyGLA said:


> D.exillis





KezyGLA said:


> D. auratum.. I lose





Thistles said:


> Well, Monocentropus balfouri is the obvious guess, but they look sort of stretched for balfouri.





BobBarley said:


> Holothele culebra


NONE OF THE ABOVE.


----------



## Venom1080

H gigas?


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> H gigas?


No, not African.


----------



## Venom1080

is it NW?


----------



## KezyGLA

B. vagans


----------



## sdsnybny

Psednocnemis brachyramosa, Haplocosmia himalayana, Phlogiellus baeri


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> is it NW?


Not American, no.



KezyGLA said:


> B. vagans


Hahaha.... 



sdsnybny said:


> Psednocnemis brachyramosa, Haplocosmia himalayana, Phlogiellus baeri


No, but getting warmer.


----------



## Thistles

Psednocnemis jeremyhuffi


----------



## CEC

Thistles said:


> Psednocnemis jeremyhuffi


Not _Psednocnemis.
_
The genus hasn't been guessed yet.


----------



## ledzeppelin

any of Selenocosmia?


----------



## KezyGLA

Its defo B. vagans

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

So it's an asian species? The abdomen shape makes me think it's a chilobrachys of some kind.


----------



## CEC

ledzeppelin said:


> any of Selenocosmia?


No, but it's in the _Selenocosmiinae_ Sub-Family.



YagerManJennsen said:


> So it's an asian species? The abdomen shape makes me think it's a chilobrachys of some kind.


It's Asian, Filipino actually...From a certain island. 
Not _Chilobrachys. _


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Phlogiellus kwebaburdeos ??????


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

O. phillipinus? That sheen definitly looks like them. Not sure when they get the orange, but I know that is a known T in the Phillipines


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> Phlogiellus kwebaburdeos ??????


Nope



WeightedAbyss75 said:


> O. phillipinus? That sheen definitly looks like them. Not sure when they get the orange, but I know that is a known T in the Phillipines


Right genus, wrong species.


----------



## BobBarley

Orphnaecus sp. "Cebu"?
Orphnaecus pellitus?


----------



## CEC

BobBarley said:


> Orphnaecus sp. "Cebu"?
> Orphnaecus pellitus?


Neither.


----------



## Venom1080

O dichromatus?


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> O dichromatus?


Nope


----------



## Thistles

"Kakitebal?"


----------



## CEC

Nope. It's fairly a common next to _phillipinus_ in the US.


----------



## sdsnybny

Orphnaecus sp blue panay


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> Orphnaecus sp blue panay


Bingo


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> Bingo


Thanks, are those slings with mom or a communal?


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

sdsnybny said:


> Thanks, are those slings with mom or a communal?
> 
> View attachment 227432


Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## KezyGLA

Lasiodora klugi


----------



## sdsnybny

Leonardo the Mage said:


> Lasiodora parahybana


Nope 



KezyGLA said:


> Lasiodora klugi


Nada


----------



## ledzeppelin

lasiodora difficilis?


----------



## sdsnybny

ledzeppelin said:


> lasiodora difficilis?


Nope not Lasiodora or Nhandu


----------



## KezyGLA

Aphonopelma serratum?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Aphonopelma serratum?


Not Aphonopelma


----------



## KezyGLA

Eupalaestrus campestratus. And if its not that, then it's clearly a B. vagans.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

LOL you are certainly stuck on vagans lately......And yes it is an E. campestratus freshly molted @2". One of the slowest growers I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Statistics show that B. vagans is most likely to be posted here 

I shall have to dig out a photo. I will post a little later

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok here goes. It may be from the Brachypelma genus


----------



## BobBarley

diamantinensis


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> diamantinensis


Yup. Youre up


----------



## BobBarley




----------



## KezyGLA

Megaphobema robustum?


----------



## BobBarley

Nope


KezyGLA said:


> Megaphobema robustum?


----------



## KezyGLA

B. vagans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SysAdmin

B. Auratum?


----------



## KezyGLA

Acanthoscurria chacoana


----------



## BobBarley

No to all of the above.


----------



## Venom1080

T STIRMI


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> T STIRMI


 Yeah, you got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> Yeah, you got it


thought i recognized that leg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Next!


----------



## BobBarley

urticans


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> urticans


nada


----------



## BobBarley

sp. pucallpa


----------



## sdsnybny

A. metallica, A. sp Columbia, A. sp Amazonica


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> sp. pucallpa


That's a new one, but no. Did you mean purpurea? 
None of those @sdsnybny


----------



## Spidermolt

Avicularia sp. peru purple?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Avic Avic???


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> That's a new one, but no. Did you mean purpurea?


Nope, it was just a shot in the dark.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Avicularia sp. peru purple or amizonica




EDIT: Beaten to it already


----------



## Venom1080

Spidermolt said:


> Avicularia sp. peru purple?


Yup


----------



## Spidermolt




----------



## Venom1080

E cyanognathus


----------



## Spidermolt

Venom1080 said:


> E cyanognathus


nope


----------



## Venom1080

E rufesens?


----------



## Spidermolt

Venom1080 said:


> E rufesens?


Strike 2


----------



## Venom1080

E uatamen


----------



## Spidermolt

Venom1080 said:


> E uatamen


yup E. uatuman, your turn!!!


----------



## Venom1080

Next


----------



## sdsnybny

Haplopelma schmidti
Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Haplopelma schmidti
> Chilobrachys fimbriatus


nope.


----------



## BobBarley

Cyriapogus sp. hatihati

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> Cyriapogus sp. hatihati


ur up.


----------



## BobBarley

Should be easy...


----------



## Venom1080

N chromatus, A genic


----------



## KezyGLA

B. vagans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> N chromatus, A genic


Yup, chromatus


----------



## Venom1080

Lol so close kezygla (again)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

A. geroldi A versi A sp. blue velvet?


----------



## BobBarley

A. laeta


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia diversipes


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> A. geroldi A versi A sp. blue velvet?


A versicolor


----------



## KezyGLA

Yasss


----------



## BobBarley

Oh jeez...  What the heck is that...  Can't even guess the genus.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

it not the best photo ahahah It makes it look ugly


----------



## Venom1080

Tapinauchenius?


----------



## KezyGLA

Tapinauchenius what?


----------



## KezyGLA

I cant be giving out clues this early


----------



## Josh Craig

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus?


----------



## BobBarley

Tapinauchenius sp. "Colombia"


----------



## KezyGLA

Josh Craig said:


> Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus?





BobBarley said:


> Tapinauchenius sp. "Colombia"


Nope. Now I will give a clue. It is not a Tapi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

Avicularia sp. "Columbia"


----------



## Josh Craig

It looks sorta like a Psalmopoeus species. Other than the color it also looks like an Avicularia sp.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley

Josh Craig said:


> It looks sorta like a Psalmopoeus species. Other than the color it also looks like an Avicularia sp.


Agreed, looks arboreal to me.


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> Avicularia sp. "Columbia"


 Nope


----------



## BobBarley

I dunno... the overall coloring and abdominal pattern is getting me.


----------



## KezyGLA

Think people. I dont know if this one has been posted here before


----------



## Josh Craig

I think I know but I had to use google.


----------



## BobBarley

Josh Craig said:


> I think I know but I had to use google.


Hey man...  I used Google for 80% of the posts on here.  Say it!


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia rickwesti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia rickwesti


Correct!


----------



## BobBarley

Didn't even know such a t existed... awesome!


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Didn't even know such a t existed... awesome!


Officially recognized a couple of years ago, discovered by Rick C. West (birdspiders.com)

S/B easy ID but had to share (reference the panel width on the hexagon tank is 4") 
NOT A VAGANS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

G. actaeon?  For a real guess, looks like T. ockerti in an arboreal-esque setup  No offense, but that tag gives it away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> G. actaeon?  For a real guess, looks like T. ockerti in an arboreal-esque setup


Yes my 6" MM T. ockerti, soon to meet my female they both molted the same day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> Yes my 6" MM T. ockerti, soon to meet my female they both molted the same day


Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

@WeightedAbyss75  ur up.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Oh gosh, here we go. Gonna try one I recently bought a few days ago. Hope it is at least a little difficult  Not the best, all the way in it's burrow. Hard to get a good shot


----------



## BobBarley

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

BobBarley said:


> Lasiodora parahybana


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

B. vagans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spidermolt

P. cancerides


----------



## Venom1080

L klugi or difficilus


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Spidermolt said:


> P. cancerides


There it is! My newly acquired female subadult. Monstrous T with an even more ravenous apatite! Wish I had more T's that were harder to guess though


----------



## Spidermolt

This little fella just molted a few days ago and is now out and showing the world its new colors... also its probably an easy one!


----------



## KezyGLA

E uataman?   I'm only going by the feet here ahah and it looks new world. 

If it looked OW I would say MM Chilobrachys sp.


----------



## KezyGLA

it's clearly not a B. vagans..

Someone hurry up and guess it right so that I can search the classifieds


----------



## z32upgrader

P. murinus


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Idiothele mira? Looks like it has blue feet and looks like a baboon


----------



## KezyGLA

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Idiothele mira? Looks like it has blue feet and looks like a baboon


I thought that at first but no starburst carapace 

Then I thought maybe Chilobrachy...  








..Then I thought na bro, thats gotta be a vagans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spidermolt

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Idiothele mira? Looks like it has blue feet and looks like a baboon


yup Idiothele mira 1.5"

Believe it or now the substrate beneath it is actually one huge trapdoor blanket hiding a maze of tunnels. they're indeed a unique T and a must have!


----------



## KezyGLA

Ahhh


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Spidermolt said:


> yup Idiothele mira 1.5"
> 
> Believe it or now the substrate beneath it is actually one huge trapdoor blanket hiding a maze of tunnels. they're indeed a unique T and a must have!


No offense, but I pass my turn. I have terrible T's and I have an idea. I volunteer @KezyGLA of he'll take it, and I hope to see a B. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Spidermolt said:


> they're indeed a unique T and a must have!


Sure is 

Its number 3 in my top 10 baboons and I have reared a male to subadult and kept 2 adult fem. I should have known better


----------



## KezyGLA

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> No offense, but I pass my turn. I have terrible T's and I have an idea. I volunteer @KezyGLA of he'll take it, and I hope to see a B. vagans


You sure? You must have some photo of a mystery T at an obscure angle


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok lets go..


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

KezyGLA said:


> Ok lets go..
> 
> View attachment 227615


B. VAGANS! Anything else is a dang lie I tell you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley

Hommoeoma sp. "blue"?
Bumba cabocla?


----------



## KezyGLA

Not a vagans. I am saving my vagans pics for when you will least expect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> Hommoeoma sp. "blue"?
> Bumba cabocla?


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

Prob some weird new Hapactira...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Prob some weird new Hapactira...


It is NW


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> Prob some weird new Hapactira...


Freaking @KezyGLA with his super extensive, super obscure baboon collection...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

More new Harpacs to come aha

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080

A seemani? 
i was secretly looking for a clue there btw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> A seemani?
> i was secretly looking for a clue there btw.


Oh I know. I bit ahhah. It's not Aphonopelma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

G sp. concepcion ?


----------



## BobBarley

Thrixopelma pruriens?


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> G sp. concepcion ?


Nope



BobBarley said:


> Thrixopelma pruriens?


Warmer


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Warmer


Dangit... outta guesses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

T cyaneolum


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> T cyaneolum


Nope sorry. Its in that genus.. or so they say


----------



## KezyGLA

I am off to bed now. 

Will pass to @BobBarley as he got the genus correct first. 

It is Thrixopelma sp. cuzco

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Happy holidays

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> I am off to bed now.


Blasphemy, sleep is overrated!

I don't have many t's left but I'll give it a go...


hehe


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Happy holidays


Happy holidays to you too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

A genic


----------



## Venom1080

G pulchripes


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> G pulchripes


Yes...


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> Yes...


the white line around the carapace gave it away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Next


----------



## z32upgrader

_Neoholothele incei _and _Tenebrio molitor_


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> _Neoholothele incei _and _Tenebrio molitor_


yup


----------



## z32upgrader

Here's an easy one.  I really just wanted an excuse to share this photo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

A versicolor
love those legs.


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> A versicolor
> love those legs.


It's your turn again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Def not arboreal. Asian fossorial maybe..


----------



## Spidermolt

Chilobrachys huahini


----------



## Venom1080

Spidermolt said:


> Chilobrachys huahini


nope


----------



## Venom1080

bump..


----------



## KezyGLA

Orphnaecus 'blue panay'?


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Orphnaecus 'blue panay'?


i may have lied slightly about it being a OW... its hard to convey sarcasm.


----------



## KezyGLA

Neoholothele incei?


----------



## CEC

Looks like_ Tapinauchenius...
violaceus _maybe?


----------



## Venom1080

@KezyGLA @CEC no and warmer.


----------



## z32upgrader

T. plumipes


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> T. plumipes


no.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. pulcher


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> P. pulcher


nope


----------



## CEC

*Tapinauchenius santivincenti?*
*
Tapinauchenius latipes?
*
Out of guesses...


----------



## Venom1080

CEC said:


> *Tapinauchenius santivincenti?
> 
> Tapinauchenius latipes?
> *
> Out of guesses...


nope.


----------



## KezyGLA

purple,brown,black,blue, green, red velvet pink toed birdeating tree spider.. 

Warmer?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> purple,brown, tree spider..
> 
> Warmer?


yes.


----------



## KezyGLA

tapinauchenius subcaeruleus?


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> tapinauchenius subcaeruleus?


nothing that complex. violacecus was closest..


----------



## z32upgrader

T. cupreus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Ahh i ran out of guesses anyway. If it was orange I would have known better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> T. cupreus


yes!


----------



## z32upgrader

Yay!  I have a 2.5" female.
Next!


----------



## Venom1080

Aphonopelma sp. whoknowsthereslikea100ofthem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

A anax?


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> A anax?


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

A bicoloratum? chalcodes?


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> A bicoloratum? chalcodes?


Negative Ghost rider.  Not Aphonopelma.


----------



## Venom1080




----------



## KezyGLA

Megaphobema robustum

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> Megaphobema robustum


It is not.


----------



## KezyGLA

Note to self- Read up Megaphobema

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Lasiodora klugi?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> Lasiodora klugi?


Nope, not Lasiodora.


----------



## BobBarley

Megaphobema velvetosoma


----------



## KezyGLA

Xenesthis sp. white


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> yes!


Ah... So close.



z32upgrader said:


> Yay!  I have a 2.5" female.
> Next!
> View attachment 227796


Has to be a _Brachypelma vagans_. Looks just like mine. 



KezyGLA said:


> Note to self- Read up Megaphobema


Yeah, that's an odd looking _robustum._

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> Megaphobema velvetosoma


Not Megaphobema.


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> Xenesthis sp. white


Sorry.  You're out.


----------



## KezyGLA

It must be a vagans then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

It's a pretty freshly molted t... hmm...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley

Nhandu carapoensis


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> Nhandu carapoensis


Nuh uh!


----------



## KezyGLA

Look at that abdomen. Got Xene. written all over it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Look at that abdomen. Got Xene. written all over it


I'm skeptical it's a Xenesthis...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> I'm skeptical it's a Xenesthis...


Its the only genus I have seen with setae like that.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> Its the only genus I have seen with setae like that.


Sorry to burst your bubble; it isn't a Xenesthis.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Its the only genus I have seen with setae like that.


Eh, abdomen looks closer to Lasiodora-ish to me.  Idk, but I'm guessing, genus wise, Nhandu, Acanthoscurria, and the like.


----------



## CEC

I just saw the picture on Facebook. I know the answer. I won't cheat, cuz I'd never have guessed it, even owning 4 myself. 

Got me on this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

CEC said:


> I just saw the picture on Facebook. I know the answer. I won't cheat, cuz I'd never have guessed it, even owning 4 myself.
> 
> Got me on this one.


i was thinking that! 
the recent molt really throws it off.


----------



## KezyGLA

Wow ahah I would never have gotten that. Even with 100 guesses. Need to look at mine more carefully next time


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus sp Red


----------



## dragonfire1577

At this rate it's probably not even new world lol its probably something ridiculous that we'd never guess like a mutated newly molted pokie or a really screwed up scorpion.


----------



## Venom1080

its NW.


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Euathlus sp Red


Nope.


----------



## Spidermolt

Is it Nhandu?


----------



## z32upgrader

Spidermolt said:


> Is it Nhandu?


It is not.


----------



## z32upgrader

The answer can be found on a thread here in tarantula chat that gets updated very frequently. Hint hint.


----------



## KezyGLA

its a B. vagans. someone with a guess left say B. vagans... please.. We need to move on


----------



## Venom1080

hes lying, dont listen to him. ^^^

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

..but statistics say ...


----------



## Venom1080

nothing about it being a vagans. its NW terrestrial, tropical..


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> ..but statistics say ...


Show me those statistics, lol.

GBB.


----------



## KezyGLA

Its B. vagans tropical form

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> GBB.


 no.


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> no.


: (


----------



## KezyGLA

think B vagans but a tropical version..; I aint lying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> think B vagans but a tropical version..; I aint lying.


well, i suppose they do both have red butts..


----------



## z32upgrader

This spider belongs to a monotypic genus as far as hobby stock goes.  Kind of like Stromatopelma, Heteroscodra and Chromatopelma.


----------



## Venom1080

bump... theres only so many NW genera with one species in them..


----------



## sdsnybny

E. campestratus, S. hoffmanni


----------



## Venom1080

no @sdsnybny


----------



## KezyGLA

Please guys, lets finish this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Please guys, lets finish this.


Outta guesses, sorry man.


----------



## Venom1080

GBBxB vagans...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

BCF Lowland


----------



## Venom1080

i think everyone that cares about this thread has used all their guesses.


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> i think everyone that cares about this thread has used all their guesses.


I agree yes ajaj there is usually someone other come along once in a while.


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> I agree yes ajaj .


haha wut?


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> haha wut?


Sorry I mean, I agree everyone who plays is already used guesses. Sometimes I forget english and say stuff that maybe folks dont understand

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Is everyone ready to give up?  Dying to know the answer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Can I have another guess please ? 


.. I joke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Maybe these photos with its normal coloration will help.  Everyone's guesses are restored.  Be quick!


----------



## Venom1080

P sazmai P sazmai P sazmai


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> P sazmai P sazmai P sazmai


It's yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Next, at long last. Great pic @z32upgrader !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

ornata


----------



## Venom1080

ledzeppelin said:


> ornata


nope


----------



## ledzeppelin

Striata?  my brain will otherwise collapse


----------



## sdsnybny

P. striata


----------



## johnny quango

P fasciata


----------



## Venom1080

ledzeppelin said:


> Striata?  my brain will otherwise collapse


striata is right, 6.5" female.


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> striata is right, 6.5" female.


Mine just molted and she is beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin




----------



## BobBarley

Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## ledzeppelin

BobBarley said:


> Psalmopoeus irminia


Nope


----------



## CEC

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_


----------



## Venom1080

P pulcher or ecclesiasticus
@ledzeppelin


----------



## ledzeppelin

CEC said:


> _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_


yep


----------



## CEC

Try this one.


----------



## Venom1080

A velutina? Pachistopelma bromelicola?


----------



## johnny quango

Pachistopelma rufonigrum


----------



## CEC

johnny quango said:


> Pachistopelma rufonigrum


Correct.


----------



## johnny quango

Here's the next


----------



## Venom1080

P fortis?


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> P fortis?


Incorrect


----------



## Venom1080

platyomma?


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> platyomma?


Incorrect again 

Wrong genus


----------



## Venom1080

P cancerides?


----------



## johnny quango

Venom1080 said:


> P cancerides?


Incorrect


----------



## KezyGLA

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## johnny quango

KezyGLA said:


> Eucratoscelus pachypus


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Jesus. Not another one of these near impossible efforts


----------



## johnny quango

KezyGLA said:


> Jesus. Not another one of these near impossible efforts


This one is easy


----------



## KezyGLA

P. atrichomatus?


----------



## KezyGLA

Its not that easy ahah. Theres a lot of brown hairy spooders out there


----------



## johnny quango

KezyGLA said:


> P. atrichomatus?


Right genus wrong species


----------



## KezyGLA

Phormictopus cautus (sp. purple)?


----------



## johnny quango

That would be a no


----------



## KezyGLA

Aw well am out


----------



## ChrisTy

_*Phormictopus auratus*
_


----------



## johnny quango

ChrisTy said:


> _*Phormictopus auratus*_


Sorry the computer says no


----------



## ChrisTy

Sorry best guess I would have. Just wanted to keep this one going I love seeing all of the different species on here and the guesses. I am terrible at this game though!


----------



## johnny quango

ChrisTy said:


> Sorry best guess I would have. Just wanted to keep this one going I love seeing all of the different species on here and the guesses. I am terrible at this game though!


You have the right genus if that helps look at posts above to figure out other guesses


----------



## CEC

_


johnny quango said:



			This one is easy
		
Click to expand...

 _

I beg to differ.

_
Phormictopus platus?_


----------



## BobBarley

Phormictopus antillensis

Phormictopus cubensis


----------



## johnny quango

BobBarley said:


> Phormictopus antillensis
> 
> Phormictopus cubensis


No on both


----------



## ChrisTy

P. jonai?


----------



## johnny quango

ChrisTy said:


> P. jonai?


No. But if it helps the tarantula is from cuba and is known for eating snails


----------



## sdsnybny

_Phormictopus_ _cochleasvorax_


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> _Phormictopus_ _cochleasvorax_


Correct


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## KezyGLA

Recently moulted Phormictopus atrichomatus?


----------



## BobBarley

Pamphobeteus fortis


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Recently moulted Phormictopus atrichomatus?


No sir


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> Pamphobeteus fortis


Yes your up


----------



## BobBarley

Running out of t's..


----------



## KezyGLA

N chromatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> N chromatus


Yup.


----------



## KezyGLA




----------



## KezyGLA




----------



## BobBarley

Dolichothele bolivianum


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> Dolichothele bolivianum


Nope


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Nope


Guessing it's not that genus?


----------



## KezyGLA

No its not Dolichothele


----------



## BobBarley

Heterothele villosella


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> Heterothele villosella


Nope sorry


----------



## Matttoadman

Harpactira sps?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

is it a chilo?


----------



## KezyGLA

It's African


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Cerato? (Can't spell the whole name)


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Obt sling, nice and basic


----------



## Matttoadman

Pterinochilus lapalala


----------



## Philth

_Hysterocrates gigas ?_


----------



## KezyGLA

Just seeing these guys. Sorry for the wait!



YagerManJennsen said:


> Cerato? (Can't spell the whole name)





WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Obt sling, nice and basic





Matttoadman said:


> Pterinochilus lapalala





Philth said:


> _Hysterocrates gigas ?_


None of the above


----------



## YagerManJennsen

its an LP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> its an LP


vagans form


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Darn I used all my guesses


----------



## Venom1080

H gabonensis


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> H gabonensis


Nope sorry. Genus begins with H though


----------



## sdsnybny

H. namaquensis, H. tigrina, H. cafreriana


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> H. namaquensis, H. tigrina, H. cafreriana


Warm with all 3 but I'm afraid its none of them. 

It is Harpactira

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080

H baviana


----------



## Venom1080

H gutatta


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> H baviana





Venom1080 said:


> H gutatta


Sorry mate. Its not these. Much more conmon


----------



## BobBarley

Harpactira pulchripes


----------



## Matttoadman

Matttoadman said:


> Harpactira sps?


Hmmm lol


----------



## Matttoadman

Harpactira marksi


----------



## KezyGLA

Matttoadman said:


> Hmmm lol


I wasnt going to give the genus up on the second guess aha. Yes its Harpactira marksi

Youre up


----------



## Matttoadman

Nice!


----------



## KezyGLA

N. incei?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draiko

G porteri?


----------



## Spidermolt

M. robustum


----------



## Matttoadman

KezyGLA said:


> N. incei?


  Yep gold form.


----------



## KezyGLA

Okay I on work phone.  Here goes


----------



## Oliverhenderson

tarantula49 said:


> View attachment 207755
> 
> 
> This is a easy one


a chalcodes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

@Oliverhenderson I thinknyou are a little late to the party bro. That one from 174 pages ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## obie

B. cabocla


----------



## sdsnybny

Oliverhenderson said:


> a chalcodes





KezyGLA said:


> @Oliverhenderson I thinknyou are a little late to the party bro. That one from 174 pages ago.


The least he could have done is guess B. vagans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

obie said:


> B. cabocla


nope


----------



## AustralianBirdEater

Is it a tarantula?


----------



## Thistles

Ami sp Panama?
T sp Panama?

It isn't Panamanian, is it


----------



## KezyGLA

AustralianBirdEater said:


> Is it a tarantula?


Yes



Thistles said:


> Ami sp Panama?
> T sp Panama?
> 
> It isn't Panamanian, is it


Sorry, it is not


----------



## sdsnybny

A. seemanni under glass.......or you're candling a dwarf to see if she is gravid.
C. elegans, C. ritae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> A. seemanni under glass.......or you're candling a dwarf to see if she is gravid.
> C. elegans, C. ritae.


It is what I would class as a dwarf, but not as small as cyrio. It is from the Americas and is semi arboreal


----------



## Venom1080

Pachistopelma?


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Pachistopelma?


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

Dolichothele bolivaium (something like that)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Dolichothele bolivaium (something like that)


Correcto!

Youre up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

Yes! Next.


----------



## KezyGLA

Aic. avic , A. sp. columbia, A. purpurea?


----------



## sdsnybny

A diversipes, A. versicolor, A sp Ecuador


----------



## Venom1080

how do you know its a Avic?  @sdsnybny @KezyGLA


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> how do you know its a Avic?  @sdsnybny @KezyGLA


Its you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Its you.


im touched.


----------



## Venom1080

hint: in CAN at least, this is in the low-medium price for Avics. nothing too exotic.


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> Yes! Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229656


The most in-focus thing in this pic is the lid of the kritter keeper the enclosure is on lol...

A. laeta?


----------



## Venom1080

BobBarley said:


> The most in-focus thing in this pic is the lid of the kritter keeper the enclosure is on lol...
> 
> A. laeta?


how do you know the spider youre supposed to be guessing isnt in that kritter keeper? 

....correct btw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> how do you know the spider youre supposed to be guessing isnt in that kritter keeper?
> 
> ....correct btw.


Give me a half hour or so hold up....


----------



## BobBarley




----------



## Venom1080

*Hommoeoma sp. red/fire*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> *Hommoeoma sp. red/fire*


Yup.

(I need more t's)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Copied and pasted off your Instagram.
Haha next.


----------



## KezyGLA

Iridopelma katiae?


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Iridopelma katiae?


nope


----------



## KezyGLA

avicularia geroldi?


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> avicularia geroldi?


nada


----------



## KezyGLA

A. metallica? 

I am stumped


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> A. metallica?
> 
> I am stumped


nope.


----------



## nicodimus22

A. versicolor?


----------



## sdsnybny

A. sp "Amazonica", A. sp "Columbia"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> A. sp "Amazonica", A. sp "Columbia"


yup my 1" amazonica.


----------



## sdsnybny

Ok, This is to easy but I just have to share   Last nights wardrobe change!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

H. pulchripes (vagans form)


----------



## sdsnybny

Never!!! its a "Pure as the white driven snow!!" H. pulchripes.
I just love the shiny black on the legs right after a molt, takes a few days for the blue to show up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Me too. They look fantastic with the jelly legs. Almost black. It would be a great variant if existed. Especially when full grown with less of the yellow and more bronze colour


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Me too. They look fantastic with the jelly legs. Almost black. It would be a great variant if existed. Especially when full grown with less of the yellow and more bronze colour


sooo, picture?
@KezyGLA  are you at work?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

@KezyGLA your turn.


----------



## KezyGLA

Sorry guys never saw the alerts. Will post a pic in a moment


----------



## KezyGLA

Easy one


----------



## Venom1080

G rosea?


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> G rosea?


Nope


----------



## BobBarley

G. sp. Maule?


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> G. sp. Maule?


Nope. But still warm


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Nope. But still warm


G. sp. "Concepcion".


----------



## Venom1080

Paraphysa scofa


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> G. sp. "Concepcion".


Very close again.



Venom1080 said:


> Paraphysa scofa


Kinda.. _Phrixotrichus scrofa 
_
Youre up !


----------



## Venom1080

same thing lol gimme a sec...


----------



## Venom1080

Next
	

		
			
		

		
	



Gotta love brown OWs!


----------



## KezyGLA

T. cupreus?


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> T. cupreus?


haha yeah. im running out of spiders.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> haha yeah. im running out of spiders.


I saw you trying to put me off. But yeah, I love OW B. vagans arboreals

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA




----------



## Sinjay

a49 said:


> View attachment 207755
> 
> 
> This is a easy one


Help me please i don't know how to use his site my rose hair she's been upside down for 6 days I gave her drops of water I did the bathroom thing with hot water to up the humidity I don't want her to die

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Venom1080

Sinjay said:


> Help me please i don't know how to use his site my rose hair she's been upside down for 6 days I gave her drops of water I did the bathroom thing with hot water to up the humidity I don't want her to die


this isnt the thread for that. start your own in the appropriate forum. 

Dolichothele diamentinensis?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sinjay

[QU? OTE="Venom1080, post: 2575069, member: 111210"]this isnt the thread for that. start your own in the appropriate forum.

Dolichothele diamentinensis?[/QUOTE]
How?


----------



## Venom1080

Sinjay said:


> [QU? OTE="Venom1080, post: 2575069, member: 111210"]this isnt the thread for that. start your own in the appropriate forum.
> 
> Dolichothele diamentinensis?


How?[/QUOTE]
here    http://arachnoboards.com/forums/tarantula-questions-discussions.2/create-thread


----------



## KezyGLA

@Venom1080 nope sorry


----------



## EulersK

Wow, she just dropped in every thread and posted, didn't she?

Phlogius sp. "Black"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

EulersK said:


> Wow, she just dropped in every thread and posted, didn't she?
> 
> Phlogius sp. "Black"?


Nope. Wrong continent


----------



## EulersK

KezyGLA said:


> Nope. Wrong continent


Aw, the abdomen looks exactly like Phlogius! I knew the carapace wasn't right, though


----------



## KezyGLA

.. come on gentlemen, let us not give up yet


----------



## sdsnybny

Augacephalus ezendami, Augacephalus breyeri, Augacephalus junodi


----------



## Gman32176

@KezyGLA 

Minax sling?


----------



## Venom1080

i have no idea, looks african, but still could be NW.


----------



## CEC

_Sahydroaraneus raja?_


----------



## Venom1080

Ischnocolinae sp. Dominican Republic


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Augacephalus ezendami, Augacephalus breyeri, Augacephalus junodi


Sorry mate thats 3 strikes


----------



## KezyGLA

Gman32176 said:


> @KezyGLA
> 
> Minax sling?


Nope sorry 



CEC said:


> _Sahydroaraneus raja?_


No sorry



Venom1080 said:


> Ischnocolinae sp. Dominican Republic


Now you might be onto something here. Do you know the proper name for this species ?


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Now you might be onto something here. Do you know the proper name for this species ?


whattaya mean thats not the right name "dominican blue"?


----------



## Venom1080

Holothele sericea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Holothele sericea


That'a boy 


You're up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Next, how well do you know your Asian arboreals?


----------



## KezyGLA

P. regalis?


----------



## Gman32176

Poecilotheria smithi?


----------



## CEC

_Poecilotheria ornata_


----------



## Venom1080

CEC said:


> _Poecilotheria ornata_


yup.


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> yup.


Those red pedipalps... and it didn't look like rufilata.

Try this one:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Grammostola actaeon?


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> Grammostola actaeon?


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

phormictopus cubensis


----------



## Philth

Aphonopelma marxi ?


----------



## CEC

Philth said:


> Aphonopelma marxi ?


Tom, you philthy scoundrel, you...lol
Correct.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080

just a reminder.. @Philth


----------



## Philth

Lets try this, the first person to guess 2 out of 3 goes next.


----------



## KezyGLA

Lasiodorides striatus
Lasiodorides polycusplatus


----------



## Philth

KezyGLA said:


> Lasiodorides striatus
> Lasiodorides polycusplatus


No


----------



## KezyGLA

Vitalus paranaensis
Acanthoscurria musculosa
Acanthoscurria ferina


----------



## Philth

KezyGLA said:


> Vitalus paranaensis
> Acanthoscurria musculosa
> Acanthoscurria ferina



No


----------



## CEC

#1 _Sericopelma_ sp. "Boca del Toro"
_
#2 Vitalius paranaensis

#3 Lasiodorides polycuspulatus

??
_


----------



## Philth

CEC said:


> #1 _Sericopelma_ sp. "Boca del Toro"
> _
> #2 Vitalius paranaensis
> 
> #3 Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
> 
> ??_


Bingo on all 3 ! ( Cheater lol) Your turn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Ah,  I didnt understand you wanted them in order. I thought just first to mention 2 of the 3 you posted.


----------



## Philth

KezyGLA said:


> Ah,  I didnt understand you wanted them in order. I thought just first to mention 2 of the 3 you posted.


Well, I think I was making up rules as I was going lol. In this case I meant 2 out of 3 in one guess/post. You had guessed two of the spider correctly, but not in the same post. Chase got all 3 in order, in one post, so I declare him winner . 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Philth said:


> Bingo on all 3 ! ( Cheater lol) Your turn.


Yeah, totally cheated on the first pic, I suspected _Sericopelma_. Went researching for some pics and found that pic. The second and third pics I thought Kezy was dead on, just losing on technicality...

Try this one...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oliverhenderson

Try this one...
View attachment 230511

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
b smithi ?


----------



## KezyGLA

B. annitha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

boehmei?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Baumgarteni


----------



## KezyGLA

And I'm gunna throw in. B. vagans for good measure

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> And I'm gunna throw in. B. vagans for good measure


_Brachypelma vagans _is correct.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CEC

But _vagans_ is always a trump card when IDing.
I bought it as Brachypelma annitha, though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Was I correct then? It was B. annitha VCF?


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> Was I correct then? It was B. annitha VCF?


_Brachypelma annitha _(Yucatan), actually.


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok then. Thinking caps on, people.


----------



## Venom1080

H gutatta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> H gutatta


Kinda warm


----------



## CEC

"Kinda warm" makes me think your implying it's African but not_ Harpactira? _So_...
Pterinochilus murinus_ ?
_Harpactirella lightfooti _?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

@CEC African is correct. It is neither of the two though.


----------



## Venom1080

C meridionalis?


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> C meridionalis?


No, sorry


----------



## YagerManJennsen

H gigas.


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> H gigas.


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

The genus was mentioned on the previous page


----------



## YagerManJennsen

H. pulchripes


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> H. pulchripes


No


----------



## KezyGLA

...


----------



## KezyGLA

@Venom1080 @CEC @YagerManJennsen you have gone incognito


----------



## Venom1080

we quit, too hard.


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok... clues. The genus start with 'P'


----------



## Venom1080

P vorax


----------



## KezyGLA

Sorry my man it is not vorax butit is Pterinochilus


----------



## Toff202

Pterinochilus murinus?


----------



## KezyGLA

Toff202 said:


> Pterinochilus murinus?


Nope


----------



## Jerry

P. Lapalala


----------



## Jerry

P. Chordatus


----------



## KezyGLA

Jerry said:


> P. Lapalala


Correct! You're up


----------



## Jerry

Well here goes I don't have a big selection 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 have at it


----------



## KezyGLA

G. pulchripes ?


----------



## Jerry

Hahaha yes new it wouldn't be to hard you got it


----------



## KezyGLA

Heheh 

Ok. Next


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma vorhiesi


----------



## KezyGLA

z32upgrader said:


> Aphonopelma vorhiesi


Nope, not that. I have never heard of this sp. I must do some research now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

@Venom1080 How about this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

B emilia..?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> B emilia..?


Nope


----------



## CEC

_Grammostola porteri?
Euathlus parvulus?_


----------



## Venom1080

Eupalaestrus campestratus
@KezyGLA


----------



## KezyGLA

CEC said:


> _Grammostola porteri?
> Euathlus parvulus?_


No



Venom1080 said:


> Eupalaestrus campestratus
> @KezyGLA


Nope


----------



## Toff202

I'm really bad at these American terrestrials...

Grammostola rosea?


----------



## KezyGLA

Toff202 said:


> I'm really bad at these American terrestrials...
> 
> Grammostola rosea?


Close. It is in the genus


----------



## Toff202

KezyGLA said:


> Close. It is in the genus


Grammostola sp. "North"?


----------



## KezyGLA

Toff202 said:


> Grammostola sp. "North"?


no, not that either


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> no, not that either


_
Grammostola pulchra_


----------



## KezyGLA

CEC said:


> _Grammostola pulchra_


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

Grammostola pulchripes ?


----------



## Philth

Grammostola alticeps ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Grammostola pulchripes ?


No



Philth said:


> Grammostola alticeps ?


nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Anyone?


----------



## Venom1080

bump..


----------



## z32upgrader

G. anthracina?


----------



## BobBarley

Grammostola mollicoma


----------



## runCMD

based on pictures with the shape of the cepalothorax and the red on underside of the legs perhaps G. Inermis?


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> Grammostola mollicoma


Nope sorry



runCMD said:


> based on pictures with the shape of the cepalothorax and the red on underside of the legs perhaps G. Inermis?


Nope 



z32upgrader said:


> G. anthracina?


Bingo! Youre up


----------



## z32upgrader

Try this one.


----------



## KezyGLA

Cyriocosmus bertae


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> Cyriocosmus bertae


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

K. brunnipes


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> K. brunnipes


That's the one!  Good job.  She's since molted.  Your turn!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

z32upgrader said:


> That's the one!  Good job.  She's since molted.  Your turn!
> View attachment 231432


A very nice spooder


----------



## KezyGLA




----------



## runCMD

Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Toff202

Harpactira cafreriana?


----------



## KezyGLA

runCMD said:


> Pterinochilus murinus


No



Toff202 said:


> Harpactira cafreriana?


No


----------



## EulersK

P. lapalala?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

unfair, 90% of those baboons of yours are unheard of in CAN.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## awiec

Harpactira curvipes?


----------



## Venom1080

A breyeri?


----------



## dragonfire1577

P. chordatus?


----------



## Venom1080

@KezyGLA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moonohol

Harpactira tigrina


----------



## KezyGLA

Sorry guys! Again using my phone and havent got alerts! Im sorry. 



EulersK said:


> P. lapalala?


No



Venom1080 said:


> unfair, 90% of those baboons of yours are unheard of in CAN.


Haha



awiec said:


> Harpactira curvipes?


Nope sorry, warm though. 



Venom1080 said:


> A breyeri?


Nope 



dragonfire1577 said:


> P. chordatus?


No



Venom1080 said:


> @KezyGLA


Nope. 



Moonohol said:


> Harpactira tigrina


Again warm but no.

Reactions: Helpful 1 | Coffee 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Harpactira gigas 

Harpactira cafreriana

Harpactira atra


----------



## Moonohol

H. curator? H. hamiltoni?


----------



## awiec

It's not Harpactira guttata is it?


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> Harpactira gigas
> 
> Harpactira cafreriana
> 
> Harpactira atra


3 nopes



Moonohol said:


> H. curator? H. hamiltoni?


Think smaller


awiec said:


> It's not Harpactira guttata is it?


nope


----------



## ChrisTy

H tigrina?


----------



## KezyGLA

ChrisTy said:


> H tigrina?


Already been mentioned sorry


----------



## ChrisTy

Sorry completely missed that one.... one day I'll accidently guess one of these right.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Baboonopelma theyalllookthesameus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dragonfire1577

But I don't really know baboons lol, a weird P. murinus?


----------



## KezyGLA

Nope. It is South African species


----------



## Moonohol

Brachionopus pretoriae


----------



## KezyGLA

Moonohol said:


> Brachionopus pretoriae


good guess but no. It's _Harpactirella_


----------



## BobBarley

Harparctira sp. danielskuil
Harpactira namaquensis


----------



## BobBarley

Harpactirella overdijki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

I will forget the first 2 guesses  

Well done, you're up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thank god thats over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley

I'm running out of t's, so here's this:




Highly (99%) suspect male.


----------



## KezyGLA

P. Metallica


----------



## sdsnybny

BobBarley said:


> I'm running out of t's, so here's this:
> 
> View attachment 232036
> 
> 
> Highly (99%) suspect male.


Absolutely a male tarantula

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> P. Metallica


Nope.



sdsnybny said:


> Absolutely a male tarantula


Agreed.


----------



## KezyGLA

Nhandu chromatus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## KezyGLA

Red setae.. Think outside the box

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Nhandu chromatus?





KezyGLA said:


> Theraphosa stirmi


Nope, nope.


----------



## KezyGLA

I might be out. Though I am pretty sure thats a female you have there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> Though I am pretty sure thats a female you have there


Hm, maybe.  Perhaps my tiny Asian eyes are tricking me...


----------



## Venom1080

B albo


----------



## KezyGLA

B. va.... va.  va. va.... damn, I'm out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> B albo





KezyGLA said:


> B. va.... va.  va. va.... damn, I'm out


Nope, nope


----------



## Venom1080

G pulchripes


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> G pulchripes


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

A geniculata


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> A geniculata


Nope


----------



## Thistles

LP or Pamphobeteus sp. something


----------



## boina

L. klugi (since LP has already been guessed)


----------



## Moonohol

C. darlingi


----------



## Venom1080

@BobBarley


----------



## BobBarley

Thistles said:


> LP or Pamphobeteus sp. something


Not LP... guess a sp. 



boina said:


> L. klugi (since LP has already been guessed)





Moonohol said:


> C. darlingi


Nope,nope


----------



## Thistles

Haha! OK ummm, I think I can guess two. Let's try Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma and mascara.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## BobBarley

Thistles said:


> Haha! OK ummm, I think I can guess two. Let's try Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma and mascara.


Nice yup sp. mascara


----------



## Thistles

BobBarley said:


> Nice yup sp. mascara


Pretty species! Hmm now I have to find something to post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Grammostola iheringi?  actaeon?


----------



## Venom1080

thrixopelma cyaneolum? okerti?


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp Red or E. truculentus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> E. sp Red or E. truculentus


MM Euathlus truculentus is correct!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

I love Euathlus genus LOL.....this one could take awhile good luck its @ 1"


----------



## Thistles

Phlogiellus baeri


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Phlogiellus baeri


Nope, not even close.


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Nope, not even close.


Dolichothele caatinga


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Dolichothele caatinga


Nope, but they are on my want list


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Nope, but they are on my want list


Holothele sericea and I'm out lol


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Holothele sericea and I'm out lol


Yes that's it, also known as Ischnocolinae sp. Dominican Republic
post 311
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/genus-holothele.35854/page-16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> Yes that's it, also known as Ischnocolinae sp. Dominican Republic
> post 311
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/genus-holothele.35854/page-16


They're on MY want list lol. My thought process: "What's tiny with a long pointy butt..."


----------



## sdsnybny

They are one of the fastest and most skittish slings I have unpacked

A. breyeri maybe MOM?


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> They are one of the fastest and most skittish slings I have unpacked
> 
> A. bayeri maybe MOM?


Haha nope! I can post some pics of momma if you want, but this isnt her.


----------



## BobBarley

That's an OW, isn't it? *leaves room*


----------



## Toff202

Ceratogyrus sanderi?


----------



## Thistles

Toff202 said:


> Ceratogyrus sanderi?


 warmer


----------



## Venom1080

Ceratogyrus meridionalis


----------



## Thistles

Venom1080 said:


> Ceratogyrus meridionalis


Nope


----------



## Toff202

C. brachycephalus?


----------



## Thistles

Toff202 said:


> C. brachycephalus?


Yep! Wild type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

@Toff202 friendly reminder to post a pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

YagerManJennsen said:


> @Toff202 friendly reminder to post a pic


Sorry, I forgot


----------



## KezyGLA

P. murinus?


----------



## Venom1080

Ceratogyrus sanderi? marshalli? darlingi?


----------



## KezyGLA

O. aureotibialis


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Ceratogyrus sanderi?


This was gonna be my 3rd guess

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toff202

KezyGLA said:


> P. murinus?





Venom1080 said:


> Ceratogyrus sanderi? marshalli? darlingi?





KezyGLA said:


> O. aureotibialis


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Pterinochilus chordatus?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. lugardi?


----------



## boina

Idiothele mira


----------



## Thistles

Doesn't look like a baboon to me. Small T, big leaves, skinny legs looks like MM, black toes... Holothele incei? Or else Kezy is on the right track with something Asian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

I was thinkin MM southeastern

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toff202

Thistles said:


> Doesn't look like a baboon to me. Small T, big leaves, skinny legs looks like MM, black toes... Holothele incei? Or else Kezy is on the right track with something Asian.


Yes, adult female N. incei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

Toff202 said:


> Yes, adult female N. incei


Really?! Totally thought it was a MM with those little skinny toes.


----------



## KezyGLA

P. mut


----------



## KezyGLA

H. gigas, E. pachypus


----------



## Thistles

KezyGLA said:


> P. mut


Negative
Edit: saw the update, still no. Sorry!


----------



## sdsnybny

P. baeri


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nhandu tripepii????


----------



## Thistles

I think this is going to be a hard one.


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Aphonopelma Hentzi?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Phormictopus spp?


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> I think this is going to be a hard one.


You'll pay for this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Thistles

Umm some hints? It's a juvenile female, about 2.5" DLS in that pic. Adult coloration isn't showing much.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Theraphosa?


----------



## KezyGLA

Hyst

Why it may be dificult? But hey, I'm out.


----------



## BobBarley

My grandpa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

Hyst? Huh? I'll pm you the answer if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Hyst? Huh? I'll pm you the answer if you want.



oh it's not Hysterocrates? Don't tell me.. I like the suspense


----------



## Thistles

KezyGLA said:


> oh it's not Hysterocrates? Don't tell me.. I like the suspense


Oh! Haha I get it. Sorry I'm slow! It is not.

And I think a lot of grandpas are difficult, Bob. Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

A big hint: Kezy was on the right track with the legs but the wrong continent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dragonfire1577

Selenotypus plumipes


----------



## Thistles

dragonfire1577 said:


> Selenotypus plumipes


getting warmer


----------



## dragonfire1577

Phlogius crassipes


----------



## KezyGLA

Aw man. I forgot that they had Ts that far southeast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

Too far!


----------



## KezyGLA

Down a bit


----------



## Thistles

Here's an updated pic of her. This is all she was willing to show y'all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Here's an updated pic of her. This is all she was willing to show y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232891


Those pins ae

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Wtf that's like a weird albospilosum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

dragonfire1577 said:


> Wtf that's like a weird albospilosum


But way prettier!

Sorry, albos.

If this isn't fun anymore do you all want to change to unlimited guesses? It kind of sucks to just have to wait and I don't want to ruin the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

selenocosmia kovariki


----------



## KezyGLA

Coremiocnemis hoggi
Coremiocnemis obscura

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

KezyGLA said:


> Coremiocnemis hoggi
> Coremiocnemis obscura


hoggi! Nice work!


She came out to say "hi" this morning. She hasn't eaten since her last molt, so she's skinny but still pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> hoggi! Nice work!
> View attachment 232976
> 
> She came out to say "hi" this morning. She hasn't eaten since her last molt, so she's skinny but still pretty.


As soon as you said warmer to an Asian species I was about to burst cause I knew it. Must learn to take my time 

PS the blue and pink! Uhhhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

This will be very easy..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

You're not a nice person =( but you have good taste in tarantulas!

We should make this a guess the genus thread, lol. Aphonopelma?


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> You're not a nice person =( but you have good taste in tarantulas!
> 
> We should make this a guess the genus thread, lol. Aphonopelma?


Thanks.. i think ajaja. Even if guess the genus its still difficult for this one. Right I will hand out clues early this time. Its not Aphonopelma but is from the same continent as some Aphonos.


----------



## Thistles

Don't let me make you feel guilty lol. I'm just as bad!


----------



## KezyGLA

@Venom1080 Where have you gone?


----------



## KezyGLA

.......... @YagerManJennsen ?


----------



## BobBarley

Sphaerobothria hoffmanni?


----------



## KezyGLA

Yes Bob! Thank you for helping the revival 

Unfortunately not Sphaerobothria

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

And I am going to make it guess the genus. I reckon no one will play otherwise


----------



## Venom1080

Paraphysa, Selenocosmia, Phlogius 
@KezyGLA i just had no clue

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Paraphysa, Selenocosmia, Phlogius
> @KezyGLA i just had no clue


There was clues. Hehehh. Though I dont think you will find Aphonopelma in Phlogius or Selenocosmia territory

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## boina

Plesiopelma


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Plesiopelma


Nope sorry. But We are on the right tracks now


----------



## Thistles

Ami?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Ami?


Extremely close


----------



## KezyGLA

Found in the same regions as most Ami.


----------



## Thistles

What's that, Colombia? I don't know much about Ami. You didn't show us the booty (mirror patch), and the legs aren't very intense, but I'm just going to throw out Kochiana brunnipes and then retire from this NW madness lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boina

Cyclosternum


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> What's that, Colombia? I don't know much about Ami. You didn't show us the booty (mirror patch), and the legs aren't very intense, but I'm just going to throw out Kochiana brunnipes and then retire from this NW madness lol.


It is found where the most famous Ami is found. But no, not Colombia  

You may be called upon again shortly


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Cyclosternum


No not Cyclosternum


----------



## boina

All I know about Ami is Ami sp. Panama. Soooo Panama: Sericopelma. They live in Panama. And I give up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> All I know about Ami is Ami sp. Panama. Soooo Panama: Sericopelma. They live in Panama. And I give up.


Not sericopelma  but yes on Panama

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## boina

Can someone please guess this? I want to know.

Maybe Davus.


----------



## Toff202

Cyclosternum?


----------



## sdsnybny

Sericopelma, Metropelma?


----------



## YagerManJennsen



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Toff202 said:


> Cyclosternum?


Mentioned before, nope.


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Sericopelma, Metropelma?


 No and no


----------



## KezyGLA

I know there is got to be a buff of central American Ts that will see it and know. But this may take forever. 

So .... clue time. One of this genus looks like a small version to well known Brachy 

.. massive clue. Whos gonna bite?


----------



## Toff202

Crypsidromus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Theraphosinae sp cuzco sling surprised me with a moult

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Toff202 said:


> Crypsidromus?


Bingo! 

_Crypsidromus sp. boquete
_
Easy with the hint eh ?  

@Toff202 you're up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

You're not gonna believe me, but I almost guessed that.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> You're not gonna believe me, but I almost guessed that.


I have no doubt

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## BobBarley

johnny quango said:


> My Theraphosinae sp cuzco sling surprised me with a moult


Wrong thread my friend


----------



## johnny quango

@z32upgrader @sdsnybny @BobBarley My bad this is what you get when you do 2 things at once, let this be a valuable lesson to you all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Come on @Toff202

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

@Toff202


----------



## KezyGLA

@Toff202 Is a no show.

@Thistles @Venom1080 @BorisTheSpider @johnny quango @YagerManJennsen @BobBarley @z32upgrader @sdsnybny 

Here is another -


----------



## sdsnybny

P. murinus  BCF


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> P. murinus  BCF


Nope not murinus


----------



## Venom1080

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?


Correct  your up


----------



## Venom1080

i thought something asian but nothing Ornithoctonus. 
profile lists are kind of cheating but im not willing to delete mine and the rules say any resource at your disposal, so i think im going to stop playing.. 
my turn goes to anyone who wants it. this games too easy now.


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> i thought something asian but nothing Ornithoctonus.
> profile lists are kind of cheating but im not willing to delete mine and the rules say any resource at your disposal, so i think im going to stop playing..
> my turn goes to anyone who wants it. this games too easy now.


Boooo. That last one before the aureo wasnt easy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Boooo. That last one before the aureo wasnt easy


ill still guess. but posting pics that anyone can just pinpoint on my profile list isnt exactly fun.


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> ill still guess. but posting pics that anyone can just pinpoint on my profile list isnt exactly fun.


Ahhh I see what you mean. I just say Avic when you post as I know they are your favourite. I dont know many sp. though.


----------



## Venom1080

Ah, what the heck


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> Ah, what the heck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234338


P. ornata, subfusca, miranda


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> P. subfusca


highland or lowland?


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> highland or lowland?


After some research, the abdominal pattern tells me it's lowland


----------



## Venom1080

z32upgrader said:


> After some research, the abdominal pattern tells me it's lowland


nope, highland. your up anyhow


----------



## z32upgrader

Alright, here's a good one:


----------



## Venom1080

MM A diversipes


----------



## z32upgrader

Venom1080 said:


> MM A diversipes


Nope


----------



## BobBarley

Ybyrapora sooretama


----------



## sdsnybny

T. plumipes or T. cupreus


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> T. plumipes or T. cupreus


Nope. This spider is not on my list anymore.  I sent him off on a breeding loan a couple weeks ago.


----------



## z32upgrader

BobBarley said:


> Ybyrapora sooretama


It is not that.


----------



## z32upgrader

Anyone else have a guess?


----------



## boina

Lampropelma... something. nigerrimum perhaps.


----------



## Thistles

hati hati?


----------



## grayzone

A urticans?


----------



## sdsnybny

I. zorodes


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. amazonica


----------



## z32upgrader

No to all. This is a New World spider.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Oh I know it's a Turanchula!


----------



## RepugnantOoze

A. Fasciculata? Or has that been reclassified?


----------



## boina

P. cambridgei


----------



## grayzone

z32upgrader said:


> No to all. This is a New World spider.


Uh.. avics ARE nw


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A jurensis


----------



## z32upgrader

grayzone said:


> Uh.. avics ARE nw


Too bad it's not even an Avicularia.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Um Psalmo victorii?


----------



## z32upgrader

YagerManJennsen said:


> Um Psalmo victorii?


Nope. Warmer though.


----------



## grayzone

P reduncus?


----------



## z32upgrader

grayzone said:


> P reduncus?


Nope. I admit it's a bit deceptive, but exactly how the photo turned out. No editing whatsoever aside from a little cropping.


----------



## CEC

MM _Psalmopoeus pulcher_
Or the look alike species
MM _Psalmopoeus emeraldus
_
I'm leaning the latter...


----------



## CEC

RepugnantOoze said:


> A. Fasciculata? Or has that been reclassified?


Yes, they were determined to be _Avicularia diversipes _many years ago... After the revision they are now _Ybyrapora diversipes_.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## z32upgrader

CEC said:


> MM _Psalmopoeus pulcher_
> Or the look alike species
> MM _Psalmopoeus emeraldus
> _
> I'm leaning the latter...


It is P. pulcher, my mature male.  Nicer photos of him:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC

How bout dat?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## CEC

CEC said:


> How bout dat?
> 
> View attachment 234957

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

I see I have been missing the party. 

I dont have a clue what that is


----------



## YagerManJennsen

o. aureotibialis


----------



## KezyGLA

Im thinking Asian too. But they are my weak point.


----------



## CEC

YagerManJennsen said:


> o. aureotibialis


Nope.



KezyGLA said:


> Im thinking Asian too. But they are my weak point.


Not from Asia.


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman, or blue fang?


----------



## Magenta

Not a clue, but I like this game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> E. uatuman, or blue fang?


Nope, not Ephebopus.


----------



## KezyGLA

lasiodorides polycuspulatus


----------



## dragonfire1577

I made this thread exactly a year ago on this upcoming monday! I didn't realize it would last this long until after a few weeks it was still going strong, then I was like hmm I wonder how many pages we can reach? So now that we have 193 pages and 3860 post's lets keep it going and reach 200 then shoot for 300!

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## boina

So it's 10.72 posts and 0.54 pages a day. I love numbers.

And can somebody please guess the latest pic? Because all I see is some legs and I don't even know if it's front or back or whatever...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

hmmmm nhandu chromatus?


----------



## KezyGLA

I think someones been crossbreeding. Eh ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

How bout now?




Pure crossbreeds.


----------



## DubiaW

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_


----------



## BobBarley

Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CEC

Yes, _Cyriocosmus elegans_.


----------



## BobBarley

Should be really easy (it died).

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## z32upgrader

A. purpurea


----------



## KezyGLA

sp. ecuador?


----------



## BobBarley

z32upgrader said:


> A. purpurea





KezyGLA said:


> sp. ecuador?


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Aw man, A. urticans?


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> Aw man, A. urticans?


Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Is the carapace really pink-ish or is it a trick of the light?


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is the carapace really pink-ish or is it a trick of the light?


It is light pinkish-purplish.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. sp. Peru purple?
Does that one still exist?


----------



## BobBarley

YagerManJennsen said:


> A. sp. Peru purple?
> Does that one still exist?


I believe the U.S. hobby form "urticans" = sp. "Peru Purple".  @CEC can correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia laeta


----------



## BobBarley

sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia laeta


Nope


----------



## Magenta

Avicularia juruensis?


----------



## BobBarley

Magenta said:


> Avicularia juruensis?


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

aurantiaca?


----------



## BobBarley

KezyGLA said:


> aurantiaca?


Nope


----------



## antsman

Psalmopoeus irminia?


----------



## KezyGLA

how did I not see that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

antsman said:


> Psalmopoeus irminia?


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

B. albo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina

A. minatrix - did someone guess that already?


----------



## BobBarley

boina said:


> A. minatrix - did someone guess that already?


Nope


----------



## boina

A. bicegoi - or is that variegata now?


----------



## BobBarley

boina said:


> A. bicegoi - or is that variegata now?


Nope


I believe sp. "Amazonica" Manaus form is variegata now, again, @CEC can correct me if I'm wrong lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

A sp columbia?


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> A sp columbia?


Nope


----------



## Venom1080

diversipes ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

hmmmm A. geroldi?


----------



## BobBarley

Venom1080 said:


> diversipes ?


Yup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

1/8" sling pic in 3...2....1....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Next, not a avic believe it or not lol


----------



## CEC

Looked purpurea-ish...

Lighting made me think it could be Ybyrapora diversipes. Pics can be misleading.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BobBarley

Manduca sexta


----------



## BobBarley

CEC said:


> Looked purpurea-ish...
> 
> Lighting made me think it could be Ybyrapora diversipes. Pics can be misleading.


Yup, lighting is everything with t coloring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. ornata?


----------



## Venom1080

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. ornata?


nope.


----------



## CEC

boina said:


> A. bicegoi - or is that variegata now?


The hobby bicegoi is from Peru and more than likely a juruensis morphotype from what I can tell...
The original bicegoi described from Manaus matches the hobby sp. Amazonica (Manaus). A. bicegoi is now a junior synonym of variegata.



P. vittata?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

P. vittata?


----------



## Venom1080

CEC said:


> The hobby bicegoi is from Peru and more than likely a juruensis morphotype from what I can tell...
> The original bicegoi described from Manaus matches the hobby sp. Amazonica (Manaus). A. bicegoi is now a junior synonym of variegata.
> 
> 
> 
> P. vittata?


yup roughly 5" male vitatta.


----------



## CEC

Help me ID this one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magenta

C. schioedtei?


----------



## Spidermolt

C. sp. hati hati?


----------



## CEC

Magenta said:


> C. schioedtei?





Spidermolt said:


> C. sp. hati hati?


Neither.


----------



## BobBarley

Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatran Tiger"


----------



## CEC

BobBarley said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatran Tiger"


 Nope


----------



## Venom1080

C fimbriatus, no?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Magenta

H. lividum?


----------



## Magenta

I don't want this thread to die.


----------



## Thistles

bach ma


----------



## YagerManJennsen

cyriopagopus schioedtei
or is it omothymus schioedtei

edit: didn't realize this one was guessed already


----------



## creepa

Orphnaecus sp...?


----------



## boina

Phormingochilus everetti


----------



## creepa

@CEC??


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> C fimbriatus, no?


Yep, _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_


----------



## Venom1080

Next


----------



## Magenta

C. laeta?


----------



## sdsnybny

Iridopelma zorodes


----------



## Venom1080

nope. @sdsnybny @Magenta


----------



## BobBarley

Avicularia sp. Peru Purple


----------



## z32upgrader

A. metallica?


----------



## KezyGLA

I. hirsutum?


----------



## Venom1080

Nope @KezyGLA @BobBarley @z32upgrader


----------



## antsman

Avicularia urticans


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia sp "Columbia", Avicularia sp "Ecuador"


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. avic


----------



## Venom1080

No to all. @YagerManJennsen @sdsnybny @antsman


----------



## CEC

_Avicularia variegata _(hobby amazonica) ?

Or

_Avicularia avicularia _morphotype #6
(hobby geroldi) ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

@Venom1080 ??


----------



## Venom1080

sorry, yes @CEC A variegata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Try this one...


----------



## Venom1080

A avicularia  T psychidelicus


----------



## KezyGLA

I thought T. psych but gonna have to guess something else now


----------



## KezyGLA

Dolichothele diamantinensis


----------



## CEC

Venom1080 said:


> A avicularia  T psychidelicus





KezyGLA said:


> Dolichothele diamantinensis


Nope.


----------



## z32upgrader

Psednocnemis brachyramosa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

I am reasonably sure it's a spider 

 A.braunshauseni


----------



## CEC

z32upgrader said:


> Psednocnemis brachyramosa


Yep... Can't get this species passed you. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

CEC said:


> Yep... Can't get this species passed you. Lol


I had one of these for a couple years, and I know them well.  First thing to pop into my head was brachyramosa.

Next!


----------



## sdsnybny

P. fortis


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> P. fortis


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

P. machala


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> P. machala


No sir.


----------



## boina

Pamphobeteus flammifera


----------



## z32upgrader

boina said:


> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


I wish! Not this one.


----------



## KezyGLA

P. mascara?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> P. mascara?


It is not mascara.


----------



## boina

P. vespertinus


----------



## z32upgrader

boina said:


> P. vespertinus


No, sorry.  One guess left!


----------



## KezyGLA

P. nigricolor?


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> P. nigricolor?


Sorry, you didn't win this time.


----------



## volcanopele

z32upgrader said:


> Next!


Vitalius wacketi


----------



## KezyGLA

I never win bro  lolipop?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 3


----------



## Thistles

platyomma?

I've had 4 Psednocnemis brachyramosa, (one AF 3 raised from slings) and I still hardly know what they look like. I just would find an MM sitting at the top of a burrow one day and send him off, and watched crickets disappear down holes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Thistles said:


> platyomma?
> 
> I've had 4 Psednocnemis brachyramosa, (one AF 3 raised from slings) and I still hardly know what they look like. I just would find an MM sitting at the top of a burrow one day and send him off, and watched crickets disappear down holes.


You guessed right! This one belongs to my friend. I used to care for all of his while he lived in the dorms.  Attached is his Psednocnemis brachyramosa.  Such a beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

KezyGLA said:


> I never win bro  lolipop?


I can't give lollipops.

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## Thistles

Yeah, they really are beautiful. Whenever I'd pull one to sell I'd admire it for a few minutes (once I got it cupped - they are SO SPASTIC and FAST) before sending it away.

I like platyomma, too. I've raised three little boys.

Guess this pretty thing:


----------



## sdsnybny

P. reduncus


----------



## Thistles

Nope. I should get one, though. One bit my ex.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Nope. I should get one, though. One bit my ex.


That's a good reason to own one LOL
A. breyeri maybe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thistles

sdsnybny said:


> That's a good reason to own one LOL
> A. breyeri maybe


first guess was closer


----------



## z32upgrader

Looks like _Psalmopoeus pulcher _to me.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> first guess was closer


the sun shadow is throwing the colors off so not sure. Lets try T. elenae if the pink is actual color.


----------



## Thistles

No so far, and the pink is really pink but she's freshly molted so a little bit brighter than usual. Oh, and the lighting isn't sunlight, but it is a genuine incandescent light bulb. Those still exist!

Y'all aren't far off.


----------



## CEC

_Psalmopoeus emeraldus _??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Thistles

CEC said:


> _Psalmopoeus emeraldus _??


That she is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Try this one.


----------



## KezyGLA

P. langenbucheri?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Psalmopoeus victorii ?


----------



## boina

Phormictopus platus


----------



## sdsnybny

A. rickwesti


----------



## Venom1080

P reduncus or pulcher.


----------



## z32upgrader

Haploclastus nilgirinus


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> P. langenbucheri?


That is correct.


----------



## KezyGLA

Love them 

Try this


----------



## boina

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## z32upgrader

B. klassi


----------



## CEC

_Sericopelma_ sp. "Santa Catalina" ?


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


Correct! Youre up


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> Correct! Youre up


Yaaayyy! Where's the champagne emoji? I've never been right before.



And I've no clue why this pic got turned around? Anyway, name it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Aphonopelma caniceps

Brachypelma schoederi 

Brachypelma kahlenbergi


----------



## Magenta

B. albiceps


----------



## sdsnybny

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> Aphonopelma caniceps
> 
> Brachypelma schoederi
> 
> Brachypelma kahlenbergi


And you are right. Care to chose?



Magenta said:


> B. albiceps





sdsnybny said:


> Brachypelma vagans


Sorry, but Kezy had already mentioned the right one.


----------



## KezyGLA

What one was it???


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> What one was it???


You tell me 

ok, before the thread gets stuck: It's Ms. Schroeder.

@KezyGLA post something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dragonfire1577

Bump


----------



## dragonfire1577

KezyGLA said:


> What one was it???


Just post a spider lol


----------



## KezyGLA

Sorry guys. Didnt get the alerts 

Next up


----------



## Magenta

Pterinochilus chordatus?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Magenta said:


> Pterinochilus chordatus?


No


----------



## Magenta

Ceratogyrus meridionalis?


----------



## dragonfire1577

P. murinus


----------



## KezyGLA

Magenta said:


> Ceratogyrus meridionalis?


Nope


dragonfire1577 said:


> P. murinus


Yes DCF Kenya 

Your up


----------



## dragonfire1577

Here we go


----------



## KezyGLA

Aphonopelma chalcodes


----------



## KezyGLA

Grammostola maule/concepcion


----------



## dragonfire1577

Nope for both


----------



## Magenta

G. rosea


----------



## sdsnybny

G. porteri


----------



## KezyGLA

Grammostola sp. north


----------



## dragonfire1577

sdsnybny said:


> G. porteri


Correct


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## dragonfire1577

Theraphosa stirmi?


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Theraphosa stirmi?


Nope


----------



## Magenta

G. rosea?


----------



## sdsnybny

Magenta said:


> G. rosea?


Not G. rosea


----------



## Magenta

G. pulchra?


----------



## sdsnybny

Magenta said:


> G. pulchra?


Not a Grammostola sp My Dear


----------



## Magenta

Lol, wanted to stop me before I guessed my way through the entire Brachypelma genus, huh?

L. parahybana


----------



## sdsnybny

Magenta said:


> Lol, wanted to stop me before I guessed my way through the entire Brachypelma genus, huh?
> 
> L. parahybana


I missed something? It's not a Grammastola sp....never said anything about Brachypelma sp  LOL (its not them either)
no to LP as well


----------



## dragonfire1577

B. Klaasi


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> B. Klaasi





sdsnybny said:


> I missed something? It's not a Grammastola sp....never said anything about Brachypelma sp  LOL _*(its not them either)*_
> no to LP as well


----------



## dragonfire1577

Oh wait I misread your reply I take that back. Can I do that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magenta

sdsnybny said:


> I missed something? It's not a Grammastola sp....never said anything about Brachypelma sp  LOL (its not them either)
> no to LP as well


Derp! I meant to say Grammostola.


----------



## dragonfire1577

If you guys say I can't take it back I will change the rules so only I get unlimited guesses bwahahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Oh wait I misread your reply I take that back. Can I do that?


I didn't see anything........



Magenta said:


> Derp! I meant to say Grammostola.


----------



## Magenta

Clarification- I was calling myself the derp, not you. 

A. hentzi?


----------



## sdsnybny

Magenta said:


> Clarification- I was calling myself the derp, not you.
> 
> A. hentzi?


I realized that , and not Aphonopelma hentzi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Theraphosa apophysis


No Sir


----------



## dragonfire1577

Crypsidromus sp. Panama


----------



## Venom1080

metriopelma familiare


----------



## Magenta

A. chalcodes


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Crypsidromus sp. Panama





Venom1080 said:


> metriopelma familiare





Magenta said:


> A. chalcodes


No on all three counts


----------



## Venom1080

is this a particularly rare species?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> is this a particularly rare species?


I've only seen it listed a few times, but not to new  so depends on what you consider rare?


----------



## Venom1080

euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi?


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi?


Nope not E. sp Blue either
Its now Euathlus sp Blue, from what I read there hasn't been an actual Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi in the hobby


----------



## Magenta

A. anax


----------



## sdsnybny

Magenta said:


> A. anax


Nope not an Aphonopelma sp


----------



## Magenta

Lol, wanted to stop me before I guess my way through the entire Pamphobeteus genus, huh?


L. difficillis

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Magenta said:


> Lol, wanted to stop me before I guess my way through the entire Pamphobeteus genus, huh?
> 
> 
> L. difficillis


Nope


----------



## Magenta

L. klugi?


----------



## sdsnybny

Magenta said:


> L. klugi?


Nada


----------



## boina

Phlogiellus something or other? Sorry, I really don't know any species.


----------



## boina

Oh, and @Magenta I _think_, the rules say everyone get's three guesses per pic, see first post of the thread


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> Phlogiellus something or other? Sorry, I really don't know any species.


Nope



boina said:


> Oh, and @Magenta I _think_, the rules say everyone get's three guesses per pic, see first post of the thread


True, but when it's slow here we kinda let it slide a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta

@boina and @sdsnybny , Ok, I didn't know about the 3 guess limit. If the thread is going to disappear into oblivion, I'll just say "bump" or whatever. I really like this thread, it's like flash cards for tarantula species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Thistles

Lyrognathus giannisposatoi?

Body looks wrong, but whatever. I saw one of mine the other day for the first time in like a year.


----------



## sdsnybny

Thistles said:


> Lyrognathus giannisposatoi?
> 
> Body looks wrong, but whatever. I saw one of mine the other day for the first time in like a year.


nope not an OW T


----------



## boina

Pseudhapalopus sp. blue


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> Pseudhapalopus sp. blue


No sir


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Thrixopelma?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Magenta said:


> @boina and @sdsnybny , Ok, I didn't know about the 3 guess limit. If the thread is going to disappear into oblivion, I'll just say "bump" or whatever. I really like this thread, it's like flash cards for tarantula species.


Yeah I've given it CPR a few times, also when we get really stuck it doesn't say the person with the spider can't drop hints so usually hints keep it going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime

is it one of the many rare Lasiodora species ?


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Thrixopelma?


Not Thrixopelma sp



dragonfire1577 said:


> Yeah I've given it CPR a few times, also when we get really stuck it doesn't say the person with the spider can't drop hints so usually hints keep it going.


I have been eliminating whole genera, and said its not OW


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Ephebopus


----------



## boina

Nhandu carapoensis


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> Ephebopus





boina said:


> Nhandu carapoensis


Nope to both


----------



## sdsnybny

Tuffz said:


> is it one of the many rare Lasiodora species ?


Sorry I missed this post....but nope not Lasiodora sp


----------



## boina

Holothele sanguiniceps - desperate last try


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> Holothele sanguiniceps - desperate last try


No Sir, I have 3 of those but that's not whats pictured


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> No Sir, I have 3 of those but that's not whats pictured



Theraphosinae sp. "Costa Rica" ( also known as Cryspidromus sp. "Black emilia" , or Lasiodora icecu ) ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> Theraphosinae sp. "Costa Rica" ( also known as Cryspidromus sp. "Black emilia" , or Lasiodora icecu ) ??


@CEC Answer is correct but I 'm not sure they are the same species since more than one T in the hobby is called Theraphosinae sp. "Costa Rica". The specimen in my pic will look like the one in the link below when an adult. Also Tarantula Canada has more than one T in the Gallery tagged as Theraphosinae sp. "Costa Rica" 1, 2, 3 etc
Cryspidromus sp. "Black emilia" always seems to be labeled as
Cryspidromus sp. "Panama" ( black emilia)? Any help clearing it up would be appreciated Chase. 
Adult pic of my sling. (cant wait till it shows adult colors)
http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/pic.php?active=info&p=Theraphosinae-sp-CR-II
Tarantula Canada's gallery
http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/info_en.php?page=gallery#Theraphosinae

Old thread discussing the issues
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/theraphosinae-sp.184449/


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> @CEC Answer is correct but I 'm not sure they are the same species since more than one T in the hobby is called Theraphosinae sp. "Costa Rica". The specimen in my pic will look like the one in the link below when an adult. Also Tarantula Canada has more than one T in the Gallery tagged as Theraphosinae sp. "Costa Rica" 1, 2, 3 etc
> Cryspidromus sp. "Black emilia" always seems to be labeled as
> Cryspidromus sp. "Panama" ( black emilia)? Any help clearing it up would be appreciated Chase.
> Adult pic of my sling. (cant wait till it shows adult colors)
> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/pic.php?active=info&p=Theraphosinae-sp-CR-II
> Tarantula Canada's gallery
> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/info_en.php?page=gallery#Theraphosinae
> 
> Old thread discussing the issues
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/theraphosinae-sp.184449/


I probably know less than you do about them... I remember that older thread you linked and that's about as far as my knowledge goes with them. Sorry...


Try this one:


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> I probably know less than you do about them... I remember that older thread you linked and that's about as far as my knowledge goes with them. Sorry...
> 
> 
> Try this one:
> View attachment 237853


Pachistopelma sp?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. cam or P iminia?


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> Pachistopelma sp?





YagerManJennsen said:


> P. cam or P iminia?


None of those...


----------



## Magenta

A. juruensis?


----------



## Venom1080

P ecclesiasticus or victori
A minatrix


----------



## sdsnybny

C. laeta


----------



## CEC

Magenta said:


> A. juruensis?





Venom1080 said:


> P ecclesiasticus or victori
> A minatrix





sdsnybny said:


> C. laeta


None of those either...


----------



## Magenta

A. metallica?


----------



## jaycied

N. incei?


----------



## Moonohol

CEC said:


> I probably know less than you do about them... I remember that older thread you linked and that's about as far as my knowledge goes with them. Sorry...
> 
> 
> Try this one:
> View attachment 237853


T. gigas


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Pamphobeteus?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Senor Stripebutt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Thistles

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus

Or sp. Colombia?


----------



## CEC

Magenta said:


> A. metallica?


Not Avicularia.


jaycied said:


> N. incei?


Not Neoholothele


Moonohol said:


> T. gigas


Close but no cigar


YagerManJennsen said:


> Pamphobeteus?


Not a Pampho.


Thistles said:


> Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus
> 
> Or sp. Colombia?


Not subcaeruleus.

It is a Tapinauchenius sp. Colombia Sling.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Thistles

What a cutie. You have some great rare stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Thistles said:


> What a cutie. You have some great rare stuff!
> View attachment 238065


Thanks! So many more I want, though...



_Chilobrachys dyscolus _(Vietnam Blue) ?


----------



## Thistles

Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

Very young P. metallica?


----------



## Thistles

This is a deceptive one. I could make it really easy, but I think if I keep my mouth (fingers) glued it might be kinda hard.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080

L violaceopes?


----------



## Thistles

Venom1080 said:


> L violaceopes?


Looks like it, right? But no. Toes are too small.


----------



## Venom1080

C lividus


----------



## CEC

Thistles said:


> Looks like it, right? But no. Toes are too small.


Yeah, doesn't look arboreal...

_Pterinopelma sazimai _?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

P. brachyramosa?


----------



## Thistles

No so far. This is a tricky little girl!


----------



## Venom1080

Orphnaecus sp. Quezon blue


----------



## CEC

Those long spinnerets, though...

_Heterothele gabonensis_? Final guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue?


----------



## Thistles

CEC said:


> Those long spinnerets, though...
> 
> _Heterothele gabonensis_? Final guess.


winner!

See? The color threw everyone off, but if I had circled that booty you'd know right away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

[Ignore]


----------



## Venom1080

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> I have three species I want to try out! I'm starting with this gal.


its @CEC  s turn. you didnt get it right.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Venom1080 said:


> its @CEC  s turn. you didnt get it right.


Woops, my bad! I didn't know that there were rules to this!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Woops, my bad! I didn't know that there were rules to this!


On the first page, way back when. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Woops, my bad! I didn't know that there were rules to this!


Go ahead, I'm at work all night...


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

CEC said:


> Go ahead, I'm at work all night...


I'm fine with waiting until I get it right. I don't want to be that guy. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## CEC

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> I'm fine with waiting until I get it right. I don't want to be that guy. Thanks for the offer though!


Ok, I'll put up an easier one already on my phone.


----------



## Magenta

P. regalis?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

P. miranda?


----------



## CEC

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> P. miranda?


Correct. 

Shoulda just went. Lol


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

CEC said:


> Correct.
> 
> Shoulda just went. Lol


I suppose so!
This little dude should be a bit harder!


----------



## Magenta

This seems like a long shot, but is it L. difficilis?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Magenta said:


> This seems like a long shot, but is it L. difficilis?


Nope!


----------



## AracKnight

Chilobrachys sp.?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

AracKnight said:


> Chilobrachys sp.?


Which one? Hint, it's found on an island.


----------



## AracKnight

Penang Island?

Im definetely no expert for this genus or asian geography either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

AracKnight said:


> Penang Island?
> 
> Im definetely no expert for this genus or asian geography either


Well that was easier than I thought! Good for you!


----------



## AracKnight

Lets see how fast you guys get this


----------



## Moonohol

AracKnight said:


> Lets see how fast you guys get this


E. cyanognathus


----------



## sdsnybny

E. rufescens


----------



## AracKnight

E. cyanognathus is correct.

It's a mature Male btw


----------



## Venom1080

@Moonohol 

@AracKnight  that makes two member from Kiel. (that i know of) never heard of the place, then 2 in one day.


----------



## Moonohol

AracKnight said:


> E. cyanognathus is correct.
> 
> It's a mature Male btw


He's lookin good!

Let's see what I've got... its gonna be an easy one since I haven't gotten many good pics lately:


----------



## sdsnybny

A. metallica


----------



## Moonohol

sdsnybny said:


> A. metallica


You got it


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## CEC

_Pterinochilus lugardi ?_


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Augacephalus breyeri?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

The front legs seem darker... I. mira juvie?


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> _Pterinochilus lugardi ?_


No Sir



Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Augacephalus breyeri?


Nada



Arachnomaniac19 said:


> The front legs seem darker... I. mira juvie?


Yes but not a juvie 1.5" sling


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

sdsnybny said:


> No Sir
> 
> 
> Nada
> 
> 
> Yes but not a juvie 1.5" sling


Juvie's a subjective term. So is sling too. As a hobby we should get some standards going on!


----------



## BobBarley

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> As a hobby we should get some standards going on!


Problem with that is that many species max out at different sizes...  1 1/2" Neoholothele is subadult-ish.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

BobBarley said:


> Problem with that is that many species max out at different sizes...  1 1/2" Neoholothele is subadult-ish.


We could always do a certain percentage of their adult size (female would be the best standard).
Anyways, here's my pic:


----------



## Magenta

A. anax


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Magenta said:


> A. anax


Nope


----------



## sdsnybny

Young Grammostola pulchra


----------



## Spidermolt

B. vagans?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

sdsnybny said:


> Young Grammostola pulchra





Spidermolt said:


> B. vagans?


Nope.


----------



## BobBarley

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## sdsnybny

Phormictopus sp "Blue" or good ole P. cancerides


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

BobBarley said:


> Brachypelma vagans





sdsnybny said:


> Phormictopus sp "Blue" or good ole P. cancerides


Nope!


----------



## AracKnight

B. kahlenbergi?
Or any other "looks like my vagans"?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

AracKnight said:


> B. kahlenbergi?
> Or any other "looks like my vagans"?


Nope. I don't know if answering the second question would be in the rules. But the answer is more or less. Probably less.


----------



## Magenta

A. hentzi


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Magenta said:


> A. hentzi


Nope.
Hint: It's a Brachypelma sp.


----------



## Magenta

B. sabulosum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Magenta said:


> B. sabulosum


You're correct! *inserts applause*


----------



## Magenta

OMG! I finally got one right?! I am way too excited right now! My hands are literally shaking!

Of to get a pic...


----------



## Magenta

O. M. G. Becky....


----------



## sdsnybny

Magenta said:


> O. M. G. Becky....
> 
> 
> View attachment 238314


OMG What a Booty!!
Looks to be a P. scrofa?


----------



## Magenta

sdsnybny said:


> OMG What a Booty!!
> Looks to be a P. scrofa?


Yes.


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## ledzeppelin

Striata?


----------



## boina

tigrinawesseli


----------



## johnny quango

P smithi


----------



## Venom1080

regalis


----------



## sdsnybny

ledzeppelin said:


> Striata?


Yes, she is about 4yrs and 7"+



boina said:


> tigrinawesseli


Nope



johnny quango said:


> P smithi


Nada



Venom1080 said:


> regalis


No Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin




----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Pterinochilus chordatus?


----------



## johnny quango

P lugardi


----------



## ledzeppelin

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Pterinochilus chordatus?


Nope



johnny quango said:


> P lugardi


nope


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Ceratogyrus marshalli?


----------



## ledzeppelin

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli?


nah


----------



## Magenta

C. brachycephalus?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

C. sanderi?


----------



## ledzeppelin

Magenta said:


> C. brachycephalus?


nop


----------



## ledzeppelin

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> C. sanderi?


bingo


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

ledzeppelin said:


> bingo


Cool! I won't have time to take any pics anytime soon. If you want to go again or if @Magenta wants to, go ahead!


----------



## Magenta

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Cool! I won't have time to take any pics anytime soon. If you want to go again or if @Magenta wants to, go ahead!


That's okay, I can wait

I would also like to add that I got that Sir Mix-a-lot song stuck in my head


----------



## KezyGLA

HF. Im back. I miss this game. 

I am leaving this comment so I get alerts. Been missing out


----------



## boina

Would someone please post a pic? Like @ledzeppelin ?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Here ya go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Anyone going to guess? I feel like a little kid tapping some animal's tank trying to get it to move

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AracKnight

Definetely a Harpactirinae sp.
Harpactira guttata?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

AracKnight said:


> Definetely a Harpactirinae sp.
> Harpactira guttata?


Nope!


----------



## AracKnight

Well, maybe I have to reconsider whether it's a Harpactirinae. Was mislead by the carapace, should have also looked at the abdomen 

juvenile P. cancerides?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

AracKnight said:


> Well, maybe I have to reconsider whether it's a Harpactirinae. Was mislead by the carapace, should have also looked at the abdomen
> 
> juvenile P. cancerides?


Nope again! This should be a hard one.


----------



## Magenta

YAY! Someone posted a pic to guess! I haven't a clue, but I'm really excited about this.


----------



## sdsnybny

Ephebopus rufescens, Ami sp. Columbia


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

sdsnybny said:


> Ephebopus rufescens, Ami sp. Columbia


Nope! Also, I take the spider off of my list when I'm doing this stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Phormictopus cancerides
Panphobeteus fortis

Certainly not Harpactirinae


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

KezyGLA said:


> Phormictopus cancerides
> Panphobeteus fortis
> 
> Certainly not Harpactirinae


Nope! I am picking up two specimens of both species next weekend though!
Hint: she's in premolt.


----------



## KezyGLA

Acanthoscurria ferina?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Acanthoscrurria musculosa?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

KezyGLA said:


> Acanthoscurria ferina?


Yep!


----------



## dragonfire1577

That last spider I never would of guessed lol.


----------



## KezyGLA

Here we go


----------



## dragonfire1577

G. porteri


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> G. porteri


No, sorry


----------



## johnny quango

Phormictopus sp green femur


----------



## KezyGLA

johnny quango said:


> Phormictopus sp green femur


Nope sorry, Mr Quango


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Aphonopelma serratum?


----------



## KezyGLA

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Aphonopelma serratum?


Yes sir


----------



## Arachnomaniac19




----------



## Venom1080

B vagans B sabulosum


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Venom1080 said:


> B vagans B sabulosum


Negative.


----------



## Venom1080

angustum?


----------



## sdsnybny

Brachypelma verdezi, Brachypelma kahlenbergi


----------



## cold blood

schroderi?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Venom1080 said:


> angustum?





sdsnybny said:


> Brachypelma verdezi, Brachypelma kahlenbergi





cold blood said:


> schroderi?


Nope


----------



## cold blood

a mudblood?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magenta

G. actaeon?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Magenta said:


> G. actaeon?


Nope!


----------



## sdsnybny

Acanthoscurria sp Red


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

sdsnybny said:


> Acanthoscurria sp Red


Nope again!


----------



## creepa

Sericopelma rubronitens?


----------



## boina

Phormictopus platus


----------



## johnny quango

B epicureanum


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

creepa said:


> Sericopelma rubronitens?





boina said:


> Phormictopus platus





johnny quango said:


> B epicureanum


Nope! Hint, it's tropical T and not a Brachypelma sp.


----------



## boina

Lasiodora klugi - although does that count as tropical?


----------



## KezyGLA

Sericopelma sp. boquete

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

KezyGLA said:


> Sericopelma sp. boquete


It was sold as sp. Panama/Veraguas, but I think it's the same species, so yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight

@KezyGLA 
What about a new one?


----------



## KezyGLA

Sorry for the delay guys


----------



## AracKnight

Brachypelma schroederi?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Brachypelma schroederi?


Nope


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> Sorry for the delay guys
> View attachment 238946


I kind of think I've a very clear idea what this is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> I kind of think I've a very clear idea what this is...


Oh yes you do

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

it's cyriocosmus and I think sellatus doesn't have stripes. Is it due to a molt or just 50 years old?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

ledzeppelin said:


> it's cyriocosmus and I think sellatus doesn't have stripes. Is it due to a molt or just 50 years old?


Aha nope. Its not Cyriocosmus


----------



## ledzeppelin

KezyGLA said:


> Aha nope. Its not Cyriocosmus


And I thought this was a confident guess :facepalm:


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

B. vagans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> B. vagans


What form?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

KezyGLA said:


> What form?


Didn't know they had forms. I thought there was only one supreme T


----------



## KezyGLA

Well, statistics say..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Hobby form?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Its not a vagans


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

KezyGLA said:


> Its not a vagans


Is it vagans "the right answer" form? Very rare


----------



## dragonfire1577

A funky B. albiceps


----------



## KezyGLA

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Is it vagans "the right answer" form? Very rare


Right continent


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> A funky B. albiceps


Aha nope, i still need to see that


----------



## AracKnight

B. kahlenbergi?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> B. kahlenbergi?


No its not


----------



## AracKnight

verdezi?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> verdezi?


No sorry. Thanks for playing


----------



## KezyGLA

Another photo same spider


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Bumba cabocla? Not sure if someone said that already, but the red carapace looks like it


----------



## KezyGLA

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Bumba cabocla? Not sure if someone said that already, but the red carapace looks like it


It certainly looks like one at this stage but its not that i'm afraid.


----------



## sdsnybny

Holothele sanguiniceps


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Holothele sanguiniceps


No but thats another lookalike. Has similar color


----------



## cold blood

T. sp panama


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> T. sp panama


Nope. Not that one. Though I know you will like this


----------



## cold blood

Ami sp?


----------



## cold blood

KezyGLA said:


> Nope. Not that one. Though I know you will like this


Is it a Thrixopelma??


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

The mirrior patch is what's making it really hard for me!


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> Is it a Thrixopelma??


Could be


----------



## Thistles

Thrixopelma lagunas?


----------



## KezyGLA

Thistles said:


> Thrixopelma lagunas?


Nope, warm


----------



## Thistles

KezyGLA said:


> Nope, warm


I have no pics and CB deserves to polish this off, so I'm gonna go write a paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

@cold blood you fancy a guess?


----------



## cold blood

puriens


----------



## johnny quango

Theraphosinae sp cuzco


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> puriens





johnny quango said:


> Theraphosinae sp cuzco


No and no


----------



## cold blood

T. cajamarca?


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> T. cajamarca?


No, not that   Its the diamond beginner T


----------



## sdsnybny

E. campestratus


----------



## cold blood

Well its not cyaneolum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> Well its not cyaneolum.


Are you sure?


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> E. campestratus


Colder


----------



## cold blood

KezyGLA said:


> Are you sure?


yes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood

Cyaneolum doesn't have a light carapace like that.....even freshly molted.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## boina

cold blood said:


> View attachment 239261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyaneolum doesn't have a light carapace like that.....even freshly molted.


But... that's a sling!!! I mean what @KezyGLA posted is a sling. I even said I knew what it was, but no one believed me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

boina said:


> But... that's a sling!!! I mean what @KezyGLA posted is a sling. I even said I knew what it was, but no one believed me


Hmmm, I thought about that and didn't think it looked even close to a sling.

Did I miss somewhere where it was pointed out that it was a sling????


----------



## cold blood

There's probably less than 5 people in the world that have seen a cyaneolum sling.:/

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> There's probably less than 5 people in the world that have seen a cyaneolum sling.:/


It is indeed a T. cyaneolum sling. Golddust  I thought that mirror patch would be the key. 


You were closest anyway @cold blood ... the floor is yours

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> There's probably less than 5 people in the world that have seen a cyaneolum sling.:/


@KezyGLA 
Would probably be one of those 5. If I recall he posted about receiving a WC female that made a sac?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> @KezyGLA
> Would probably be one of those 5. If I recall he posted about receiving a WC female that made a sac?


believe that was @boina ..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> @KezyGLA
> Would probably be one of those 5. If I recall he posted about receiving a WC female that made a sac?


Yes. Though it was @boina who received and reared a WC sac and was kind enough to send me slings. I think the smell of desperation was in the air when I asked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## boina

cold blood said:


> There's probably less than 5 people in the world that have seen a cyaneolum sling.:/


You know, I kind of suspect that the male may look different than the female, too. Because it is so strange that there are no males around anywhere. But anyway, I very much hope @KezyGLA finds out. It will take a while though... these things grow sloooowwww.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> You know, I kind of suspect that the male may look different than the female, too. Because it is so strange that there are no males around anywhere. But anyway, I very much hope @KezyGLA finds out. It will take a while though... these things grow sloooowwww.


Yep I am expectin a male from the group to mature by 2034

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

boina said:


> these things grow sloooowwww


that really surprises me...my adult molted with good frequency.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> that really surprises me...my adult molted with good frequency.


My larger adult female had moulted twice in the time it took the smaller one to molt once. Maybe they grow the opposite of H. Mac ahah 



cold blood said:


> View attachment 239266


Im rubbish with these but I will go with MM A. urticans or whatever it may be known as now. The recent revisions screwed me


----------



## cold blood

KezyGLA said:


> MM A. urticans or whatever it may be known as now


nope


----------



## boina

MM Caribena versicolor?


----------



## sdsnybny

MM Avic avic


----------



## CEC

The Avicularia MM you sent to me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## AracKnight

(ex) Avicularia geroldi?


----------



## KezyGLA

Mm A juruensis?


----------



## KezyGLA

@cold blood ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

boina said:


> MM Caribena versicolor?


no


sdsnybny said:


> MM Avic avic


no


CEC said:


> The Avicularia MM you sent to me.


yep


AracKnight said:


> (ex) Avicularia geroldi?


no


KezyGLA said:


> Mm A juruensis?


ya

Its now juronesis....but when I got him he *was* ulrichea.


----------



## boina

so, who's turn is it, @CEC or @KezyGLA ?
Can someone figure that out please, so we get another pic?


----------



## KezyGLA

Ahhh I knew it began with 'u'


----------



## CEC

boina said:


> so, who's turn is it, @CEC or @KezyGLA ?
> Can someone figure that out please, so we get another pic?


@KezyGLA is up...


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok guys. Sorry for the delay as I somehow dont get alerts for this thread anymore even though following :|

Try this one..


----------



## AracKnight

Chilobrachys huahini?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Chilobrachys huahini?


Looks similar. Its a good guess but no


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Chilobrachys dyscolus?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Phlogius sp black?


----------



## KezyGLA

Nope not that


----------



## AracKnight

"Chilobrachys andersoni"?


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> Phlogius sp black?





AracKnight said:


> "Chilobrachys andersoni"?


Double nope


----------



## creepa

Chaetopelma olivaceum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

creepa said:


> Chaetopelma olivaceum?


Nope heheh. Has someone been checking my Instagram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa

Hysterocrates sp. then?


----------



## KezyGLA

creepa said:


> Hysterocrates sp. then?


Yes it is a described species of Hystero


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Hysterocrates laticeps?
Hysterocrates sp. Nigeria?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight

elephantiasis?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## creepa

crassipes
"hercules"
gigas


----------



## dragonfire1577

Hysterocrates ederi


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> elephantiasis?


Im afraid not


creepa said:


> crassipes
> "hercules"
> gigas


No sorry


dragonfire1577 said:


> Hysterocrates ederi


Nope 



Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Hysterocrates laticeps?
> Hysterocrates sp. Nigeria?


Its H. laticeps  

You're up


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Not her proper enclosure, if I may add.


----------



## KezyGLA

Neostenotarsus sp.french guyana


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

KezyGLA said:


> Neostenotarsus sp.french guyana


Yup!


----------



## KezyGLA

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Yup!


 I used to keep these. But now only keep boxes of dirt. I dont even know if they are alive anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Try this one


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Pterinochilus chordatus?


----------



## AracKnight

P. murinus BCF?


----------



## KezyGLA

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Pterinochilus chordatus?





AracKnight said:


> P. murinus BCF?


Double nope


----------



## creepa

P. murinus tete


----------



## KezyGLA

creepa said:


> P. murinus tete


Nope


----------



## AracKnight

Harpactira guttata?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Harpactira guttata?


No sorry


----------



## ledzeppelin

vagans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina

May this possibly be Ceratogyrus meridionalis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P lugardi

Edit: this is not P lugardi


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Pterinochilus vorax


----------



## creepa

Harpactira marksi


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> May this possibly be Ceratogyrus meridionalis?


Its not though it Looks similar to an immature female C. merid but not as dark. With a bit of an attitude problem too aha



YagerManJennsen said:


> P lugardi
> 
> Edit: this is not P lugardi


No it aha its not 



creepa said:


> Harpactira marksi


Nope its not that sorry 



YagerManJennsen said:


> Pterinochilus vorax


Bingo! Youre next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

KezyGLA said:


> Its not though it Looks similar to an immature female C. merid but not as dark. With a bit of an attitude problem too aha
> 
> 
> No it aha its not
> 
> 
> Nope its not that sorry
> 
> 
> Bingo! Youre next


hehehe i had to look in the "Genus Pterinochilus" picture thread. Does that make me a cheater?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

YagerManJennsen said:


> hehehe i had to look in the "Genus Pterinochilus" picture thread. Does that make me a cheater?


Nope, none of the page 1 rules say anything about research limitations. Anyway you find the answer on your own is game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen




----------



## KezyGLA

_Theraphosidae sp. spiderling_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Storm1028

Chilobrachy fimbriatus?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

nope


----------



## creepa

Pelinobius muticus


----------



## sdsnybny

G. pulchripes


----------



## YagerManJennsen

nope and nope


----------



## AracKnight

Acanthoscurria geniculata?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

G. rosea/porteri.


----------



## cold blood

B. sabolosum?


----------



## cold blood

seemani?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

nope nope nope and nope


----------



## Magenta

G. pulchra?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Magenta said:


> G. pulchra?


nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Nhandu tripepii?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nope. You're within 2000 miles from it though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

I feel like another pic or a hint might be in order.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

the largest adults reach about 6.5ish inches dls, 16.5cm dls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

So, this is a species from Central or northern South America that is brown/tan as a sling and not a dwarf. Great, that leaves not much more than about 100 species.

B. smithi.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

nope,

It's commonly found only in the tropics


----------



## boina

Phormictopus sp., maybe auratus.


----------



## KezyGLA

I dont think its blue enough to be young phormic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

nope


----------



## KezyGLA

another hint?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

It has red setae.


----------



## KezyGLA

So its a redrump from a tropical climate?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Nhandu chromatus?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Nhandu chromatus?


yup


----------



## KezyGLA

Woop woop

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19




----------



## AracKnight

Psalmopoeus cambridgei?
Psalmopoeus irminia?


----------



## CEC

Ceratogyrus darlingi ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## boina

Cyriopagopus vonwirthi?


----------



## ledzeppelin

a bit farfetched but L. sp. borneo black?


----------



## KezyGLA

I'll eat my hat if thats not an African

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

CEC said:


> Ceratogyrus darlingi ?


Yep!


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> I'll eat my hat if thats not an African


You were right about the African, so you can eat something else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> You were right about the African, so you can eat something else


I would have jumped out my window if I was wronng. I was gonna say C. darlingi as the long setae gave it away, but big @CEC beat me to it. So said what thought the next closest just in case... I like my hats

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CEC

How bout this one:


----------



## KezyGLA

CEC said:


> How bout this one:
> 
> View attachment 240456


Tapi sp. colombia, Tapi plumipes


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> Tapi sp. colombia, Tapi plumipes


Nope, not _Tapinauchenius_.


----------



## AracKnight

Coremiocnemis hoggi?


----------



## CEC

AracKnight said:


> Coremiocnemis hoggi?


Nope, not _Coremiocnemis._


----------



## cold blood

I. zorodes?


----------



## CEC

cold blood said:


> I. zorodes?


Nope, not _Iridopelma_.


----------



## AracKnight

Psednocnemis?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

CEC said:


> How bout this one:
> 
> View attachment 240456


Ornithoctoninae sp. Prison Des Abeilles (Laos)?


----------



## KezyGLA

I was also thinking Ornithoctoninae but cant pin it. Im just gonna throw in Ornithoctonus sp. ho chi minh. Lovely species that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp. Prison Des Abeilles (Laos)?


Correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19




----------



## KezyGLA

L. nigerrimum, O. schiodtei?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

KezyGLA said:


> L. nigerrimum, O. schiodtei?


Nope


----------



## campj

G. pulchra?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

campj said:


> G. pulchra?


Nope.


----------



## KezyGLA

Lampropelma borneo black?


----------



## sdsnybny

Inmate 666 cell block 13, Roach homicide

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

KezyGLA said:


> Lampropelma borneo black?


Nope!


----------



## KezyGLA

Hints needed


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

KezyGLA said:


> Hints needed


It's from the mainland orient.


----------



## KezyGLA

Right people...Thinking caps on. 

I'm out anyway


----------



## boina

Cyriopagopus minax


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

boina said:


> Cyriopagopus minax


Nope.


----------



## KezyGLA

V


----------



## AracKnight

Haplopelma vonwirthi


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

AracKnight said:


> Haplopelma vonwirthi


Yep. Don't know why I didn't get a notification though.


----------



## KezyGLA

V


----------



## AracKnight

Let's see who get's this one


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Paraphysa sp. Tiger


----------



## KezyGLA

Phrixotrichus scrofa
Euathlus condorito


----------



## sdsnybny

Ami sp Columbia


----------



## AracKnight

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Paraphysa sp. Tiger


Correct


----------



## dragonfire1577

That last one was fast lol


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

AracKnight said:


> Correct


I don't have time to take a pic in the next few days. Go again if you want to.


----------



## AracKnight

Cause the last one was obviously to easy, let's go with this one


----------



## sdsnybny

B. cabocla


----------



## AracKnight

Nope


----------



## boina

B. albiceps


----------



## AracKnight

No, but it's getting closer in terms of geography


----------



## boina

Aphonopelma burica


----------



## AracKnight

Over here they are sold as Aphonopelma crinirufum, but afaik they are the same, so that's correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Nice, I've been right again 

And another sling:


----------



## AracKnight

Grammostola pulchra?


----------



## boina

AracKnight said:


> Grammostola pulchra?


Nope.


----------



## mconnachan

T. Stirmi


----------



## AracKnight

Phormictopus?


----------



## boina

mconnachan said:


> T. Stirmi


Nope.



AracKnight said:


> Phormictopus?


You are supposed to give a species for that, but no - no Phormictopus at all


----------



## cold blood

Lasiodora...itabune or dfficilis perhaps


----------



## mconnachan

Selenocosmia crassipes


----------



## boina

cold blood said:


> Lasiodora...itabune or dfficilis perhaps


No, but the area is about right, more or less.



mconnachan said:


> Selenocosmia crassipes


No.


----------



## AracKnight

Eupalaestrus campestratus?


----------



## boina

AracKnight said:


> Eupalaestrus campestratus?


Nope.


----------



## cold blood

klugi?


----------



## boina

cold blood said:


> klugi?


No, no Lasiodora, but Brazil is the right location, more to the south, though.


----------



## AracKnight

Nhandu carapoensis?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina

AracKnight said:


> Nhandu carapoensis?


Oh yes!


----------



## AracKnight

Let's see how fast this one gets solved


----------



## AracKnight

Shall I give you guys a hint?

It entered the hobby often labeled as "Aphonopelma seemanni", although it is obviously not even a Aphonopelma sp.


----------



## JoshDM020

Looks a little like Acanthoscurria insubtilis to me


----------



## AracKnight

Wrong


----------



## sdsnybny

Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina


----------



## AracKnight

Nope.

Hint: It was not completely unjustified to label them as A. seemanni in the first place.


----------



## boina

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## AracKnight

No


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

.


----------



## AracKnight

I can't see any text @Arachnomaniac19


----------



## Magenta

Acanthoscurria suina?


----------



## AracKnight

Nope

The reason it was imported as A. seemanni is, that these spiders look very similar to A. seemanni in the first moults and that they are found across the same region


----------



## campj

Aphonopelma crinirufum


----------



## AracKnight

No.
Hint: This species is found in Nicaragua and belongs to a genus that is more common in Mexico.


----------



## AracKnight

Since nobody has even tried to solve this one for more than a week, I tell you the species:
Brachypelma fossorium

So, whoever wants to can go on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

never even heard of that Brachy...lol.


----------



## sdsnybny

Holothele sanguiniceps, Dolichothele bolivianum


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> Holothele sanguiniceps, Dolichothele bolivianum


nope


----------



## AracKnight

Theraphosinae sp. Piura?


----------



## cold blood

AracKnight said:


> Theraphosinae sp. Piura?


naw


----------



## boina

Bumba cabocla

(Did you just post that in the general gallery?)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AracKnight

Thrixopelma sp. Cajamarca


----------



## cold blood

boina said:


> Bumba cabocla
> 
> (Did you just post that in the general gallery?)


It does look close, but there are distinct differences.



AracKnight said:


> Thrixopelma sp. Cajamarca



No.....

But you _are_ on the right track.


----------



## AracKnight

Thrixopelma pruriens?


----------



## cold blood

AracKnight said:


> Thrixopelma pruriens?


yes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AracKnight

Then let's figure out this one


----------



## Patherophis

Hmmm, what about _Thrixopelma_ confer _lagunas _?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## AracKnight

Correct 

Ah, I see. I should have renamed that one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Patherophis

Go again, this does not count.


----------



## AracKnight

Then try this one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

A. chalcodes


----------



## Patherophis

_Aphonopelma bicoloratum_ ?


----------



## KezyGLA

Aphonopelma iodius


----------



## AracKnight

Patherophis said:


> _Aphonopelma bicoloratum_ ?


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis

This one will be easy


----------



## AracKnight

Tapinauchenius sp. "Colombia"?


----------



## Patherophis

AracKnight said:


> Tapinauchenius sp. "Colombia"?


No


----------



## KezyGLA

L. violaceopes


----------



## Patherophis

KezyGLA said:


> L. violaceopes


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Lp


----------



## z32upgrader

E. rufescens


----------



## AracKnight

Tapinauchenius plumipes?


----------



## Patherophis

z32upgrader said:


> E. rufescens


No


AracKnight said:


> Tapinauchenius plumipes?


No, but You are on right way


----------



## AracKnight

T. cupreus?


----------



## Patherophis

AracKnight said:


> T. cupreus?


No, but looks very similar at that size. I should have used better photo, so as a hint here is the same spider one instar later.


----------



## sdsnybny

T. purpureus, T. violaceus


----------



## Patherophis

sdsnybny said:


> T. purpureus, T. violaceus


Yes


----------



## sdsnybny

Patherophis said:


> Yes


LOL which one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## Patherophis

sdsnybny said:


> LOL which one


Both  it is single species,_ violaceus_ being valid name and _purpureus_ its synonym

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Patherophis

_Stromatopelma calceatum_ ?


----------



## sdsnybny

Patherophis said:


> _Stromatopelma calceatum_ ?


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Avicularia minatrix?


----------



## CEC

_Iridopelma hirsutum_


----------



## cold blood

A. avic


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Avicularia minatrix?


No sir



CEC said:


> _Iridopelma hirsutum_


Bingo!



cold blood said:


> A. avic


Lol


----------



## CEC

Try this one.


----------



## KezyGLA

sericopelma sp santa catalina


----------



## AracKnight

Brachypelma emilia?


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> sericopelma sp santa catalina


Nope.



AracKnight said:


> Brachypelma emilia?


Not that one either.


----------



## AracKnight

Sericopelma sp. Azuero?


----------



## KezyGLA

M. mesomales


----------



## CEC

AracKnight said:


> Sericopelma sp. Azuero?


Nope.



KezyGLA said:


> M. mesomales


That's correct.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Love those little metas 

Here we go


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> Love those little metas
> 
> Here we go
> 
> View attachment 244068


It's not a baboon. I'm disappointed 

Edit: Psalmopoeus reduncus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> It's not a baboon. I'm disappointed
> 
> Edit: Psalmopoeus reduncus


It might be a baboon species .. but most likely not 

Its not reduncus


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus sp. 'crema costera'


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Euathlus sp. 'crema costera'


No, sorry


----------



## Patherophis

_Ephebopus rufescens_ ?


----------



## KezyGLA

Patherophis said:


> _Ephebopus rufescens_ ?


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Any takers???


----------



## boina

Aranea brunneis... ok, ok, just showing off my Latin skills .

maybe Haplocosmia nepalensis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> maybe Haplocosmia nepalensis?


Getting much warmer!!


----------



## AracKnight

Haplocosmia himalayana? 
(Although they are most likely the same species)


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Haplocosmia himalayana?
> (Although they are most likely the same species)


Still warm


----------



## boina

Chilobrachys something or other. I googles and found:

Chilobrachys sp nong ya plong (never heard of it before, but you do have all the crazy species)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AracKnight

Haploclastus nilgrinus?


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Chilobrachys something or other. I googles and found:
> 
> Chilobrachys sp nong ya plong (never heard of it before, but you do have all the crazy species)


Nope thats a little farther east 



AracKnight said:


> Haploclastus nilgrinus?


Thats it! You're up


----------



## AracKnight

Whose beautiful are you looking at?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Whose beautiful are you looking at?


This will be a hard one. 

Hapalopus sp. columbia?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> This will be a hard one.


Yeah, thought it would be more interesting than a picture, that would be identified by the first guess 




KezyGLA said:


> Hapalopus sp. columbia?


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Is it Theraphosidae?


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> Is it Theraphosidae?


Yes, it is


----------



## KezyGLA

Ceratogyrus sanderi


----------



## AracKnight

No, not even close (geographically  )


----------



## Venom1080

I used to love this thread, but it's gotten too hard for me haha. You lot are too good at this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Poecilotheria ornata?


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> Poecilotheria ornata?


That is even further away


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> That is even further away


Depends which direction you go from Africa


----------



## AracKnight

Well, the locality of C. sanderi is about 10.000km away from the one you are looking for, P. ornata approximately 15.000km


----------



## KezyGLA

.......


----------



## KezyGLA

I see the regulars have given up.


----------



## boina

I don't know if I'm considered regular but I've certainly given up. I need a bit more to go on than just eyes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> I don't know if I'm considered regular but I've certainly given up. I need a bit more to go on than just eyes.


I agree. I am out of guesses now for trying


----------



## AracKnight

Then let me give you a hint:
We are looking for a species found in 'northern south america', wich is (most likely) not scientifically described yet.

And I don't want to limit the amount of tries for this one. So go ahead @KezyGLA


----------



## KezyGLA

Do we get another photo to work with? Even if another obscure one?


----------



## AracKnight

I only have an exuvia of this spider, but I'll see what pictures I can get of it for you, when I get home from work


----------



## CEC

Theraphosidae sp. "Colombia" ?


----------



## AracKnight

CEC said:


> Theraphosidae sp. "Colombia" ?


Yes


----------



## KezyGLA

Damn that was gonna be my first guess but i didnt see enough black on the carapace.  Ah well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## AracKnight

B. vagans?


----------



## CEC

AracKnight said:


> B. vagans?


Nope.


----------



## sdsnybny

E. murinus


----------



## cold blood

G. pulchra


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> E. murinus


Nada



cold blood said:


> G. pulchra


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> Brachypelma albopilosum


Nope.

Hint: Brazilian.


----------



## cold blood

LP


----------



## CEC

cold blood said:


> LP


Incorrect.


----------



## KezyGLA

Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> Lasiodora difficilis


Nope, not _Lasiodora_ but a look alike...


----------



## KezyGLA

Acanthoscurria geniculata?


----------



## sdsnybny

E. campestratus


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata?


No



sdsnybny said:


> E. campestratus


Nope


----------



## CEC

Anyone else wanna give a guess?


----------



## KezyGLA

Im all out of guesses. 

Hoping others keep it going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

...


----------



## boina

Vitalius sorocabae


----------



## KezyGLA

Prison spider


----------



## KezyGLA

...... cloooooooooz pls


.. 


......


----------



## grayzone

Nhandu chromatus?


----------



## campj

I just though of something... if the last person who posted a spider goes to prison or dies, it'll be then end of the thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Oi, Chase.  Bring it back to life! 

@CEC @CEC @CEC

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides


----------



## CEC

None are correct...

The rear end shall help...


----------



## sdsnybny

P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

@CEC Chase, please sir, can we announce the winner?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC

Sorry, slacking...

@sdsnybny Winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> Sorry, slacking...
> 
> @sdsnybny Winner.


I guess we could let it slide this time......
Good luck


----------



## CEC

sdsnybny said:


> I guess we could let it slide this time......
> Good luck
> View attachment 247866


Thank You.

Neoholothele incei (Gold)??


----------



## sdsnybny

CEC said:


> Thank You.
> 
> Neoholothele incei (Gold)??


Nope not Neoholothele


----------



## boina

Hmmm... baboon.... hmmmm... Pterinochilus murinus. Sorry, don't know much about baboons, but it maybe could be one?


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> Hmmm... baboon.... hmmmm... Pterinochilus murinus. Sorry, don't know much about baboons, but it maybe could be one?


Nada on Pterinochilus


----------



## KezyGLA

Chilobrachys huahini?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Chilobrachys huahini?


Not Chilobrachys  
I may need some popcorn for this one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boina

Sickius longibulbi 

sorry, I just chose the weirdest tarantula I could come up with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> Sickius longibulbi
> 
> sorry, I just chose the weirdest tarantula I could come up with.


not Sickius either....LOL


----------



## sdsnybny

bump......is not that difficult...is it?  @ 1.75" no adult colors yet.


----------



## boina

Ok, definitely not a dwarf species then. 

So, I'm going back to Theraphosinae because of the round carapace and is that a mirror patch? 

One of the larger Euathlus, I don't know, maybe sp. green?


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> Ok, definitely not a dwarf species then.
> 
> So, I'm going back to Theraphosinae because of the round carapace and is that a mirror patch?
> 
> One of the larger Euathlus, I don't know, maybe sp. green?


Yes it has a mirror patch, but not Euathlus sp Green.


----------



## KezyGLA

Euathlus sp condorito?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Euathlus sp condorito?


No Sir


----------



## KezyGLA

Didnt think it was but just incase. And well trying to bump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina

Phrixotrichus vulpinus -if that is the right name at the moment


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Didnt think it was but just incase. And well trying to bump


The bumps are getting closer 



boina said:


> Phrixotrichus vulpinus -if that is the right name at the moment


Nope not Phrixotrichus


----------



## boina

Euathlus parvulus (I've had more than three guesses on this...)


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> Euathlus parvulus (I've had more than three guesses on this...)


Guess away, not to many active guessers here lately and no not Euathlus parvulas.


----------



## KezyGLA

Righto. My third guess is _Neostenotarsus sp. guyana??_


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Righto. My third guess is _Neostenotarsus sp. guyana??_


Nope not Neostenotarsus...haven't acquired any of that genus yet...guess again its slow in here


----------



## KezyGLA

No wonder its slow 

Have you another photo?


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> No wonder its slow
> 
> Have you another photo?


Not that wouldn't give it away. I will say that i have given lots of clues if you read closely


----------



## KezyGLA

I aint good at seing clues first time round ahah

Euathlus sp. blue
Euahlus sp. green


----------



## boina

Euathlus truculentus...
I'm running out of more Euathlus to guess


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> I aint good at seing clues first time round ahah
> 
> Euathlus sp. blue
> Euahlus sp. green


LOL They weren't meant to be easy! and yes Euathlus sp Blue sling produced by Austin Spears



boina said:


> Euathlus truculentus...
> I'm running out of more Euathlus to guess


He got it.

Adult female waiting for one of the confirmed males to grow up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie

I really need a Euathlus sp. "blue". I mean, I really need a Euathlus sp. "red" too but those blue legs and orange knee stripes? Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

I should have known. My old af was my first ever Post in the AB gallery 

Beautiful girl you got there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok here we go..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Thrixopelma pruriens.


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Thrixopelma pruriens.


Nope not T. pruriens


----------



## miss moxie

Whatever they are, they are stunning! I love those reflective colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

T. psyshedelicus male


----------



## Patherophis

_Chaetopelma olivaceum_?


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> T. psyshedelicus male


I wish 



Patherophis said:


> _Chaetopelma olivaceum_?


Bingo! It's the European tarantula. From Cyprus 

Youre up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie

Patherophis said:


> _Chaetopelma olivaceum_?


Annnnd now I'm adding this to my wish list.

@KezyGLA is it a female?


----------



## cold blood

G. porteri...the carapace is a dead giveaway

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

miss moxie said:


> Annnnd now I'm adding this to my wish list.
> 
> @KezyGLA is it a female?


They come in a variety of colours depending on locality. Yes this is female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis

KezyGLA said:


> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! It's the European tarantula. From Cyprus
> 
> Youre up


It looks so good on Your photo.  I should have bought some when I could.


----------



## Venom1080

C sp Bach ma, L. sp Borneo black, L. negirrium.


----------



## Patherophis

Venom1080 said:


> C sp Bach ma, L. sp Borneo black, L. negirrium.


No, no and no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AracKnight

Haplopelma vonwirthi


----------



## boina

Omothymus shioedtei

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Cora beat me to it. But I might aswell toss a couple guesses in

Phormingochilus everetti
Phormingochilus sp. rufus


----------



## mconnachan

KezyGLA said:


> Cora beat me to it. But I might aswell toss a couple guesses in
> 
> Phormingochilus everetti
> Phormingochilus sp. rufus


Haha typical you beat to it - I was going to guess Phormingochilus. sp. rufus, oh well, it's probably everetti - LOL


----------



## Patherophis

AracKnight said:


> Haplopelma vonwirthi





boina said:


> Omothymus shioedtei





KezyGLA said:


> Cora beat me to it. But I might aswell toss a couple guesses in
> Phormingochilus everetti
> Phormingochilus sp. rufus



None of them.


----------



## mconnachan

Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia


----------



## boina

Phormingochilus carpenteri


----------



## z32upgrader

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## Patherophis

mconnachan said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia





boina said:


> Phormingochilus carpenteri





z32upgrader said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis



No.


----------



## mconnachan

@Patherophis give us a clue, at least give us a locality, it's not asking much, is it either one of these genera, Phormingochilus or Ornithoctoninae (which isn't a genus, is it?).


----------



## Patherophis

mconnachan said:


> @Patherophis give us a clue, at least give us a locality, it's not asking much, is it either one of these genera, Phormingochilus or Ornithoctoninae (which isn't a genus, is it?).


It is member of genus _Cyriopagopus _(now, _Haplopelma _before).


----------



## mconnachan

Patherophis said:


> It is member of genus _Cyriopagopus_.


It's not schioedtei is it? Please let it be....


----------



## sdsnybny

C. lividum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis

mconnachan said:


> It's not schioedtei is it?


No, it isn't  (it was boina's try).



sdsnybny said:


> C. lividum


Yes, _C. lividus_ sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## mconnachan

P. muticus, it can't be that easy, but that's my guess - LOL


----------



## Venom1080

P cancerides.P atrichromatus.


----------



## sdsnybny

mconnachan said:


> P. muticus, it can't be that easy, but that's my guess - LOL


Not even close LOL



Venom1080 said:


> P cancerides.P atrichromatus.


Yes sub adult female Phormictopus atrichomatus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan

sdsnybny said:


> Not even close LOL
> 
> 
> Yes sub adult female Phormictopus atrichomatus


@Venom1080 your up mate.


----------



## Venom1080

Only took me 3 months.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

mconnachan said:


> @Venom1080 your up mate.


Can't even wait a minute, huh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan

A. metallica. or A. Avic.


----------



## Venom1080

mconnachan said:


> A. metallica. or A. Avic.


Who says it's an Avic?  there were plenty of species transferred during the revision btw.


----------



## mconnachan

Y. diversipes.


----------



## Venom1080

mconnachan said:


> Y. diversipes.


Never said it wasn't an Avic either. Just to keep an open mind. 

Yer out.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## mconnachan

Venom1080 said:


> Never said it wasn't an Avic either. Just to keep an open mind.
> 
> Yer out.


Sneaky.....

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## boina

Avic. huriana


----------



## dragonfire1577

Well 4 guesses down 9000 possibilities to go

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mconnachan

A. bicegoi. I know I'm out, but I'm gonna cheat....ROFL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

@boina nope. 
@dragonfire1577  it's easy I'd you know your avics. Not many with this particular pattern.
@mconnachan  I'm ignoring your guesses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina

Venom1080 said:


> @boina nope.
> @dragonfire1577  it's easy I'd you know your avics. Not many with this particular pattern.
> @mconnachan  I'm ignoring your guesses.


Well I know MY Avics, but not many others... so I guess I'm out


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia metallica


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia metallica


Already guessed, and no. Still 3 left.


----------



## Patherophis

_variegata_?


----------



## Venom1080

Nope


----------



## mconnachan

Venom1080 said:


> @boina nope.
> @dragonfire1577  it's easy I'd you know your avics. Not many with this particular pattern.
> @mconnachan  I'm ignoring your guesses.


I know I'm out I was messing about, I thought you would have realised that!


----------



## Venom1080

mconnachan said:


> I know I'm out I was messing about, I thought you would have realised that!


Of course  I did! I was just joking back.  
Still wrong mind.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan

Venom1080 said:


> Of course  I did! I was just joking back.
> Still wrong mind.


I know what it is, can I guess, well it wouldn't be a guess - it's A. sp - nah I wouldn't do that fairs fair

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080

mconnachan said:


> I know what it is, can I guess, well it wouldn't be a guess - it's A. sp - nah I wouldn't do that fairs fair


Well there's the hint that will blow it open! Lol thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan

Venom1080 said:


> Well there's the hint that will blow it open! Lol thanks.


There's no hint I said a species - LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

A. sp. 'Peru Purple'


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> A. sp. 'Peru Purple'


 yes. 
I know you didn't look at my Instagram. I trust you.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Have a go for this one guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

MM Phormictopus cautus. Or cancerides


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> MM Phormictopus cautus. Or cancerides


Not Phormictopus


----------



## Venom1080

How.


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> How.


Because it is not Phormictopus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Because it is not Phormictopus


I just don't see what else it could be.


----------



## KezyGLA

There is a whole *other world* of _Theraphosidae_ out there. 


*ahem*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

How can it be sooooo fuzzy, and be ow. I thought Orithoctonus, but that abdomen looks like urticating hair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> How can it be sooooo fuzzy, and be ow. I thought Orithoctonus, but that abdomen looks like urticating hair.


Because it was at the salon earlier in day

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Without flash


----------



## Venom1080

I'll waste my last guess once more people get in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

Reminds me of Coremiocnemis...  can't seem to find the right match though.


----------



## sdsnybny

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## KezyGLA

BobBarley said:


> Reminds me of Coremiocnemis...  can't seem to find the right match though.


Not Coremiocnemis. Closest guess geologically, so far.  



sdsnybny said:


> Eucratoscelus pachypus


Not Eucratoscelus


----------



## boina

Orphnaecus phillipinus - fluffy male


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Orphnaecus phillipinus - fluffy male


Nope. Not Orphnaecus


----------



## AracKnight

Psednocnemis jeremyhuffi?


----------



## KezyGLA

Not Psednocnemis


----------



## AracKnight

Chilobrachys sp. "Penang"?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Chilobrachys sp. "Penang"?


Not Chilobrachys


----------



## AracKnight

Ornithoctoninae sp. "Laos"?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp. "Laos"?


Nope. It is described


----------



## boina

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Er... no. I know that the male looks different. Thinking first is supposed to help.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
> 
> Er... no. I know that the male looks different. Thinking first is supposed to help.


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Bumpo


----------



## boina

Ornithoctoninae sp. "fluffy brown male with metallic highlights" ssp."I have no clue"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp. "fluffy brown male with metallic highlights" ssp."I have no clue"


Unlimited guesses for all


----------



## AracKnight

Ornithoctonus costalis?


----------



## boina

Phormingochilus everetti - obviously I still think it's a male.


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Ornithoctonus costalis?


Not Ornithoctonus



boina said:


> Phormingochilus everetti - obviously I still think it's a male.


Not a tree bandit


----------



## boina

Phlogiellus baeri


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Phlogiellus baeri


Not Phlogius


----------



## KezyGLA

Its endemic to India


----------



## boina

Sahydroaraneus raja.

It's the only spider of India I could come up with that you haven't excluded yet.


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Sahydroaraneus raja.
> 
> It's the only spider of India I could come up with that you haven't excluded yet.


Not S. raja. Found one of my slings dead yesterday

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## boina

Haploclastus nilgirinus - although we had that recently.
(going through the list of Indian spiders on Tarantupedia)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Haploclastus nilgirinus - although we had that recently.
> (going through the list of Indian spiders on Tarantupedia)


Bingo! Ahaha very sneaky


----------



## boina

Must find pic... ok, this is probably too easy, but ok:


----------



## sdsnybny

Y. diversipes


----------



## boina

sdsnybny said:


> Y. diversipes


 As I thought - too easy 

Your turn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Those toes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sdsnybny

I may have posted this already....cant remember. Over 4500 posts....in hear.


----------



## AracKnight

Holothele sanguiniceps or sp. "Norte de Santander"


----------



## sdsnybny

AracKnight said:


> Holothele sanguiniceps or sp. "Norte de Santander"


Yes your up!


----------



## AracKnight

There you go!


----------



## boina

Phormingochilus carpenteri


----------



## AracKnight

boina said:


> Phormingochilus carpenteri


No


----------



## KezyGLA

Ugh. Spliderling. Too easy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Chilobrachys sp. electric blue whaterrrrr


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> Chilobrachys sp. electric blue whaterrrrr


No


----------



## boina

Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"


----------



## AracKnight

boina said:


> Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"


Nope, not even the correct subfamily


----------



## Ellenantula

G pulchra

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AracKnight

Ellenantula said:


> G pulchra


Nope


----------



## AracKnight

To draw some action here:
Correct subfamily has not been named yet


----------



## Ellenantula

Aphonopelma hentzi ?


----------



## AracKnight

Ellenantula said:


> Aphonopelma hentzi ?


Since it belongs to the same subfamily as G. pulchra: No 
But you won't miss a guess onto that one since it was actually already ruled out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Ceratogyrus sanderi


----------



## AracKnight

Still wrong subfamily. To spoiler it: it is also no Eumenophorinae or Ischnocolinae


----------



## Venom1080

So it's not an Orithoctontinae either!?


----------



## Venom1080

Ephebopus murinus


----------



## AracKnight

Not E. murinus, but it is an Aviculariinae sp.


----------



## KezyGLA

ephebopus rufescens?


----------



## AracKnight

Nope, wrong genus


----------



## KezyGLA

Pachistopelma bromelicola


----------



## AracKnight

Still wrong genus. But since the action seems to be slow on this one, I grant free tries for everyone, no cap of 3, so go ahead


----------



## KezyGLA

Iridopelma zorodes


----------



## AracKnight

No, it has no urticating hairs


----------



## spotropaicsav

On pins and needles waiting on this one for some reason!  The suspense continues


----------



## AracKnight

Since nobody have given a try for more than a week:
It's a _Tapinauchenius cf. sanctivincenti
_
Whoever will be the first might come up with a new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Since nobody have given a try for more than a week:
> It's a _Tapinauchenius cf. sanctivincenti
> _
> Whoever will be the first might come up with a new one


Just go again. But please, no spiderlings or it will probably be another no-show


----------



## spotropaicsav

AracKnight said:


> Since nobody have given a try for more than a week:
> It's a _Tapinauchenius cf. sanctivincenti
> _
> Whoever will be the first might come up with a new one


Was waiting to exhalegood one


----------



## AracKnight

This should be easier


----------



## KezyGLA

Homoeomma sp. red (Euathlus)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AracKnight

Yes


----------



## KezyGLA

Here ya go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AracKnight

Haplopelma minax?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Haplopelma minax?


Nope, but right continent


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lets keep this rolling, I'll post my personal guesses soon!


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lampropelma sp. Borneo black?


----------



## KezyGLA

Not Lampropelma 


dragonfire1577 said:


> Lampropelma sp. Borneo black?


----------



## ShyDragoness

Thats clearly a dog


----------



## Deeser

Cyriopagopus sp. Albostriatum?


----------



## miss moxie

That's a picture of me when someone wakes me up.

Chilobrachys sp. "Black Satan"?? I'm not great at remembering origin continents so if this is a dumb answer, be gentle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AracKnight

Haplopelma longipes?


----------



## KezyGLA

ShyDragoness said:


> Thats clearly a dog


Barks like one 



Deeser said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. Albostriatum?


No, not that. But thats on the wishlist for sure. 



miss moxie said:


> That's a picture of me when someone wakes me up.
> 
> Chilobrachys sp. "Black Satan"?? I'm not great at remembering origin continents so if this is a dumb answer, be gentle.


Not a morning person then? 

.. not Chilobrachys



AracKnight said:


> Haplopelma longipes?


.. Not Haplopelma


----------



## Deeser

Hmm... Cyriopagopus sp Hainanus


----------



## miss moxie

Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan


----------



## KezyGLA

Deeser said:


> Hmm... Cyriopagopus sp Hainanus


Nope



miss moxie said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan


Closer


----------



## miss moxie

Ornithoctoninae aureotibialis?


----------



## KezyGLA

miss moxie said:


> Ornithoctoninae aureotibialis?


No its not Ornithoctonus


----------



## Venom1080

Isn't there a Selenocosminnae known as the barking spider?


----------



## Deeser

Okay, my 3rd guess:  Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia


----------



## Venom1080

Venom1080 said:


> Isn't there a Selenocosminnae known as the barking spider?


Selenocosmia crassipes?


----------



## boina

Venom1080 said:


> Isn't there a Selenocosminnae known as the barking spider?


There is! Selenocosmia crassipes - but this guess belongs to @Venom1080 if it's right.

My guess is Phormingochilus everetti.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Venom1080

boina said:


> There is! Selenocosmia crassipes - but this guess belongs to @Venom1080 if it's right.
> 
> My guess is Phormingochilus everetti.


Aye, and I beat you to it.  But thank you anyway. 

Who says common names aren't useful?


----------



## boina

Venom1080 said:


> Aye, and I beat you to it.  But thank you anyway.


Only by seconds .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie

Deeser said:


> Okay, my 3rd guess:  Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia


Kezy already shot down that genus.


----------



## Deeser

Oh i thought he shut down just Ornithoctonus (ie Aureotibialis, Costalis)! Not all Ornithoctoninae subfamily!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Ill throw this one out there:
Omothymus thorelli?


----------



## miss moxie

Deeser said:


> Oh i thought he shut down just Ornithoctonus (ie Aureotibialis, Costalis)! Not all Ornithoctoninae subfamily!


Oh, maybe I misunderstood then. My bad!


----------



## KezyGLA

Deeser said:


> Okay, my 3rd guess:  Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia


Nope



Venom1080 said:


> Selenocosmia crassipes?


No, but I want that sweet hisser for sure



boina said:


> My guess is Phormingochilus everetti.


Nope 



miss moxie said:


> Kezy already shot down that genus.


I shot down the genus but not the subfamily 


Deeser said:


> Oh i thought he shut down just Ornithoctonus (ie Aureotibialis, Costalis)! Not all Ornithoctoninae subfamily!


Correct



Screamingreenmachine said:


> Ill throw this one out there:
> Omothymus thorelli?


Nope


miss moxie said:


> Oh, maybe I misunderstood then. My bad!


Thats quite alright

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh? Considering you didn't shut down the entire subfamily!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh? Considering you didn't shut down the entire subfamily!


Correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Woot! Remember seeing a pic you posted of it on Instagram a while back

Here's mine for you all! It's a full grown adult


----------



## Venom1080

Neoholothele incei.


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Venom1080 said:


> Neoholothele incei.


Nope,but it is a small one!


----------



## Venom1080

D diamentenensis..?


----------



## KezyGLA

Idiothele mira


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Venom1080 said:


> D diamentenensis..?





KezyGLA said:


> Idiothele mira


Nope to both. Those are both a bit too big haha!


----------



## KezyGLA

Cyriocosmus leetzi
Cyriocosmus bertae (or whatever it is called now )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

KezyGLA said:


> Cyriocosmus leetzi
> Cyriocosmus bertae (or whatever it is called now )


Its definitely one of those! The color will give it away


----------



## KezyGLA

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Its definitely one of those! The color will give it away


What one? Those were my guesses


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

KezyGLA said:


> What one? Those were my guesses


Ah haha! The bertae! Did they have a renaming recently? I've been out of touch with the arachnid world for a bit due to life


----------



## Venom1080

Never would have guessed one of those tarantula imposters..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Venom1080 said:


> Never would have guessed one of those tarantula imposters..


Aww they try their best! My girl is a solid, and I mean solid, 2 inches! 2.5 if she is really stretching


----------



## Venom1080

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Aww they try their best! My girl is a solid, and I mean solid, 2 inches! 2.5 if she is really stretching


Not good enough. Under 3.5" isn't a tarantula. 
I'd take one for free, but that's about it. 
Imo of course.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Venom1080 said:


> Not good enough. Under 3.5" isn't a tarantula.
> I'd take one for free, but that's about it.
> Imo of course.


Haha I can get that! Still a fun little one. She's a feisty eater and loves to throw a threat pose when I'm cleaning her enclosure and will slap at my tweezers xD also an awesome webber and tunnel builder. Got her and a few others for a steal a year ago today actually! I'll recommend this species to anyone though!


----------



## KezyGLA

Here ya go


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Avicularia Taunayi?


----------



## KezyGLA

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Avicularia Taunayi?


Nope


----------



## Deeser

Avicularia Merianae?


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Hmmm, avicularia ulrichea?


----------



## KezyGLA

Deeser said:


> Avicularia Merianae?


Correct. 

You're up


----------



## Venom1080

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Avicularia Taunayi?


Is that still a valid species? I've never heard of it..


----------



## Deeser

Sorry for the sling shot! Should be pretty simple though.  My others are all too easy or impossible to get photos of.


----------



## Venom1080

D diamentenensis?


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Venom1080 said:


> Is that still a valid species? I've never heard of it..


Apparently it is as I'm finding relatively recent articles (within the last few years) on it around the web. It seems to be one of the few that survived the review of the whole genus!
http://www.tarantupedia.com/aviculariinae/avicularia/avicularia-taunayi
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1984-46702013000100014

I second the guess of D diamantinensis...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deeser

Venom1080 said:


> D diamentenensis?


Nope


----------



## miss moxie

That's clearly a black olive with toothpicks sticking out of it. Nice try, Deeser, but you haven't fooled me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deeser

miss moxie said:


> That's clearly a black olive with toothpicks sticking out of it. Nice try, Deeser, but you haven't fooled me.


Nope, not from the family Olea

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie

Tapinauchenius violaceus?


----------



## Deeser

miss moxie said:


> Tapinauchenius violaceus?


Closer!


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus?


----------



## Deeser

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus?


Nope!  I had never heard of that one - looks like a Tapi Pink Toe!


----------



## KezyGLA

Tapinauchenius sp. 'union island' ?


----------



## Deeser

KezyGLA said:


> Tapinauchenius sp. 'union island' ?


Yep!  You're turn


----------



## Venom1080

Ah, I was just about to guess that.. that cage just didn't look arboreal to me..


----------



## KezyGLA

Oooook. Try this one


----------



## Deeser

KezyGLA said:


> Oooook. Try this one
> 
> View attachment 253027


Hmm harpactirella lightfooti?


----------



## AracKnight

Bacillochilus xenostridulans


----------



## YagerManJennsen

harpactira cafreriana


----------



## YagerManJennsen

H. marksi


----------



## Deeser

Harpactira Curvipes


----------



## sdsnybny

@KezyGLA


----------



## KezyGLA

Deeser said:


> Hmm harpactirella lightfooti?





AracKnight said:


> Bacillochilus xenostridulans





YagerManJennsen said:


> harpactira cafreriana





YagerManJennsen said:


> H. marksi





Deeser said:


> Harpactira Curvipes





sdsnybny said:


> @KezyGLA


Sorry none of the above. 

I havent been getting alerts again for some reason. Came back to check the thread out of curiosity. 

Sorry about the wait guys


----------



## Deeser

Okay, my last guess is Harpactirella Overdijki


----------



## KezyGLA

Deeser said:


> Okay, my last guess is Harpactirella Overdijki


Nope. It is found in same locale


----------



## Venom1080

Baboons.. 

Tag me when there's anything else.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Baboons..
> 
> Tag me when there's anything else.


There may be somehing else soon..

.. maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deeser

KezyGLA said:


> There may be somehing else soon..
> 
> .. maybe


Definitely a beauty of a baboon whatever it is. Lots of awesome color highlights in there. Very interested in seeing the answer to this one.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Harpactira curator_?


----------



## KezyGLA

dangerforceidle said:


> _Harpactira curator_?


No sorry


----------



## dangerforceidle

KezyGLA said:


> No sorry


I'm semi relieved.  At what point to we get hints?


----------



## KezyGLA

dangerforceidle said:


> I'm semi relieved.  At what point to we get hints?


Its not Harpactira or Harpactirella


----------



## sdsnybny

I. mira


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> I. mira


Not idiothele

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AracKnight

Brachionopus pretoriae?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Brachionopus pretoriae?


Correctomundo! You are up


----------



## AracKnight

Since I don't have good pictures of my live stock to show atm, try to figure out, whose spermatheca this is


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Since I don't have good pictures of my live stock to show atm, try to figure out, whose spermatheca this is


Thats never happening. Post up a picture of an actual T

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AracKnight

Well then, will most likely be a pretty easy one

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Euathlus truculentus
Euathus sp. tiger
Euathlus parvulus
?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AracKnight

parvulus (at least sold as)


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> parvulus (at least sold as)


Beautiful spiders. Not all that common too. Awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Have a bash at this

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Have a bash at this
> 
> View attachment 255912


No idea, but god is it a beauty!!!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Chilobrachys?


----------



## sdsnybny

Phlogiellus sp ?


----------



## AracKnight

Holothele sericea?


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> Chilobrachys?





sdsnybny said:


> Phlogiellus sp ?





AracKnight said:


> Holothele sericea?


Nope, nope and nope


----------



## kevinlowl

Harpactira?


----------



## KezyGLA

kevinlowl said:


> Harpactira?


Nope. Jeez, we are knocking out full genera already???


----------



## AracKnight

I guess it's some kind of Ischnocolinae. Maybe sp. Bolivar?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> I guess it's some kind of Ischnocolinae. Maybe sp. Bolivar?


Nope. Now knocking out whole Subfamily?? 

Hint- Asian


----------



## AracKnight

Orphnaecus sp. "Atimonan Blue"?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Orphnaecus sp. "Atimonan Blue"?


Never heard of that but same genus and super similar name..

Unlucky


----------



## sdsnybny

Orphnaecus sp. panay island blue


----------



## AracKnight

or Blue Quezon


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> or Blue Quezon


Thats correct, but is that the same species as 'Atimonan Blue'?


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> Thats correct, but is that the same species as 'Atimonan Blue'?


I don't know. I'd guess so since Atimonan is located on Quezon, but I'm not 100% sure.

Anyways, lets see who gets this one:



(No, this is not here actual housing, this is the box I got her in at Marbach. She now lives in a proper set up, but istantly found a place to hide, so this is the only photo I've got so far  )


----------



## sdsnybny

Thrixopelma pruriens. Thrixopelma cajamarca, maybe a T. lagunas in need of molt?


----------



## KezyGLA

Thrixopelma lagunas
Homoeomma sp. blue


----------



## KezyGLA

sdsnybny said:


> Thrixopelma pruriens. Thrixopelma cajamarca, maybe a T. lagunas in need of molt?


Quick with the edit there


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Quick with the edit there


LOL yeah the blue looks fadded, I originaly had it typed in but didn't see the blue and took it out. changed my mind and added it the same time you posted


----------



## AracKnight

sdsnybny said:


> Thrixopelma pruriens. Thrixopelma cajamarca, maybe a T. lagunas in need of molt?


None of those.



KezyGLA said:


> Thrixopelma lagunas
> Homoeomma sp. blue


None of those either.


----------



## AracKnight

Okay, you guys get a hint:
It's a species from Peru, wich afaik is not scientifically described yet.


----------



## KezyGLA

Theixopelma sp. black / Peru


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> Theixopelma sp. black / Peru


No. Actually never heard of this.

Of this one not even the genus is known yet.


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> No. Actually never heard of this.
> 
> Of this one not even the genus is known yet.


Ah ok. Well, I'm out now aha


----------



## KezyGLA

...


----------



## AracKnight

We are looking for a species found in an area close to Ecuador. It might be possible that it is conspecific with Thrixopelma sp. "Sullana"

(and I grant you unlimited amount of guesses)


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

AracKnight said:


> Okay, you guys get a hint:
> It's a species from Peru, wich afaik is not scientifically described yet.





AracKnight said:


> No. Actually never heard of this.
> 
> Of this one not even the genus is known yet.


Ok, so the genus isn't known, the species isn't known, could be a new species from Peru.  How in the world is anyone supposed to guess? 

The best we have is the mirror patch which means this spider has type 4 urticatious bristles.  It superficially resembles several genera.  The best guess I have is Theraphosinae sp. "Peru."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Ok, so the genus isn't known, the species isn't known, could be a new species from Peru.  How in the world is anyone supposed to guess?
> 
> The best we have is the mirror patch which means this spider has type 4 urticatious bristles.  It superficially resembles several genera.  The best guess I have is Theraphosinae sp. "Peru."


Well, if I had posted a pic of my _Theraphosinae sp. "_Panama_"_ most of you would have gotten it instantly, although neither species nor genus is known. Of cause this species is less striking than _Theraphosinae sp. "_Panama_"_, but nevertheless still recognisable. And since it seems to be a bit hard I gave you an important hint. In the end all we looking for is the location in Peru, near the border to Ecuador and since it might be conspecific with _Thrixopelma sp._ "Sullana" and Sullana is located in Peru near to Ecuador it is most likely that this species comes from an adjacent locality (hint: not even 40km).
Shouldn't be impossible to take a GUESS. It's not like "name the false one and die!"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Theraphosinae sp. culucanas
Theraphosinae sp. piura


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> Theraphosinae sp. piura


That's it


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> That's it


Wow. I've never heard of that. Thats was more like a fame of geoguessr HahA. I was stumped. 

Here we go


----------



## YagerManJennsen

E. murinus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> E. murinus?


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

I figured it was since you posted a photo of him/her on instagram yesterday 
Can you all wait until I get home from school?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> I figured it was since you posted a photo of him/her on instagram yesterday
> Can you all wait until I get home from school?


Thats what I was thinking. Damn Instagram spies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen




----------



## KezyGLA

Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## KezyGLA

..  wait, those pads. Avicularia avicularia?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nope sorry


----------



## Venom1080

A metallica


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nope


----------



## YagerManJennsen

more guesses?


----------



## KezyGLA

P. irminia?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

KezyGLA said:


> P. irminia?


 










Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Ok pokey..


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. murinus?


----------



## KezyGLA

YagerManJennsen said:


> P. murinus?


I see what ou did there. Knocking the biggest chunk of my inventory out in one sweep, eh..


.. well its not P. murinus


----------



## Venom1080

C meridionalis.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

One day I may get a p. murinus but it won't be an orange one. How many color forms are there?


----------



## Patherophis

Cyriopagopus vonwirthi ? 
C. minax ?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Marshalli


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> C meridionalis.


Nope



YagerManJennsen said:


> One day I may get a p. murinus but it won't be an orange one. How many color forms are there?


12 known localities that fall under the following forms -

OCF
RCF
TCF
BCF
DCF



Patherophis said:


> Cyriopagopus vonwirthi ?
> C. minax ?


Double nope 



YagerManJennsen said:


> Marshalli


And no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AracKnight

P. chordatus?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> P. chordatus?


Nope


----------



## AracKnight

P. lugardi?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> P. lugardi?


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

....


----------



## Deeser

Harpactira Guttata?
Pterinochilus Lapalala?


----------



## KezyGLA

Deeser said:


> Harpactira Guttata?
> Pterinochilus Lapalala?


Nope
Nope


----------



## Deeser

Pterinochilus Vorax?


----------



## AracKnight

C. brachycephalus
H. curvipes
H. dictator
?


----------



## KezyGLA

Deeser said:


> Pterinochilus Vorax?


Correcto! You're up!

Sorry for delay. I never get notifications for here even though I am watching. 

Tag me next time.


----------



## AracKnight

Okay, will do next time 

But for now let's see who can tell, what species this little one is:


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Okay, will do next time
> 
> But for now let's see who can tell, what species this little one is:
> View attachment 259035


That's Theraphosinae sp. colombia. But it's @Deeser 's turn


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> That's Theraphosinae sp. colombia. But it's @Deeser 's turn


Right and right. Thought I came up with vorax, but I called lugardi


----------



## Deeser

Haha, nice theraphosinae though 

Alright, tough to find a good pic (other than slings) that wouldn't be TOO easy... We shall see.


----------



## AracKnight

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens?


----------



## Deeser

AracKnight said:


> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens?


Lol yup! Your turn


----------



## dragonfire1577

AracKnight said:


> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens?


Tis your turn.


----------



## sdsnybny

@AracKnight      your up


----------



## AracKnight

Sry guys, I was off the weekend. But here we go now, should be a simple one


----------



## sdsnybny

E. cyanognathus


----------



## AracKnight

Correct


----------



## sdsnybny

Thanks, here goes.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Pamphobeteus fortis


----------



## dragonfire1577

Pamphobeteus sp. machalla?


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Pamphobeteus fortis


Nada



dragonfire1577 said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. machalla?


Nope


----------



## AracKnight

Xenesthis immanis?


----------



## Pokie11

Xenesthis immanis
Pamphobeteus ulttamarinus


----------



## Pokie11

Pamphobeteus nigricolor


----------



## sdsnybny

AracKnight said:


> Xenesthis immanis?


Yes she is on heavy premolt



Pokie11 said:


> Xenesthis immanis
> Pamphobeteus ulttamarinus





Pokie11 said:


> Pamphobeteus nigricolor


AracKnight beat you to it.


----------



## Pokie11

Ouch. I probably missed his comment @AracKnight Good job!


----------



## AracKnight

Let's see who gets it (first)


----------



## sdsnybny

AracKnight said:


> Let's see who gets it (first)


Euathlus sp Green, Thrixopelma pruriens, Thrixopelma cajamarca


----------



## AracKnight

sdsnybny said:


> Euathlus sp Green, Thrixopelma pruriens, Thrixopelma cajamarca


None of those


----------



## dragonfire1577

Homoeomma sp. Blue


----------



## AracKnight

dragonfire1577 said:


> Homoeomma sp. Blue


Nope


----------



## Pokie11

Thrixopelma lagunas
Thrixopelma cyaneolum
Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## AracKnight

Pokie11 said:


> Thrixopelma lagunas
> Thrixopelma cyaneolum
> Vitalius paranaensis


None of those either


----------



## KezyGLA

Euathlus sp. blue (pulcherrimaklaasi)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight

pulcherrimaklaasi is (most likely) Homoeomma sp. "Peru II/Blue" and we already ruled this one out. But you are very close.
So go ahead, unlimited guesses for all of you guys


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> pulcherrimaklaasi is (most likely) Homoeomma sp. "Peru II/Blue" and we already ruled this one out. But you are very close.
> So go ahead, unlimited guesses for all of you guys


Is it? The pulcherrimaklaasi I was thinking as sp. blue different from what I have kept and have seen labelled elsewhere as peru 2 

Euathlus truculentus?


----------



## AracKnight

Well, the actual pulcherrimaklaasi is a completely different thing. What was sold in the hobby (at least in Europe) under that name, is an overall blue spider, that is most likely conspecific with Homoeomma sp. Blue and is no Euathlus sp. for sure.

But the adult male on my picture belongs to Euathlus sp. "Blue" or "Blue Femur". And yes, it might be Euathlus truculentus. So: you're up @KezyGLA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight

@KezyGLA I know it's almost Christmas and we all are in hurry to get things set up, but maybe you'll find a minute to provide us another image we can waste our time on, to avoid social interaction with too many relatives

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Sorry guys. Again no alerts. Even with the tag. Will post photo within the hour.


----------



## KezyGLA

Infact might aswell do it just now. 

Here goes -


----------



## AracKnight

Pterinochilus murinus?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Pterinochilus murinus?


Nope


----------



## Andrea82

KezyGLA said:


> Infact might aswell do it just now.
> 
> Here goes -
> View attachment 260889


Harpactira lightfooti?


----------



## AracKnight

@KezyGLA 

Harpactira atra?


----------



## KezyGLA

Andrea82 said:


> Harpactira lightfooti?


Nope



AracKnight said:


> @KezyGLA
> 
> Harpactira atra?


Nope


----------



## Mjb30

Harpactira pulchripes?


----------



## KezyGLA

Mjb30 said:


> Harpactira pulchripes?


Close but nope


----------



## Mjb30

Not sure if a second guess is permitted but.... Harpactira guttata?


----------



## KezyGLA

Mjb30 said:


> Not sure if a second guess is permitted but.... Harpactira guttata?


You are allowed three guesses. Its not guttata


----------



## Mjb30

KezyGLA said:


> You are allowed three guesses. Its not guttata


Third and final guess... H.marksi?


----------



## KezyGLA

Mjb30 said:


> Third and final guess... H.marksi?


No sorry


----------



## CosmicMango

Grammostola pulchripes? Pulchra?


----------



## KezyGLA

CosmicMango said:


> Grammostola pulchripes? Pulchra?


Neither sorry. @Mjb30 was the closest so far.


----------



## Mjb30

KezyGLA said:


> Neither sorry. @Mjb30 was the closest so far.


I hope someone gets it soon, I want to know!


----------



## McSP1D8R

KezyGLA said:


> Neither sorry. @Mjb30 was the closest so far.


Harpactira cafreriana?


----------



## KezyGLA

McSP1D8R said:


> Harpactira cafreriana?


Nope

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## McSP1D8R

Harpactira hamiltoni?


----------



## CosmicMango

Harpactira namaquensis_?_


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Harpactira _sp..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

McSP1D8R said:


> Harpactira hamiltoni?


Nope. 



CosmicMango said:


> Harpactira namaquensis_?_


Nope. 



dangerforceidle said:


> _Harpactira _sp..


I think we have established this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

_H. baviana_?


----------



## KezyGLA

dangerforceidle said:


> _H. baviana_?


Nope


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Harpactira gigas_?


----------



## KezyGLA

dangerforceidle said:


> _Harpactira gigas_?


Nope


----------



## AracKnight

Harpactira tigrina

My last try


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Harpactira tigrina
> 
> My last try


Nope


----------



## boina

H. curvipes
H. curator

or did anyone guess those already?


----------



## boina

Harpactira sp. Swellendam!!

(I looked through the ads for Harpactira and now I want a chrysogaster...)


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> H. curvipes
> H. curator
> 
> or did anyone guess those already?


I dont think so, but its neither 



boina said:


> Harpactira sp. Swellendam!!


Its not that one either sorry. 

Might aswell make it unlimited guesses for everyone seeing as this one proving difficult.


----------



## dangerforceidle

I think the only ones in the list on Wikipedia that haven't been guessed (unless I mistyped my in-page search) are _H. dictator_, _H. lineata_, and _H. lyrata_.


----------



## sdsnybny

Harpactira sp. 'danielskuil', Harpactira sp. 'graaff', Harpactira sp ‘golden black’


----------



## Mjb30

KezyGLA said:


> Might aswell make it unlimited guesses for everyone seeing as this one proving difficult.


I’m going for H.hamiltoni in that case!


----------



## KezyGLA

dangerforceidle said:


> I think the only ones in the list on Wikipedia that haven't been guessed (unless I mistyped my in-page search) are _H. dictator_, _H. lineata_, and _H. lyrata_.


Nope, no and no, sorry. 



sdsnybny said:


> Harpactira sp. 'danielskuil', Harpactira sp. 'graaff', Harpactira sp ‘golden black’


Bingo! 



Mjb30 said:


> I’m going for H.hamiltoni in that case!


Sorry MJ. Think that one was said prior too. 

@sdsnybny got it. It was Harpactira sp. danielskuil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

KezyGLA said:


> It was Harpactira sp. danielskuil


Hey now, this is the second time you've used this species in this thread.  _And_ it was @sdsnybny who got it right both times.  I smell conspiracy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

He likes to wait until there are only few possibilities left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Thrixopelma cyaneolum


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> Thrixopelma cyaneolum


Yes, very pretty T

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Ooooooook here goes




* It has adult colors


----------



## Mjb30

Grammostola pulchra?


----------



## boina

Nah, not pulchra - too much webbing, too moist looking.

Maybe another Harpactira, like H. atra


----------



## McSP1D8R

Chaetopelma olivaceum?


----------



## KezyGLA

Mjb30 said:


> Grammostola pulchra?





boina said:


> Nah, not pulchra - too much webbing, too moist looking.
> 
> Maybe another Harpactira, like H. atra





McSP1D8R said:


> Chaetopelma olivaceum?


None of the above


----------



## OhGeezRick

Harpactira baviana
?...


----------



## KezyGLA

OhGeezRick said:


> Harpactira baviana
> ?...


Nope


----------



## KezyGLA

Not this genus again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## McSP1D8R

KezyGLA said:


> None of the above


Damn I've been out of the game too long, need to polish up on my IDs again..


----------



## CosmicMango

Aphonopelma johnnycashi?
this is my favorite name for a spider ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

P. lugardi


----------



## boina

P. murinus DCF


----------



## KezyGLA

CosmicMango said:


> Aphonopelma johnnycashi?
> this is my favorite name for a spider ever





sdsnybny said:


> P. lugardi





boina said:


> P. murinus DCF


None of the above


----------



## AracKnight

Brachypelma schroederi?


----------



## Venom1080

H gutatta


----------



## Mjb30

Haplopelma minax


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> Brachypelma schroederi?





Venom1080 said:


> H gutatta


Nope & nope



Mjb30 said:


> Haplopelma minax


Nope. But it is Asian


----------



## boina

Phormingochilus carpenteri


----------



## Mjb30

Cyriopagopus hainanus


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Phormingochilus carpenteri





Mjb30 said:


> Cyriopagopus hainanus


Nope and nope


----------



## McSP1D8R

Chilobrachys sp. of some description?


----------



## KezyGLA

McSP1D8R said:


> Chilobrachys sp. of some description?


Maybe


----------



## McSP1D8R

KezyGLA said:


> Maybe


Hmmm...Chilobrachys sp. Black Satan?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

McSP1D8R said:


> Hmmm...Chilobrachys sp. Black Satan?


Bingo . You're up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## McSP1D8R

KezyGLA said:


> Bingo . You're up


Sweet! :-D Im only getting back in the game I wouldn't have anything uncommon enough to start a guessing game lol..


----------



## Venom1080

Sp back Satan = fomusus now I believe.


----------



## sdsnybny

McSP1D8R said:


> Sweet! :-D Im only getting back in the game I wouldn't have anything uncommon enough to start a guessing game lol..


As long as its a pic of your T, post away.


----------



## McSP1D8R

Ok here goes


----------



## Venom1080

P cancerides.


----------



## McSP1D8R

Venom1080 said:


> P cancerides.


Well that lasted long haha :-D

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080

All good. Next. 

Instagram followers aren't allowed to guess.


----------



## McSP1D8R

Hmm not too good with Pokie IDs, especially from this angle lol..
Poecilotheria formosa?


----------



## Mjb30

Poecilotheria regalis?


----------



## Venom1080

Nope


----------



## Tia B

Poecilotheria fasciata?


----------



## BC1579

P.......subfusca?


----------



## khalil

p.ornata?


----------



## Mjb30

P.striata?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## khalil

man , i imagine venom saying "i have it labeled as p.metallica, who are you to say it's not ?" 
jk ^^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> View attachment 261940
> 
> All good. Next.
> 
> Instagram followers aren't allowed to guess.


Meh.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080

@Mjb30  yep, stirata. 


@KezyGLA  cuz y'all already know


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> @Mjb30  yep, stirata.
> 
> 
> @KezyGLA  cuz y'all already know


I dont. But my insta is free game when I play. Ya spoil sport.


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> I dont. But my insta is free game when I play. Ya spoil sport.


I agree, nothing in the rules indicate any type or research restrictions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Oh yes, top tier detective work clicking on the link in my signature. 

I do agree, but things like that are what keep me away from this thread.


----------



## Mjb30

Here we go....


----------



## KezyGLA

Mjb30 said:


> Here we go....


Brachypelma albopilosum
Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Mjb30

KezyGLA said:


> Brachypelma albopilosum


DING! You’re up!


----------



## KezyGLA




----------



## Mjb30

Lasiodora difficilis?


----------



## KezyGLA

Mjb30 said:


> Lasiodora difficilis?


Nope


----------



## McSP1D8R

Euathlus sp.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82

KezyGLA said:


> View attachment 262005


Lasiodorides striatipes?


----------



## Mjb30

Lasiodora klugi?


----------



## AracKnight

@KezyGLA 
Euathlus condorito, Euathlus sp. Crema, Euathlus sp. Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Sarkhan42 said:


> This is such a brilliant idea I'm 100% in for this. I bet we could turn this into a mega thread


The greatest psychic who ever lived, ladies and gentlemen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

Dennis Nedry said:


> The greatest psychic who ever lived, ladies and gentlemen


Thank you thank you, I accept tips and read palms on Wednesday’s

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mjb30

Sarkhan42 said:


> Thank you thank you, I accept tips and read palms on Wednesday’s


Do we need to cross your palm with slings?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

Mjb30 said:


> Do we need to cross your palm with slings?


What else would you tip me with?!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Mjb30

Sarkhan42 said:


> What else would you tip me with?!


Erm.... I’ll stick with slings I think!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CEC

AracKnight said:


> @KezyGLA
> Euathlus condorito, Euathlus sp. Crema, Euathlus sp. Silver


I also guess it's what Vlad is labeling _Euathlus_ sp. Crema now, although I'm still not convinced it's a _Euathlus_ sp. with those dual urticating patches which is indicative of _Phrixothrichus_. It's one of the main differences between the two genera.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AracKnight

CEC said:


> I also guess it's what Vlad is labeling _Euathlus_ sp. Crema now, although I'm still not convinced it's a _Euathlus_ sp. with those dual urticating patches which is indicative of _Phrixothrichus_. It's one of the main differences between the two genera.


Well, wouldn't be the first falsely identified Euathlus sp. 
Guess it's fair, if u consider how many 'Phrixotrichus scrofa' are out there lacking lateral patches of urticating hairs...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mjb30

Hey @KezyGLA are you going to put us out of our misery and tell us?


----------



## KezyGLA

AracKnight said:


> @KezyGLA
> Euathlus condorito, Euathlus sp. Crema, Euathlus sp. Silver


Euathlus sp. crema. You are up. 

Sorry guys, yet again no alerts for this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

CEC said:


> I also guess it's what Vlad is labeling _Euathlus_ sp. Crema now, although I'm still not convinced it's a _Euathlus_ sp. with those dual urticating patches which is indicative of _Phrixothrichus_. It's one of the main differences between the two genera.


Yeah, I immediately thought Phrixotrichus as well for the same reason. I stopped playing this game because a correct ID (or more correct) to genus or species is considered a wrong answer because some sellers/ dealers can't or won't follow a published key.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

I relabelled it from Phrixotrichus to Euathlus because many Chilean hobbyists and even a couple arachnologists said it was Euathlus sp. crema (costera). 

I took into account about the setae of Phrix but they still said it was Euathlus. That genus is the muddiest for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

@AracKnight


----------



## AracKnight

A free one since I'm running out of 'interesting' ones:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mjb30

AracKnight said:


> A free one since I'm running out of 'interesting' ones:


Brachypelma hamorii?


----------



## KezyGLA

Brachypelma auratum


----------



## AracKnight

KezyGLA said:


> Brachypelma auratum


Correct


----------



## KezyGLA

Yey 

Here ya go ..


----------



## Venom1080

H pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> H pulchripes


Nope


----------



## Juniorispissed

M. Balfouri?


----------



## KezyGLA

Juniorispissed said:


> M. Balfouri?


Nope


----------



## JohnR

Ideothele mira?


----------



## KezyGLA

JohnR said:


> Ideothele mira?


Nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

A. ezendami, P. murinus


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> A. ezendami


Nope. 

Just realised I used this species here recently


----------



## dragonfire1577

I edited my post to add another guess too.


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> I edited my post to add another guess too.


Not P. murinus


----------



## Mjb30

Harpactira sp. “Marksi”?


----------



## Ztesch

Harpactira guttata


----------



## KezyGLA

Mjb30 said:


> Harpactira sp. “Marksi”?





Ztesch said:


> Harpactira guttata


Double nope


----------



## Ztesch

Chilobrachys Sp. Cambodian Blue


----------



## KezyGLA

Ztesch said:


> Chilobrachys Sp. Cambodian Blue


Nope


----------



## Ztesch

This is hard lol


----------



## CEC

_Harpactira_ sp. danielskuil


----------



## KezyGLA

CEC said:


> _Harpactira_ sp. danielskuil


Yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CEC

Hint : NW arboreal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ztesch

Psalmopoues cambridgei


----------



## cold blood

irminia


----------



## CEC

Ztesch said:


> Psalmopoues cambridgei





cold blood said:


> irminia


Neither but very warm.


----------



## Ztesch

Reduncus


----------



## cold blood

pulcher


----------



## CEC

Ztesch said:


> Reduncus





cold blood said:


> pulcher


Still warm but not correct.


----------



## cold blood

langenbucheri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

if its victorii I want one....


----------



## CEC

cold blood said:


> langenbucheri


Correct



cold blood said:


> if its victorii I want one....


Not victori, hard to breed when you only have an immature. At least victori as of now are easier to obtain, so you got that goin for ya.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood




----------



## KezyGLA

Psalmopoeus langenbucheri


----------



## KezyGLA

Damn. Way too late ahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

cold blood said:


> View attachment 264383


Omothymus schioedtei


----------



## Ztesch

Avicularia minatrix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

KezyGLA said:


> Omothymus schioedtei


no


Ztesch said:


> Avicularia minatrix


no


----------



## sdsnybny

L. violaceopes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> L. violaceopes


correct


----------



## sdsnybny

Shouldn't be to hard....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

A. francki 
A. pissi


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> A. francki
> A. pissi


Correct a young female A. francki


----------



## KezyGLA




----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> View attachment 264395


Haha... Any hints der buddy? 

_Pterinopelma sazimai _is my first shot in the dark.


----------



## cold blood

CEC said:


> _sazimai _is my first shot in the dark.


In the dark...well put.  kezy, want to use a flash...or a flashlight at least....lol.

I will guess LP or P. cancerides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

KezyGLA said:


> View attachment 264395


??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

CEC said:


> Haha... Any hints der buddy?
> 
> _Pterinopelma sazimai _is my first shot in the dark.


Nope



cold blood said:


> In the dark...well put.  kezy, want to use a flash...or a flashlight at least....lol.
> 
> I will guess LP or P. cancerides.


Not LP. 

P. cancerides is close but nope. 



CEC said:


> ??


I haveyogive my apologies for the delay yet again. This thread seems to be the only one I don't receive alerts for. Even when tagged and quoted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

lets keep this alive lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Phormictopus sp blue? @KezyGLA


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> Phormictopus sp blue? @KezyGLA


No. Still close though.


----------



## dragonfire1577

KezyGLA said:


> No. Still close though.


sp. green


----------



## Ztesch

Phormictopus atrichomatus


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> sp. green


Closest guess so far 



Ztesch said:


> Phormictopus atrichomatus


Nope


----------



## Ztesch

Phormictopus sp. green femur

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Ztesch said:


> Phormictopus sp. green femur


Very close. Still not correct though. That means there is only one more green Phormic it may be


----------



## Ztesch

Phromictopus sp. Full green


----------



## KezyGLA

Ztesch said:


> Phromictopus sp. Full green


Mentioned before. Only one left


----------



## dragonfire1577

KezyGLA said:


> Mentioned before. Only one left


Gold carapace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

Oh I though sp. Green and full green were different variations.  Ok I think its Phormictopus sp. Green with gold carapace


----------



## KezyGLA

dragonfire1577 said:


> Gold carapace


You got it


Ztesch said:


> Oh I though so. Green and full green were different variations.  Ok I think its Phormictopus sp. Green with gold carapace


I thought sp. green and full green where the same. I have yet to see an sp. green that wasnt "full green"


----------



## dragonfire1577

KezyGLA said:


> You got it


Cool I will post my photo later tonight.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Here this one will be easy


----------



## Ztesch

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## Venom1080

Vagans


----------



## cold blood

One word...lighting

I will guess H. mac

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82

B.hamorii?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Being I picked the most vague photo I have I'll at least say it's none of those and it's a new world species.


----------



## DanBsTs

A. hentzi?


----------



## mconnachan

dragonfire1577 said:


> Being I picked the most vague photo I have I'll at least say it's none of those and it's a new world species.


L. parahybana?


----------



## dragonfire1577

MrButton said:


> A. hentzi?


Closest yet


----------



## DanBsTs

dragonfire1577 said:


> Closest yet


A. chalcodes?


----------



## mconnachan

A. chalcodes


----------



## Andrea82

A.seemanni ?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Andrea82 said:


> A.seemanni ?


Correct


----------



## Andrea82

dragonfire1577 said:


> Correct


Yay! First time winner


----------



## Misty Day

B.albopilosum?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

Misty Day said:


> B.albopilosum?


Nope.


----------



## DanBsTs

C. versicolor?


----------



## Venom1080

Lasiodora parahybana, difficilus, klugi.


----------



## Andrea82

MrButton said:


> C. versicolor?





Venom1080 said:


> Lasiodora parahybana, difficilus, klugi.


Nope and nope

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

G.iherengi

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Andrea82

@Venom1080 a dislike? Because you guessed wrong and i said nope? Really?
Edit: much better with the lollipop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82

Nightstalker47 said:


> G.iherengi


Correct, lol. You probably checked my inverts list


----------



## Nightstalker47

Andrea82 said:


> Correct, lol. You probably checked my inverts list


Maybe I did maybe I didn't...but seriously those fluffy legs and carapace were the giveaway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

Nightstalker47 said:


> Maybe I did maybe I didn't...but seriously those fluffy legs and carapace were the giveaway.


Definitely. Very leggy species as well, compared to other Grammostola.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Venom1080

Male Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## Nightstalker47

Venom1080 said:


> Male Lampropelma violaceopes


Good eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Great species. Hope to get a girl out of my trio.


----------



## Nightstalker47

Venom1080 said:


> Great species. Hope to get a girl out of my trio.
> 
> View attachment 269064


Lasiodora difficilis 

parahybana maybe


----------



## Venom1080

Nightstalker47 said:


> Lasiodora difficilis
> 
> parahybana maybe


Nope


----------



## Nightstalker47

Last guess P.cancerides

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA

@Venom1080


----------



## Venom1080

Nightstalker47 said:


> Last guess P.cancerides


Correct. 

@KezyGLA  I accept responsibility. But you really should have told me alot earlier.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47




----------



## dragonfire1577

Acheta domesticus  @Nightstalker47

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

E. camp
N. carapoensis


----------



## Nightstalker47

KezyGLA said:


> E. camp
> N. carapoensis


Nope.


----------



## sdsnybny

T. blondie, Phormictopus sp?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Phormictopus sp. blue


----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> T. blondie, Phormictopus sp?





dragonfire1577 said:


> Phormictopus sp. blue


None of the above.


----------



## Venom1080

T ockerti


----------



## Nightstalker47

Venom1080 said:


> T ockerti


No. Ill give you guys a clue and say that the correct genus has not yet been mentioned.


----------



## Venom1080

Nhandu carapoensis


----------



## Nightstalker47

Venom1080 said:


> Nhandu carapoensis


As I mentioned above, its none of the previously guessed genera.


----------



## Venom1080

Nightstalker47 said:


> As I mentioned above, its none of the previously guessed genera.


Ah, didn't see it.


----------



## AracKnight

Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati"?


----------



## Nightstalker47

AracKnight said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati"?


Nope. 

Nobody has even come close as of now lol.


----------



## AracKnight

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus?


----------



## Nightstalker47

AracKnight said:


> Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus?


Nope.

Its a NW terrestrial...that should narrow it down for you guys.


----------



## Tryinhardbutstillfailin

That one is tough...

B. albopilosum

Perhaps? lol


----------



## Nightstalker47

Tryinhardbutstillfailin said:


> That one is tough...
> 
> B. albopilosum
> 
> Perhaps? lol


Nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight

Sericopelma generalum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

AracKnight said:


> Sericopelma generalum


Nope.


----------



## Tryinhardbutstillfailin

Grammostola porteri


----------



## SnappyMantid

Cool! Can I join in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Tryinhardbutstillfailin said:


> Grammostola porteri


Nope, your trying hard but still failing.


SnappyMantid said:


> Cool! Can I join in?


Absolutely not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Lasiodora parahybana?
difficilis
klugi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SnappyMantid

Nightstalker47 said:


> Nope, your trying hard but still failing.
> 
> Absolutely not.


 Ooooh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## volcanopele

Grammostola pulchra?


----------



## Tryinhardbutstillfailin

volcanopele said:


> Grammostola pulchra?


I will be so annoyed if it's a pulchra i definitely thought of that before anything else and was like nah


----------



## Mjb30

_Aphonopelma seemanni_?
_Grammostola pulchripes_?


----------



## Vinny2915

Grammostola iheringi
Brachypelma vagans
Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## Nightstalker47

z32upgrader said:


> Lasiodora parahybana?
> difficilis
> klugi





volcanopele said:


> Grammostola pulchra?





Mjb30 said:


> _Aphonopelma seemanni_?
> _Grammostola pulchripes_?





Vinny2915 said:


> Grammostola iheringi
> Brachypelma vagans
> Lasiodorides striatus


All wrong.


----------



## Tryinhardbutstillfailin

Nightstalker47 said:


> All wrong.


Acanthoscurria paulensis?
Grammostola rosea?

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Tryinhardbutstillfailin said:


> Acanthoscurria paulensis?
> Grammostola rosea?
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

Anyone guess the genus?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

Venom1080 said:


> Anyone guess the genus?


Not yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mjb30

_Theraphosa stirmi_?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Mjb30 said:


> _Theraphosa stirmi_?


Nope.


----------



## AracKnight

Phormictopus atrichomatus
Catumiri argentinense
Cyrtopholis cursor


----------



## Nightstalker47

Nope.

How many pages of guesses are we at now? And still the genus goes unmentioned.

Its a large NW terrestrial species...your getting closer with the phormic.


----------



## sdsnybny

Nightstalker47 said:


> Nope.
> 
> How many pages of guesses are we at now? And still the genus goes unmentioned.
> 
> Its a large NW terrestrial species...your getting closer with the phormic.


Every browser will display # of pages differently gotta go by post count  #5088-5125
Pamphobeteus sp Machala, Pamphobeteus platyomma, Pamphobeteus antinous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight

Acanthoscurria antillensis?


----------



## Nightstalker47

AracKnight said:


> Acanthoscurria antillensis?


Nope.


sdsnybny said:


> Every browser will display # of pages differently gotta go by post count  #5088-5125
> Pamphobeteus sp Machala, Pamphobeteus platyomma, Pamphobeteus antinous


There we go, very close...not one of those species though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mjb30

Nightstalker47 said:


> Nope.
> 
> There we go, very close...not one of those species though.


_Pamphobeteus nigricolor_?

Although that is my fourth guess so feel free to ignore!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Mjb30 said:


> _Pamphobeteus nigricolor_?
> 
> Although that is my fourth guess so feel free to ignore!


All good, I haven't been keeping track anyway...and nope.


----------



## Fincloser

Pamphobeteus nigricolor or Pamphobeteus Petersi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Fincloser said:


> Pamphobeteus nigricolor or Pamphobeteus Petersi


Neither.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Pamphobeteus sp. mascara


----------



## AracKnight

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus, sp. flammifera, sp. Santo Domingo


----------



## Nightstalker47

AracKnight said:


> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus, sp. flammifera, sp. Santo Domingo


All wrong.


----------



## AracKnight

sp. Platyomma, sp. Tigris, sp. Goliath


----------



## Nightstalker47

AracKnight said:


> sp. Platyomma, sp. Tigris, sp. Goliath


Nope.


----------



## AracKnight

vespertinus?


----------



## Nightstalker47

AracKnight said:


> vespertinus?


Nope.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Nightstalker47 said:


> Nope.


I just don't understand why you're being so mean about this.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nightstalker47

dangerforceidle said:


> I just don't understand why you're being so mean about this.


Im not though...you got it all wrong man.  Ill try to throw in more smileys lol.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mjb30

Is it a _Tarantulus hairyopolus?_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AracKnight

sp. Paisa, sp. Solaris?
I'm running out of Pamphobeteus species I know...


----------



## Nightstalker47

AracKnight said:


> sp. Paisa, sp. Solaris?
> I'm running out of Pamphobeteus species I know...


A for effort. But still wrong


----------



## sdsnybny

P. fortis, P. insignis, P sp santo domingo

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> P. fortis, P. insignis, P sp santo domingo


We have ourselves a winner! P.fortis, here's a better shot of the little guy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Coffee 1


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## AracKnight

Haplopelma albostriatum?


----------



## sdsnybny

AracKnight said:


> Haplopelma albostriatum?


No sir


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Cyriopagopus schmidti?


----------



## sdsnybny

Mirandarachnid said:


> Cyriopagopus schmidti?


No my dear try again


----------



## Mirandarachnid

sdsnybny said:


> No my dear try again


Shoot darn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> No my dear try again


Don't be so nice about it...your making me look bad. 

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Nightstalker47 said:


> Don't be so nice about it...your making me look bad.
> 
> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


Nope


----------



## Tia B

Encyocratella olivacea?


----------



## sdsnybny

Tia B said:


> Encyocratella olivacea?


Nada


----------



## DanBsTs

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 273727


harpactira cafreriana?


----------



## sdsnybny

MrButton said:


> harpactira cafreriana?


Nope not H. cafreriana


----------



## Razzledazzy

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 273727


Neoholothele incei?


----------



## z32upgrader

P. lugardi?
I. mira?


----------



## AracKnight

Ornithoctonus costalis (silver grey)?


----------



## sdsnybny

Razzledazzy said:


> Neoholothele incei?


Nope



z32upgrader said:


> P. lugardi?
> I. mira?


Wrong continent



AracKnight said:


> Ornithoctonus costalis (silver grey)?


Nope


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus lividus?


----------



## sdsnybny

No Sir, not C. lividus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Darn! Wrong again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

The genus is Cyriopagopus


----------



## AracKnight

Real Cyriopagopus or false flagged Haplopelma?


----------



## sdsnybny

AracKnight said:


> Real  Cyriopagopus or false flagged Haplopelma?


Acording to the WSC its Cyriopagopus


----------



## AracKnight

Haplopelma minax
(I won't call it Cyriopagopus  )


----------



## sdsnybny

AracKnight said:


> Haplopelma minax
> (I won't call it Cyriopagopus  )


wrong either way you call it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Derp

Cyriopagopus hainanus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Death Derp said:


> Cyriopagopus hainanus?


Correct, you're up. In case this is your first time it must be pics of your T's not internet pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Derp

Good Luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cas S

Is it new world?

Brachypelma hamorii?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Death Derp said:


> View attachment 273976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck


LP.


----------



## Death Derp

Nightstalker47 said:


> LP.


Nope


Cas S said:


> Brachypelma hamorii?


Nope


Cas S said:


> Is it new world?


Yes


----------



## Nightstalker47

Death Derp said:


> Nope
> 
> Nope
> 
> Yes


Just so you know man, there was a sling rule...as smaller terrestrial slings are pretty much impossible to differentiate lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Death Derp

oh


----------



## Nightstalker47

Death Derp said:


> oh


Its all good though, maybe someone here will be sharp enough to figure it out.


----------



## Cas S

what genus is it?


----------



## Death Derp

It will be too obvious if i tell you but it is a begginner


----------



## Cas S

aphonpelma chalcodes or seemani

grammostola rosea, pulchripes, or pulchra


----------



## Death Derp

correct, it's aphonopelma chalcodes. your turn


----------



## Cas S

ok, mines super obvious. its my only T aswell. Im not at home right now though. but ill get a picture up tonight. ill do a close up of it so its not so easy


----------



## Cas S

Someone can go before me I guess


----------



## dangerforceidle

Cas S said:


> Someone can go before me I guess


We can wait.


----------



## Cas S

ok thanks.


----------



## sdsnybny

Nightstalker47 said:


> Just so you know man, there was a sling rule...as smaller terrestrial slings are pretty much impossible to differentiate lol.


@Nightstalker47  I dont recall this rule?? please link/quote the post.


----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> @Nightstalker47  I dont recall this rule?? please link/quote the post.


Pretty sure I saw it somewhere in this thread...and no thanks man. I don't feel like surfing through two hundred pages just to prove it to you.


----------



## Cas S

Nightstalker47 said:


> Pretty sure I saw it somewhere in this thread...and no thanks man. I don't feel like surfing through two hundred pages just to prove it to you.


maybe there should be a new rule for this. I think that if you post a generic brown sling, you have to give a genus name and location in the wild

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

sdsnybny said:


> @Nightstalker47  I dont recall this rule?? please link/quote the post.


As the creator of the thread I never said no slings in the first post which contains the rules, even the first photo was a sling!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

I never said it was supposed to be easy, I've posted blurry ventral shots before haha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cas S

Okay, here's mine. It' blurry on purpose


----------



## Mjb30

_Cromatopelma cyanopubescens_?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Cas S

Mjb30 said:


> _Cromatopelma cyanopubescens_?


yes lol


----------



## Mjb30




----------



## AracKnight

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Greasylake

P. Irminia


----------



## Mjb30

Greasylake said:


> P. Irminia


Nope



AracKnight said:


> Psalmopoeus cambridgei


Yep! I thought it was a bit easy but it was all I had to hand! The next won't be as easy, mark my words!


----------



## AracKnight

Shouldn't be neither too easy nor too hard:


----------



## Cas S

G pulchra?


----------



## sdsnybny

Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina


----------



## Cas S

sdsnybny said:


> Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina


oh god how I want a pair XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

@AracKnight


----------



## AracKnight

Cas S said:


> G pulchra?


Nope



sdsnybny said:


> Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina


Not that one either


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lyrognathus robustus?


----------



## AracKnight

dragonfire1577 said:


> Lyrognathus robustus?


No


----------



## Cas S

cant be a haplopelma minax can it? what about lyrognathus giannisposatoi?


----------



## boina

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## dragonfire1577

Theraphosinae sp. "Pacifican Nicaragua"


----------



## AracKnight

Cas S said:


> cant be a haplopelma minax can it? what about lyrognathus giannisposatoi?


No it can't be


boina said:


> Vitalius paranaensis


Nope


dragonfire1577 said:


> Theraphosinae sp. "Pacifican Nicaragua"


Or also known as 'Brachypelma fossorium', you got it


----------



## dragonfire1577

Here you go


----------



## Razzledazzy

dragonfire1577 said:


> View attachment 274464
> 
> Here you go


pamphobeteus sp. machala?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Razzledazzy said:


> pamphobeteus sp. machala?


No


----------



## Greasylake

Pamphobeteus Insignis


----------



## Cas S

pamphobeteus sp platyomma?

there all so hard to tell apart lol


----------



## Vinny2915

Pamphobeteus sp. South Ecuador 
Pamphobeteus nigricolor


----------



## dragonfire1577

None so far


----------



## Mirandarachnid

dragonfire1577 said:


> View attachment 274464
> 
> Here you go


Pamphobeteus sp. costa?
Pamphobeteus sp. esmeraldas?


----------



## dragonfire1577

None yet, keep guessing!


----------



## Cas S

pamphobeteus sp duran


----------



## Cas S

Pamphobeteus petersi

Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador

Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador II

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Cas S said:


> Pamphobeteus petersi
> 
> Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador
> 
> Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador II


When you change the color of your text it displays differently on the 3 different styles you can choose from the drop down menu "Pick a style" in the bottom left corner of the page. I display "Rainforest" which has a dark green/charcoal background making what you typed invisible.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Cas S said:


> Pamphobeteus petersi
> 
> Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador
> 
> Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador II


close but nobody has gotten it yet!


----------



## Cas S

Pamphobeteus sp. South Ecuador type II


----------



## dragonfire1577

Cas S said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. South Ecuador type II


no, you already used over your three guesses too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

How jealous should I be?

Pamphopeteus sp. solaris?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cas S

Mirandarachnid said:


> How jealous should I be?
> 
> Pamphopeteus sp. solaris?


no the solaris slings don't have that characteristic Christmas tree pattern


----------



## dragonfire1577

Mirandarachnid said:


> How jealous should I be?
> 
> Pamphopeteus sp. solaris?


Well not solaris but I will say the species I posted is the prettiest Pampho in my opinion.


----------



## AracKnight

So far we had:
Machala
Insignis
Platyomma
South Ecuador
South Ecuador II
nigricolor
Costa
Esmeraldas
Duran
petersi
Ecuador
Ecuador II
Solaris

I add another 3:

hexa
fortis
vespertinus


----------



## dragonfire1577

AracKnight said:


> So far we had:
> Machala
> Insignis
> Platyomma
> South Ecuador
> South Ecuador II
> nigricolor
> Costa
> Esmeraldas
> Duran
> petersi
> Ecuador
> Ecuador II
> Solaris
> 
> I add another 3:
> 
> hexa
> fortis
> vespertinus


Still none of the above


----------



## Greasylake

Are we at least in the right genus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Greasylake said:


> Are we at least in the right genus


yes sir


----------



## Lekage

Antinous


----------



## Greasylake

P. Crassifemur
P. Ultramarinus


----------



## dragonfire1577

I didn't expect this to be this hard lol


----------



## Nightstalker47

dragonfire1577 said:


> I didn't expect this to be this hard lol


Pamphobeteus sp. mascara


----------



## Cas S

someone get a lost of all pamphos and just copy paste here


----------



## dragonfire1577

Nightstalker47 said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. mascara


Finally! Your turn


----------



## Nightstalker47




----------



## dangerforceidle

_Lampropelma _sp. Borneo Black


----------



## Cas S

chilobrachys sp electric blue


----------



## Nightstalker47

dangerforceidle said:


> _Lampropelma _sp. Borneo Black





Cas S said:


> chilobrachys sp electric blue


Neither.


----------



## Cas S

cyriopagupus sp. hati hati


----------



## Greasylake

Xenesthis sp. Columbia blue


----------



## Cas S

Phormingochilus carpenteri


----------



## Nightstalker47

Cas S said:


> cyriopagupus sp. hati hati





Greasylake said:


> Xenesthis sp. Columbia blue





Cas S said:


> Phormingochilus carpenteri


All wrong.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_L. nigerrimum_?


----------



## Greasylake

Phormingochilus Everetti

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

Greasylake said:


> Phormingochilus Everetti


Your up.


----------



## Sicarius1

I really need to step up my scientific name vocab. Can we use common names too?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Sicarius1 said:


> I really need to step up my scientific name vocab. Can we use common names too?


Common names would make things much more difficult lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greasylake

Alright here ya'll go.


----------



## Jerry

*chilobrachys paviei*
*Haplocosmia himalayana 

*


----------



## Greasylake

Jerry said:


> *chilobrachys paviei*
> *Haplocosmia himalayana*


Nope


----------



## Nightstalker47

Greasylake said:


> Alright here ya'll go.


Chilobrachys huahini
fimbriatus


----------



## Greasylake

Nightstalker47 said:


> Chilobrachys huahini
> fimbriatus


Fimbriatus is correct


----------



## Nightstalker47




----------



## cold blood

C. schioedtei

L. nigerrium

borneo black??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

cold blood said:


> C. schioedtei
> 
> L. nigerrium
> 
> borneo black??


Your getting to know me pretty well, huh?  One and done.

Its an O.shiodtei.


----------



## cold blood




----------



## Cas S

ceratogrys marshali? darlingi?


----------



## cold blood

Cas S said:


> ceratogrys marshali? darlingi?


nope


----------



## Garth Vader

A ezendami perhaps?


----------



## Bizzarrini

Second the ezendami


----------



## Garth Vader

It is probably not fair that I guessed that!!!


----------



## Hardus nameous

Aphonopelma johnnycashi?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lampropelma sp black


----------



## Nightstalker47

Earth to @cold blood, I.mira.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## cold blood

Nightstalker47 said:


> Earth to @cold blood, I.mira.


thanks...not getting alerted here.

A. ezendami is correct


----------



## Garth Vader

cold blood said:


> thanks...not getting alerted here.
> 
> A. ezendami is correct


I got it!  But I feel like a cheated a bit.... since you sent me one of those babies and sent me that exact picture.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood

Garth Vader said:


> I got it!  But I feel like a cheated a bit.... since you sent me one of those babies and sent me that exact picture.


yes, probably cheating

Reactions: Cake 2


----------



## Garth Vader

cold blood said:


> yes, probably cheating


Okay.  Sorry, dude.  
I'll give the spider back then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

Garth Vader said:


> Okay.  Sorry, dude.
> I'll give the spider back then.


So you are up now for a pic my deary.


----------



## Garth Vader

cold blood said:


> So you are up now for a pic my deary.


----------



## cold blood

A. anax?


----------



## Garth Vader

cold blood said:


> A. anax?


Yep!  Freshly molted in this pic. Such a lovely T.  

Your turn again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood




----------



## sdsnybny

Augacephalus breyeri


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> Augacephalus breyeri


nope


----------



## dangerforceidle

_I. mira_?


----------



## Greasylake

dangerforceidle said:


> _I. mira_?


Man you just beat me to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

P. lugardi, P. murinus


----------



## cold blood

[


dangerforceidle said:


> _I. mira_?


correct


----------



## dangerforceidle




----------



## Death Derp

theraphosa blondi?


----------



## Death Derp

or T. Stirmi


----------



## dangerforceidle

Death Derp said:


> theraphosa blondi?





Death Derp said:


> or T. Stirmi


Not a _Theraphosa _species, no.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lampropelma sp. borneo black


----------



## dangerforceidle

dragonfire1577 said:


> Lampropelma sp. borneo black


Nope, but this is the correct continent.


----------



## sdsnybny

@dangerforceidle  
P. subfusca or Bara?


----------



## Nightstalker47

dangerforceidle said:


>


Nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

sdsnybny said:


> @dangerforceidle
> P. subfusca or Bara?


Much closer.


Nightstalker47 said:


> Nigerrimum


No, but I do want some _L. nigerrimum _slings.  I'm really enjoying the genus _Lampropelma_.


----------



## Nightstalker47

dangerforceidle said:


> Much closer.
> 
> No, but I do want some _L. nigerrimum _slings.  I'm really enjoying this genus.


phormingochilus carpenteri
ornicthoctoninae sp. Laos


----------



## dangerforceidle

Nightstalker47 said:


> phormingochilus carpenteri
> ornicthoctoninae sp. Laos


We need to head West or North West.  Across a body of water.


----------



## Nightstalker47

dangerforceidle said:


> We need to head West or North West.  Across a body of water.


Dont make it too easy for me.  

Just kidding, my three votes are up anyway.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Nightstalker47 said:


> Dont make it too easy for me.
> 
> Just kidding, my three votes are up anyway.


Well, @sdsnybny was very close, so I'm trying to guide away from some of the other SE Asian genera.


----------



## Venom1080

P everetti or sp Rufus?


----------



## dangerforceidle

Venom1080 said:


> P everetti or sp Rufus?


Nope, not _Phormingochilus_.

The genus is found in India, and it's a popular genus.  This species is not one of the top 3 most common.


----------



## sdsnybny

P. tigrinawesseli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

sdsnybny said:


> P. tigrinawesseli


Correct!


----------



## sdsnybny



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Stumped already??


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 277736


T. puriens


----------



## boina

Euathlus truculentus


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> T. puriens


Nope



boina said:


> Euathlus truculentus


Nada


----------



## dragonfire1577

Phormictopus sp. green


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Phormictopus sp. green


Not a Phormictopus sp


----------



## dragonfire1577

I tried

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 277736


Euathlus sp. condorito
Eauthlus sp. manicata


----------



## sdsnybny

Nightstalker47 said:


> Euathlus sp. condorito
> Eauthlus sp. manicata


Nope to both....wish I had these


----------



## sdsnybny

The same T as above but freshly molted.....who says there are no green Tarantulas!!
No flash, no editing, just point and shoot from my phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Euathlus sp green/green femur


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Euathlus sp green/green femur


No Sir, not Euathlus sp


----------



## dragonfire1577

Thrixopelma cajamarca


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Thrixopelma cajamarca


BINGO youre up


----------



## dragonfire1577

I swear I'm gonna go, just waiting on a spider I get today haha


----------



## dragonfire1577

Here ya go, I know it's easy but it's pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Xenesthis immanis 
Xenesthis sp. blue Colombia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Nightstalker47 said:


> Xenesthis immanis
> Xenesthis sp. blue Colombia


Yep Sp. blue


----------



## Nightstalker47




----------



## Beedrill

Aphonopelma chalcodes?
Edit: I just realized that I posted about a picture on the first page of this thread and there are 267 pages... so yeah, disregard my post.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia rufa


----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> Avicularia rufa


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

P everetti


----------



## Nightstalker47

Venom1080 said:


> P everetti


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

L violaceopes? C sp hatihati?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Venom1080 said:


> C sp hatihati?


Yep old pic, you're up.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080

Nice, wasn't sure if they could get that blue. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Gotta say I hate how people can just check your info to see exactly what you own. Props to you if you ain't a cheater like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Venom1080 said:


> Nice, wasn't sure if they could get that blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279310
> 
> Gotta say I hate how people can just check your info to see exactly what you own. Props to you if you ain't a cheater like that.


I don't list my inverts so no one can get me there, and yeah man...that defeats the purpose of the game. 

You know my collection pretty well though, and vice versa. That ones too easy for me, a diamond in the rough you could say...Ill let someone else guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Nightstalker47 said:


> I don't list my inverts so no one can get me there, and yeah man...that defeats the purpose of the game.
> 
> You know my collection pretty well though, and vice versa. That ones too easy for me, a diamond in the rough you could say...Ill let someone else guess.


But I like to list them.. lol 

Eh, not really. Maybe if you listed them 

Yep, any Canadian that guesses this wrong I'm blocking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Venom1080 said:


> But I like to list them.. lol
> 
> Eh, not really. Maybe if you listed them
> 
> Yep, any Canadian that guesses this wrong I'm blocking.


Well, it's on the ground, so... _Chilobrachys _sp. Vietnam Blue!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Tapinauchenius _sp_. _Union Island/Caribbean Diamond_


----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> Tapinauchenius _sp_. _Union Island/Caribbean Diamond_


Bet you had a real hard time with that one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

sdsnybny said:


> Tapinauchenius _sp_. _Union Island/Caribbean Diamond_


Yep.. I know you knew it without checking my page..


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> Yep.. I know you knew it without checking my page..


I got it straight away from your hint, but there isn't anything in the rules posted in the first couple of pages the restricts how you sleuth the answer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Yeah yeah, I know.. 

P murinus?


----------



## sdsnybny

Not P. murinus


----------



## MintyWood826

I have no idea... H. pulchripes?


----------



## sdsnybny

MintyWood826 said:


> I have no idea... H. pulchripes?


Nope not H. pulchripes


----------



## Lyrognathus

Ceratogyrus marshalli? The thicker front legs are what's confusing me. Maybe Augacephalus ezendami?


----------



## sdsnybny

Lyrognathus said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli? The thicker front legs are what's confusing me. Maybe Augacephalus ezendami?


C. marshalli sling at 2i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Derp

Brachypelma Albopilosum??


----------



## Death Derp

oh wait, someone already answered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

That's interesting. I don't think I've ever noticed them with thicker front legs before.


----------



## sdsnybny

LOL Super worm Death stalker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Derp

@Lyrognathus Do I have permission to use that photo? I have a few classmates that are arachnophobic that I want to send it to


----------



## Death Derp

P muticus?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Death Derp said:


> @Lyrognathus Do I have permission to use that photo? I have a few classmates that are arachnophobic that I want to send it to


Go ahead I guess  It's not a P. muticus, but I was debating on using a picture of my juvie!


----------



## Death Derp

P. Murinus TCF?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Death Derp said:


> P. Murinus TCF?


Nope!


----------



## Hardus nameous

Chilobrachys paviei?


----------



## Cas S

tarantulus brownus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

@Lyrognathus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

Nope! At this point I feel like I might as well just say it. Chilobrachys dyscolus "blue." Hardus should probably go next since he was the closest.


----------



## Hardus nameous




----------



## antinous

P. muticus?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Cas S

Therophosa stirmi, blondi, or H. gigas


----------



## antinous

Cas S said:


> Therophosa stirmi, blondi, or H. gigas


Def not a _Theraphosa_, could be a _Hysterocrates 
_
The wait begins until @Hardus nameous replies


----------



## z32upgrader

Definitely P. muticus


----------



## Hardus nameous

Sorry for the wait, busy at work.
@antinous got it, P. muticus


----------



## dangerforceidle

Hardus nameous said:


> Sorry for the wait, busy at work.
> @antinous got it, P. muticus


Alright, time to play "what's that Pampho."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antinous




----------



## Cas S

[QUOTE="antinous, post: 2874977, member: 114604"could be a _Hysterocrates 
_
The wait begins until @Hardus nameous replies[/QUOTE]
That Hercules one


----------



## Cas S

antinous said:


> View attachment 295072


Antinous?


----------



## Nightstalker47

antinous said:


> View attachment 295072


Phormictopus sp. blue
Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## antinous

Cas S said:


> Antinous?


Nope



Nightstalker47 said:


> Phormictopus sp. blue
> Phormictopus cancerides


Nope


----------



## Nightstalker47

antinous said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Nope


Phormictopus sp. green


----------



## antinous

Nightstalker47 said:


> Phormictopus sp. green


Close


----------



## Lyrognathus

Phormictopus cancerides?


----------



## antinous

Lyrognathus said:


> Phormictopus cancerides?


Nope


----------



## Mychajlo

antinous said:


> View attachment 295072


P. sp costa or P sp Cascada


----------



## antinous

Mychajlo said:


> P. sp costa or P sp Cascada


Nope


----------



## Nightstalker47

Mychajlo said:


> P. sp costa or P sp Cascada


Its not a pampho. 


antinous said:


> Close


Then it must be either Phormictopus sp. "full green" or sp. "green femur".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Nightstalker47 said:


> sp. "green femur".


Correct

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47




----------



## lostbrane

I wanna say C. vonwirthi even though I have like a really good feeling it's not, so yeah I'm just say it anyway.


----------



## Nightstalker47

lostbrane said:


> I wanna say C. vonwirthi even though I have like a really good feeling it's not, so yeah I'm just say it anyway.


Your instincts were correct, not vonwirthi.


----------



## Mychajlo

Nightstalker47 said:


> View attachment 295120


Cyriopagopus Hainanum or Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Mychajlo said:


> Cyriopagopus Hainanum or Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger?


Neither.


----------



## Lyrognathus

Lampropelma nigerrimum?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Lyrognathus said:


> Lampropelma nigerrimum?


Nope.


----------



## Mychajlo

Nightstalker47 said:


> View attachment 295120


Psalmopoeus Cambrigi?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Mychajlo said:


> Psalmopoeus Cambrigi?


Nope.


----------



## Cas S

Scheotdi? Phormingocholis sp. rufus? Everitii?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Cas S said:


> Scheotdi? Phormingocholis sp. rufus? Everitii?


None of the above.


----------



## Mychajlo

Nightstalker47 said:


> None of the above.


Am I allowed to ask if it’s fossorial or arboreal?
My last guess is either 
phormingochilus akcaya
Phormingochilus carpenteri


----------



## Nightstalker47

Mychajlo said:


> Am I allowed to ask if it’s fossorial or arboreal?
> My last guess is either
> phormingochilus akcaya
> Phormingochilus carpenteri


Neither, its an arboreal.


----------



## Mixed Dinner

Would have guessed P. cambridgei
How about Tapinauchenius sp. union island?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Mixed Dinner said:


> Would have guessed P. cambridgei
> How about Tapinauchenius sp. union island?


Nope.


----------



## arachnidgill

Tapinauchenius violaceus?


----------



## Nightstalker47

Brian Gilbert said:


> Tapinauchenius violaceus?


nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo

I’m out of my 3 guesses for this one so I hope someone guesses it, Hats off to you @Nightstalker47 for making this one a hard one lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Another picture of the same specimen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cas S

asain arboreal sp. grey

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Mychajlo

Cas S said:


> asain arboreal sp. grey


@Nightstalker47 i think @Cas S should get the point for that one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Cas S said:


> asain arboreal sp. grey


Very close.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Chilobrachys dyscolus _black?

*edit I don't think this is right after looking at the first image again. Just the "smoke" and "colour" being considered very close led me there.


----------



## Nightstalker47

dangerforceidle said:


> _Chilobrachys dyscolus _black?
> 
> *edit I don't think this is right after looking at the first image again. Just the "smoke" and "colour" being considered very close led me there.


Nope, I mentioned it was an arboreal earlier.  I love how hard this one turned out. Ill give you guys some more clues, its one of my current breeding projects, and the specimen is a mature male.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Nightstalker47 said:


> Nope, I mentioned it was an arboreal earlier.  I love how hard this one turned out. Ill give you guys some more clues, its one of my current breeding projects, and the specimen is a mature male.


That's right, you did mention he's arboreal.

_Omothymus schioedtei_?


----------



## Liquifin

Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati 
I'm pretty certain it is, I seen a former hobbyist who's my friend that had one.


----------



## Nightstalker47

dangerforceidle said:


> That's right, you did mention he's arboreal.
> 
> _Omothymus schioedtei_?


Nope.


Liquifin said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati
> I'm pretty certain it is, I seen a former hobbyist who's my friend that had one.


Nailed it, you're next.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Liquifin

Alright, here goes my "bad luck" genus. I'm pretty certain everyone got this.


----------



## Nightstalker47

regalis
vittata
formosa


----------



## Liquifin

Nightstalker47 said:


> regalis
> vittata
> formosa


Nope, but close


----------



## lostbrane

P. subfusca?


----------



## Liquifin

lostbrane said:


> P. subfusca?


nope


----------



## lostbrane

P. smithi?
P. fasciata?


----------



## Liquifin

lostbrane said:


> P. smithi?
> P. fasciata?


Nope, but closer


----------



## Lyrognathus

Hamunavilasumica
Striata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin

Lyrognathus said:


> *Striata*


*Correct!! *
You're next!!


----------



## Lyrognathus

.


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Lyrognathus said:


> .


Grammostola pulchripes?


----------



## Nightstalker47

_Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi_


----------



## Cas S

ephebopus uatuman, rufences? the stripes on the back legs have me thinking


----------



## Lyrognathus

Cas S said:


> ephebopus uatuman, rufences? the stripes on the back legs have me thinking


Yup! Rufescens!


----------



## Cas S

cool, i still only have my two gbbs, so someone can go for me lol


----------



## Mychajlo

I’ll go in place of @Cas S if that’s ok


----------



## Liquifin

Mychajlo said:


> I’ll go in place of @Cas S if that’s ok
> View attachment 295551


C. marshalli???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo

Liquifin said:


> C. marshalli???


You got it! You’re turn


----------



## Liquifin

Here's something easy


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Liquifin said:


> Here's something easy
> View attachment 295553


Brachypelma emilia


----------



## Liquifin

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Brachypelma emilia


*Correct!!! Your're next!!!*


----------



## dragonfire1577

Anyone interested can go next unless @Jmanbeing93 picks it up!


----------



## Jmanbeing93

What is this particular spider? ^

@dragonfire1577 Sorry for the wait, I forgot about the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

Jmanbeing93 said:


> What is this particular spider? ^


S. calceatum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Greasylake said:


> S. calceatum


Correct, your turn.


----------



## dragonfire1577

The thread has been revived, mwahaha. My creation will never die.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SavageCritter

Well, there's another species added to my wish list...


----------



## Greasylake

Here's the next one:


----------



## dragonfire1577

Pamphobeteus sp machala


----------



## Greasylake

dragonfire1577 said:


> Pamphobeteus sp machala


Yep


----------



## dragonfire1577

Yep, that machala looks just like mine used to.


----------



## BobBarley

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## dragonfire1577

BobBarley said:


> Aphonopelma hentzi


Yep


----------



## BobBarley




----------



## Ratmosphere

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 303156


_Phamphobeteus sp. _Santo Domingo Goliath?


----------



## BobBarley

Ratmosphere said:


> _Phamphobeteus sp. _Santo Domingo Goliath?


Yup lol


----------



## dragonfire1577

@Ratmosphere


----------



## Ratmosphere



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

G. pulchra?


----------



## Ratmosphere

Yes. :0


----------



## lostbrane

And here we go


----------



## arachnidgill

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Laos'?


----------



## lostbrane

Incorrect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

Cyriopagopus/Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lostbrane

@Lyrognathus you are correct!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

.


----------



## MikeC

Neoholothele incei?


----------



## Lyrognathus

MikeC said:


> Neoholothele incei?


Nope!


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> .


_Dolichothele exilis 
Chaetopelma olivaceum 
?_


----------



## Lyrognathus

Patherophis said:


> _Dolichothele exilis
> Chaetopelma olivaceum
> ?_


Nope!


----------



## Ellenantula

Euthalus parvulus ?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Ellenantula said:


> Euthalus parvulus ?


Nope!


----------



## dragonfire1577

Heterothele villosella


----------



## dangerforceidle

It's within family Theraphosidae, right?  It's not in Nemesiidae like _Acanthogonatus_?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Guirov

dangerforceidle said:


> It's within family Theraphosidae, right?  It's not in Nemesiidae like _Acanthogonatus_?


 Yeah I was thinking maybe sp francki but couldent make out any stripes on abdomen?


----------



## Lyrognathus

dragonfire1577 said:


> Heterothele villosella


Nope.


----------



## Lyrognathus

dragonfire1577 said:


> Heterothele villosella


Nope.


dangerforceidle said:


> It's within family Theraphosidae, right?  It's not in Nemesiidae like _Acanthogonatus_?


Yep. Hint: it's a mature male in a New World subfamily.


----------



## Lyrognathus

dragonfire1577 said:


> Heterothele villosella


Nope.


dangerforceidle said:


> It's within family Theraphosidae, right?  It's not in Nemesiidae like _Acanthogonatus_?


Yep. Hint: it's a mature male in a New World subfamily.

[Edit]
Apparently I'm not as good with computers as I thought. Not too sure why there are three posts instead of one.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Catumiri argentinense_?

I feel it has to be Ischnocolinae.


----------



## Lyrognathus

dangerforceidle said:


> _Catumiri argentinense_?
> 
> I feel it has to be Ischnocolinae.


Nope, but you're right about the subfamily!

[Edit]
Turns out it got moved to Schismatothelinae recently.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Lyrognathus said:


> Nope, but you're right about the subfamily!


_Holothele _sp. Dominican Republic?  Sometimes referred to as _Holothele sericea_ and more recently (2017 revision) _Scopelobates sericeus_?

With how narrow the tarsal segments are, _Holothele_ seems the best match, but the colour is throwing me off.


----------



## Lyrognathus

dangerforceidle said:


> _Holothele _sp. Dominican Republic?  Sometimes referred to as _Holothele sericea_ and more recently (2017 revision) _Scopelobates sericeus_?
> 
> With how narrow the tarsal segments are, _Holothele_ seems the best match, but the colour is throwing me off.


You're VERY close, but nope!

Also it turns out it's in Schismatothelinae now.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Lyrognathus said:


> You're VERY close, but nope!
> 
> Also it turns out it's in Schismatothelinae now.


_Euthycaelus colonicus_?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyrognathus

dangerforceidle said:


> _Euthycaelus colonicus_?


Yep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Lyrognathus said:


> Yep!


Pretty obscure in the hobby, that was quite the challenge. 

Here's my entry:


----------



## Patherophis

dangerforceidle said:


> Pretty obscure in the hobby, that was quite the challenge.
> 
> Here's my entry:


_Ceratogyrus marshalli_ ?


----------



## Lyrognathus

dangerforceidle said:


> Pretty obscure in the hobby, that was quite the challenge.
> 
> Here's my entry:


Ceratogyrus meridionalis?


----------



## dangerforceidle

Patherophis said:


> _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ ?


Nope!


Lyrognathus said:


> Ceratogyrus meridionalis?


Not you again... yes.


----------



## Lyrognathus

This one should be a bit easier!


----------



## lostbrane

L. parahybana


----------



## Lyrognathus

lostbrane said:


> L. parahybana


Nope!


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> This one should be a bit easier!


_P. cancerides _?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Patherophis said:


> _P. cancerides _?


Yep!


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> Yep!


But I have to admit that my first thought was also _parahybana. _

Who am I ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

Kind of looks like a juvie P. sazimai. I'm really curious to see what this actually is!


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> Kind of looks like a juvie P. sazimai. I'm really curious to see what this actually is!


I hoped it would be a bit more difficult. 
You are right.  Here is the same photo with flash.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

.


----------



## arachnidgill

P. muticus?


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> .


_Hysterocrates gigas _?


----------



## Lyrognathus

arachnidgill said:


> P. muticus?


Nope!


Patherophis said:


> _Hysterocrates gigas _?


Yep!


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> Nope!
> 
> Yep!


----------



## korlash091

Patherophis said:


> View attachment 305171


T. gigas?

edit: Pseudoclamoris gigas

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Patherophis

korlash091 said:


> T. gigas?
> 
> edit: Pseudoclamoris gigas


yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## korlash091

Patherophis said:


> yes


----------



## Patherophis

korlash091 said:


> View attachment 305216


_Brachypelma baumgarteni _?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## korlash091

Patherophis said:


> _Brachypelma baumgarteni _?


yes!


----------



## Patherophis

korlash091 said:


> yes!


----------



## korlash091

Patherophis said:


> View attachment 305230


P. victori?


----------



## Patherophis

korlash091 said:


> P. victori?


nope

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Greasylake

Patherophis said:


> View attachment 305230


Neostenotarsus sp. "Suriname?"


----------



## Patherophis

Greasylake said:


> Neostenotarsus sp. "Suriname?"


nope

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Greasylake

Patherophis said:


> View attachment 305230


Versicolor?


----------



## Patherophis

Greasylake said:


> Versicolor?


no


----------



## lostbrane

A. avicularia?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Tapinauchenius cupreus?


----------



## Zaxxen

yeah i believe H. Gigas aswell


----------



## Patherophis

lostbrane said:


> A. avicularia?


nope


Lyrognathus said:


> Tapinauchenius cupreus?


no, but You are closest so far


Zaxxen said:


> yeah i believe H. Gigas aswell


are You commenting on Lyrognatus's photo (post #5478) ?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Tapinauchenius latipes?


----------



## Zaxxen

Patherophis said:


> nope
> 
> no, but You are closest so far
> 
> are You commenting on Lyrognatus's photo (post #5478) ?


yes


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_


----------



## MintyWood826

_Tapinauchenius violaceus?_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> Tapinauchenius latipes?


no


Zaxxen said:


> yes


the game is three spiders ahead...


dangerforceidle said:


> _Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_


no


MintyWood826 said:


> _Tapinauchenius violaceus?_


yep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zaxxen

Patherophis said:


> no
> 
> the game is three spiders ahead...
> 
> no
> 
> yep


Yeah i realized after but my page didnt wanna reload :/


----------



## MintyWood826




----------



## Lyrognathus

MintyWood826 said:


> View attachment 305255


Generic sling?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Brachypelma albopilosum, Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## MintyWood826

Lyrognathus said:


> Generic sling?


I was hoping the fluffiness would give it away. It wasn't a good idea since the only other small sling I had was of a true spider looking species. 



sdsnybny said:


> Brachypelma albopilosum


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 305552


_Harpactira baviana_


----------



## sdsnybny

Nightstalker47 said:


> _Harpactira baviana_


Nope


----------



## Patherophis

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 305552


_H. pulchripes_?


----------



## sdsnybny

Patherophis said:


> _H. pulchripes_?


No sir


----------



## Venom1080

Ugh. 

H lightfooti, gutatta, namaquenensis.


----------



## sdsnybny

Venom1080 said:


> Ugh.
> 
> H lightfooti, gutatta, namaquenensis.


3 strikes your out!!


----------



## Patherophis

sdsnybny said:


> No sir


_H. marksi_?


----------



## weibkreux

H. tigrina?


----------



## sdsnybny

weibkreux said:


> H. tigrina?


Nope



Patherophis said:


> _H. marksi_?


Yes a 2" sling during rehouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis

sdsnybny said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Yes a 2" sling during rehouse


----------



## sdsnybny

Caribena versicolor


----------



## Patherophis

sdsnybny said:


> Caribena versicolor


yep


----------



## sdsnybny




----------



## lostbrane

A. avicularia M6?


----------



## sdsnybny

lostbrane said:


> A. avicularia M6?


Not even close


----------



## lostbrane

I’m getting worse and worse with this -.-


----------



## Nightstalker47

Avicularia sp. Amazonica


----------



## sdsnybny

lostbrane said:


> I’m getting worse and worse with this -.-


Hang in there!



Nightstalker47 said:


> Avicularia sp. Amazonica


 Nope not an Avicularia sp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Ybrapora sooretama


----------



## sdsnybny

Nightstalker47 said:


> Ybrapora sooretama


No sir


----------



## Nightstalker47

Iridopelma zorodes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## asunshinefix

I'm probably way off here but Thrixopelma pruriens?


----------



## sdsnybny

asunshinefix said:


> I'm probably way off here but Thrixopelma pruriens?


Nope



Nightstalker47 said:


> Iridopelma zorodes


Finally, yes sub adult female.  I'd kill for a immature male or slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47




----------



## sdsnybny

H. gigas


----------



## Nightstalker47

sdsnybny said:


> H. gigas


Nope.


----------



## MintyWood826

T. stirmi or blondi?


----------



## Venom1080

Hmm.. Hysteocrates crassipes? Chilobrachys fumosus? Pamphobeteus antinous? 

This is a weird one to me.


----------



## Nightstalker47

MintyWood826 said:


> T. stirmi or blondi?


Nope. 


Venom1080 said:


> Hmm.. Hysteocrates crassipes? Chilobrachys fumosus? *Pamphobeteus antinous*?
> 
> This is a weird one to me.


Well, you guessed right.  Last one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Go me.


----------



## Clydedaisy

Avicularia minatrix?


----------



## Derivative

Avicularia Avicularia
Avicularia Variegata 
Avicularia Merianae

?????


----------



## Venom1080

Derivative said:


> Avicularia Avicularia
> Avicularia Variegata
> Avicularia Merianae
> 
> ?????


variegata is correct.


----------



## Derivative

20190303_193132_Film3


----------



## Derivative




----------



## Derivative

Heres a spooder. Can you guess what it is.


----------



## Derivative

nvm


----------



## Derivative




----------



## Derivative




----------



## lostbrane

Finally (I say this and I’m bound to be wrong ) A. avicularia M1.


----------



## Derivative

lostbrane said:


> Finally (I say this and I’m bound to be wrong ) A. avicularia M1.


She was sold to me as an Avicularia Avicularia but I honestly have no clue what she is. All I know is that she is a 3 inch suspect female from the Avicularia Genus.I have been told she's an A. Variegata but at this point I think she may or may not be a hybrid.


----------



## Derivative

But for the sake of everyone I will just say that you are correct.


----------



## lostbrane

Works for me.


----------



## dragonfire1577

P regalis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Derivative said:


> She was sold to me as an Avicularia Avicularia but I honestly have no clue what she is. All I know is that she is a 3 inch suspect female from the Avicularia Genus.I have been told she's an A. Variegata but at this point I think she may or may not be a hybrid.


I agree with lostbrane so I think he deserves the win. Whomever told you it's variegata is full of it...



lostbrane said:


> Works for me.
> 
> View attachment 305839


P. striata


----------



## lostbrane

dragonfire1577 said:


> P regalis?


Nope



CEC said:


> P. striata


No dice either I am afraid.


----------



## Liquifin

P. formosa?


----------



## lostbrane

Liquifin said:


> P. formosa


Not the case.


----------



## Liquifin

Okay so it's the look-a-like sling of it then, so that means P. miranda?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lostbrane

Liquifin said:


> P. miranda


It is not.


----------



## arachnidgill

P. tigrinawesseli?


----------



## lostbrane

arachnidgill said:


> P. tigrinawesseli?


We have a winner. 

After I posted it, I realized there weren't really any distinguishing features, especially at it's size, so my bad on that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill




----------



## Lyrognathus

arachnidgill said:


> View attachment 305861


Neoholothele incei?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Liquifin said:


> Okay so it's the look-a-like sling of it then, so that means P. miranda?


First thought, dorsally... it's a look a like of an regalis juvenile, no doubt (half the genus)... P. miranda is unique, though, with the all white patella even at that this size.
Goin with commons, best I got left....
P. vittata?
P. fasciata?


----------



## Venom1080

advan said:


>


You have to correctly guess the last spider to post your own.


----------



## advan

Lyrognathus said:


> Neoholothele incei?





Venom1080 said:


> You have to correctly guess the last spider to post your own.


 That looks correct to me. 

Fixed.


----------



## arachnidgill

Lyrognathus said:


> Neoholothele incei?


Yep!


----------



## Lyrognathus

.


----------



## Venom1080

MM E murinusm


----------



## Lyrognathus

Venom1080 said:


> MM E murinusm


Nope


----------



## MintyWood826

Phormictopus cancerides?


----------



## Lyrognathus

MintyWood826 said:


> Phormictopus cancerides?


Nope


----------



## dangerforceidle

_P. atrichomatus_?


----------



## MintyWood826

_Phormictopus auratus?_


----------



## Lyrognathus

dangerforceidle said:


> _P. atrichomatus_?





MintyWood826 said:


> _Phormictopus auratus?_


Nope!


----------



## jrh3

@Lyrognathus , Cyriopagopus albostriatum


----------



## Lyrognathus

jrh3 said:


> @Lyrognathus , Cyriopagopus albostriatum


Nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

Cyriopagopus vonwirthi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

dragonfire1577 said:


> Cyriopagopus vonwirthi?


Yep!


----------



## dragonfire1577




----------



## CEC

Pterinopelma sazimai?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

Nope


----------



## jrh3

dragonfire1577 said:


> View attachment 306066


Haplopelma lividum?


----------



## dragonfire1577

jrh3 said:


> Haplopelma lividum?


Not Haplopelma lividum


----------



## Lyrognathus

Pamphobeteus antinuous?


----------



## Patherophis

dragonfire1577 said:


> View attachment 306066


_Orphnaecus_ sp. blue ?


----------



## MintyWood826

_M. balfouri_?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Still none of the above


----------



## Liquifin

Xenesthis sp. blue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC

Chilobrachys sp. electric blue?


----------



## dragonfire1577

Liquifin said:


> Xenesthis sp. blue?


This one is correct!


----------



## Liquifin

I'll pass my turn for now, if anyone wants to go in my place feel free to.


----------



## sdsnybny

Liquifin said:


> I'll pass my turn for now, if anyone wants to go in my place feel free to.


OK here is one


----------



## dragonfire1577

Lasiodora parahybana, Ladiodora klugii, Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## sdsnybny

dragonfire1577 said:


> Lasiodora parahybana, Ladiodora klugii, Lasiodora difficilis


3 strikes and your OUT!  LOL not even the correct genus


----------



## MintyWood826

_B. vagans?_


----------



## dragonfire1577

Pretty sure I know what it is now too lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patherophis

Looks more like something around _vagans _than _vagans _itself to me. 
_B. kahlenbergi_, _B. sabulosum_, _B. epicureanum_ ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

B. verdezi on the off chance that's what it is.


----------



## sdsnybny

MintyWood826 said:


> _B. vagans?_


Nopers



dragonfire1577 said:


> Pretty sure I know what it is now too lol


  SHHHH!!!  its a secrete LOL



Patherophis said:


> Looks more like something around _vagans _than _vagans _itself to me.
> _B. kahlenbergi_, _B. sabulosum_, _B. epicureanum_ ?


Nada



Lyrognathus said:


> B. verdezi on the off chance that's what it is.


Nein


----------



## Lyrognathus

Sericopelma angustum?


----------



## sdsnybny

Lyrognathus said:


> Sericopelma angustum?


Thank you good sir your turn. Pretty female about 5.5-6"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

Hint, it's not yet described.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Lyrognathus said:


> View attachment 306316
> 
> Hint, it's not yet described.


What taxonomic level has it been described to?  Subfamily?  Genus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> View attachment 306316
> 
> Hint, it's not yet described.


Some _Hyterocrates,_
sp. Nigeria?
sp. Benin?
sp. Camerun?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Patherophis said:


> Some _Hyterocrates,_
> sp. Nigeria?
> sp. Benin?
> sp. Camerun?


Yep! sp. Nigeria!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> Yep! sp. Nigeria!


----------



## Clydedaisy

Patherophis said:


> View attachment 306340


H. Maculata? Really hard to tell lol


----------



## Patherophis

Clydedaisy said:


> H. Maculata? Really hard to tell lol


No.

Hope this will help.


----------



## Lyrognathus

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Patherophis

Lyrognathus said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?


Nope.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Patherophis said:


> View attachment 306416


_Lampropelma violaceopes_?


----------



## CEC

_Arborealpelma needabiggercupi_?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Derivative

Phormingochilus Sp. Sabah Blue


----------



## Patherophis

dangerforceidle said:


> _Lampropelma violaceopes_?


no


CEC said:


> _Arborealpelma needabiggercupi_?


I lost track of her growth for some time as she was hidden and curled all the time, and I supposed her to by much smaller, I was quite shocked and impressed to see her like this, rehoused immediately.  


Derivative said:


> Phormingochilus Sp. Sabah Blue


no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CEC

Patherophis said:


> I lost track of her growth for some time as she was hidden and curled all the time, and I supposed her to by much smaller, I was quite shocked and impressed to see her like this, rehoused immediately.




That'll do, Path, that'll do...
(Why is there not a pig emoji?)

Call me a realist if you may... but we have all done it. 

_Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus_  ?


----------



## Patherophis

CEC said:


> _Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus_  ?


No, but so far closest.


----------



## arachnidgill

P. langenbucheri?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Tapinauchenius cupreus?


----------



## Patherophis

arachnidgill said:


> P. langenbucheri?


Nope.


Lyrognathus said:


> Tapinauchenius cupreus?


No, but geting closer.


----------



## Clydedaisy

tapinauchenius gigas?


----------



## Patherophis

Clydedaisy said:


> tapinauchenius gigas?


no


----------



## lazarus

Tapinauchenius violaceus?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patherophis

lazarus said:


> Tapinauchenius violaceus?


Yep


----------



## lazarus




----------



## Lyrognathus

Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lazarus

Lyrognathus said:


> Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina?


Yep


----------



## Lyrognathus




----------



## arachnidgill

T. stirmi?


----------



## Lyrognathus

arachnidgill said:


> T. stirmi?


Nope!


----------



## MintyWood826

_N. tripepii_?


----------



## Lyrognathus

MintyWood826 said:


> _N. tripepii_?


Nope


----------



## lazarus

some Pamphobeteus sp.? maybe sp. Machalla


----------



## Lyrognathus

lazarus said:


> some Pamphobeteus sp.? maybe sp. Machalla


Closer, but nope!


----------



## BennyBTamachi

Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma ?


----------



## Lyrognathus

BennyBTamachi said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma ?


Close, but nope!


----------



## BennyBTamachi

Pamphobeteus antinous ?


----------



## Ellenantula

No carapace shot, but looks like a simple Aphonopelma.  Maybe a hentzi?


----------



## Marika

Pamphobeteus insignis?


----------



## Lyrognathus

BennyBTamachi said:


> Pamphobeteus antinous ?





Ellenantula said:


> No carapace shot, but looks like a simple Aphonopelma.  Maybe a hentzi?





Marika said:


> Pamphobeteus insignis?


Nope!


----------



## BennyBTamachi

My last try then:
Pamphobeteus nigricolor ?


----------



## Lyrognathus

BennyBTamachi said:


> My last try then:
> Pamphobeteus nigricolor ?


Nope


----------



## MintyWood826

Pamphobeteus fortis?

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

MintyWood826 said:


> Pamphobeteus fortis?


Yeppers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826




----------



## lazarus

Nhandu tripepii


----------



## jrh3

N. coloratovillosus?


----------



## Lyrognathus

Nhandu chromatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826

Lyrognathus said:


> Nhandu chromatus.


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus




----------



## dangerforceidle

_Hysterocrates gigas_?


----------



## Lyrognathus

dangerforceidle said:


> _Hysterocrates gigas_?


Nope.


----------



## BennyBTamachi

Brachypelma albopilosum ?


----------



## Lyrognathus

BennyBTamachi said:


> Brachypelma albopilosum ?


Nope!


----------



## JanPhilip

I am feeling _Coremiocnemis_, maybe _C.  hoggi_ ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

P. Muticus?


----------



## Lyrognathus

JanPhilip said:


> I am feeling _Coremiocnemis_, maybe _C.  hoggi_ ?





jrh3 said:


> P. Muticus?


Nope!


----------



## Liquifin

Hysterocrates hercules or Hysterocrates crassipes


----------



## Lyrognathus

KenNet said:


> This is a very enjoyable tread. I'm only on page 151 yet and having a lot of fun! But I thought I'd take a peak at the "now" and also give it a try:
> 
> Lyrognathus lessunda





Liquifin said:


> Hysterocrates hercules or Hysterocrates crassipes


Nope!


----------



## Liquifin

Hysterocrates laticeps??


----------



## Lyrognathus

Liquifin said:


> Hysterocrates laticeps??


Nope!


----------



## Liquifin

Lyrognathus sp.???


----------



## Lyrognathus

Liquifin said:


> Lyrognathus sp.???


You only get three guesses


----------



## Lyrognathus

KenNet said:


> Eucratoscelus constrictus


Nope!


----------



## lazarus

Lyrognathus giannisposatoi


----------



## Lyrognathus

lazarus said:


> Lyrognathus giannisposatoi


Nope!


----------



## KenNet

Give us a Hint?


----------



## Lyrognathus

KenNet said:


> Give us a Hint?


I didn't show the abdomen for a reason!


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Lyrognathus said:


> I didn't show the abdomen for a reason!


_Brachypelma vagans_


----------



## Lyrognathus

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> _Brachypelma vagans_


Yep! I'm surprised by all the old world suggestions!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Alright, let’s see who knows their lycosids

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## MintyWood826

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Alright, let’s see who knows their lycosids


I sure don't but I'll start off the guesses and say _Hogna frondicola_


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

MintyWood826 said:


> I sure don't but I'll start off the guesses and say _Hogna frondicola_


nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

Venator immansueta?


----------



## KenNet

Hogna carolinensis?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

dragonfire1577 said:


> Venator immansueta?





KenNet said:


> Hogna carolinensis?


nope and nope


----------



## KenNet

Those eyes...

B. vagans ?


----------



## Tortuga

_Geolycosa patellonigra?_


----------



## Liquifin

Geolycosa micanopy??

IDK, just guessing.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Turtle said:


> _Geolycosa patellonigra?_





Liquifin said:


> Geolycosa micanopy??
> 
> IDK, just guessing.


Both very close but no


----------



## MintyWood826

Geolycosa fatifera?


----------



## Lyrognathus

G. _wrighti
G. turricola 
G. missouriensis_


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Lyrognathus said:


> G. _wrighti
> G. turricola
> G. missouriensis_





MintyWood826 said:


> Geolycosa fatifera?


none of these ones


----------



## lazarus

Geolycosa pikei


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

lazarus said:


> Geolycosa pikei


Correct!


----------



## lazarus




----------



## Liquifin

lazarus said:


> View attachment 308884


Lasiodorides polycuspulatus??


----------



## lazarus

Liquifin said:


> Lasiodorides polycuspulatus??


Nope


----------



## Liquifin

Second try, is it a Nhandu carapoensis??


----------



## lazarus

Liquifin said:


> is it a Nhandu carapoensis??


Nope


----------



## Lyrognathus

Acanthoscurria suina?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lazarus

Lyrognathus said:


> Acanthoscurria suina?


Getting closer, but no


----------



## cold blood

A. musculosa (sp.) or insubtillus?


----------



## MintyWood826

Acanthoscurria musculosa?


----------



## lazarus

cold blood said:


> A. musculosa (sp.) or insubtillus?





MintyWood826 said:


> Acanthoscurria musculosa?


Nope


----------



## arachnidgill

A. theraphosoides?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lazarus

arachnidgill said:


> A. theraphosoides


Correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill




----------



## cold blood

A. seemani

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

cold blood said:


> A. seemani


Yup!


----------



## Clydedaisy

G. Pulchripes?


----------



## cold blood



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin

Looks to be a Y. sooretama?


----------



## cold blood

Liquifin said:


> Looks to be a Y. sooretama?


it is


----------



## Liquifin

Let's back-up a bit to true spiders for a change of pace. Here's something uncommon in the collection at 1''.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

_Heteropoda jugulans?_


----------



## Liquifin

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> _Heteropoda jugulans?_


Nope


----------



## checkmate

Barylestis scutatus?


----------



## cold blood

Guys this is tarantula chat, we need to stick to tarantulas. I think this was addressed on one of the first pages of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Liquifin

wetwork said:


> Barylestis scutatus?


correct.


----------



## Liquifin

wetwork said:


> Barylestis scutatus?


@wetwork Are you going to continue your turn? If not, I'm going take another turn if they don't mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Coffee 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Go for it.


----------



## Liquifin

@wetwork I'm sorry for passing your turn if you ever read this . But I'm going on ahead since it's been about 2 months since you correctly guess the spider and still no turn response from you.  

But here's something for you people to look at. It's about 1.75''-2'', so good luck guessing on this one.

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## MBArachnids

My H. gigas almost looked like this 

In the sense that it was also brown


----------



## Liquifin

MBArachnids said:


> My H. gigas almost looked like this
> 
> In the sense that it was also brown


LOL, well it's not a H. gigas...


----------



## krbshappy71

Liquifin said:


> LOL, well it's not a H. gigas...


It is an L. parahybana?


----------



## Liquifin

krbshappy71 said:


> It is an L. parahybana?


nope


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

A. hentzi?


----------



## Liquifin

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> A. hentzi?


Nope


----------



## krequiem

Aphonopelma anax?


----------



## Liquifin

krequiem said:


> Aphonopelma anax?


Nope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

B. sabulosum


----------



## WolfSoon

B. sabulosum?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfSoon

cold blood said:


> B. sabulosum


Aha, just missed your reply


----------



## cold blood

WolfSoon said:


> Aha, just missed your reply


virtually the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin

cold blood said:


> B. sabulosum





WolfSoon said:


> B. sabulosum?


Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Cricket

A. Iodius


----------



## Liquifin

Jim Cricket said:


> A. Iodius


Nope


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

B. verdezi?


----------



## Liquifin

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> B. verdezi?


Nope


----------



## BasedGod

A. vorhiesi?


----------



## Liquifin

BasedGod said:


> A. vorhiesi?


Nope


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

B. vagans


----------



## Liquifin

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> B. vagans


Nope, three strikes for you.


----------



## Jim Cricket

G. pulchra


----------



## Liquifin

Jim Cricket said:


> G. pulchra


Nope.


----------



## EtienneN

Aphonopelma coloradanum???


----------



## Liquifin

EtienneN said:


> Aphonopelma coloradanum???


Nope.


----------



## WolfSoon

B. schroederi?


----------



## Liquifin

Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Aphonopelma crinirufum? The real deal, not the one people also know as A. burica.


----------



## Liquifin

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Aphonopelma crinirufum? The real deal, not the one people also know as A. burica.


Nope.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Brachypelma fossorium


----------



## Liquifin

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Brachypelma fossorium


Nope. One more try for you and it's three strikes.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Last one. Sericopelma angustum.


----------



## Liquifin

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Last one. Sericopelma angustum.


Nope, 3 strikes for you.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Liquifin said:


> Nope, 3 strikes for you.


Damn it! Lol. How can I send you a message? I'm new here, dont know how to use the forum conversations, yet, and I'm really curious about it. Lol!!!


----------



## Liquifin

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Damn it! Lol. How can I send you a message? I'm new here, dont know how to use the forum conversations, yet, and I'm really curious about it. Lol!!!


Go to inbox and click start a new conversation then add the user you want to converse with. Also I'm not telling what species it is until someone guesses it correctly


----------



## lostbrane

I’ve got a feeling I’m way iff the mark but H. nepalensis.


----------



## Liquifin

lostbrane said:


> I’ve got a feeling I’m way iff the mark but H. nepalensis.


Nope.


----------



## krbshappy71

Another terrible guess, Aphonopelma chalcodes.  It's fun looking at pics of T's trying to figure this out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin

krbshappy71 said:


> Another terrible guess, Aphonopelma chalcodes.  It's fun looking at pics of T's trying to figure this out.


Nope.


----------



## cold blood

Well we have 3 pages of guesses on this....mind giving hints....its not exactly a distinctive looking t.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## EtienneN

Yeah this one's super hard!


----------



## Harry Haller

Nothing for a long time now. 
Common @Liquifin, give us a hint


----------



## Liquifin

Harry Haller said:


> Nothing for a long time now.
> Common @Liquifin, give us a hint


I can't really do that because it will give it away competely... Not hard to figure out besides it being NW, but any clues will give it out much easier 

EDIT- Here's the only clue I'm giving: Mexico

Here are some clues to help *A LOT*: NOT THE APHONOPELMA/BRACHYPELMA GENUS! (That'll make it easy for you guys ). It has been going on too long for sure, but that'll help out. Some people may have heard of it, but it's swept below the floor here on the boards forever (it has been on the boards but not for the longest) and almost never mentioned in regards to the species.


----------



## Harry Haller

Well, since I'm new to the hobby I have no idea what it is.
I take a wild guess tho: *Crassicrus lamanai*


----------



## Liquifin

Harry Haller said:


> Well, since I'm new to the hobby I have no idea what it is.
> I take a wild guess tho: *Crassicrus lamanai*


Nope.


----------



## BobBarley

Citharacanthus livingstoni
Citharacanthus meermani


----------



## Liquifin

BobBarley said:


> Citharacanthus livingstoni
> Citharacanthus meermani


Nope.


----------



## Michael Guirov

Bonnetina alagoni?


----------



## Liquifin

> Bonnetina alagoni?


Nope.


----------



## Venom1080

Is it a generic brown spider 99% of people have no chance guessing correctly?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Liquifin

Venom1080 said:


> Is it a generic brown spider 99% of people have no chance guessing correctly?


Nope, but someone was close but not saying who.  Maybe if people actually bred this species more it would be much more common on here and around.


----------



## sdsnybny

Clavopelma tamaulipeca

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Citharacanthus longipes

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Liquifin

sdsnybny said:


> Clavopelma tamaulipeca





sdsnybny said:


> Citharacanthus longipes


Nope.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Dude this has been going on for so long I can almost braid my beard into my belly hair. WE NEED TO KNOW!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

I've already use my 3 strikes but here's a hint.
If everyone that is seen this thread access wsc and look up for mexican species, you all just should try and organize who will start and mexican species alphabetical order accordingly to the catalog. First one put his 3 shots, if he got it wrong, the second one put the next and so on. Easy. LOL.

If this is a valid species, not a undescribed specimen, you'll get there sometime. Hahahahaha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BennyBTamachi

Grammostola sp.formosa?


----------



## ghostly

Sericopelma angustum
(lol i have no idea but i wanna play)


----------



## BennyBTamachi

BennyBTamachi said:


> Grammostola sp.formosa?


Oops, not from Mexico, I haven't read this part, went too fast through the pages...


----------



## Liquifin

Arachnid Addicted said:


> undescribed specimen


Someone already guessed the right genus, as for species....   I can't tell you where it's from because it'll just tell you exactly what it is....



ghostly said:


> Sericopelma angustum
> (lol i have no idea but i wanna play)


Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lazarus

Bonnetina cyaneifemur


----------



## Liquifin

lazarus said:


> Bonnetina cyaneifemur


Nope, not the Bonnetina genus. But another genus someone guessed correctly. But as to what "sp. -----" (**wink**)


----------



## Liquifin

Last big clue: this is a Mexican specimen that goes by "Genus sp. 'Locality'"
Someone already had the genus down, so piece the puzzle together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clydedaisy

Bonnetina sp. chamela?


----------



## Clydedaisy

Whoops didn’t read the last one


----------



## Liquifin

Clydedaisy said:


> Bonnetina sp. chamela?


Nope not the Bonnetina genus.


----------



## lazarus

Crassicrus sp. Guerrero?


----------



## Liquifin

lazarus said:


> Crassicrus sp. Guerrero?


BINGO!! Your turn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Liquifin said:


> BINGO!! Your turn


FINALLY!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## lazarus



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

Oh my goodness. I remember why I don't check this thread anymore.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

lazarus said:


> View attachment 319466


Thrixopelma pruriens?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Venom1080 said:


> Oh my goodness. I remember why I don't check this thread anymore.


You are an Arachnoemperor now. You must see everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lazarus

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Thrixopelma pruriens?


Correct! Way too easy... 
You're next!


----------



## sdsnybny

too late


----------



## Arachnid Addicted




----------



## Liquifin

Arachnid Addicted said:


> View attachment 319481


Looking at that anatomy, it's probably a Acanthoscurria species??


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Liquifin said:


> Looking at that anatomy, it's probably a Acanthoscurria species??


Nope. Lol.


----------



## Venom1080

Arachnid Addicted said:


> You are an Arachnoemperor now. You must see everything.


I wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Arachnid Addicted said:


> View attachment 319481


kinda reminds me of Brachypelma verdezi


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

It kinda favors an to aphonopelma


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Aphonopelma atomicum?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Smokehound714 said:


> kinda reminds me of Brachypelma verdezi


Nope.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Aphonopelma atomicum?


Nope. But I didnt know this species. Thanks for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harry Haller

Vitalius sorocabae


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Harry Haller said:


> Vitalius sorocabae


Nope.


----------



## Harry Haller

Cyclosternum sp. insolita.
Alius brunius.

And I'm out...


----------



## cold blood

A young T. blondi??


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Harry Haller said:


> Cyclosternum sp. insolita.
> Alius brunius.
> 
> And I'm out...


What is Alius brunius? LOL!!!
Not Cyclosternum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

cold blood said:


> A young T. blondi??


Nope.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Aphonopelma anax?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Aphonopelma anax?


Also, no. You have one more shot. Lol.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Aphonopelma serratum!!


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Aphonopelma serratum!!



Sorry, dude. Its not.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Nooooooo! It's probably not even an aphonopelma  dang I'm out.


----------



## mack1855

Real shot in the dark..Megaphobema teceae.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

mack1855 said:


> Real shot in the dark..Megaphobema teceae.


That was really a shot in the dark. Lol. Its not this species.


----------



## Liquifin

This isn't a guess here, but how large is the specimen in the photo? I might have a guess, but it's really iffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Liquifin said:


> This isn't a guess here, but how large is the specimen in the photo? I might have a guess, but it's really iffy.


Tbh, this is a juvie, it has about 9, 10cm and it can reach 15cm max.



Arachnid Addicted said:


> Tbh, this is a juvie, it has about 9, 10cm and it can reach 15cm max.


(Not to much of a) Hint:
This species is extremely rare, I mean, really rare. But if you really want to, its easy to find out. Lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mack1855

Ok,going for broke...M.peterklaasi...or do I only get one guess.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

mack1855 said:


> Ok,going for broke...M.peterklaasi...or do I only get one guess.


You only have one guess.


----------



## Lyrognathus

Vitalius longisternalis.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Lyrognathus said:


> Vitalius longisternalis.


Nope.


----------



## Montgg

_Chaetopelma altugkadirorum ???


Arachnid Addicted said:



			Nope.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Montgg said:


> _Chaetopelma altugkadirorum ???
> _


Also, nope. Lol.


----------



## ShyDragoness

I think there was one of these awhile ago but I can't find it anymore. 
Guess the species, whoever guesses correctly then posts a picture and so on! 

This ones easy!


----------



## Thekla

Dolichothele diamantinensis?

And I guess you meant this thread: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/guess-that-spider.281992/


----------



## cold blood

Merged threads


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

cold blood said:


> Merged threads


Lol. I think everybody quit on mine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Rules were broken, though. But thats ok, it was a difficult one, either way.


----------



## ShyDragoness

Thekla said:


> Dolichothele diamantinensis?
> 
> And I guess you meant this thread: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/guess-that-spider.281992/


Yup Dolichothele diamantinensis!


----------



## dangerforceidle

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Rules were broken, though. But thats ok, it was a difficult one, either way.


What was it?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

dangerforceidle said:


> What was it?



Hahaha. Guess it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

I think it wouldve been more successful unmerged lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Well, since no one guess it yet, lets repost the pic and give people second chances. Lol.


----------



## ShyDragoness

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Well, since no one guess it yet, lets repost the pic and give people second chances. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 327313


brown.... Ow or Nw?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

ShyDragoness said:


> brown.... Ow or Nw?


Nw


----------



## ShyDragoness

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Nw


This is a stretch, some kind of vitalius sp?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

ShyDragoness said:


> This is a stretch, some kind of vitalius sp?


Almost


----------



## ShyDragoness

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Almost


lucasae?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

ShyDragoness said:


> lucasae?


Yeah!!! Your turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

Avic sp. peru purple



__ ShyDragoness
__ Aug 14, 2018
__ 3
__
avicularia




						Very fat rn


----------



## arachnidgill

A. avicularia?


----------



## ShyDragoness

arachnidgill said:


> A. avicularia?


nope!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Avicularia sp. peru purple?


----------



## ShyDragoness

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Avicularia sp. peru purple?


Yep!!! Did you click on the image lol?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

ShyDragoness said:


> Yep!!! Did you click on the image lol?


yeah.


----------



## MintyWood826

So...who posts the next pic now?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

I don’t see anything prohibiting cheating like that in the rules so I’ll just take a turn... don’t post images from your gallery folks


----------



## ShyDragoness

God yall and brown spiders

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93

ShyDragoness said:


> Avic sp. peru purple
> 
> 
> 
> __ ShyDragoness
> __ Aug 14, 2018
> __ 3
> __
> avicularia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fat rn


A. Minatrix?


----------



## ShyDragoness

Jmanbeing93 said:


> A. Minatrix?


Nope, close


----------



## Patherophis

Jmanbeing93 said:


> A. Minatrix?


https://arachnoboards.com/threads/guess-that-spider.281992/page-292#post-2999605 



Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> I don’t see anything prohibiting cheating like that in the rules so I’ll just take a turn... don’t post images from your gallery folks
> 
> View attachment 327457


_Aphonopelma paloma?
_


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Patherophis said:


> _Aphonopelma paloma?_


nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

Revival time @Salmonsaladsandwich You wanna keep answering guesses? My first guess would be Cotztetlana sp puebla


----------



## CommanderBacon

Can you not delete your own stuff I I did a fail

Edit: whatever I will guess again. I think it's an Aphonopelma dwarf of some type but since paloma was already guessed I'd guess madera


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

dragonfire1577 said:


> Revival time @Salmonsaladsandwich You wanna keep answering guesses? My first guess would be Cotztetlana sp puebla


nope


CommanderBacon said:


> Can you not delete your own stuff I I did a fail
> 
> Edit: whatever I will guess again. I think it's an Aphonopelma dwarf of some type but since paloma was already guessed I'd guess madera


nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

Aphonopelma eutylenum?


----------



## Jess S

Bonnetina something or other?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

dragonfire1577 said:


> Aphonopelma eutylenum?


nope


Jess S said:


> Bonnetina something or other?


also nope


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

@Salmonsaladsandwich is it a G. rosea/porteri (does that count as two guesses?)?


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi, gabeli?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

WolvesInSpaceMarines said:


> @Salmonsaladsandwich is it a G. rosea/porteri (does that count as two guesses?)?


nope



z32upgrader said:


> Aphonopelma marxi, gabeli?


nope


----------



## dragonfire1577

Aphonopelma iodius


----------



## MintyWood826

Someone, please just guess this one correctly before the year changes again


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

Can I guess again? Is it a Phormictopus species? Or is that too broad?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

It's none of those, dragonfire is on the right track though. It's a juvenile of a large _Aphonopelma_ species.


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

@Salmonsaladsandwich A. hentzi?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

WolvesInSpaceMarines said:


> @Salmonsaladsandwich A. hentzi?


correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephrite

New Addition! Guess what species


----------



## Matt Man

A Chalcodes, sorry this was for an earlier posting


----------



## Nephrite

Matt Man said:


> A Calcodes


Nope!


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Nephrite said:


> New Addition! Guess what species


Nhandu carapoensis?


----------



## Nephrite

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Nhandu carapoensis?


nope!


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Tliltocatl schroederi?


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Nephrite said:


> nope!


Last guess: Acanthoscurria brocklehursti


----------



## lazarus

Tliltocatl sabulosus or maybe T. vagans or T. epicureanus in need of a molt


----------



## Liquifin

Based on the picture and size I'd say some sort of _Euathlus_ species?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephrite

Liquifin said:


> Based on the picture and size I'd say some sort of _Euathlus_ species?


Correct! that’s pretty good


----------



## Nephrite

lazarus said:


> Tliltocatl sabulosus or maybe T. vagans or T. epicureanus in need of a molt


Nope


----------



## Nephrite

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Last guess: Acanthoscurria brocklehursti


Nope, nice guess though!


----------



## Liquifin

Nephrite said:


> Correct! that’s pretty good


I don't really consider myself correct, but rather on the right track as to what genus it's in. I haven't guessed the species, so someone has to do the rest then it would be consider correct.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Liquifin said:


> I don't really consider myself correct, but rather on the right track as to what genus it's in. I haven't guessed the species, so someone has to do the rest then it would be consider correct.


I have a doubt: by Euathlus, you meant the ones that are now known as Homoeomma? 

If so, I'll take my two last guesses and go for H. chilensis or H. orellanai.


----------



## Liquifin

Arachnid Addicted said:


> I have a doubt: by Euathlus, you meant the ones that are now known as Homoeomma?
> 
> If so, I'll take my two last guesses and go for H. chilensis or H. orellanai.


The picture is showing faint colors of a green hue, so probably a Euathlus truculentus as my second guess based on the second picture.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Liquifin said:


> The picture is showing faint colors of a green hue, so probably a Euathlus truculentus as my second guess based on the second picture.


Got it.
We'll have to wait, I'm not so familiar with this species. Only ones I know are the formerly "E. pulcherrimaklaasi" and the ones with oranges knees and dark femur (yet I'm not sure if they are still called by E. truculentus in the hobby, lol).


----------



## CEC

Nephrite said:


> New Addition! Guess what species


@Arachnid Addicted check out the sides of the abdomen... only seen that zig zag pattern on Euathlus, never on the Homoeommma spp. you mentioned. This one's genus would be a lot more obvious if not bald.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

CEC said:


> @Arachnid Addicted check out the sides of the abdomen... only seen that zig zag pattern on Euathlus, never on the Homoeommma spp. you mentioned. This one's genus would be a lot more obvious if not bald.



I actually noticed the pattern, but didn't know it was related only to Euathlus spp. 
Thanks for the info, man.


----------



## Nephrite

Liquifin said:


> I don't really consider myself correct, but rather on the right track as to what genus it's in. I haven't guessed the species, so someone has to do the rest then it would be consider correct.


Right genus


----------



## Nephrite

Arachnid Addicted said:


> I have a doubt: by Euathlus, you meant the ones that are now known as Homoeomma?
> 
> If so, I'll take my two last guesses and go for H. chilensis or H. orellanai.


Not homoeomma, Euathlus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephrite

Liquifin said:


> The picture is showing faint colors of a green hue, so probably a Euathlus truculentus as my second guess based on the second picture.


I own a Euathlus truculentus green color form (atleast I think I do, it was sold to me as one and I did research, and it seemed to match the description) It looks like this.

You guys are close, it's one of the Euathlus species.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Nephrite said:


> You guys are close, it's one of the Euathlus species.


Accordingly to the rules, I used my 3 guesses already, damn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cas S

Euathlus parvulus?


----------



## Nephrite

Cas S said:


> Euathlus parvulus?


nope!


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Nephrite said:


> I own a Euathlus truculentus green color form (atleast I think I do, it was sold to me as one and I did research, and it seemed to match the description) It looks like this.
> 
> You guys are close, it's one of the Euathlus species.


That's a Euathlus manicata.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Anyone feel like reviving this? It appears @Nephrite Is still active so I suppose anyone who wants to hop on could make some guesses.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

dragonfire1577 said:


> Anyone feel like reviving this? It appears @Nephrite Is still active so I suppose anyone who wants to hop on could make some guesses.


 I thought @AphonopelmaTX guessed it.


----------



## dragonfire1577

Actually that may be the case, still need the OP to confirm then.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

dragonfire1577 said:


> Actually that may be the case, still need the OP to confirm then.


It has been a year and 295 pages. Feel free to start a new thread called “Guess That Spider Pt 2” if anyone want to pick this game back up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

See part 2.






						Guess that spider Pt. 2
					

A grand continuation of the once infamous megathread. The rules are simple. Someone will post a photo of a mygalomorph from their collection, everyone then needs to guess which species it is. Whoever first identifies the spider correctly is then nominated to post a photo of one of their spiders...



					arachnoboards.com


----------

